# [Build Log] / Projekt"Industrial Silence" / 900D / Ivy Bridge-E / Mehlstaub the Cat



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Juli 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*[size=+2]Willkommen zu meinem Projekt :*[/size]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[SIZE=-3]Dieser Banner soll keine Werbung oder sonstiges darstellen, werde nicht gesponsort oder gar bezahlt.[/SIZE]
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Ich Grüße euch !! Da ich neu bin hier in diesem Forum werde ich mich kurz einmal vorstellen.*

Ich bin 33 Jahre jung, habe eine Elektrotechnikerausbildung vor 10 Jahren abgelegt,
und arbeite heute im Schaltschrankbau bei dem Weltmarktführer für Sterile Abfüllanlagen für den Medizinischen Bereich. 

Seit ich ca.14 Jahre alt bin, interessiere ich mich sehr für alles was um den PC herum passiert,
aber im speziellen sehr für Overclocking. Seit dieser Zeit habe ich bestimmt schon eine dreistellige Zahl an PC gemoddet, 
und Overclocked. Freunde, Familie, Arbeitskollegen etc 

Ich freue mich für euch einen Build log, Tagebuch wie auch immer man es nennen mag, in diesem Forum zu schreiben. 

*Diesmal wird es mein eigenes, neues Baby. *
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*So ich fange mal mit den groben Details zu diesem PC an :*

Intel Core i7 4930K ( Ivy Bridge-E )
Asus Rampage IV Extreme
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 2400MHz CL9 
Zwei Nvidia Geforce 780Ti Classified Grafikkarten von EVGA 
oder vielleicht doch Maxwell wer weiß  
ich warte ab bis März, April dann schau ich mal welche Grafikkarten es wirklich werden.
Übergangslösung ist eine Sapphire Radeon 7950 OC
Samsung 840 Pro 512GB
Corsair Obsidian 900D
Wassergekühlt und spezial Mod´s für Overclocking
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*[SIZE=+2]Ziele dieses Projekt´s :[/SIZE]*

*An oberster Stelle steht, Overclocking und maximale Performance*. 

Dies wird eine Casemod für Overclocking.
Das heißt ich werde alles mir mögliche tun um das Gehäuse für maximales Overclocking zu Modden und zu optimieren.
Die CPU, GPU der RAM wird alles auf maximal Overclocked ( 24/7 ) und minimal 24h Primestabil.

Ich bin kein BlingBling Typ, was ich damit meine: 
Es wird keine übertriebenen Lichteffekte, Licht Mod´s keine beleuchteten Lüfter, keine Elektro Mod´s oder Plexiglas Mod´s oder ähnliches etc.pp geben. 
Es wird sich auf auf maximal einen LED Lichtstreifen, gefärbtem Wasserzusatz und Kabelsleeves begrenzen. 
Das Projekt wird einen sehr schlichten technisch funktionellen Style bekommen. Die Farben dieses Projekts werden Schwarz/Rot/Weiß sein.
Ich bin ein Typ der aktiv an Airflow Verbesserungen arbeitet. So gut und schön das Corsair 900D auch sein mag, es ist nicht perfekt was Airflow angeht.  
Damit meine ich das soviele unnötige Luftschlitze wie möglich geschlossen werden, ich werde das mit Aluminuimblech realisieren.
Ich werde versuchen einen positiven Luftdruck ( Positiv Air Pressure ) im Gehäuse zu generieren um möglichst viel Staub außerhalb des Gehäuses zu halten.
Und um natürlich möglichst viel Luft durch die Radiatoren zu bekommen.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
[size=+1]*Ich werde folgende Modifikationen durchführen :*[/size]  

[size=+1]*1.*[/size]  

*Luftdicht abdichten des 900D Mod :*

Ein großtes Manko des 900D ist es hat zuviel Luftlöcher / Luftschlitze.
Dort fällt Staub rein, und so kann kein positiver Luftdruck ( Positiv Air Pressure ) im Gehäuse erzeugt werden.
Darum werden alle unnötigen Luftlöcher / Luftschlitze mit Aluminiumblech verschlossen.
Alle Blechen schwarz matt eloxiert und mit spezial Kleber verklebt. 

Bilder sind in Betrag Nummer #35 zu sehn :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...orsair-900d-ivy-bridge-e-mehlstaub-cat-4.html

*100% fertiggestellt*

[size=+1]*2.*[/size]  

*Frontplate Mod :*

*Voher :*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nachher :*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*100% fertiggestellt*

[size=+1]*3.*[/size]  

*Mainboard CPU Backplate Mod :*

Mainboard CPU Backplate Mod so ähnlich wie in diesem Link beschrieben : 
LGA 2011 CPU socket backplate cooling modification | Nemo's Realms 
Nur noch viel effektiver, ausgereifter umgesetzt. 
Dieser Thread ist gibt es aktuell zu diesem Thema :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-kuehlung-habt-ihr-schon-erfahrung-damit.html
*Genaueres zum Aufbau ist im Beitrag Nummer 4 weiter unten zu finden !*

*100% fertiggestellt*

[size=+1]*4.*[/size]  

*Luftzonen Mod:*

Es wird 2 Luftzonen geben die, so gut es möglich ist, voneinander getrennt werden.
Das Corsair 900D hat die Möglichkeit oben, wie ganz unten, Radiatoren zu befestigen. 
Daher werde ich knapp Unterhalt des Mainboards eine Aluminiumplatte einziehen, um oben und unten in zwei Zonen zu trennen.
Der untere Radiator wird das Wasser für die CPU herunterkühlen. 
Der Radiator im Deckel Bereich wird das Wasser für die Grafikkarten herunterkühlen.

*100% fertiggestellt*

[size=+1]*5.*[/size]  

*Gasket´s Mod :*

Radiator Luftdruck optimieren. Was ich damit meine ist, dass ich jeden Lüfter auf den Radiatoren so montieren werde, 
dass keine Luft an ihm vorbei oder an der falschen Stelle angesaugt werden kann. 
Das werde ich mit so genannten "Gasket" auch Radiatordichtbänder oder Entkopplungsbänder realisieren. 
Einen tropfen Silicon wird es auch an der richtigen Stelle geben  
Auf zwei 480 Radiatoren werden ins gesamt 14x 120iger Corsair Lüfter SP120 Quiet Edition in Push / Pull montiert.

*100% fertiggestellt*

[size=+1]*6.*[/size]  

*Ausarbeitung der Lüfter-Temperaturfühler-Steuerung :*

Scythe Kaze Master Pro ist die Lüftersteuerung die ich verwende.
Sie hat 6 Kanälen, jeder Kanal kann mit 12 Watt / 1 A betrieben werden.
Jeder Kanal kann noch zusätzlich mit einem Temperatursensor bestückt werden.
Das Mainboard hat zusätzlich noch 3 Temperaturfühler.

*Belegung der Lüftersteuerung : *

*Fan 1 : * Radiator 1 = 6mal 120x120x25 Corsair Cooling Fan SP120 Quiet Edition 6 x 0,08A = 0,48A x 12V = 5,76 Watt.
*Fan 2 : * Front in 1. 1mal 120x120x25 Corsair Cooling Fan AF120 Performance Edition 1 x 0,13A = 0,13A x 12V = 1,56 Watt.
*Fan 3 : * Front in 2. 1mal 120x120x25 Corsair Cooling Fan AF120 Performance Edition 1 x 0,13A = 0,13A x 12V = 1,56 Watt.
*Fan 4 : * Radiator 2 = 8mal 120x120x25 Corsair Cooling Fan SP120 Quiet Edition 8 x 0,08A = 0,64A x 12V = 7,68 Watt.
*Fan 5 : * Back 1mal 140x140x25 Corsair Cooling Fan AF140 Quiet Edition 1 x 0,1A = 0,1A x 12V = 1,44 Watt.
*Fan 6 : * Pumpe : Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T = 11 Watt Maximalleistung.

*Temperaturfühler : *

*Radiator 1 :* Temperaturfühler der erwärmten Abluft.
*Front in 1 :* Temperaturfühler Messung der einkommenden Temperatur.
*Front in 2 :* Temperaturfühler Messung der einkommenden Temperatur.
*Radiator 2 :* Temperaturfühler der erwärmten Abluft.
*Back in 1 :* Temperaturfühler Messung der einkommenden Temperatur.
*Pumpe :* Wassertemperatur im EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 250 Reservoir.

*Mainboardtemperaturfühler : *

*1.* CPU Temperatur der Backplatemod.
*2.* GPU 1 Temperatur 1 unter der Backplate.
*2.* GPU 2 Temperatur 2 unter der Backplate.

*100% fertiggestellt*

[size=+1]*7.*[/size]  

*Airbrush : *

Mein "Airbrush Freund" Udo M. Schurr wir mir ein Airbrush auf die Seitenwand zaubern.
Er ist zweifachen Weltmeister und vierfachen Vizeweltmeister im Bodypainting / Airbrush.
Das ist das schönste an diesem Build !

http://www.ums-fineart.de/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*100% fertiggestellt*

[size=+1]*8.*[/size]  

*Overclocking :*

Prime 95 24h, Heaven Benchmark Loop 12h.
Benchmarks werde ich natürlich auch Posten von allen gängigen Benchmarks und Spielen.

[size=+1]*9.*[/size] 

*F@H Stromspareinstellung :*

Leistung vs Stromsparen als Profil für F@H herausfinden / testen.

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Threads mit meinen Fragen und Themen, zu und um dieses Projekt herum !*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/285618-hat-waermeleitpaste-eine-einwirkungszeit.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-kuehlung-habt-ihr-schon-erfahrung-damit.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...m-raid-0-welche-ssd-s-wuerdet-ihr-nehmen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...eleitpaste-auf-dem-mainboard-gefaehrlich.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...verschlauchen-brauch-da-mal-eure-meinung.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/286598-evga-gtx-780-sc-auf-referenzdesign-basis.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...kkarte-auf-stabilitaet-nach-overclocking.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ellt-bios-updates-fuer-mainboards-online.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/288018-sockel-2011-cpu-wozu-ist-das-loch.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...usammenstellung-schaut-mal-bitte-drueber.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...cher/293422-suche-gutes-ramdisk-programm.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/293075-suche-radialluefter.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...er-mod-test-die-vorbereitung.html#post5852466
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...lche-einstellung-ist-optimal-bei-der-cpu.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-rechner-maximal-365-stromkosten-im-jahr.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...blem-mit-memtweakit-von-asus.html#post6088066

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Bestellliste : *

*Hauptkomponenten : *

*CPU : * Intel Core i7 4930K ( Ivy Bridge-E)  CPU wird aktuell selektiert von http://oc-shop.de/
*Mainboard : * ASUS Rampage IV Extreme, Intel X79 Mainboard, RoG - Sockel 2011 schon geliefert bekommen 22.07.2013 
*RAM : * Corsair Dominator Platinum Series DDR3-2400 CL9 - 16GB Quad Kit schon geliefert bekommen 22.07.2013 
*Netzteil : * Corsair Professional Platinum Series AX1200I Netzteil - 1200 Watt schon geliefert bekommen 26.07.2013
*Grafikarten : * Voraussichtlich 980Ti Grafikkarten von welchem Hersteller ist noch unklar. 
*SSD´s : * Samsung 840 PRO Series 2,5 Zoll SSD, SATA 6G – 512GB schon geliefert bekommen 19.08.2013
*HDD : * 3000GB Toshiba DT01ACA Serie DT01ACA300 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s schon geliefert bekommen 22.07.2013
*Gehäuse : * Corsair Obsidian 900D Big-Tower schon geliefert bekommen 20.07.2013
*CD-Brenner : * LG Electronics BH16NS40 Blu-ray Disc Writer SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schon geliefert bekommen 22.07.2013

*Gehäusebelüftung : *

*Gehäuselüfter : * 1x 140x140x25 Corsair Cooling Fan AF140 Quiet Edition schon geliefert bekommen 22.07.2013
1x 120x120x25 Corsair Cooling Fan AF120 Performance Edition TWIN PACK schon geliefert bekommen 22.07.2013
7x 120x120x25 Corsair Cooling Fan SP120 Quiet Edition TWIN PACK schon geliefert bekommen 22.07.2013
*Lüftersteuerung : * Scythe Kaze Master Pro 5,25 Zoll Lüftersteuerung - black schon geliefert bekommen 26.07.2013

*Wärmeleitpasten/pads/Kleber :* 

*Wärmeleitpaste : * CoolLaboratory Liquid Ultra Flüssigmetall 1g schon geliefert bekommen 22.07.2013
*Wärmeleitpaste : * Arctic Cooling MX-2 vorhanden
*Wärmeleitpad : * Phobya Wärmeleitpad Ultra 5W/mk 100 x 100 x 0,5 mm schon geliefert bekommen 22.07.2013 
*Wärmeleitpad : * 3x Akasa AK-TT12-80 Thermal Adhesive Tape schon geliefert bekommen 26.07.2013
*Wärmeleitkleber : * Arctic Silver Premium Wärmeleitkleber schon geliefert bekommen 26.07.2013

*Wasserkühlung : * 

*CPU Kühler : * EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy - Nickel schon geliefert bekommen 26.07.2013
*Grafikarten Kühler : * Grafikkartenkühler + Verbinderstücke
*Mainboard Kühler : * EK Water Blocks EK-FB KIT RE4 - Nickel CSQ schon geliefert bekommen 26.07.2013 
*Radiator 1 : * Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator SR1 480 - black schon geliefert bekommen 24.08.2013
*Radiator 2 : * EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XTX 480 schon geliefert bekommen 24.08.2013
*Pumpe : * Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T schon geliefert bekommen 24.08.2013
*Pumptop : * EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-TOP CSQ - Plexi schon geliefert bekommen 26.07.2013
*Reservoir : * EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 250 Reservoir schon geliefert bekommen 26.07.2013
*Wasserkühlungszusatz :* 3x Mayhems Aurora Tharsis Red - 1000ml schon geliefert bekommen 26.07.2013
*Schlauch : * 8x PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Schlauch 13/10 mm - klar, 1m schon geliefert bekommen 26.07.2013 

*CPU Spezial Backplate Mod :* Dynatron G-129 Intel S1366 CPU Kupferkühler schon geliefert bekommen 22.07.2013

*Peripheriegeräte : *

*Tastatur :* Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth Edition schon geliefert bekommen 31.07.2013
*Maus :* Razer Naga schon geliefert bekommen 31.07.2013
*Mauspad :* Razer Goliathus schon geliefert bekommen 31.07.2013

*Headset :* Beyerdynamic MMX-300 schon geliefert bekommen 31.07.2013

*Packet von MSPC-X Nils : *
Kabelsleeves, Schrumpfschlauch, Pin-Remover und Schrauben mit Unterlagscheiben schon geliefert bekommen 09.08.2013 

*Kabelsatz für Netzteil : *
AX1200i Professional Individually Sleeved Modular Cables — Red
CP-8920049 15er Kit ohne ATX Stecker
CP-8920057 1 ATX Stecker                 schon geliefert bekommen 18.08.2013

*Kamera :*
Und ich habe mir eine Kamera bei Amazon gekauft : Canon IXUS 500 HS schon geliefert bekommen 12.08.2013
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*To do Liste !*

BIOS Update. Fertig !
Wasserkreislauf befüllen. Fertig !
Probelauf Wasserkreislauf. Fertig !
Dämmung fertigstellen. Fertig !
Airbrush. Fertig !
CPU selektieren. Fertig !
CPU einbauen. Fertig !
Kompletter Funktionstest. Fertig !
Windows installieren. Fertig !
LED´s einbauen.Fertig !
Verschlauchung fertigstellen.Fertig !
Kabel Final verlegen.Fertig !
CD-Brenner Stealthmod.Fertig !
Overclocking. In arbeit
Säubern. In arbeit

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*So werde mal exakt beschreiben was eine Backplate Mod ist.*

Ich werde die Standard Backplate von dem Mainboard ASUS Rampage IV Extreme gegen die zweite mitgelieferte tauschen.

*Bild 1* 
Standard Backplate : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bild 2* 
Zweite Backplate : 

Die zweite Backplate wird mit Schleifpapier 1200 Körnung geschilffen und Polierpaste nachpoliert.
Die schwarze Schutzschicht ist aus Kunststoff die auf dem ( *Bild 2 rechts* ) zu sehen ist, wird entfernt und gegen ein Wärmeleitpad 
( *Bild 3* ) ersetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bild 3* 
Wärmeleidpad :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Bild 4 sieht man die Mainboard Rückseite die unter der Backplate flach ist. In der Mitte sind Widerstände, rechts und links sind noch ein paar Wenige.
Also insgesamt ein Größeres und zwei kleinere Löcher. Aber man sieht noch die kleinen Lötpunkte ( rote Pfeile ). 
Daher verwende ich ein Wärmeleitpad, damit die Edelstahl Backplate ohne die Kunststoffschicht keinen Kurzschluss verursacht. 

*Bild 4* 
Mainboard Rückseite :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die drei Löcher, wo die Widerstände drin sind, werde ich mit dem Wärmeleitpad komplett auffüllen. So das es stark gepresst drin bleibt und oben fast raus quillt.
Das Pad wird bissel oberhalb der Backplate rausschaun, was aber nicht schlimm ist. 
Der Kupferkühler Dynatron G-129 Intel S1366 ( *Bild 5* ) wird mit Schleifpapier 1200 Körnung geschliffen und mit Polierpaste nachpoliert.
Vor dem Aufsetzten wird auf die komplette Backplate Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen. 
Erst jetzt wir der Kupferkühler aufgestetzt und mit 4x50mm Schrauben auf dem Mainboard verschraubt, und das Pad in den drei Löcher dann komplett reingepresst. 

*Bild 5* 
Kupferkühler :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die vier Löcher des Kupferkühlers passen exakt in die Mainboardlöcher. 
Auf diese 4 Schrauben kommt dann von oben der EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy - Nickel inklusive CPU drüber.
Der Backplatekühler werde ich dann noch aktiv mit einem Lüfter kühlen. *FERTIG !!!*

*Hier ein Bild der komplett montierten Backplatemod :*

Hier habe ich mal mit Pfeilen den Luftweg eingezeichnet.
Unten rechts habe ich eine Öffnung durch die kalte Luft ( blaue Pfeile ) einströmt.
Sie wird dann durch den Lüfter angesaugt und durch die Backplatekühllamellen gepresst.
Die Luft kann dann durch die zwei größeren Öffnungen oben ( rote Pfeile ) von den Radiatorlüftern abgesaugt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Hier ist die Mod mit Bildern umgesetzt :*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ivy-bridge-e-mehlstaub-cat-6.html#post5496441

*Und hier geht es zum Backplatemod Test :*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...vy-bridge-e-mehlstaub-cat-63.html#post5935438
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Himmelskrieger (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ich bleib dran 
Kannst ja schonmal par Bilder vom 900D zeigen


----------



## Kununa (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Kein Idee für einen Namen, aber wie willst du 5000€ ausgeben? Ich bleib auf jeden Fall dran


----------



## Woiferl94 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Hört sich wirklich gut an, überhaupt die Hardware  Das 900D ist wirklich ein Prachtstück das ich auch gerne hätte 
Wow ein Budget von 5000€ hätte ich auch gerne einmal


----------



## Erik Cartman (20. Juli 2013)

Sehr fein. Freuen uns auf Bilder


----------



## Woiferl94 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Mehlstaub the Cat*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> *Themenpunkt 3 :*
> 
> Suche noch einen deutschen Händler der mir das verkaufen kann
> 
> ...


 

Schau mal hier ob du sie findest: modDIY | PC Modding, Case Mods, Modular Cables, PC Mod Supplies


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ist leider nicht dabei, danke dir aber für den Tipp..


----------



## awlabadi (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Corsair Sleeved Modular Upgrade-Kit AX1200

Das sollten die doch sein. Sind für AX1200, aber AX1200i und AX1200 haben die gleichen Anschlüße, sprich du kannst das Kit problemlos benutzen.

Zu deinem Projekt. Richtig gut. Alles High-End. Wünsche dir viel Spaß!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Nein die AX1200i und AX1200 haben nicht die gleichen Kabelsätze siehe http://www.massgate.eu/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Cable-and-Sleeve-Compatiable-01-2013.png

Danke den Spaß hab ich jetzt schon mit dem Bestellungen bis die mal alle da sind wird es Anfang bis Mitte August. 
Morgen sollten aber paar Teile kommen laut Sendungsverfolgung.

Das Gehäuse hab ich ja schon und bin gerade fleißig dran alle Luftschlitze auszumessen. 
Dann werde ich aus Karton und Papier Schablonen erstellen.
Mit diesen Schablonen gehe ich dann zu einem "Blechbascher" (Metaller) um die aus einem Aluminium Blech ausschneiden zu lassen. 
Das der erste Schritt der ansteht und gerade schon gemacht wird.


----------



## Woiferl94 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Mehlstaub the Cat*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Nein die AX1200i und AX1200 haben nicht die gleichen Kabelsätze siehe http://www.massgate.eu/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Cable-and-Sleeve-Compatiable-01-2013.png
> 
> Danke den Spaß hab ich jetzt schon mit dem Bestellungen bis die mal alle da sind wird es Anfang bis Mitte August .
> Morgen sollten aber paar Teile kommen laut Sendungsverfolgung.
> ...




Meinst du so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tohrschten (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Das ganze hört sich echt interesant an und mit deinem Budget kässt sich das bestimmt auch super realisieren.

[x]ABO

Ich hoffe du machst das ganze nicht in halb Jahres Schritten


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Mehlstaub the Cat*

@Wolferl94  Hab es es mit den Bildern hinbekommen  ...


----------



## Oozy (21. Juli 2013)

Da bleib ich auf jeden Fall dran. Das Budget, das Gehäuse, die Komponenten... Viel Spass 
Habe aber eine Bitte an dich, spare nicht an Bildern


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ich habe nicht vor an Bildern zu sparen.  

@Tohrschten halbjährlich bestimmt nicht. 

Ich brauch nur eine Kamera daher habe ich auch diesen Thread eröffnet :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...uer-maximal-150-koennt-ihr-mir-empfehlen.html

Smartphone Kamera wie ich aktuell habe ist grauenhaft. 

So vielleicht gibt es morgen schon Bilder denn laut Sendungsverfolgung kommen morgen noch mehr bestellte Teile Daumen drücken.


----------



## Woiferl94 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Mehlstaub the Cat*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> @Wolferl94  Hab es es mit den Bildern hinbekommen  ...


 
Super, und wie schon gesagt immer schön viele Bilder reinstellen 
Wo sind denn nun die Bilder  ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Hehe schau mal einen Beitrag weiter hoch daher weißt warum ich noch keine Bilder habe. 

Und ich habe schon ein Bild hochgeladen ganz oben meinen Banner " musch de mole a kugga ".


----------



## the.hai (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Überlegs die evtl nochmal wegen den Radis, 3x140er sind eigentlich besser als 4x120.

Für was soll der PC eigentlich verwendet werden? Ist ja ein schönes Projekt, aber auch sehr teuer, da sollte sich das schon "lohnen".


----------



## Woiferl94 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Mehlstaub the Cat*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Hehe schau mal einen Beitrag weiter hoch daher weißt warum ich noch keine Bilder habe
> 
> Und ich habe schon ein Bild hochgeladen ganz oben meinen Banner " musch de mole a kugga "


 
Ah okay, hätte mir gedacht das du vorübergehend mal welche mit deinem Smartphone machst.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*



the.hai schrieb:


> Überlegs die evtl nochmal wegen den Radis, 3x140er sind eigentlich besser als 4x120.
> 
> Für was soll der PC eigentlich verwendet werden? Ist ja ein schönes Projekt, aber auch sehr teuer, da sollte sich das schon "lohnen".



Wo steht denn das ich 3x 140er Radis verwende ? es sind zwei 480er Radis die ich einbauen werde. 

Ok der Zweck ist sehr weit in alle möglichen Bereich gehend. 
Da ich neben meiner Arbeit wo ich technische Pläne erstelle, auch ab und zu zuhause weiter arbeiten muss ist es schon sehr angenehm eine schnelle Maschine zu haben. 
Ich muss sehr viele technische Pläne ändern, erweitern. Da geht mein aktuelles System mir schon sehr auf die Nerven. 
Allein um die Datei zu öffnen brauche ich fast eine Minute  . Und es beleibt ja nicht nur bei einer Datei es sind viele Dateien parallel öffnen, wo kopiert werden muss etc.
Ab und zu mache ich noch Videoschnitt für meine Familie speziell für meine Eltern, die sich damit nicht auskennen. Die kommen immer wieder zu mir mit Videomaterial vom Urlaub etc.
Das Gleiche ist mit Fotos, die ich im Adobe Photoshop ändern und dann im Adobe Lightroom archiviere .
Und ja ich zocke auch gern um mich zu erhohlen und abzuschalten, jeder sollte ab und zu mal chillen  beim zocken kann ich zum Beispiel am besten abschalten vom Alltag.
Und ich bin Overclocking begeistert, ich liebe es das maximale aus der Hardware herauszufinden das so mit mein größtes Hobby am PC.

Ich hoffe die Frage ist damit ausreichen beantwortet.


----------



## the.hai (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Wo steht denn das ich 3x 140er Radis verwende ? es sind zwei 480er Radis die ich einbauen werde.
> 
> Ok der Zweck ist sehr weit in alle möglichen Bereich gehend.
> Da ich neben meiner Arbeit wo ich technische Pläne erstelle, auch ab und zu zuhause weiter arbeiten muss ist es schon sehr angenehm eine schnelle Maschine zu haben.
> ...



Okay, du hast mich nicht verstanden....

du willst 480er einbauen also 4x120-Radis, aber 3x140er=420er sind BESSER. mehr fläche, größere lüfter, dadurch weniger drehzahl bei gleichem luftdurchlass, ergo weniger lautstärke bei besserer leistung.

Das mit den Anwendungen kann passen, ich hab selbst sone maschine^^ nur das r4e is m.M. bischen too much, nur zwei grakas, nur 4 rams und kaum laufwerke/speichermedien. da würden auch die "kleineren" rampages reichn^^ aber bei dem budget kannste drauf pfeifen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ok jetzt hab ich dich verstanden, in den 900D Gehäuse schaun nur die Radis mit 120er nach etwas aus, 
140er sehn schrecklich aus in diesem Gehäuse.
Daher werde ich eine 480er im Deckel und einem unten im Boden montieren.

Mein PC wird zu 80% genauso so aussehn, klar andere Hardware aber schon so ähnlich wie in den Videos wenn fertig ist, das der Plan.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnyXef_rAhA
Corsair Obsidian 900D: Part 2 - Time Lapse Build - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6S62_qpOGM


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt"Industrial Silence" / 900D / Ivy Bridge - E / Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Mindfactory und Caseking haben mich heute lieb gehabt 

Bilder wurden verschoben in Post#1 !*
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## keinnick (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Interessantes Projekt. Ich bin auf die Custom-Mods (Luftschlitze verschließen etc.) gespannt. Also alles was die Kiste davon abhebt, dass jemand anderes mit genug Kohle sich so ein Ding einfach auch zusammenkauft und aufbaut 

Aber unter uns: Bevor ich einen Rechner für 5k Euro baue, würde ich das Geld minimum zur Hälfte in ein neues Sofa und einen Wohnzimmertisch investieren  Und auch sonst hab ich teilweise den Eindruck, Du musst das Geld "nur irgendwie alle kriegen". Ich glaube Du würdest ohne nennenswerte Leistungseinbußen deutlich günstiger wegkommen. Aber ist Dein Ding


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Also ganz grausam sind die Bilder nicht. Aber wenn du 5000€ für einen Rechner hast könntest ja mal über eine DSLR nachdenken die kleineren gibt es schon für unter 400€ mit Objektiv.


Aber sehr schöne Hardware


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*

@keinnick

Hehe wenn du wüstest  Das ist nicht mein Wohnzimmer, das mein Arbeitsbastelzimmer im Dachgeschoß.
Dort stehen alten Möbel drin die ich mal vor 6 Jahren nach dem renovieren ausgemistet habe. 

Und naja ein bissel hast du recht, ich will mir selber mal einen Traum erfüllen.
Auch wenn das vielleicht verrückt klingt, aber warum soll ich mit Geld auf dem Konto sterben wenn ich jetzt Spass damit haben kann ? 
Ich habe fast alles in meinem Leben, bin glücklich habe eine Familie, Kinder, Frau, Haus guten Job warum also nicht ?


----------



## Avanarian (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Genau so sehe ich das auch! Verstehe diese Aussagen eh net, ist doch jedem selbst überlassen was er mit seinem Geld macht


----------



## Pexii (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Diese Hardware  
Sieht bis jetzt schonmal top aus, ich freue mich auf weitere Bilder! 
Mein Traum ist es auch mal sowas zu besitzen 

Abo gibts natürlich auch 

mfg


----------



## Accipiper (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Also hier muss ich dran bleiben, das verspricht spannend zu werden. Und bei dem Budget ...

Bisher TOP!!!


----------



## X197 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Falls du die Grakas nicht bestellt hast, hab gehört 2 Titan sollen am besten sein in der Preisklasse


----------



## keinnick (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> @keinnick
> 
> Hehe wenn du wüstest  Das ist nicht mein Wohnzimmer, das mein Arbeitsbastelzimmer im Dachgeschoß.
> Dort stehen alten Möbel drin die ich mal vor 6 Jahren nach dem renovieren ausgemistet habe
> ...


 
Wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht.... mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen. Weiter so


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*

@X197 

Die Titan kommen mir aus 3 Gründen nicht in den Rechner:

1. Sie gibt es nur im Refernz Design, also keine verbesserten Eigen Designs vom Hersteller sprich mehr Phasen oder bessere Spannungsversorgung etc was noch dazu gehört.

2. Die ist zu überteuert ich kann mir fast 3mal 780er hohlen für 2 Titanen nene das wird so nix.

3. Eine 780er lässt sich besser Overclocken als eine Titan gerade weil es verbesserte Eigen Designs gibt dadurch Stabilere Spannungsversorgung und sie auch noch kühler bleibt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Wieder neue Bilder :

*Bild 1* 
Das Mainboard darf mal Probeliegen  

*Bild 2 und 3* 
Hier schneide ich eine Schablone für das Alublech das später um das Mainboard kommt.

*Bild 4 und 5* 
Das wird ein Cover für den zweiten Netzteilslot, Schlablone für ein Alublech.

*Bild 6* 
Diese Loch werde ich morgen noch angehn, da kommen zwei 120er Lüfter rein, wird aber mit Alublech verkleidet.

*Bild 7* 
Hinten oben, wo ein Radiator in die Nähe kommt über dem 140mm Lüfter, Schablone für Alublech.

*Bild 8* 
Nähe der Slotblenden auch ein Cover aus Alublech, Schablone dafür.


Frage zum Airflow welche Variante würdet ihr machen ? 

*Bild 9* Variante 1.  oder 

*Bild 10* Variante 2.

Dazu folgende Info´s. 
Der grau-weiße Teil im Boden ist eine Zwischenplatte, die wird später das Case in 2 Luftzonen teilen.
Daher braucht man den unteren Teil nicht beachten. 

Bei den beiden blauen Pfeilen rechts kommt die Luft durch zwei 120er Lüfter rein. 

Daten: je Lüfter 63,47 CFM , 1650 RPM

Im Deckel ist ein Radiator mit 8 Lüfter  ( Push/Pull ) also vier Lüfter unter Radiator vier Lüfter über dem Radiator, 
die aus dem Deckel raus blasen.

Daten: je Lüfter 37,58 CFM, 1450 RPM 

Der Lüfter hinten ist ein 140er

Daten: 67,8 CFM, 1150 RPM

*Also ich tendiere zu Variante 2 :*

2 x 63,47 CFM = 130,94 CFM in der Front rein 2x 120er
1 x 67,8 CFM von Hinten rein 1x 140er 
4 x 37,58 CFM = 150,32 CFM aus dem Deckel raus wobei Push/Pull sicher bissel mehr macht als 150,32 CFM denke so 160 CFM werden das schon sein oder was denkt ihr ?

Also 198,74 CFM rein ca 160CFM raus. 

Dann kann ich die vordern Lüfter noch bissel drossen und habe immer noch bissel Überdruck im Case.

Ist der Gedanke so richtig ??
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Pexii (23. Juli 2013)

Ich würde das 1. nehmen damit mehr Wärme rausbefördet wird. Obwohl deine Rechnung Fakten zeigt :/


----------



## Accipiper (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ich denke mit Variante 1 ist das Wasser im Radiator minimal kühler, aber mit Variante 2 dürften die Bauteile auf dem Mainboard nicht so ganz so warm werden, da vor allem bei Teilem im IO-Bereich auch frische Luft kommt. Ich wäre daher auch eher für Variante 2.


----------



## Horstinator90 (23. Juli 2013)

SABBER!!!!

Hast ein Abo von mir


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Danke !! für die Varianten Vorschläge ich werde, denke ich, Variante 2 umsetzen.


----------



## Accipiper (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Sauber, und viele schöne Bilder, weiter so!


----------



## Tohrschten (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Jemand der über Funktionalität genauso nachdenkt wie über Design, gefällt mir 

Die Bilder von deinem Smartphone sind nicht schlecht und man kann sie auch gut anschauen.

Bin schon gespannt wie es weiter geht


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Juli 2013)

Wenn du noch keinen Namen hast, wie wäre es mit "Its over 5000" Würde Preislich und OC mässig passen. ^^


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Hehe jo gebe ich dir recht man könnte es so nennen. 
Aber auf der Fahrt heute zum Baumarkt habe mit meiner Frau im Auto über einen Namen gesprochen.

Das Projekt wird ab sofort : "Industrial Silence" heißen.

Danke dir trotzdem fürs mitmachen..


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Juli 2013)

Schön das sich deine Frau auch dafür interessiert.
Meine Freunde würden sagen du bist geistich zurückgeblieben um 5K+ € dafür auszugeben.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Naja ein Traum wird wahr, man verwirklich sich in seinem Leben leider zu wenige davon, 
das würde ich darauf antworten, und das ist bestimmt nicht geistig zurückgeblieben, oder ?


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Juli 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Naja ein Traum wird wahr, man verwirklich sich in seinem Leben leider zu wenige davon, das würde ich darauf antworten, und das ist bestimmt nicht geistig zurückgeblieben, oder ?



Nee. 
Aber die sehen es so "Läuft er ist alles gut, läft es nicht muss ich vorbeikommen und es richten" aber dann über IT Nerds beschweren.


----------



## Woiferl94 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Hehe jo gebe ich dir recht man könnte es so nennen. Aber auf der Fahrt heute zum Baumarkt habe mit meiner Frau im Auto über einen Namen gesprochen.
> 
> Das Projekt wird ab sofort : "Industrial Silence" heißen.
> 
> Danke dir trotzdem fürs mitmachen..


 
Industrial Silence hört sich gut an 
Würde den Namen oben in der Überschrift noch editieren.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Habe es editiert danke !

So war heute im Baumarkt und habe mir mal bissel Werkzeug und Bastelkram geholt. 

Morgen bin ich dann beim Wasserstrahlschneiden für die Blechteile, wollte ich heute machen, 
kam aber der Baumarkt und etwas anderes dazwischen. 
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*So hab wieder ein kleines Update :*

War heute beim Wasserstrahlschneiden, sind aber nicht ganz fertig geworden, daher morgen nochmal hinfahren. 
Hab dann endlich alle Bleche **FREU** das wird *Saugeil !*

Mal sehn ob ich morgen dann schon die Belche lackieren kann.

Dies habe ich vor 4 h angefangen und bin jetzt fertig damit.
Backplate und des Backplatekühlers schleifen und polieren.

*Bild 1* 
Hier die Polierpaste die ich verwende.

*Bild 2* 
Hier mal ein Bild von der Kunststoffschicht der Backplate die auf dem Mainboard aufliegt.
Diese Kunststoffschicht wird zugunsten eines Wärmeleitpads noch entfernt.

*Bild 3* 
Backplate Standard nichts geschliffen.

*Bild 4* 
Backplate mit Körnung 600.

*Bild 5* 
Backplate mit Körnung 1200 und Polierpaste.

*Bild 6* 
Backplatekühler Standard nicht geschliffen. ( man sieht sogar noch die CNC Frässerspurrillen ) 

*Bild 7* 
Backplatekühler Körnung 600.

*Bild 8*
Backplatekühler Körnung 1200 und Polierpaste.

So die Finger und der Arm tun weh, *FEIERABEND* 

Die Backplate Mod bereite ich schon vor, bevor die andere Bauteile kommen und ich keine Zeit mehr habe zum Schleifen.

*Update: 25.07.2013 12:30*
Habe so eben eine Email von A-C Shop erhalten dass ich eine Teillieferung erhalte werde, mal sehn wann. 
Endlich ein paar Wasserkühlungsteile, Yeah !

*Update : 26:07.2013 6:00*
Paket wir laut Sendungsverfolgung heute ausgeliefert  Geilomat...
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
So Wasserstrahlschneiden war heute doch nicht, aber dafür hat mir der Postbote meine Teillieferung gebracht. 
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Himmelskrieger (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ich weiß nicht ob deine Kamera nicht mehr kann, aber wenn sie doch etwas größere Bilder schießt könntest du sie bitte nicht so stark verkleinern?
Z.b. im Bild 3 erkannt man leider nicht alles. Wäre schön wenn es etwas größe gehen würde (von den Pixeln her).


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Jo das machbar aktuell sind die Bilder 400 pixel ich werde auf 600 hochgehn denke das dann besser danke für den Tipp..


----------



## GrEmLiNg (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Also finde ich mal sehr intressant, dein Projekt gefällt mir. Und lass dir nix einreden, ich hab auch mein Traum hier stehen. Was fehlt sind die 2x - 3 x 780 GTX SC Karten, weiss noch nicht ob ACX oder Stammi. Mag das Stammi Design mehr, aber sie werden auch wärmer. Aber mach weiter, ich finde es gut. Wenn jemand Konsequent ist, und sich sein Traum verwirklicht.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Vielen dank an dich, das werde ich machen ! Danke

Ich schaue mir gerade die Bilder zu deinem System an !

Weißt du was Kabelmanagment ist ?  Nein ? Man sieht es leider.
Bitte Bitte das ja grausam schnapp dir mal Kabelbinder und alles aus dem Luftstrom was geht, mach das mal sauber !
Oder sind die Bilder nicht mehr aktuell ? 
Was ich wirklich hoffe kein PC sollte so aussehn schon gar nicht erst wenn er beleuchtet ist und ihn jeder so sehn muss.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

@GrEmLiNg 
Oh man, dein System ist ja noch weniger aufgeräumt als meines , bei mir liegt es daran das bei 7 Gehäuse Lüfter (mehr passen leider nicht rein in mein Haf) mir die Lüfteranschlüsse ausgegangen sind und meine Adapter zu kurz sind. Sind bei mir aber auch nur die Lüfterkabel/Adapter und ein Molex Strang vom Netzteil , auch wegen den Lüfter Kabeln.

@MehlstaubtheCat 600pixel sind schon etwas mehr, aber kann deine Kamera nicht wirklich mehr?, hätte gedacht die hätte schon so 2 MP. Von der größe her, ich kann die Bilder meiner DSLR mit 16MP auf 95% Bildqualität in Paint.net verkleinern, Unterschied sieht man nicht wirklich, Bildauflösung bleibt gleich aber die Dateigröße ist klein genug um sie ins Forum hochzuladen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
900 Pixel werde ich bei Bildlinks und im Anhang Posten ist das ok ? Das ist eine 2 MP Smartphonekamera ich bin froh das sie die Bilder nicht ganz schlecht sind die sie macht. Ab und zu bissel nachschärfen und Kontrast, Helligkeit ändern dann geht da ja soweit, mehr kann ich nicht raushohlen.
Ich glaub ich besorg mir mal ein neues Handy, erst mal geht aber das Projekt vor.

*So egal; wie dem auch sei, ich habe ein neues Update für euch ! :*

*Bild 1 und 2* 
Ist der EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy - Nickel Plexi darin musste ich die Düse tauschen auf 2011er Sockel CPU´s.

*Bild 3 und 4* 
Das die Mainboardbackplate. Zuerst entferne ich die Kunststoffschicht, danach kommt das Wärmeleitpad drauf.

*Bild 5* 
Das ist der EK Water Blocks EK-FB KIT RE4 - Nickel CSQ Plexi MOSFET´s und Southbridge Kühler.

*Bild 6* 
MOSFET`s Kühler beim Einbau.

*Bild 7* 
MOSFET`s Kühler und EK Water Blocks EK-FB KIT RE4 - Nickel CSQ Plexi fertig eingebaut.

*Bild 8 und 9* 
Backpalte montiert inklusive Wärmeleitpad in allen drei Löcher und dann mit Arctic Cooling MX-2 Wärmeleitpaste eingecreamt  
das war ein SPASS 

*Bild 10* 
Backplatekühler ist montiert, ich finde das sieht echt nice aus.

*Bild 11* 
Mainboard von vorne mit den Schrauben, dann für den EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy - Nickel Plexi.

*Bild 12* 
So hier die vier Corsair Platinum 2400MHZ CL9 Babys, einfach zu sexy die Teile ... 

*Bild 13 * 
Sorry leider bissel unscharf aber alles mal zusammen montiert und paar Fittings rein weiter geht es wenn wieder Material kommt.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Himmelskrieger (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Das mit dem Backplate Kühler ist schon sehr interessant. Könntest mir mal sagen welche Fittings du genommen hast? (Am liebsten nen Link), das Interessiert mich doch gerade sehr.

Zu den Bildern: Geht doch, jetzt erkennt man auch etwas mehr , zur Unschärfe es geht, da ist das Bildrauschen viel schlimmer, da wirst du aber wenig ändern können, denke mal du hast nicht das höste Iso genommen. Falsch es möglich ist könntest du eine größere Blende nehmen, ich weiß aber nicht ob es sowas überhobt in Smartphones gibt .

Zu deinen Kamera bis 150€ Thread, ich poste es mal hier könntest du dir die Nikon Coolpix L820 mal ansehen, oder eine kleine DSLR mit Kit Objektiv. Eine brauchbare Kamera braucht man eig. öfters mal.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Hier mal zu den Fittings :

13/10 mm EK Water Blocks: EK Water Blocks Anschluss 1/4 Zoll auf 13/1
Spezialanschluss EK Water Blocks: EK Water Blocks Distanzring Messing
Winkeladapter EK Water Blocks: EK Water Blocks Adapter 1/4 Zoll 45 Gr

Ich hab keine Blende am Smartphone  aber die Kamera die du mir gepostet hast interessiert mich danke für den link.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Gern geschehen. Mit der Kamera hättest zumindest etwas brauchbares. Kommt natürlich nicht an die Qualität einer guten DSLR mit Objektiv ran, aber das kann man sich beim Preis denken. Die Bilder bei Amazon sehen aber ganz gut aus.

Das mit der Blende hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. 

Danke für die Links.


----------



## Hackintoshi (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Sehr feines projekt. Was du bisher gepostet hast, macht alles sinn. Und das du dich nicht in grundsatzdiskussionen bezüglich der sinnhaftigkeit von monetären einsatz einläßt.
Das du dir eine kamera mit abstellbaren blitz, weißabgleich und manueller blendeneinstellung zulegst kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Eine permanente lichtquelle mit 5000K wäre das sahnehäubchen.
[x]ABO


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

So heute kommt ein kleines Update : (Bilder werde ich noch nachreichen)

Ein kleines Packet hat sich heute um 11:50 zu mir verirrt. 

Inhalt Schleifpapier 1500, 2000, 2500, 3000 und 5000 Körung.


----------



## Azzteredon (1. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> @X197
> 
> Die Titan kommen mir aus 3 Gründen nicht in den Rechner:
> 
> ...


 
Du kühlst doch mit Wasser oder?  warum interessieren dich dann die Eigen-Designs der Board-Partner? 2 Referenz-Titanen rein Wasserkühler drauf und fertig 

und mit WaKü gehn auch bei ner normalen Referenzplatine denk ich locker und ohne das Power-Target anzuheben 1,1-1,2 Ghz solange deine Kühlung reicht. Und wenn ich mir das hier so anschaue tut sie das  

Ansonsten echt top Hardware und schöne Planung, werd mit nem Abo dran bleiben
 und:

Mehr Bilder!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Jo gebe ich dir recht, das ist auch mein Plan lieber Refernzkarten zu kaufen an stelle ein Herstellerdesign. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r-doch-herstellerkarte-fuer-overclocking.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/286598-evga-gtx-780-sc-auf-referenzdesign-basis.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...usammenstellung-schaut-mal-bitte-drueber.html

Ich werde aber eines wohl machen. Ich werde meine alte Radeon 7950 Karte mal solange in diese 
Maschine reinstecken bis auch AMD ihre neuen Karten auf dem Markt hat. Was auch bald sein dürfte.
Vorteil wäre ich könnte schauen welche Karte besser ist. Denke AMD wird bissel vorn sein denn sie werden 7000MHz Speicher verbauen, 
was aktuell Nvidia nur bei der 770 GTX macht.
Daher denke ich, das es sein kann, wenn AMD viel schneller sein sollte als Nvidia, das Nvidia mit einer 780 Ultra nachziehen wird ( wobei ich denke, das sie keine Titan Ultra machen werden ), oder die Preise anpassen wird eines von beiden. Auf jedenfall, wird Nvidia die Preise senken wenn AMD wieder gleichwertige Karten auf dem Markt hat. 
Allein dafür lohnte es sich noch 3 Monate zu warten. AMD Karten sollen angeblich um den Battlefield 4 Release am 31.Oktober auf den Markt kommen.
Bedenke der Intel Ivy Bridge-E Chip ist auch noch nicht auf dem Markt, dehn ich aber für dieses Projekt brauche. Der Release ist denke ich Mitte September, also muss ich so oder so warten, von daher kann ich auch noch auf denn Grafikkarten Release von AMD warten, wenn er einen Monat später ist.

Ich bette zu Gott, das AMD endlich Downsampling anbietet wie Nvidia, wenn das nicht passiert werde ich zu Nvidia wechseln weil man zu 100% ausgehen kann, das
der Trick mit dem alten Betatreiber um Downsampling bei den neuen AMD Karten zu ermöglichen, nicht mehr funktionieren wird, siehe 7750 Karten. Hat aber auch Vorteile zu Nvidia zu wechseln, sie haben das bessere Supersamling Antialasing und es kostet bissel weniger Leistung als bei AMD. Nachteil ist bei hohen Auflösungen, 2560x1440 oder höher ist AMD wegen des Stärkern Fondend bissel schneller, es geht ihnen da nicht ganz so schnell die Puste aus wie bei Nvidia. 

Naja alles vor und Nachteile, aber einen Vorteil habe ich ganz bestimmt, wenn ich jetzt noch warte beim kauf der Grafikkarten denn, der Preis wird auf jedenfall sinken wenn AMD wieder mit gleichwertigen Karten auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## Azzteredon (1. August 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Jo gebe ich dir recht, das ist auch mein Plan lieber Refernzkarten zu kaufen an stelle ein Herstellerdesign.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/286265-geforce-780-referenzkarte-oder-doch-herstellerkarte-fuer-overclocking.html
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/286598-evga-gtx-780-sc-auf-referenzdesign-basis.html
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/286621-richtige-wakue-zusammenstellung-schaut-mal-bitte-drueber.html
> ...



Geht mir auch so^^ ich wart auf die neue 9970  

Aber ich denke das die 9970 etwa Titan Niveau haben dürfte, wenn man die aktuelle 7970 GHz mal mit ner Titan vergleicht sollte das drin sein... 

Aber ne 780 Ultra halt ich für unwahrscheinlich... Das wär ja dann ne normale titan^^ oder einfach taktsteigerung was beides irgendwie sinnlos ist aus meiner Sicht

Wies mit release aussieht weiß ich nicht x) Herbst 2013 war glaub angekündigt, und da mich Battlefield allgemein eher weniger reizt hab ich da auch keine Ahnung  

Ob der Speichertakt jetzt im großen und ganzen so viel ausmacht weiß ich nicht Mann wird sehen.... 

Wann ist den der Ivy-Bridge-E Release wurde da schon was bekannt gegeben?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Du bist zu schnell mit dem antworten habe noch weiter geschrieben oben.


----------



## Azzteredon (1. August 2013)

Merk ich schon  kommt davon wenn man im Zug sitzt  

naja mich überzeugt bei AMD vor allem das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis weil ich noch Stift bin und mir eigentlich neben Auto und Motorrad keine 700€ Grafikkarte leisten kann ala Inno3D GTX 780 Herculez 3... Ich hoffe darauf das AMD die Preise nicht so hoch ansetzt wie Nvidia... Und naja auf das bisschen Kantenglättung kann ich verzichten ebenso Physx weil ich hauptsächlich WoW zock  und noch reicht meine GTX 560 AMP!  

Dafür halt auf 2 FullHD Monitoren was den Radeons wieder nen Vorteil bringt^^ also ich brauch definitiv keine Geforce 

Und bei der gtx 6** Generation war der Preisverfall ja auch nicht wirklich krass^^ für ne anständige 680 Zahl ich immer noch 400€ + und ne 7970 GHz bekomm ich für n bissl über 300€ 

Aber das ist ja alles Geschmackssache


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
So wie versprochen ein "kleines" *Update :*

Heute ist ein Päckchen mit meinem Schleifpapier angekommen. 
Jetzt habe ich 600, 800, 1000, 1200, 1500, 2000, 2500, 3000 und 5000 Körnung. 

Hoffe das ich nächste Woche bissel weiter voran komme als diese. 
Dann sollten die Bleche vom eloxieren zurückkommen, und kann dann, mit dem Gehäuse Umbau anfangen. 
Drückt mir die Daumen !!
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Der arme CPU 

Aber vergrößert sich dadurch nicht der Abstand zwischen CPU&Kühler?, das würde heißen das die Wärmeleitpaste dicker wäre und die Temperaturen schlechter wären.


----------



## Hackintoshi (1. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Schon mal ne cpu samt cooler montiert? 
Dann wüßtest du, daß der anpressdruck des coolers hoch genug ist um die differenz im microbereich zu nivellieren.


----------



## Azzteredon (1. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Warum köpfst du die CPU eigentlich nicht? Ist dir das zu gefährlich? würde aber normal mehr bringen als Heatspreader abschleifen?

Vorallem wenn Intel bei Ivy-Bridge-E wieder auf Wärmeleitpaste zwischen DIE und Heatspreader setzt wie bei Haswell...


----------



## bmwbleifuss (1. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

die CPUs des 2011 Sockel sollten alle verlötet sein, soviel ich weis.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

2011er CPU´s sind nach wie vor alle verlötet. 
Ein Chinese hat ja schon versucht eine Ivy Bridge-E zu köpfen und hat dabei die CPU zerstört.
Intel Core i7 4960X: Heatspreader entfernt, Ivy Bridge E-Prozessor vernichtet

Ich habe schon Erfahrung mit schleifen daher würde ich es immer wieder machen.
Mein 960T in der Signatur und meiner Frau ihr 965 sind beide geschliffen. Hatte damals aber leider nur bis 1200 Körung zur Verfügung.
Jetzt habe ich bis 5000er Körung und ab jetzt wird es ein Spiegel wo man sich selber drin sieht.

Mein 960T hatte in der mitte eine Vertiefung wo der Kühler nicht richtig aufgelegen hat unter Volllast hat mir das schleifen satte 6 Grad gebracht.
Bei meiner Frau ihrer 965 CPU war am Rand niedriger als in der Mitte bei ihr hat es unter Volllast 4 Grad gebracht.

Wie ich schon paar Beiträge weiter vorne geschrieben habe. 
Beim Overclocking gild immer noch eins : 

*Ein Grad, ist ein Grad zuviel !*

@Azzteredon Ich habe vier CPU´s bisher geköpft 2 Ivy Bridge und 2 Haswell und alle leben noch, also von "zu gefährlich" schrecke ich nicht. zurück 
Ein Traum Ivy Bridge war sogar dabei, 3770K 1,18 V bei 4,5GHz unter last 65 max Grad Lukü, das schon ne nette CPU leider nicht meine.


----------



## Azzteredon (2. August 2013)

Ah okay, wusste nicht das alle 2011er gelötet sind... 

Jo ich glaub dir dass das so viel bringt, allerdings frag ich mich wie du die Heatspreader so gerade bekommst, würde wenns denn soweit ist gern Bilder sehen  

Oha echtes Sahnestück der 3770k, würde sich ja fast für Dice oder ln2 anbieten... Schade das er nicht dir gehört


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Um es dir kurz zu beschreiben wie ich den Headspreader gerade bekomme. Es ist eigentlich recht einfach.
Man nehme eine Glasscheibe, ich habe meine aus dem Baumarkt sie ist 30x40cm groß.
Darauf kommt zuerst das grobere Schleifpapier z.B 600 Körnung. 
Dann schleift man die CPU bis zu 5000 Körnung hoch.
Wenn man mit 5000 Körnung fertig, ist kommt bissel Polierpaste drauf und dann wird die CPU fertigpoliert das dann alles 

Hier ein Beispielvideo:
Core i7 Planschleifen / Lapping - www.DeXgo.com - YouTube
CPU Lapping test - before and after temperature - YouTube


----------



## Azzteredon (2. August 2013)

Jo aber wenn du die CPU nur ein bisschen schräg drüberziehst is der gewünschte Effekt auch für die Katz  

Wär nix für mich, wenn dann mit Bench-CPU's aber an neuen werd ich nicht rumschleifen, das trau ich mir einfach (noch) nicht zu


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Naja, schräg drüberziehn ist nicht möglich  ein Headspreader hat schon relativ viel Fläche man muss schon zwei linke Hände haben um da was falsch zu machen.
Es ist bei einer 2011er CPU noch einfacher, da sie mit Abstand größte CPU ist, und damit auch den größten Headspreader hat, 
dadurch mehr Fläche und einfacher wird zu schleifen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Also ich würde mich das nicht trauen. Bei AMD wegen den Pins erst gar nicht (hatte schon Todesangst weil ich glaubte ich hätte beim Ausbau einen Pin berührt^^) und beim Intel hätte ich auch zu viel Angst ich würde ihn durch kurzschließen zerstören wenn ich an eine Pin Fläsche komme. Das es aber bis zu 6°C bringen kann beeindruckt mich schon. Ich hatte bis jetzt immer den Eindruck das alle meiner CPUs einen komplett geraden Headspreader haben, bei meinen kleinen Celeron dürfte sich das aber nicht lohnen, das köpfen auch nicht da er mit den leisen Boxed nie über 10°C über Raumtemperatur unter Volllast kommt.

Ans köpfen würde ich mich erst recht nicht wagen. Von daher Respekt das du dir sowas trauen würdest bei einem so teuren CPU.

Gibt es eig. schon ein Datum wann dein neuer CPU erscheinen soll?


----------



## Azzteredon (2. August 2013)

Okay, aber trotzdem wär mir persönlich das Risiko bei ner 500€ CPU zu groß


----------



## Noctua (2. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> (hatte schon Todesangst weil ich glaubte ich hätte beim Ausbau einen Pin berührt^^)


Wo ist da das Problem? Ich habe bei diversen Sockel A und AM2/3 schon verbogende Pins wieder gerade gebogen.
Gut, vorm Abschleifen schrecke ich auch zurück, aber Berührungsängste habe ich bei Hardware nicht.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Die Ivy Bridge-E soll angeblich Mitte September veröffentlicht werden.

Ein Biosupdate für mein Board für Ivy gibt es schon, also kann es wirklich nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*



Noctua schrieb:


> Wo ist da das Problem? Ich habe bei diversen Sockel A und AM2/3 schon verbogende Pins wieder gerade gebogen.
> Gut, vorm Abschleifen schrecke ich auch zurück, aber Berührungsängste habe ich bei Hardware nicht.


 
Es ist auch nix dabei wenn nix kaputt geht, aber wenn er "gestorben" wäre säße ich für mehrere Monate mit einen Ahtlon X2 7850. Und auch wenn eine Radeon 7850 die selbe Nummer hat passen die nicht wirklich zusammen  Beim verbauen des Celeron wars natürlich was anderes weil ich noch einen FX im anderen PC stecken hatte der eh schneller ist. Aber bei Hardware ist es besser wenn man etwas vorsichtiger ist und dann 3 Minuten länger braucht statt einen hunderte Euro teuren CPU zu zerstören weil man kurz unaufmerksam war. Bei Sachen wie Mobo , Graka und Ram kann man ja nicht so viel kaputt machen wie bei einem AM3+ mit vielen Pins.


----------



## Kormi (2. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Bei Sachen wie Mobo , Graka und Ram kann man ja nicht so viel kaputt machen wie bei einem AM3+ mit vielen Pins.


 
Bei Intel ist es dafür das Mainboard mit den Pins, auch nicht viel besser. Alternativen zu den 2 gibt es leider nicht(Nein, Bga ist keine Alternative). :/


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*Fazit aus der Geschicht, Angsthasen leben lassen, dafür die lebt die CPU dann eben nicht *. 
Was ich damit sagen will ist, wenn man Angst hat davor eine CPU zu schleifen dann ist die Warscheinlichkeit groß das sie kaputt geht.

Ich werde eine 500€ CPU schleifen, weil ich das bei anderen CPU´s schon gemacht habe, und ich soviel selbst vertrauen habe, das ich sie nicht killen werde.
Die Chance das dabei was kaputt geht ist nahezu 0% weil ich da schon Erfahrung habe und ich weiß was ich tue. 
Und hey ich köpfe auch CPU´s das mindestens genauso "gefährlich" und keine ist tot  Werde alles natürlich in Bildern dann festhalten.
Denke werde damit einer der ersten sein der einen Ivy Bridge-E schleift.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (2. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Machst du nen Vorher nacher Test? Also vor dem Schleifen damit man sieht was es bringt?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ja genau das habe ich vor zu tun, Japp !

Detailiert und sehr ausführlich sogar !!
Bilder etc pp.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (2. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ja genau das habe ich vor zu tun, Japp !
> 
> Detailiert und sehr ausführlich sogar !!
> Bilder etc pp.



Find ich sau  gut, freu mich auf deinen Test.


----------



## TheZippyMan (3. August 2013)

sieht sehr gut aus!!! ein budget von 5k ist mal ne nummer.
(X) ABO


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

 Mein Händler hat mich nicht lieb, er hat mir eine Email geschrieben. 
Meine bestellten Raidiatoren können er voraussichtlich am erst am 12 - 14.08.2013 Versand werden 

Naja, mal sehn bis dahin hab ich zumindest das Case mit den Blechen verklebt. Ohne die Radiatoren und die Fittings kann ich nicht wirklich starten


----------



## paxpl (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ich hab jetzt nicht das ganze Tagebuch durchgelesen, aber hast du jetzt schon deinen roten Kabelsatz????

Guck mal hier rein .... sogar in Stock!!!!

Individually Sleeved PSU DC Cable Kit,Type 3 (Gen 2), for AXi, AX, HX, TXM - RED - CP-8920049 - Scan.co.uk

sind 
*,Type 3 (Gen 2),*



und laut deiner Liste müssten die passen!!!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Sind die falschen Kabel, CP-8920027 ist die Nummer das sind dann die 1200axi Professional Sleeved Type 3, Red.
Wenn du die findet, und mir besorgen kannst bist du mein Held, und bekommst 120€ + die Versandkosten die du hattest.


----------



## paxpl (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Type 3 Gen 2 passen auch laut deiner Liste:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der englischen Seite sind die CP-8920049 -> DIE PASSEN


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Es fehlt dem Kit der 24polige ATX stecker. Das wäre Nummer CP-8920057. Der komplette Kabelkit hat 16 Teile der Kit auf der Website hat nur 15.
1. 1200AXI 16Teile 2. Professional  15Teile  ohne ATX Stecker  
Dazu wie bekomme ich die denn von der Website denn die Kabel, ich habe keine Kreditkarte und eine Prepaid Kreditkarte mach ich nicht.
Ja ich weiß das ist nicht ganz so einfach das Kabelkit zu bekommen das man will !


----------



## the.hai (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Dazu wie bekomme ich die denn von der Website denn die Kabel, ich habe keine Kreditkarte und eine Prepaid Kreditkarte mach ich nicht.


 Du kannst froh sein nen Shop zu finden der diese Raritäten überhaupt noch hat. Wenn die Kabel sogar bei Corsair direkt nichtmehr verfügbar sind, dann würde ich mich so kümmern, dass es passt 

Geh zur Bank, Kreditkarte ist kein Hexenwerk mehr


----------



## paxpl (4. August 2013)

Kannst doch mit paypal zahlen

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/individually-sleeved-ax(i)1200i-860i-760i-atx-24pin-cable-(gen-2)-red

Und hier hast du das 24 pin kabel ... ab 10. wieder verfügbar.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Paypal habe ich nicht und werde ich auch nicht anfangen. Werde dann mal ohne die richtigen Kabel auskommen und zur not sleeve ich den Mist selber.

Hast du Paypal ?


----------



## Oozy (4. August 2013)

Genau, gegen den Mainstream und die abzockenden Banken!


----------



## paxpl (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Paypal habe ich nicht und werde ich auch nicht anfangen. Werde dann mal ohne die richtigen Kabel auskommen und zur not sleeve ich den Mist selber.
> 
> Hast du Paypal ?


 
JA, Paypal habe ich und auch schon in Amerika, England, China, Österreich, ... damit bezahlt. Hab auch ne Prepaid Kreditkarte (buch mal ein Hotel ohne Kreditkarte ) usw. Wenn man an bestimmt Hardware drankommen will ist das schon sehr praktisch.


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

das ganze scheint interessant zu werden. ach nee, das ist es bereits 

[X] ABO


----------



## paxpl (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

OMG .... der Händler aus UK verschickt nicht ins Ausland!!!  Aber ich such mal weiter, hab bis jetzt alles irgendwie gefunden was ich gesucht habe und wenn ichs in Hong Kong bestellen musste


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Danke dir das du mir helfen willst...


----------



## paxpl (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Hab noch en shop gefunden, auch aus england der nach deutschland verschickt aber da sind sie momentan nicht lieferbar!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

 jojo, kenne das mit dem nicht lieferbar.


----------



## paxpl (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

SOOOOO, hab jetzt einen Shop gefunden der liefern kann!!!!!!!!!!! Incl Versand kostet das ganze dann *$156.62 .... *wenn das Paket dann in Deutschland ankommt, dann kommt evtl noch Zollgebühr und Umsatzsteuer drauf! Willst du soviel ausgeben? Könnten dann locker um die 150-170€ werden NUR für die Kabel!!!!


----------



## paxpl (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Weist du was, ich hab sie bestellt


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Auch die richtigen ?  KK der war gemein, vertaue dir...


----------



## paxpl (5. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

das 15er kit und das 24 pin kabel seperat! 

CP-8920049
CP-8920057



Hab doch gesagt, dass ich bis jetzt alles irgendwie gefunden habe


----------



## Hackintoshi (5. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ihr seid aber hartnäckig an der kabelei dran.
Respect!


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

wie heisst es so schön? wo ein wille ist, ist auch ein weg. ich drück die daumen, dass sich das mit den kabeln nun erledigt hat


----------



## Oozy (5. August 2013)

Schön, dass man solche Hilfebemühungen noch sieht!


----------



## paxpl (5. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Ihr seid aber hartnäckig an der kabelei dran.
> Respect!


 
MUSS wenn man seine Ideen umsetzen will 



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Schön, dass man solche Hilfebemühungen noch sieht!


 DANKE


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*Jo das ist gut so, das es scheinbar noch paar Leute gibt, wo wirklich helfen danke an dich paxpl.*

Der Grund warum ich diese Kabel brauche und sonst keine anderen möchte ich erklären.

Ich habe in meinem Leben bestimmt schon eine hoche zweistellige Zahl an Netzteilen verbaut.
Davon bestimmt 20 Stück selber gesleevet. Davon sind 3 Stück nach einem Jahr oder länger im Gebrauch gewesen, und dann verreckt.
So zwei davon habe ich Aufgrund der gesleevten Kabel nicht wieder als Garantiefall zurück bekommen.
Was ärgerlich ist denke das wohl jedem klar. Das eine Netzteil konnte ich umtauschen was komischer weiße kein Problem war, 
keine Ahnung warum würde sagen das es ein Glücksfall war. 

So und jetzt zu meinem Netzteil das Corsair AX1200i hat mich 284,49€ gekostet. 
Wenn ich an diesem Netzteil selber sleeve habe ich keine Garantie mehr, das der Grund warum ich dann diese vorgefertigten gesleevten Kabel haben will und muss. Und darüber hinaus ist die Qualität des sleeves bei diesen Kabel einfach saugut so gut bekomme ich die zwar selber sicher auch hin, aber die Zeit die ich dann da reinstecke ist in keinem Verhältnis zu dem Preis was ich bei Corsair zahle. 
Allein die Zeit und das Material wäre viel teurer als wenn ich die Kabel vorgefertigt kaufen würde.

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf die Kabel, ich weiß es sind nur Kabel aber es sind die Kabel die wirklich wichtig sind.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Habe ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, habe mir jetzt doch ein 512 GB SSD von Samsung bei Mindfactory bestellt. 
Kommt noch bissel anderer Krimskrams dazu, mal sehn wann ich eine Sendungsverfolgung habe.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

MF ist eig. sehr zügig sobald das Geld bei denen per Überweisung war, ging zumindest bei mir so. Ging in der Regel dann am selben oder nächsten Tag raus. Bei Nachnahme Bestellung ab 0h geht es in der Regel am selben Tag noch raus und kommt am nächsten Tag an. Also geht sehr schnell.

Hast die Pro oder die normale 840er bestellt?


----------



## paxpl (5. August 2013)

Also gestern gabs die pro ssds von samsung garnicht mehr sondern nur die evos bei MF  Will mir auch ne 500er und ne 250er holen für mein projekt.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Also die 256 und 512GB 840 Pro gibt es noch. Die normale 840 genauso.
256GB Samsung 840 Pro Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC
512GB Samsung 840 Pro Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC
Hier sind alle Samsung SSDs bei MF: Samsung -> SATA 2.5 Zoll SSDs -> Solid State Drives (SSD)

Ich dachte die Evos wären als Ablösung für die 840 Standard gedacht, darauf deutet auch der Speicher (120, 250, 500 statt 128, 256, 512) und der Preis hin, der sicher noch fallen wird. Oder handelt sich um die Mittelklasse von Samsung da die MLC statt TLC Ships haben wie auch die Pro.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*



> Hast die Pro oder die normale 840er bestellt?



Welche wohl ? Mach ich halbe Sachen oder gar Kompromisse ? OK, wenn dann nur ganz ganz selten. 

Diese habe ich bestellt : 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...4cm--SATA-6Gb-s-MLC-Toggle--MZ-7P_816045.html


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ich könnt ja jetzt fragen warum nicht 2 im Raid? , aber das mit der Pro hätte ich mir echt denken können.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ich könnt ja jetzt fragen warum nicht 2 im Raid?



Darum  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...m-raid-0-welche-ssd-s-wuerdet-ihr-nehmen.html

Alles schon abgeklärt worden 

*So mal wieder kleines Update :*

Heute sind meine Blechteile zum eloxieren nach Stuttgart gebracht worden. 
Möglich das ich sie diese Woche noch bekomme.
Dann werde ich ein große Update präsentieren können, nämlich dann wenn alles verklebt und verschraubt wird.
Muss dann noch Teile aus dem Gehäuse ausdremeln, kann ich aber nur wenn ich die Blechteile habe. 

Hier noch paar Bilder wie jetzt die gemoddete Backplate und das Mainboard im Gehäuse aussehen.
Irgendwie wird das Mainboard von dem großen Gehäuse verschluckt  , 
naja kommt ja noch einiges rein sieht dann nicht so leer aus 

*Update :* 
So habe noch bei Nils ein Packet mit Sleeves, Schrumpfschlauch, Schrauben und weitern Kirmskrams bestellt. 
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*Kleines Update : *

Habe mir heute bei Amazon eine kleine Kamera bestellt. Canon IXUS 500HS mal sehn wie die so ist,
wird aber mit Sicherheit viel bessere Bilder machen als mein Smartphone bisher.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

*Ausarbeitung der Lüfter-Temperaturfühler-Steuerung :*

Scythe Kaze Master Pro ist die Lüftersteuerung die ich verwende.
Sie hat 6 Kanälen, jeder Kanal kann mit 12 Watt / 1 A betrieben werden.
Jeder Kanal kann noch zusätzlich mit einem Temperatursensor bestückt werden.
Das Mainboard hat zusätzlich noch 3 Temperaturfühler.

*Belegung der Lüftersteuerung : *

*Fan 1 : * Radiator 1 = 6mal 120x120x25 Corsair Cooling Fan SP120 Quiet Edition 6 x 0,09A = 0,54A x 12V = 6,48 Watt
*Fan 2 : * Front in 1. 1mal 120x120x25 Corsair Cooling Fan AF120 Performance Edition 1 x 0,33A = 0,33A x 12V = 3,96 Watt
*Fan 3 : * Front in 2. 1mal 120x120x25 Corsair Cooling Fan AF120 Performance Edition 1 x 0,33A = 0,33A x 12V = 3,96 Watt
*Fan 4 : * Radiator 2 = 8mal 120x120x25 Corsair Cooling Fan SP120 Quiet Edition 8 x 0,09A = 0,72A x 12V = 8,64 Watt
*Fan 5 : * Back 1mal 140x140x25 Corsair Cooling Fan AF140 Quiet Edition 1 x 0,15A = 0,15A x 12V = 1,8 Watt
*Fan 6 : * Pumpe : Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T = 11 Watt Maximalleistung

*Temperaturfühler : *

*Radiator 1 : * Temperaturfühler der erwärmten Abluft.
*Front in 1. : * Temperaturfühler Messung der einkommenden Temperatur
*Front in 2. : * Temperaturfühler Messung der einkommenden Temperatur
*Radiator 2. : * Temperaturfühler der erwärmten Abluft.
*Back in 1. : * Temperaturfühler Messung der einkommenden Temperatur
*Pumpe : * Wassertemperatur im EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 250 Reservoir

*Mainboardtemperaturfühler : *

*1.* CPU Temperatur unter dem EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy - Nickel
*2.* GPU 1 Temperatur 1 unter der Backplate
*2.* GPU 2 Temperatur 2 unter der Backplate
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Heute ist ein schöner Tag , MSPC-X Nils sein Packet ist für mich angekommen.
Kann heute den ganzen Tag an meinem Projekt Arbeiten und Kabel Sleeven. 

*Hier die ersten Bilder von dem Packet und der Inhalt :*
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Himmelskrieger (9. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Freu mich auf die Bilder! Und spare nicht mit Bildern 

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Sleeven.

Kannst mal bitte sagen was du an Sleeve bestellst hast?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Klar mach ich Bilder oder sind sie dir zu wenig ? 

Schau mal hier dieses Bild zeigt meine Komplette Bestellung :
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## paxpl (9. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Falls du noch Schrauben brauchst in MDPC Qualität dann guck mal hier Nils bietet ja nicht mehr so viel an wie früher.

zubehör | big melon shop

oder hier

E22 - E22 M3 fixings <- hier kannst du sogar die Farbe und die Länge aussuchen und die sind so von der Qualität zwischen MDPC und Anti Industrie !


----------



## Himmelskrieger (9. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Nein, die Anzahl der Bilder ist gut, die Qualität sicher bald auch wenn deine neue Kamera an kommt. 

Danke für das Bild deiner Bestellung, ich nehme an die Anti-Industrie Schrauben sind nur zum vergleich oder benutzt die wo man sie nicht sieht oder was hattest mit denen vor? Könntest sobald die Kamera da ist bitte mal ein Vergleich machen zwichen den 0815 und den MDPC-X schrauben, das wäre sehr nett.

Was hat es mit den kleinen Farbigen Sleeve auf sich?, sind Testmuster die es dazu gab, oder?

Kann die Bilder schon gar nicht mehr Abwarten , aber lass dir lieber etwas Zeit und mach das beste was geht raus.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Danke paxpl, der Shop ist auch gut habe ich gleich mal als Lesezeichen gesetzt. Habe aber aktuell alle Schrauben, habe noch viele verschiedene von andern Projekten.

Die Anti-Industrie Schrauben kommen klar da hin wo sie keiner sieht. Und wenn die Kamera da ist werde ich gern mal Schraubenvergleich machen.

Die Farbigen sind Testmuster, das macht Nils immer wieder ab und zu was neues mit rein, damit man sieht was er noch so hat, finde ich Top.
Selbst die Testmuster habe ich schon verwenden können  

Und eines werde ich auf jeden Fall machen !
Ich werde mit diesem Projekt mein "Meisterstück" abliefern, glaube mir das wird mit Abstand mein schönster PC denn ich jemals gemacht habe.
Das auch der Hauptgrund warum ich mich dazu entschlossen habe einen Buildlog für euch zu schreiben.
Und wie ich schon am Anfang beim vorstellen gesagt habe, ich habe schon eine gute dreistellige Zahl an PC´s gebaut. 
Und dazu kommt auch noch das ich in meinem Job jeden Tag mit Schaltschrankbau zu tun habe,
wo es auch darum geht wie verlege ich Kabel am besten und schönsten. 
Also du siehst, ich habe genug Erfahrung um das auch um zusetzten was ich mir vorstelle.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Große Update :*

Habe heute Abend und Nacht habe ich mich mit dauer Sleeven beschäftigt und hier ist das Ergebnis :

*Bild 1 und 2* 
Sind die Frontpanelkabel die in 

*Bild 3* 
auf die Klemme von ASUS geht die dann wiederum aufs Mainboard geht.

*Bild 4* 
Sieht man sämtliche Temperaturfühler die ich sleeven muss.

*Bild 5* 
Das der Wassertemperaturfühler nicht gesleeved.

*Bild 6* 
Und hier ist er gesleeved.

*Bild 7* 
Bitspower Temperaturfühler nicht gesleeved.

*Bild 8* 
Corsair 140mm noch nicht gesleeved aber schon mit Temperaturfühler gemodded.

*Bild 9* 
Alles zusammen auf einen Blick.

*Bild 10* 
SATA Kabel gesleeved.

*Bild 11* 
Alle Temperaturfühler auf einen Blick.

*Bild 12* 
Alle Corsairlüfter für Zuluft gemodded mit Temperaturfühler und gesleeved.

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Heute geht es weiter mit dem innen Bereich des Gehäuses wo ich ein paar Dinge ändern und optimieren muss.
Dazu kommt mein Dremel zum Einsatz.
DREMEL - DAY   
Luftlöcher im Zuluftbreich muss bissel das Blech zugeschnitten werden, und paar Kleinigkeiten.

Schutzbrille auf, und los geht´s  !!!! 
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

So war heute wieder fleißig, habe bissel gedremelt, morgen geht es mit Bohren und Cleaning weiter.

*Bild 1* 
Hier noch ein Bild von den gesleevten Frontpanelkabel.

*Bild 2* 
Die roten Pfeile zeigen an was ich abdrehmlen muss, hier steht das Blech in den Luftstrom was ich nicht möchte.

*Bild 3* 
Die Schnellverschlüsse müssen weg, inkusive Aufhängung und Schnickschnack kommt später eine saubere Schaumstoffblende drüber 

*Bild 4* 
Beim demontieren und abdremeln.

*Bild 5* 
So sehn die Teile aus wenn sie dann im Müll landen 

*Bild 6* 
Und so sieht es Final aus 

*Bild 7* 
Und so sieht die Front wo die Lüfter reinkommen aus.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Himmelskrieger (11. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Willst du die Frontpanel Anschlüsse mit der "Montierhilfe" montieren?, ich würde die weglassen, das stört sicher etwas die Optik.
Die Sleeve sehen super aus 

Weist du den von Amazon schon wann deine Kamera kommen soll?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Du meinst das weiße Teil wo ich sie drauf gemacht habe. Jo das nicht verkehrt da sieht man zumindest am Anfang ob alles passt,
und wenn alles funktioniert kommt das dann weg, und wir einzeln darauf gesteckt auf dem Mainboard.
Das nur dazu da das alles von Anfang an richtig gesteckt wird.

Die Kamera soll laut Amazon am Montag oder Dienstag ankommen, bin ab dem 14.08.2013 nicht mehr zuhause.
Mache dann bissel Urlaub komme am Sonntag wieder zurück. 
Kann dann hoffentlich die Kamera im Urlaub bissel einweihen,
damit wenn ich wieder zuhause bin sie dann gut beherrsche und sauber Bilder machen kann.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update : *

*Bild 1-4* 
Habe meinen Molex Pinremover gepimpt 

*Bild 5* 
Zeigt meine Fancontrollerstromkabel gesleeved finde das ist mir besonders gut gelungen hoffentlich werden alle andern Kabel auch so gut 

*Bild 6 und 7* 
Zeigen den kompletten gesleevten Fancontroller

*Update :*

Habe eine neue Kamera. Ab sofort gibt es bessere Fotos von mir !
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Himmelskrieger (12. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Dann mach gleich mal par Fotos mit der 
Zu den Adapter Kabel, hat dein Netzteil nicht auch so ein Kabel an einen Molex/Sata Strang?, bei meinen be quiet! Ist es so und würde sicher besser aussehen wenn du den nimmst.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Bahnhof !!! TUTUUUUUUT Schreib mal so das man versteht was du meinst


----------



## Himmelskrieger (12. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ich meinte du kannst ja schonmal ein "Testfoto" mit der neunen Kamera hier hochladen. 
Und zu Bild 5. Den Adapter den man dort sehen kann, hat dein Netzteil nicht auch so einen Stecker?, denn wenn ja und du das Adaper Kabel nicht hinter dem Mainboard Tray verlegen würdest, dann würde es besser aussehen wenn du das vom Netzteil benutzt da du dann weniger Molex Stecker Buchsen hast. (Besonders wenn die unterschiedliche Farbe haben wie Schwarz&Durchsichtig).


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Achso, das meinst du, nein mein Netzteil hat keine solchen Stecker, dazu kommt das meine Netzteilkabel rot sein werden nicht schwarz  
Diesen Stecker wo man durchsieht wird man später garnicht mehr sehn also nicht so schlimm 
Mein Kabelsatz ist übrigend hier in Deutschland gestern gelandet  kommt dann zu paxpl,
muss ihn dann dort abhohlen denke das werde ich dann diese Woche Sonntag machen.


----------



## paxpl (12. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> kommt dann zu paxpal



paxpl BITTE


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Habe es geändert bitte nicht schlagen


----------



## paxpl (13. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Brauch dich nicht schlagen, ich weiß wie ich dir viel mehr wehtun kann ..... ich sag nur KABEL


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Uhhhh er hat mich an den E..rn 

Da ich heute eine neue Kamera bekommen habe gleich mal zwei Testbilder, ich bin zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis 

Die linke Schraube ist die MDPC-X die rechts Normale Industrie Schraube man sieht klar den Unterschied in der Qualität 
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Ich brauch mal eure Meinung bei einer Entscheidungsfindung !*

Ich würde gerne diesen 140mm Lüfter ( *Bild 2* ) an der Rückseite des Gehäuses montieren so das er reinbläst.
Da er reinbläst habe ich mir dazu passend ein 140mm Luftfiltergitter besorgt ( *Bild 1* ) damit nicht ganz soviel Staub reinkommt.
Es gibt aber jetzt 4 Möglichkeiten wie ich das Luftfiltergitter und den Lüfter montieren kann.
Von außen wie in ( *Bild 4* ) oder von innen ( *Bild 5* ). Dazu muß ich sagen habe ich bei diesen beiden Varianten so meine Probleme.
Denn wie man in ( *Bild 3* ) sieht ist da sehr viel Blech vor dem Lüfter. 
Wenn dann noch der Luftfiltergitter vor dem Blech ist ( *Bild 5* ) kommt nur noch sehr schwer Luft durch. 
Daher bin ich am überlegen ob ich das Blech komplett entferne, raus dremeln soll.
Vorteil wäre das mehr Luft durch das Loch kommen kann.
Dann wäre nur noch das Luftfiltergitter sichtbar und der Lüfter drinnen.
Denke da habt der Lüfter deutlich mehr CFM Durchfluß die Stunde.

Frage soll ich das Belch ausdremeln ( *Bild 3* ) ? Ja oder Nein 
Soll ich das Lüfterfiltergitter innen oder außen montieren ?

Gebt mir mal eure Meinung danke euch !
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## paxpl (14. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ich würde Variante 1 von dieser Seite wählen und den Lüfter rausblasend montieren! Dann musst du diesen hässlichen Staubfilter nicht einbauen. Und mit dem Luftdurchsatz und Luftstrom der Herstellerangaben würde ich auch nicht rechnen. Das ist wie mit dem Spritverbrauch bei Autos .... weist du was ich meine?!

PS.: Hast noch ne E-Mail von mir!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ich muss den Lüfter rein blasend montieren Variante 2 da ich Druck im Gehäuse brauche. 
Mein Radi oben saugt alle Luft wieder Raus.
Klar die CFM Angaben sind nicht richtig vom Hersteller, aber ich habe aktuell wenn der raus blasen würde viel zu wenig Luft für meinen Radi da drin.
Siehst ja meine Berechnungen dazu bei dem Link wo du gepostet hast.

Ich Tendiere dazu den Staubfilter außen zu montieren und das Blech wegzudremeln.
Dann sieht man nur Staubfilter und Lüfter und der Lüfter wäre leiser weil weniger Luftverwirbelungen und würde mehr Luft durchsaugen.
( Bild 4 nur ohne Gitter )


----------



## paxpl (15. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Schau mal was ich hier habe  .... durfte sie persönlich bei Zoll abholen und noch mal 22,47€ bezahlen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackintoshi (15. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> *Ich brauch mal eure Meinung bei einer Entscheidungsfindung !*



Diese filter habe ich in meinem ersten mod auch verbaut. Dazu den gerundeten umriß des mesh auf das gehäuse übertragen und weggedremelt. Dann den filter und darauf den gehäuselüfter von innen auf den filter schrauben. Somit hast du nur geringfügig staub im gehäuse. Du solltest alle monate mal schauen wieviel schmutz sich außen auf dem filter ablagert!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Danke für den Tip Hackintoshi !

Geil meine Kabel sind da.


----------



## illousion (17. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Das hier sieht sehr interessant aus, denke, ich gebe heir auch mal mien *Abo [x]*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

So bin wieder zuhause aus meinem Kurzurlaub.
UND ICH HABE ENDLICH DIE KABEL ! Danke Paxpl !


----------



## paxpl (18. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Danke auch fürs "Trinkgeld"


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ich halte mein Wort  daher auch ein Trinkgeld...


----------



## paxpl (18. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ich halte mein Wort  hab doch gesagt das ich die Kabel bekomme...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

JUHU, meine Kabel sind da ! Die Qualitat des Sleeves ist wirklich erstklassig !

Hier zwei Bilder :
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Horstinator90 (19. August 2013)

Wie viel haben die Kabel jetzt gekostet?


----------



## paxpl (19. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*



Horstinator90 schrieb:


> Wie viel haben die Kabel jetzt gekostet?


 
121,76€ für Kabel und Verandkosten und noch mal 22,47€ beim deutschen Zoll = 144,23€


----------



## Horstinator90 (19. August 2013)

Ist schon einiges an Schotter ^^ aber schick sind se


----------



## cargo (19. August 2013)

Die langen Shrinks gefallen mir gar nicht. Dann lieber selber crimpen und sleeven. Aber jedem das seine, toll dass du sie doch noch bekommen hast.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*



cargo schrieb:


> Die langen Shrinks gefallen mir gar nicht. Dann lieber selber crimpen und sleeven. Aber jedem das seine, toll dass du sie doch noch bekommen hast.


 
dem stimme ich zu, am besten sieht für mich immernoch shrinkless aus. aber bei den gekauften kabeln ist wenigstens sicher, dass alles funktioniert und alles optische einheitlich ist.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Und es ist die Garantie gewahrt, was bei selber sleeven so ein Problem darstellt wie ich paar Threads zuvor schon erklärt habe  (Post#114)


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

jo, das garantie-problem ist ausreichend bekannt  

wenn ich mein netzteil mal geschrottet bekommt (2mal war schon wasser drin), darf ich mir eh direkt ein neues kaufen ^^


----------



## illousion (19. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Wegen der Garantie... Wenn das nt vollmodular ist, dann musst du dir doch einfach nur neue Kabel machen und sleeven und im Falle eines defektes die alten mit zurückschicken oder nicht? o:


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Jo das schon richtig, aber wie ich schon erwähnte wird das viel viel teurer geschweigen denn die Zeit die man da reinhängt.
Und dafür sind die Corsairkabel von der Qualität schon extrem gut, es lohnt einfach nicht.


----------



## illousion (19. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Okay 
Aber wenn du die Kabel selbst machst, kannst du entscheiden, wie lang sie sind und wie viele Anschlüsse z.B. an einem Molex Kabel sind


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

die anschlüsse sind da eher ein plus als die kabellänge. solange die nicht zu kurz sind es es fast(!) egal, wie lang die sind. in einem case wie dem 900D muss man sich keine sorgen machen, dass man die kabel nciht versteckt bekommt


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Glaub mir habe das ganze schon sooo oft gemacht, und wenn ich das umgehen kann tue ich das.  
Das ist ein scheiß Arbeit und wenn es nicht sein muss wie in diesem Fall dann umgehe ich das auch gerne mal, es gibt dadurch keinerlei Nachteile.
Alles was hinter der Rückwand ist wir sauber zusammengebunden aber mit Sicherheit nicht tausendprozentig verwurstelt das geht nicht bei sovielen Kabel die es später sein werden  es wird trotz dem sehr sauber aussehn.

*Kleines Update : *

Ein Packet von Mindfactory ist angekommen hier ein paar Bilder :
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## bmwbleifuss (19. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Jo das schon richtig, aber wie ich schon erwähnte wird das viel viel teurer geschweigen denn die Zeit die man da reinhängt.
> Und dafür sind die Corsairkabel von der Qualität schon extrem gut, es lohnt einfach nicht.


 
Des glaub ich dir des wär ne Schweine Arbeit des so hinzubringen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Habe soeben eine Email an meinen Händler geschickt, wo ich meine Radiatoren und die Pumpe und ein paar andere Teile bestellt habe.
Auf die Bestellung warte ich jetzt schon 4 Wochen. 
Heute habe ich festgestellt das sich das Verfügbarkeitsdatum schon zum dritten mal in diesem Monat nach hinten verschoben hat.
Ich habe nachgefragt für wie warscheinlich es ist das diesen Monat noch die Teile verschickt werden.
Mal sehn was als Antwort kommt. Ich kann einfach nicht anfangen ohne Radiatoren und den anderen Teile 
Wenn es nicht möglich ist, das ich diesen Monat noch die Teile bekomme, dann werde ich nach einem anderen Shop schauen der mir das liefern kann.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

is doch kagge, wenn die das dauernd ändern... ich hätte warscheinlich schon bei der ersten verfügbarkeitsverzögerung die bestellung rückgängig gemacht und woanders bestellt.


----------



## illousion (19. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Das mit der Lieferung ist echt ärgerlich... 
Naja, das Leben ist fies


----------



## Erik Cartman (19. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Kenn ich  Deine Bestellung scheitert bestimmt an einem Teil. Das schlimmste was ich bisher gehört hab, war, dass eine Bestellung eines ganzen Rechners in Einzelteilen an einem Cardreader gescheitert ist


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Hehe, Erik bei mir scheitert es an einem Radiator. 
Mal sehn ob der Händler sich morgen im laufe des Tages bei mir meldet und mir sagt was Sache ist jetzt.


----------



## paxpl (19. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Bestimmt bei Caseking bestellt, ODER????


----------



## cargo (19. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> die anschlüsse sind da eher ein plus als die kabellänge. solange die nicht zu kurz sind es es fast(!) egal, wie lang die sind. in einem case wie dem 900D muss man sich keine sorgen machen, dass man die kabel nciht versteckt bekommt


 
kabel in genau der richtigen Länge sind immer besser. Verstecken gilt nicht


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Nee habe bei A-C Shop die Sachen bestellt wohl ein Fehler...


----------



## cargo (19. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ne A-C Shop hab ich die Sachen bestellt wohl ein Fehler...


 
Dann frag doch einfach nach einer Teillieferung 
A-C Shop ist mMn der beste WaKü Shop, Jochen ist immer hilfsbereit


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ich weiß er hat mir auch schon eine Teillieferung geschickt. 
Nur hat er mich jetzt schon seit Wochen vertröstet mit den anderen Teilen, ich weiß gut ding will weile haben !
Vor dem 2 September kann ich sowiso nicht richtig anfangen bis dahin habe ich erst vor raus sichtlich meine Bleche, 
und ich muss dann noch welche machen lassen. 
In Wirklichkeit habe ich keine Stress, mein Prozessor ist ja noch nicht mal auf dem Markt,
aber will wenigstens bissel was Basteln denke das versteht man oder ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

War sehr fleißig, und habe mir zum Zeitvertreib mal den 140mm Lüftereinlass an der Rückseite zur Brust genommen.

*Bild 1* 
Hier habe ich mal probiert wie der Staubfilter passt.

*Bild 2* 
Mal alles grob mit dem Dremel ausgeschnitten.

*Bild 3* 
Mit Feile und Dremel weiter verschönert.

*Bild 4* 
Mit der Feile alles voll zu ende gefeilt, und mit schwarzen Farbstift die Schnittkante lackiert.

*Bild 5* 
Hier sieht man den Staubfilter mit eingebautem Lüfter, ich brauche noch schwarze Schrauben und Unterlegscheiben !

*Bild 6* 
So sieht der Lüfter im Gehäuse dann aus, die Schrauben sind bisschen zu lang, werden noch getauscht !
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Horstinator90 (21. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

richtig schick!, ich finde es richtig geil was du da auf die Beine stellst!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Danke dir, für das Lob !


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

sieht doch gut aus! ich hatte zuerst leichte zweifel, wie sich der filter auf die optik auswirkt. aber ich sehe, die waren unberechtigt


----------



## illousion (24. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Sieht hübsch aus (:


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Jetzt tun mir die Finger weh  Dauer sleeven war heute angesagt, aber seht selber, es war es absolut Wert.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## illousion (24. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Sooo viele Lüfter o:
Mir war die Vollbestückung meines MoRa's bis jetzt schon immer zu teuer


----------



## Oozy (24. August 2013)

Sieht richtig nice aus! Sleeves sind dir wirklich gelungen, da hat sich die Arbeit bezahlt gemacht.
Weiter so


----------



## Erik Cartman (24. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Kaufst du immer Lüfter zum Kilopreis?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

@ Erik    Der war gut !


----------



## Niebher (24. August 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Kein wunder das du das Netzteil nicht sleven wolltest hast ja so schon genug Kabel


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. August 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Zu 90% ist morgen ein wichtiger Tag bei diesem Projekt  meine Radiatoren, Pumpe und andere wichtigen Teile kommen zu mir per Post.
Jetzt kann ich wirklich mal Anfangen mit dem zusammenbau.
Gespannt die Hände reib.


----------



## illousion (25. August 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Wie Weihnachten


----------



## bluschti (25. August 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

wirklich sehr nice


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. August 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Habe mich auf das Packet gefreut !

*Bild 1-3* 
Hier das Packet geschlossen, und geöffnet.

*Bild 4-6*
Habe dann festgestellt das der Radiator beschädigt ist.
Verdammt nochmal, ich habe darauf 4 Wochen lange gewartet !  
Und jetzt RMA wie ich das hasse ! 

Zum Glück konnte ich mich davon ein bisschen ablenken.
*Bild 7 und 8* 
Hier alle Fittings, Winkel, etc

*Bild 9* 
Zeigt die Pumpe und das Pumptop dazu.

*Bild 10* 
Das ganze Material zum Pumpenumbauen.

*Bild 11* 
Die Pumpe ist geöffnet.

*Bild 12* 
Hier habe ich die Kabel verlötet so das nur noch ein kleiner 3 Pin Stecker übrig ist.

*Bild 13* 
Pumpe fertig mit Sleeve und Fittings.

*Bild 14* 
Hier habe ich ausprobiert wie der obere Radiator inkusive Lüfter reinpasst, 2mm ist noch Platz von Stecker bis Lüfter.  

*Bild 15* 
Mainboard vorbereiten, 2 Schläuche mal vorinstalliert mal sehn ob ich es so lassen kann.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## illousion (27. August 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

 Du gibst mehr Geld für Lüfter und Fittings aus, als mein ganzer Rechner Wert ist


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. August 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

das mit dem radi is kacke! und ohne dem händer was unterstellen zu wollen, das sieht aus, als wäre da ein rückläufer einfach wieder in den verkauf gewandert, oder b-ware nicht korrekt aussortiert und gekennzeichnet worden...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. August 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ich hoffe nicht das den so ist. Dennoch kann ich es mir nicht erlauben das der Radi undicht ist, 
und schon garnicht in so einem großen Projekt bei dem Gesamtpreis.
Hoffe nur das ich schnell Ersatz bekomme, damit ich nicht schon wieder irgendwann nicht weiter aufbauen kann.


----------



## mÆgges (27. August 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Warum hast du den Staubfilter nicht von außen angebracht? Sähe bestimmt noch besser weil cleaner aus..


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. August 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

finde, das sieht so besser aus, es wirkt glatter, als wenn der filter aussen vor wäre


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. August 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Jo das Thema hatten wir hier schon behandelt, von innen ist besser da er nicht soweit herausragt.
Und ich brauche keine abdicht Maske (Gasket) weil der Lüfter direkt am Staubfilter aufliegt. 
Phobya Radiatordichtband 5mm für 140mm Lüfter, A-C-Shop
Damit verliert der Lüfter keine Luft beim ansaugen, was ein großer Vorteil ist denn,
so habe ich mehr CFM die Stunde. 
Also 2 Vorteile, wenn man den Lüfter von innen, anstat von aussen montiert.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. August 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

*Bild 1* 
Na was wird denn das ?

*Bild 2 und 3* 
Hmm was das denn ?

*Bild 4* 
Es ist ein selber gebastelter Pumpen - Shoggy !

*Bild 5 und 6* 
Mainboard nochmal die Verschlauchung geändert, sieht besser aus alte die alte Lösung !

*Bild 7 und 8* 
Hier habe ich Radiator mal mit Fittings und Winkel vorinstalliert.
Brauche noch mehr Schrauben für die Lüfter. Jeder Lüfter wird mit vier Schrauben befestigt. 
Und es kommt noch eine Aluminum Gasket dazu die 1mm dick wird, daher müssen die Schrauben länger sein als bei dieser Probeinstallation.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. August 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*


sieht gut aus soweit. mir gefällt die neue verschlauchung auch besser


----------



## illousion (28. August 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> sieht gut aus soweit. mir gefällt die neue verschlauchung auch besser


 
Kaum was hinzuzufügen, sieht alles Top aus, schön zu sehen, dass das vorhandene Geld gut genutzt wird


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. August 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Kleines Update :*

*Bild 1 und 2* 
Hier habe ich das Frontpanel komplett fertig gesleevt.

*Bild 3* 
Hier kommt ein kleines Loch rein, damit später die Lüfterkabel und Temperatursensoren durch gezogen werden können.

*Bild 4* 
Diese Bild ist von der Front außen nach innen fotografiert, 
zwischen Festplatte und Lüfter sind noch 11mm, man sieht es auf dem Foto schlecht.

*Bild 5* 
Der Fan Controller kommt in das Gehäuse innere, so das man ihn von innen bedienen kann.
Der Grund hierfür ist eine Kindersicherung. Auf einem Fan Controller Channel liegt die Pumpe
und hier rennt ein kleiner 5 Jähriger herum, der dran rumspielen könnte. 
Daher kann es sein, das er die Pumpe aus versehn ausschaltet.
Das wäre der Tot der Hardware.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## paxpl (30. August 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> das mit dem radi is kacke! und ohne dem händer was unterstellen zu wollen, das sieht aus, als wäre da ein rückläufer einfach wieder in den verkauf gewandert, oder b-ware nicht korrekt aussortiert und gekennzeichnet worden...


 
Von der Qualität der Radis von EK bin ich aber auch selbst ein bischen enttäuscht und mit der b-ware hatte ich auch schon einmal, hab mit ein par nachrichten die ware etwas günstiger bekommen! 



illousion schrieb:


> Wie Weihnachten






UND SUPER BILDER!!! Bin richtig gespannt auf den fertigen PC!!!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack von dem was bald kommen wird, was kann das sein ? 
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Accipiper (1. September 2013)

Dämmung?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ich nenne es "Noppenschaum"

Es ist ideal für den Schutz zerbrechliche Gegenstände in einer Kiste für den Versand, und es macht auch eine komfortable Liegefläche. 

Ich habe beschlossen, es in meinem Projekt einzusetzten.
Ich der Vergangenheit habe ich zwei Projekte mit dieses Material in einem PC-Gehäuse gemacht.
Und ich war immer wieder überrascht, wie sauber es aussieht und der Stil passt einfach zu dem "Silence" im Projektnamen.
Das Material absorbiert einen geringen Teil des Schalls im Gehäuse. 
Und nein es wir mit Sicherheit keine Temperaturerhöhung dadurch geben 
Bleibt dran, ich verspreche es wird spannend, so etwas habt ihr noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Niebher (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Hui Das wird sicher schick


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Habe heute die Bleche von meinem Freunden abgehohlt. 
Danke Simon, Tobi, Daniel und Frank ! 

*Bild 1* 
Hier seht ihr dieser schönen Wasserstrahlschneidemaschine, mit ihr wurden alle Bleche zurecht geschnitten.

*Bild 2* 
Die schwarzen Bleche sind eloxiert.

*Bild 3* 
Die silbernen Bleche muss ich noch entgraten und lackieren.

Jetzt kann ich dann wirklich mit dem Projekt beginnen wird eine schöne Woche. 
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Oozy (2. September 2013)

Sieht echt klasse aus. Weiter so


----------



## Erik Cartman (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ja so ein Gerät ist sein Gewicht in Gold wert, ok naja, fast
Wie ich sehe bin ich nicht der einzige, der gerne "katzen" in Bildern versteckt


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Miauu Erik, Katzen sind cool und ich bin ein Kater  raaarrrhhh


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Großes Update :*

Heute war ein schöner und fortschrittsreicher Tag für das Projekt. 

Morgen geht es weiter mit dem Einbau der Ausgleichbehälters und der Pumpe, vielleicht noch mehr last euch überraschen ! 

*Bild 1* 
Das ist das Netzteil das eingebaut wird.

*Bild 2* 
Kabeldurchführungen hintern dem Mainboardtray.

*Bild 3* 
Front ohne Lüfter.

*Bild 4* 
Front mit Lüfter.

*Bild 5* 
Front mit Abdeckung installiert.

*Bild 6* 
Front von innen Fotografiert.

*Bild 7* 
Bodenplatte.

*Bild 8* 
Gehäuse mit allen Blechen installiert. 

*Bild 9* 
Aluminiumgaskets für die Radiatoren.

*Bild 10* 
Radiator mit Gasket im Aufbau.

*Bild 11* 
Radiator vorinstalliert.

*Bild 12* 
Radiator oben eingebaut, Mainboard und Abdeckblende installiert.

*Bild 13* 
Lüfter von oben darunter der Radiator mit Mainboard, die Schrauben werden noch schwarz lackiert.

*Bild 14* 
Mainboard, Radiator und Abdeckblende von innen fotografiert.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Tuneup (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Sieht wirklich alles sehr gut aus 
Das einzige was mir optisch nicht 100%ig gefällt ist der transparente Southbridge-Kühler.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Bei mir kommt als Wasserzusatz Mayhems Aurora Tharsis Red ins System.
Mayhem's Aurora - Coolant Tharsis Red - YouTube
Mayhem's Aurora - First Look - YouTube
Ich will es vom Style es so aussehn lassen als würde durch das ganze System Blut durchlaufen.
Daher werden meine ganzen Wasserkühler, matt transparent weiß, damit hat der Wasserzusatz den schönsten Effekt.
Das auch der Grund für die transparenten Schläuche.
Habe bisher schon einmal bei einem Projekt für meinen Cousin Mayhems Aurora Tharsis Red verwendet und sieht einfach nur klasse aus.
Läuft seit einem guten 3/4 Jahr bei im ohne Probleme.


----------



## Horstinator90 (4. September 2013)

Dein Projekt mit einen Wort! SABBER!!!! Es sieht so gut aus  da beneide ich dich richtig :p


----------



## Oozy (4. September 2013)

Saubere Arbeit 
Sieht echt klasse aus

Mit dem Mayhem Aurora Wasserzusatz wird das sicherlich ganz toll aussehen 
Weiter so


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

schick! wobei die verschlauchung etwas anders gemacht hätte. den cpu-block hätte ich zwischen spawa- und chipsatzlühler gehängt, so wären die schlauchwege etwas kürzer


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Hi@all !!

Danke euch allen für eure Lob ! 

@ FeuerToifel 

Ein wichtiger Punkt ist ich möchte sicher gen das zuerst die CPU das bestmöglichgekühlte Wasser bekommt, 
also das Wasser gleich nach dem Radiator.
Ich muss ich die Schläuche um die CPU, alle so montieren, das man jederzeit die CPU austauschen kann.
Das heißt das ich eine etwas größere Schleifen haben muss damit der CPU-Kühler nach oben gezogen werden kann, 
damit man die CPU heraus oder wieder einbauen kann.
Ich möchte es so haben, weil ich meine CPU dann später auch noch schleifen werde und ich sie dazu auch noch ausbauen muss.
Was du auch noch wissen musst ist das ich mehre 4930K selektieren werde, daher ein und ausbauen werde zum testen.
Zwei Freunde werden sich die gleiche CPU zulegen wie ich, das heißt ich werde aus mindestens drei CPU´s selektieren können, 
der beste gehört mir, da ich mir die Arbeit mache mit der Selektion.
Es wäre total nervig jedesmal das Wasser abzulassen zu müssen wenn ich die CPU´s tausche, ich glaube das versteht man oder ?  
Das alles nur weil ich einen direkteren Schlauchweg gewählt hätte um ein paar cm Schlauchweg zu sparen, das ist es mir nicht Wert.
Was die Optik angeht wird es nicht sooooo schlecht aussehn, es ist die beste Lösung die ich aktuell gemacht habe für meine Bedürfnisse vs. Optik.


----------



## illousion (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Sieht super aus 

Eine Frage: wo hast du den Noppenschaum eigentlich her? o:


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Hi illousion, 

ich habe den Noppenschaum von einem Musikgeschäft bei mir um die Ecke gekauft.
Music & Light
1,5m² kosten ca 8€.


----------



## Accipiper (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Sieht super aus, und das mit dem Selektieren klingt doch mal Hammer. Da bin ich auf jeden Fall schon mega auf die OC-Ergebnisse gespannt. Viel Glück beim Kauf noch. Wann kaufst du eigentlich die CPU?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Muss ich mit meinen Freunden abklären, einer von ihnen kommt erst am 26.09 wieder von Montage aus China zurück.
Muss auch noch schauen ob mein Cousin mitmachen will, er ist noch unentschlossen das wären dann vier CPU´s zum selektieren.
Werde noch bis Ende des Monats auf jeden Fall warten, habe keine Stress bei so einem großen Projekt muss man sich Zeit nehmen.
Konzentriert und sauber arbeiten, ich will keine zusammen geschusterte Kiste bauen, da kann ich ja gleich zum Mediamarkt.


----------



## Accipiper (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Muss ich mit meinen Freunden abklären, einer von ihnen kommt erst am 26.09 wieder von Montage aus China zurück.
> Muss auch noch schauen ob mein Cousin mitmachen will, er ist noch unentschlossen das wären dann vier CPU´s zum selektieren.
> Werde noch bis Ende des Monats auf jeden Fall warten, habe keine Stress bei so einem großen Projekt muss man sich Zeit nehmen.
> Konzentriert und sauber arbeiten, ich will keine zusammen geschusterte Kiste bauen, da kann ich ja gleich zum Mediamarkt


 
Sehe ich genause, auch wenn mein Case komplett anders ist, und es zum Ende stressiger wurde/ist, ist es meiner Ansicht nach fürs Erste doch gar nicht mal schlecht geworden. (Ich hoffe dich stört der Link nicht)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...zcube-goes-black-erstes-eigenes-tagebuch.html


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

ah, verstehe. sieht ja auch so gut aus und befüllt dann wohl noch besser


----------



## Niebher (4. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Man 4 zum selektieren das ist wär mal schick 
bin ich froh das ich mit meinem Prozzi einfach glück hatte


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Große Update :*

Man war das ein toller Tag zum PC Modden.  
habe mir allerdings fast die Finger an meiner Pumpensockelkonstuktion gebrochen, einfach nur sehr eng alles.

*Bild 1* 
Eingebautes Mainboard mit Grafikkarte zum testen ob auch alle Slotblenden sauber benutzbar sind.
Und Test wie die zweite Grafikkarte später mal eingebaut werden kann.

*Bild 2* 
Es sind noch genau 10 mm von Festplatte zu Lüfter, 
die Aluminiumgaskets haben nur wenig dazu erhöht sind ja auch nur 1mm dick das passt bestens. 

*Bild 3* 
Frontblenden mit Noppenschaum eingebaut.

*Bild 4* 
Schrauben schwarz lackieren, die vier großen Schrauben rechts sind die Schrauben für den CPU-Wasserkühler, 
die haben mich gestört die waren Silber schwarz passen sie viel besser zum Mainboard.

*Bild 5-6* 
Ausgleichsbehälter ist montiert, auch der passt perfekt.

*Bild 7* 
Dezente weiße Beleuchtung montiert, 
später noch leicht heller weil ich noch Reflektionsfolie montiere werde damit das Licht besser in Richtung Bodenplatte leuchtet.

*Bild 8-10* 
Pumpenplatte mit Durchflusssensor, das was ihr hier seht hat mir den letzten nerv geraubt, aber ist alles nochmal gut geworden. 

*Bild 11-12* 
Laufwerksschachtabdeckung und Pumpenplatte eingebaut, 
einmal mit Blitz fotografiert und einmal nur mit Gehäusebeleuchtung.

Jetzt gehe ich mal besser schlafen das war eine lange Nacht, Nachti !
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Tohrschten (6. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Sieht mal Mega Hammer geil aus ^^

Ich finds Super wie du das schwarz/rote ohne Kompromiss durchziehst.

Freu mich schon ihn fertig zu sehen. Lass dir aber Zeit und mach es weiterhin so sauber und perfekt


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Hi@all ! 

*Danke euch allen für euer Lob !* 

@Tohrschten Ich werde mir die Zeit nehmen um es sauber und perfekt zu ende zu bringen. 

Mal sehn ob ich noch ein kleines Update nachliefern kann.
Heute ist mein zweiter Radiator gekommen, der wo bei der ersten Lieferung kaputt war.
Mal sehn ob ich den ohne Probleme einbauen kann, drückt mir die daumen !


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Heute habe ich eine Erfahrung machen müssen die bisher noch nicht hatte und hoffentlich nie mehr habe !
Der Radiator ist neu und er ist nicht kaputt soweit alles ok, ( *Bild 1* ) aber seht selbst.

Schaut was nicht passt ! ( *Bild 2* )
Corsair was habt ihr euch dabei nur gedacht, schlaft ihr beim Case planen ?
Die Lüfter sind nicht in der Mitte oben abgeschnitten und unten zu weit oben, 
WTF wollt ihr mich Trollen, das mal eine Fehlkonstruktion ?!
Das kann ich so mit den Standardschienen worauf der Radiator montiert ist nicht lassen das sieht einfach zum  aus, 
das ist der letzte Müll !
Nächste Woche zu meinem Freund mit der Wasserschneidemaschine und eine Spezialanfertigung,
machen wo der Radiator so tief wie möglich eingebaut werden kann, 
dann sind die Lüfter in der Mitte und dass ganze sieht gut aus.
Heute 4 h Stunden experimentiert und alles fürn A....   

Danke Corsair ! Das gibt großen Punktabzug für das 900D !

Morgen mal sehn was ich mache aber werde denke mit Verschlauchung und Nobenschaum weitermachen.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Erik Cartman (7. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ok das ist wirklich ärgerlich.
Wobei ich aber als aussenstehender nun die abgeschnittenen Lüfter nicht schlimm finde.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Hmm das ist echt blöd... und so etwas bei so einem teuren Case


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

@ Erik Cartman

Die Schienen passen nicht, die untere ist zu hoch die obere zu kurz und damit zu weit oben.
Habe den Radiator mal reingelegt so das er auf dem Boden aufliegt und die Klappe geschlossen.
So sieht es Klasse aus da die Lüfter genau mittig von dem Meshgitter sind, so wie es ein sollte.
Ich finde eine Lösung, und wenn es das letzte ist was ich hier tue ! Hrrrrr


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

wenn das hält, lass den so liegen  notfalls irgendwie noch befestigen.


----------



## Accipiper (8. September 2013)

Also ich denke man sollte wenigstens noch ein bisschen Schaumstoff drunter tun, einfach aus Gründen der Entkopplung, sonst würde ich den aber auch nur rein legen ...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

@FeuerToifel Der Radi muss so tief es geht eingebaut werden, sonst sieht es nicht gut aus, so lassen kann ich es auf keine Fall.
Es soll ja soviel Luft reinkommen wie irgenwie möglich, wenn ein teil vom Lüfter "abgschnitten" ist kommt da weniger rein als möglich.

@Accipiper Ja das ist klar, habe mir daher 2 mm dicken Moosgummi besorgt, darauf wird er dann aufliegen.
Nur reinlegen geht auch nicht, da ich das Gehäuse auch kippen muss und dann fliegt er da unten drin nur herum was ja nicht sein darf.


----------



## Accipiper (8. September 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> @Accipiper Ja das ist klar, habe mir daher 2 mm dicken Moosgummi besorgt, darauf wird er dann aufliegen
> Nur reinlegen geht auch nicht, da ich das Gehäuse auch kippen muss und dann fliegt er da unten drin nur herum was ja nicht geht



Naja, man müsste dann halt oben mehr hin machen, dass er klemmt. Bei der Entkopplung bin ich mir nicht mal sicher, ob Kork nicht besser ist, gibts sonst auch im Baumarkt. Ich hab bei mir 3 mm starken genommen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

die obere schiene ist flach, oder? wäre zwar wieder arbet, aber die lässt sich bestimmt um die benötigte breite vergrößern.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Meinem Freund wird mir eine 2 mm dicke Platte hestellen, wo der Radiator verschraubt wird diese Platte wird dann am Boden und oben verschraubt und schon klemmt alles sauber. Die Schienen fliegen raus die dinger nerven nur ab, und sehen dazu noch billig aus. 

Moosgummi ist in diesem Fall besser als Kork, da er noch bisschen weicher ist und bei 2 mm besser entkoppelt als 3 mm Kork,
was mir schon wieder zu dick wäre, der Radiator muss so tief es irgenwie nur möglich ist, wegen der Luftzufuhr.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Heute wir ein Update kommen !

Der Radiator ist jetzt ganz unten, mein Freund hat mir die speziellen Halter die ich vorgezeichnet habe, 
mit der Wasserstrahlmaschine ausgeschnitten.
Hab den Radiator zu Probe eingebaut ob alles sitzt und gut aussieht, mit einem Wort es ist perfekt.
Habe noch keine Bilder da ich das Aluminiumblech lackiert habe und es trocknen muss bis morgen ca.10 Uhr.
Montiere dann alles und dann gibt es ein Bilder.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Wie versprochen ein *Update :*

In *Bild 1* sieht man den untere Radiatorhalter.

*Bild 2-4* Radiator montiert mit geöffnetem Seitenteil und geschlossenem Seitenteil.

Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden, die Lüfter sind mittig ausgerichtet und so sieht es sehr gut aus. 
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Accipiper (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Sieht echt verdammt gut aus, ich will auch solche Freunde!


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (10. September 2013)

Sieht wirklich viel besser aus als vorher  Weiter so 

MfG


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

sieht sehr gut aus! und um einiges sauberer, als mit den originaldingern. auch wenn man das durch das gitter nicht sehen kann


----------



## Niebher (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

wenn schon denn schon denk ich mal
Sehr schick


----------



## Erik Cartman (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Der Teufel liegt halt wirklich im Detail begraben


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Gebe ich dir recht Erik, aber genau das macht Modding aus, ich denke du weißt was ich meine. 

*Kleines Update :*

Und hier noch zwei Bilder mit montiertem Wasserablaßhahn.

Ein wenig staubig das ganze, aber der komplette PC wird gereinigt wenn er fertig ist.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

sollte der ablasshahn nicht etwas tiefer sitzen? oder hat der radiator nur auf einer seite die anschlussmöglichkeiten?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ne der Radiator hat nur dort einen Anschluss, ist aber nicht wirklich schlimm, 
wäre er ganz unten könnte ich keinen Ablasshahn montieren weil er dort mit dem Gehäuse kollidieren würde, 
weil ich ja den Radiator ganz nach unten montiert habe.
Bin daher sogar glücklich das er oben ist nicht unten, Glück muss man halt auch mal haben.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

ah okay. jetzt wo du's sagst, sehe ich auch den höhenunterschied zwischen dem gehäuseboden und der netzteilöffnungen


----------



## Dr.Leo (11. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Sieht wahnsinnig aus und die Hardware ist auch sehr geil!
Besonders die vielen Detaillösungen gefallen mir.
Ich bleib mal dabei [x] Abo!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Dann mal ein willkommen in meinem Buildlog.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Habe jetzt den kompletten Schaumstoff drin, so sieht es Final aus hier ein paar Bilder dazu !
Die SSD wird später noch festgeklebt, und hier und da noch noch Kleinigkeiten nachgearbeitet und natürlich alles gesäubert.

Ich werde jetzt die Verschlauchung komplett machen, das wäre dann der nächste Schritt.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## bippo3108 (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Sieht gut aus [x] Abo


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Willkommen in meinem Buildlog.


----------



## Niebher (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Irgendwie glänzt die Dämmung ein bisschen sehr oder kommt das von der Kamera
aber trotzdem über


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Ja das glänzen kommt von dem Licht das der Noppenschaum reflektiert wird, 
ich brauche das Licht aber zum fotografieren sonst zu Dunkel hier in meiner Werkstatt.  

*Ganz kleines Update :*
Das ist ein Bild von der Rückseite mit dem Elektischen Albtraum  wollte ich euch mal zeigen mit was ich bald zu kämpfen habe. 
Es sind noch nicht alle Kabel, es fehlen noch die PCI-E Kabel, Corsair-Link Kabel, USB Kabel und paar Temperatursensorenkabel.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## paxpl (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Haha ... na dann viel Spaß, aber hast ja ordentlich Platz zwischen MB-Tray und Rückwand.


----------



## Big0 (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Sieht wirklich klasse aus  an deiner Stelle würde ich die SSD noch mit auf die Rückwand oder zum Netzteil verbannen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ne ne die SSD muss sichtbar sein, man soll sie später durch das Seitenfenster betrachten können.
Muss sie nur noch festkleben das dann alles, habe dafür spezielles doppelseitiges Wärmeleitpad.


----------



## Big0 (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Bin ja bloß von mir ausgegangen 

Hast du schon das "Wasser" da? Was wirklich geil wäre ist >das< hier


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Schau mal was in der Auflistung beim Anfangspost rein geschrieben habe was da reinkommt !
Mayhems "Aurora" - Tharsis Red genau das was du gepostet hast.


----------



## Big0 (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Oh Gott bin ich blind  dann sorry und weiterhin gutes Gelingen


----------



## illousion (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Also ich finde, die SSD sieht einsam aus 
Kannst ihr ja noch 2, 3 Freunde verschaffen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

Hehe die war teuer genug mit 512GB.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

War heute wieder fleißig und habe an der Elektrik weiter gearbeitet.

Unter anderem habe ich eine Schalter zum Ein und Aus schalten des LED - Lightstrips eingelötet und dabei gleich noch die Kabel gesleeved. 
Dann kam der Corsiar Link Kabel auch zum Sleeven hier seht ihr die Bilder dazu.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## paxpl (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E/ Mehlstaub the Cat*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Schau mal was in der Auflistung beim Anfangspost rein geschrieben habe was da reinkommt !
> Mayhems "Aurora" - Tharsis Red genau das was du gepostet hast


 
Ich gib dir einen kleinen Tipp: Lass die Finger weg vom Mayhems Aurora. Die Partikel setzen sich überall fest und ab. Das Wasser sieht dann irgendwann einfach nur dreckig aus und die Partikel kommen in jede kleinste Ritze. Und von den Kühleigenschaften ist es auch nicht das Wahre. Habe mein altes System mit mehreren Dutzend Lietern Wasser durchgespült und immer noch Partikel im Wasser gehabt. .... Du legst ja großen Wert auf OC .... Lass es!!!!



> *Aurora is "NOT" made for use in  a home system. It has been developed for show System's (modding) and  Photo work.* If looking for a fluid for a Home system / Gaming system  please use Mayhems X1 or Mayhems Pastel range of fluids there are fully  tested and working in any kind of loop.


Quelle: Aurora Guide - www.mayhems.co.uk


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log]/ Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Ok, gebongt würde trotzdem einen Roten Wasserzusatz wählen welchen würdest du mir empfehlen ? Konzentrat oder Vorgemischt ?
Destiliertes Wasser + Konzentrat ist denke ich dann wohl beste Möglichkeit oder siehst du das anders ?


----------



## paxpl (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log]/ Projekt Industrial Silence / Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Mit Konzentraten habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht. Hatte bis jetzt Primochill, Aquacomputer Double Protect, Feser One, Mayhams Aurora und ganz mormales destiliertes Wasser. 
Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich bis jetzt mit dem Feser One gemacht (unter den Farbigen) das gibts aber nicht mehr so oft .... Würde ich aber ein farbiges Wasser holen wollen, würde ich mal das von EK selbst probieren. Oder frag mal im Forum was die Leute so für erfahrungen gemacht haben.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. September 2013)

Ich hab die fertige kühlflüssigkeit von alphacool und hab da dann mayhems dye deep red zugegeben. Läuft bisher (etwa n halbes jahr) problemlos. der schlauch ist auch von alphacool.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool CKC Cape Kelvin Catcher Clear 1000ml Alphacool CKC Cape Kelvin Catcher Clear 1000ml 30155
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Mayhems Dye Deep Red 15ml Mayhems Dye Deep Red 15ml 30247
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Schlauch HF 13/10 (3/8"ID) - Klar Alphacool Schlauch AlphaTube HF 13/10 (3/8"ID) - Klar 59215

hab hier auch mal eines der älteren bilder rausgesucht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] /Projekt"Industrial Silence"/ Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Hi FeuerToifel, 

habe noch Mayhems Destiliertes Wasser hier stehn das werde ich auf jedenfall verwenden.
Denke dann werde ich einen Mayhems Wasserzusatz verwenden, as macht dann am meisten sinn.
Danke dir für das Foto !


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] /Projekt"Industrial Silence"/ Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E / Mehlstaub the Cat*

gern gesehen  ich hab das 15ml fläschchen mit etwa 1,5l kühlflüssigkeit gemischt, bei einer höheren konzentration könnte es noch dunkler werden.


----------



## illousion (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] /Projekt"Industrial Silence"/ Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Iwie.. kann ich mich mit dem Schalter nciht anfreunden....
Sagen dir kapazitive Taster was? (:


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] /Projekt"Industrial Silence"/ Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Klar, ich bin Elektrotechniker


----------



## illousion (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] /Projekt"Industrial Silence"/ Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Na dann 
Fände ich persönlich cool 
Sind iwie so... edel


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] /Projekt"Industrial Silence"/ Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Zum Glück das man meinen Schalter nicht sehen wird, der wird versteckt


----------



## illousion (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] /Projekt"Industrial Silence"/ Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Dann ist's genehmigt


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Build Log] /Projekt"Industrial Silence"/ Corsair 900D/ Ivy Bridge-E / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Diesmal habe ich ein ungewöhnliches Update, aber es ist ein Update.

Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht diesen kompletten Thread optisch aufzupolieren.
Viele Bilder sind (resampled) überarbeitet, Rechtschreibfehler behoben und der Einleitungs Post (Post#1)
und ein paar andere Posts wurde aktualisiert.

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch !

Mal sehn ob ich heute noch "vielleicht" ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Stand des Projekt´s zeigen kann


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. September 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Da dieses Projekt in nicht mehr all zu langer Zeit enden wird habe ich im Post 3# eine "To do Liste" erstellt.
Dort werde ich ab sofort alles reinschreiben was ich noch zu machen habe.

Es sind aktuell alle Kabel drin müssen noch voll verlegt und befestigt werden.
Die Verschlauchung kommt auch noch dran, werde mich morgen damit weiter beschäftigen.

Habe noch zwei Bilder gemacht vom aktuellen Stand.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. September 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Heute habe ich den Wasserkreislauf komplett montiert, und mit Wasser befüllt.
Jetzt lasse ich einen Probelauf für ein paar Stunden laufen, und kippe das Gehäuse immer wieder in alle Richtungen, 
damit die Luft heraus kann aus dem Radiatoren und Schläuchen.
Soweit ist alles dicht. Der Schlauch unter dem Ausgleichsbehälter ist noch nicht Final, 
er wird noch geändert wenn die Grafikkartenwasserkühler eingebaut werden.

Morgen geht es mit der Verkabelung weiter. 
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. September 2013)

Ich habe gestern nicht wie ich vorhatte meine Verkabelung weitergemacht sondern war bei Home - OC-Shop.de - Pretested CPUs mit Gewährleistung!.
Dort habe ich mitgeholfen eine gute 4930K CPU zu selektieren.
Ich denke das noch ein paar CPU´s getestet werden müssen bis eine sehr gut dabei sein wird.
Die erste CPU wo gesteste wurde war schon ziemlich gut, 4,7GHz bei ca. 1,32 Volt im Kurztest Prime 95, das lässt auf mehr hoffen. 
Mal abwarten wievieel CPU´s insgesamt getestet werden, bis Ende Oktober und ob dann noch eine bessere dabei sein wird als die bisher getestete.
Daumen drücken das kann ich jetzt gut gebrauchen !


----------



## Accipiper (19. September 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern nicht wie ich vorhatte meine Verkabelung weitergemacht sondern war bei Home - OC-Shop.de - Pretested CPUs mit Gewährleistung!.
> Dort habe ich mitgeholfen eine gute 4930K CPU zu selektieren.
> Ich denke das noch ein paar CPU´s getestet werden müssen bis eine sehr gut dabei sein wird.
> Die erste CPU wo gesteste wurde war schon ziemlich gut, 4,7GHz bei ca. 1,32 Volt im Kurztest Prime 95, das lässt auf mehr hoffen.
> ...


 
Na über solche Voraussetzungen kann man nur träumen, wenn du hilfst, musst du dann auch mehr zahlen?
Ich hoffe für dich auf jeden Fall, das noch was Spektakuläres kommt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. September 2013)

Ich zahle genau einen huni mehr als die CPU kostet wenn ich sie beim Händler um die Ecke kaufen würde.
Der huni ist aber gut angelegt denn ich habe keine Arbeit mit der Selektion 
und es ist zumindest gewährleistet das ich keine schrott CPU bekomme.
Schrott CPU im sinne von 4.2-4.3 Ghz bei 1,4 Volt.


----------



## Accipiper (19. September 2013)

Hört sich vernünftig an.


----------



## Niebher (19. September 2013)

Keine Kompromisse


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. September 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Gestern habe ich noch ein paar wichtige Dinge bei Amazon bestellt mehr dazu wenn alle Teile da sind.
Die Verkabelung ist zu ca 80% fertig, es wir noch weiter optimiert und mit Spiral-Kabelschlauch ummantelt.
Habe heute noch ein Bios Update gemacht. Bei Asus geht das ganz ohne installierter CPU und Arbeitsspeicher.
Hier zwei Bilder einmal von der Elektrik auf der Rückseite und einmal von innen mit installiertem Arbeitsspeicher.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. September 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Gestern war ich bei Der8auer und Crazzzy85 zu Besuch beim Benchen. 
5865 MHz mit einem 4930K war schon ganz schön, mal sehn ob noch mehr geht.  
War ein netter Nachmittag bzw. Abend  Danke euch beiden !

Heute habe ich noch weitergearbeitet, denn gestern kam noch ein Packet.
Darin war der USB 2.0 Adapter intern von NZXT. 
Habe dann die Verkabelung von dem Corsair Link, USB 2.0, Frontpanelkabel, 
und USB Adapter intern fertig gemacht.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## paxpl (22. September 2013)

Ist das dein Wohnzimmer???


----------



## der8auer (22. September 2013)

Nein, er war gestern bei mir zu Besuch


----------



## paxpl (22. September 2013)

Sieht bei dir sehr gemütlich aus. Also ich würde mich da wohl fühlen!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. September 2013)

Bei mir sieht es fast so aus, habe nicht ganz soviel rumliegen  
Glaubst ja garnicht *WAS* da alles so rumliegt da fallen einem die Augen raus !


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. September 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Heute habe ich mal eine Frage an euch !*

Ich würde gerne diese Slotblenden so umgestallten das sie möglichst Luftdicht sind, 
aber das Design wenn man von hinten auf das Case schaut noch vorhanden ist.
Was und wie würdet ihr das ändern ? 
Bin mir selber nicht ganz schlüssig daher meine Frage !
Würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören !
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Wim1337 (25. September 2013)

hm, sie von innen mit rotem/weißem Plastik abdecken? dann kommt das Gitter noch immer zur Geltung


----------



## der8auer (25. September 2013)

durchsichtige Klebefolie.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. September 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Danke dir Wim1337 für deinen Vorschlag !
Durchsichtige Folie finde ich gut die Idee. Danke Roman !
Da könnte ich aber dann aber Tesafilm nehmen der durchsichtig ist.
Klebe ihn dann auf die Außenseite und innen könnte ich dann Noppenschaun einbauen.
Hier mal zwei Bilder, einmal ohne Noppenschaum und einmal mit.
Wie findet ihr diese Lösung ?
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## illousion (25. September 2013)

Naja, Tesafilm ist jetzt semiprofessionell


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. September 2013)

Joa, aber hat exakt die breite ich ich bräuchte 
Wie würdest du es machen ?


----------



## Speeedymauss (25. September 2013)

ich würde den tesafilm doch lieber von innen drankleben, das sollte besser aussehen dann ist halt nur etwas glanz in den löchern zu sehen, aber ich finde gegen tesa spricht eig. nichts, wenns dann hält. muss ja keiner wissen, dass das so gelöst ist und wenns die aufgabe doch erfüllt


----------



## xCiRE007x (25. September 2013)

Sehr schönes Projekt  Meins wird wahrscheinlich ähnlich aussehen, nur alles ein wenig versteckt und ohne (sichtbare) Dämmmatten.  

Beobachte das schon ne ganze Weile .. Schaut gut aus, dafür, dass es auf Silence ausgelegt ist. Echt top  

Vielleicht kannst du ja anstatt des Tesafilms einfach (Panzer)Tape zuschneiden und aufkleben, ich denke, dass es nicht so stark blenden wird, wie beim normalen Tesa 

Gruß 

P.S. Das 900D ist schon fetzig gell  ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. September 2013)

Ich glaube ich muß von innen und außen Tesafilm machen dann Noppenschaum drüber dann wird es Dicht und möglichst Staubfrei belieben.
Nur von inne geht schlecht, da sich dann von außen Schmutz auf der Klebefläche vom Tesafilm absetzt, meinst nicht ?

Hmm, Panzertape ist grau und nicht durchsichtig


----------



## xCiRE007x (25. September 2013)

Deswegen das Panzer in klammern  gibt ja auch normales Tape u.a. Iso in allen Farben  


Wenn nicht mache das doch so, dass du einen Streifen nimmst der alles abdeckt. so dann machst du noch einen streifen, der aber ein wenig geschnitten wurde an jeder seite, sodass, wenn man beide aufeinander legt nur ein kleiner Kleberand bleibt. Kannst du mir folgen ?

Alternativ ansonsten von aussen Blech vor ?


----------



## Speeedymauss (25. September 2013)

ja stimmt, an den staub habe ich jetzt nicht gedacht
oder wenn du da hast schwarzes isolierband?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. September 2013)

Sieht man dann das Design der Slotblenden nicht mehr, bei euren bleiben Lösungen, schwarzes Isoband oder Blech


----------



## xCiRE007x (25. September 2013)

Aso.. mh Plexiglas ? mir fällt da sonst nichts ein außer Frischhaltefolie oder so ?


----------



## Accipiper (25. September 2013)

Nimm doch einfach ein Stahlblech in entsprechenden Maßen und klebe das von Innen gegen die Blenden. Da könnte man eine Seite schwarz lackieren und eine silber lassen. Ich fände das super ...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. September 2013)

Frischhaltefolie  ich liebe diesen Vorschlag. 
Mal sehn wo ich dünnes durchsichtiges Plexi bekomme da sich sauber schneiden lässt nicht verschmiert und vor allem Kratzer beständig ist.
Blech von innen ist auch gut die Idee, ich überlege es mir wie ich es mache bis morgen,
muss da erst mal drüber nachdenke und schlafen  
Danke an alle für die Lösungen !


----------



## xCiRE007x (25. September 2013)

Mh schon schwierig ^^ ja ich nehme auch Frischhaltefolie um Bücher einzuschlagen 

Ich klink mich dann mal rein  Möchte mal sehen, was aus deinem 900D mal wird.


----------



## rossi1002 (25. September 2013)

Ich hätte noch klarsicht Verpackungen(wo z.b. bei saturn oder mediamarkt adapter oder ähnliches verpackt werden, gerne mit ner papp rückwand) im Angebot, ist relativ dünn und lässt sich mit nem (heißluft)föhn auch formen, wird im modellbau z.b. genutzt um scheiben herzustellen.

Wenn du verstehst was ich meine.

Edit: Blister Verpackungen heißt das was ich meine.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. September 2013)

Jo kenne das muss ich mal schauen das natürlich günstig, denke aber eine alte CD Hülle geht auch  
Das Plexi lässt sich gut verarbeiten ist dick genug. Mal sehn ich überlege es mir ist ja nicht so das hier die Ideen ausgehen. 
Danke dir !


----------



## illousion (26. September 2013)

Jo, ich würde auch entweder Silberfarbenes Alu von innen dahinter packen oder milchiges Plexi 
Du steckst so viel Perfektion in diese Mod rein, dass ich meinen Augen nicht trauen konnte, als du auf einmal mit Tesafilm angefangen hast


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. September 2013)

Hi@all !!

Habe heute mit Testafilm experimentiert sieht nicht gut aus habe eine CD Hülle das Plexi verschnitten ebenso blöd.
Das einzige was gut aussieht, sieht man auf dem zweiten Bild nur Noppenschaum drüber, daß hat am besten ausgesehn.
Habe mal Noppenschaum angepasst und reingesteckt, das war schon allein sehr Luftdicht denn er ist überall am Stück drüber und da kann keine Luft raus, 
denke das wird die Endlösung.

Danke euch alle für die Hilfe ! 

Heute Abend kommt ein noch ein kleines Update !


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. September 2013)

wie hast du den noppenschaum eigendlich befestigt? ich hab mein case nun auch mit dem zeugs ausgekleidet. doppelseitiges klebeband ist nicht so ideal. hält gut sehr gut am case, dafür weniger gut an dem schaumzeugs


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. September 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Hi Feuertoifel, 

Ich habe es zum Teil nur "eingespannt" also bissel größer geschnitten so das es an der Stelle bleibt wenn man es einsetzt.
Dort wo es wegfallen würde oder sich verzieht mit Zweikoponentenkleber befestigt hebt Bombenfest.
Zeig mal ein Foto wie dein Case jetzt aussieht 

*Update :*

Heute habe ich mich mit dem abdichten der Seitenteile beschäftigt. 
Auch hier möchte ich möglichst wenig Luft "verlieren",
daher habe ich mir Rohrisolierband besorgt um die Seitenteile möglichst Luftdicht zu verschließen.
Luftdicht ist auch zum Teil Schalldicht was daher ein netter Nebeneffekt ist.

Im ersten Bild sieht man das Isoband, bei den Seitenteilen sieht man jeweils rechts und links einen Streifen davon.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## xCiRE007x (26. September 2013)

Bleib dran schaut echt interessant aus  von mir gibt's wahrscheinlich ab Ende Quartal 1 14 wieder etwas ganz neues zu meinem 900er .. Irgendwie schade aber naja was will man machen mit Umzug und Krankheit  deshalb dir viel erfolg drum ergötze ich mich derzeit an deinen Bildern ^^


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. September 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Danke dir, wünsche dir gute Besserung !  

Hier noch ein Bild zu etwas mit dem ich mich morgen befassen werde 
Was könnte das sein und wozu könnte ich das wohl einsetzten ?
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Accipiper (26. September 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> Was könnte das sein und wozu könnte ich das wohl einsetzten ?
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


 

Hmm, wenn ich da so den Bildtitel lese ...


----------



## illousion (27. September 2013)

Aluklebeband/Dinge abdichten? 
@FeuerToifel Das kenn ich mit dem Doppelseitigen Klebeband, das ist echt traurig (

@ Topic: Finde echt super, dass du dir Mühe gibts das ganze so effizient wie möglich zu machen, am besten wäre naütrlich nachher nen vergleich wie die Temps innem 0815 Einbau aussehen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. September 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Ein Vergleich wäre supi, aber wie soll das gehn  

*Update :*

Das ist Aluminiumklebeband (glänzend) !

Mit diesem Aluminuimklebeband habe ich heute einen Lampenreflektor ( Beispielbild 1 ) für mein LED Lichtstreifen gebastelt.
Meine LED Lichtstreifen ist direkt an Rand der Radiatorlüftern befestigt so das sie nach unten in das Gehäuse leuchten.
Zwischen LED Lichtstreifen und Rückwand sind 1,5 cm diese habe ich mir dem Klebeband ausgekleidet sowie
auf der Rückwand ebenso noch ein 5 cm breites Stück.
Der Vorteil davon ist es kommt viel mehr Licht bis in den inneren Bereich des Case.
Ich möchte bis zu den Grafikkarten Licht haben, wobei ich auch noch die Corsair Dominator Beleuchtung einberechnen muss,
denke das wird hell genug werden.
Darunter soll es etwas dunkler sein, so das man die BIOS LED, Festplatten LED, Corsairlink LED als Beleuchtung blinken sieht.
Wenn es zu dunklen sein sollte, überlege ich mir noch einen zweiten LED Lichtstreifen unter den Grafikkarten einzubauen,
aber zuerst muss ich das testen wenn ich die Grafikkarten habe.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## IqpI (27. September 2013)

Gute Idee, mir wäre es aber fast zu dunkel


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. September 2013)

Jo, mal abwarten wenn die LED´s im RAM noch leuchten.
Kann ja auch noch den CPU Kühler beleuchten wenn das dann immer noch nicht reicht.
Heller machen ist einfach, aber wieder dunkler zu bekommen schwerer 
Testen ist angesagt !


----------



## IqpI (27. September 2013)

Ja lieber zu wenig als zu viel, mehr geht immer


----------



## Accipiper (28. September 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Heller machen ist einfach, aber wieder dunkler zu bekommen schwerer


 
Eigentlich nicht, da du einfach eine PWM-Steuerung nehmen kannst, hab ich auch bei mir verbaut, damit kann man die LED-Streifen super dimmen (Potentiometer sind aber NICHT geeignet ...)


----------



## IqpI (28. September 2013)

Kommt mMn immer drauf an was es für led's sind. Je nachdem mit wie viel Volt sie spezifiziert sind, könnte die geringere Spannung nicht reichen um sie zum leuchten zu bringen, wobei ich glaube dass das bei 12v LEDs ken Problem darstellt


----------



## Tohrschten (28. September 2013)

Ich find die dezente Beleuchtung von oben super, sie gibt dem ganzen etwas mystisches 
Ganz im Gegenstaz zu Manchen die jede Ecke mit farbigen Lampen ausleuchten.

Auch die Idee, das man die in die Hardware integriete Kontroll-LEDs sieht find ich gut, dann sieht man einfach das das Ding lebt (arbeitet)


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. September 2013)

Das ist es genau was ich haben will es soll leben arbeiten und man soll es sehn


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. September 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Hi Feuertoifel,
> 
> Ich habe es zum Teil nur "eingespannt" also bissel größer geschnitten so das es an der Stelle bleibt wenn man es einsetzt.
> Dort wo es wegfallen würde oder sich verzieht mit Zweikoponentenkleber befestigt hebt Bombenfest.
> Zeig mal ein Foto wie dein Case jetzt aussieht



so, hab inzwischen mal die bilder gemacht, ein verlegter inbus hat das zusammensetzen der wakü verzögert 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...er-bitfenix-vergessen-hat-18.html#post5692952

und ein fail beim durchspülen hab ich auch gebracht, muss da wohl nochmal ran


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. September 2013)

Hey, danke für den Link schaue ich mir mal durch


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. September 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Heute habe ich eine kleine Lieferung mit drei Molexverlängerungen bekommen.
Konnte damit die Elektrik soweit fertig verlegen, jetzt fehlt nur noch der Radiallüfter der bestellt ist, für die Backplatemod. 
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## IqpI (30. September 2013)

Ich will auch ein Gehäuse und NT mit CM


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. September 2013)

Was meinst du mit CM ?


----------



## Accipiper (30. September 2013)

Ich schätze er meint Cable Management ...


----------



## IqpI (30. September 2013)

Cable management  also Aussparungen für kabel Bündel im Gehäuse


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. September 2013)

asooooo


----------



## illousion (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich hoffe mal, dass der Radiallüfter entgegen der meisten Pendanten seines Schlages sein Werk leise verrichtet (y)
Habe jetzt übrigens Sperrholz für meine Casecon - Grundkonstruktion und werde in Richtung Herbstferien mal nen Tagebuch aufmachen  *Werbungineigenersache*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Oktober 2013)

Der Radiallüfter hat bei 100% laut Hersteller einen Drehzahl von max. 4000 U/Min, 
Luftdurchsatz: 14,7m³/h und einen Geräuschepegel max. 28 dB(A) bei 12 V,
klar kann man auf die angaben eine S****ß geben, ich sehe sie als Richtwerte. 
Ich werde den Lüfter über einen Widerstand denn ich einlöten werde auf ca 7 V drosseln.
Das macht ihn unhörbar und er reicht noch aus um genug Luft durch die Backplate zu schaufeln. 

Wann wirst du dann genau anfangen mit dem Tagebuch ?
Bin schon gespannt auf deine Casecon !


----------



## illousion (1. Oktober 2013)

Hm 2 Wochen, habe momentan nur grobe Pläne, und bei der Hardware kann ich leider auch nciht so Highendzeug wie du bieten, als Schüler verdient man nicht so viel 
Werde da ganze dann erstmal aus Sperrholz bauen und wenn alles passt und sitzt durch Massivholz und Alu/Kupfer ersetzen 

Back@Topic: Hört sich gut an mit dem Lüfter, sieht bestimmt auch interessant aus das Ding


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. Oktober 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Gestern ist mein Backplatelüfter angeliefert worden.
Jetzt wird er noch gesleevet und mit einem Widerstand gedrosselt.
Das ganze werde ich am nächsten Montag wohl machen,
da ich gerade im Kurzurlaub über den Feiertag und Wochenende bin.
Hier ein Bild vom Lüfter.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## hanssx2 (4. Oktober 2013)

[x] Abo bei so einem Hammerprojekt muss ich auch dabei sein  
sowas kann man einfach nicht an einem vorbei gehen lassen 
Das 900D ist top nur 370 Euronen fuer ein Gehaeuse, da dreht sich mir mein Magen um  

Aber gut aussehen tut es ja schon und alles andere waere bei so einem Projekt auch echt fehl am Platze ( naja ein LianLi vll noch )


----------



## xCiRE007x (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab gerade mal ~300€ bezahlt so teuer ist es nun auch nicht


Bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. Oktober 2013)

Hi hanssx2 und xCiRE007x, 

Das 900D hat mich 321€ gekostet alle weiteren umbauten am Gehäuse weiter 360€,
dazu zählen alle Zusatzbleche, Aluminiumgaskets das schleifen und eloxieren.


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (4. Oktober 2013)

Tolles Projekt, tolles Gehäuse, alles toll! 
Werde es mitverfolgen!  
[X] ABO


----------



## hanssx2 (4. Oktober 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Hi hanssx2 und xCiRE007x,
> 
> Das 900D hat mich 321€ gekostet alle weiteren umbauten am Gehäuse weiter 360€,
> dazu zählen alle Zusatzbleche, Aluminiumgaskets das schleifen und eloxieren.



Ist richtig so  nur das edelste des Edelsten fuer solche Hardware alles andere waere eine Schande und wuerde den Traum nur versauen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Oktober 2013)

tja, der spaß kostet halt etwas mehr  ich hab zwar "nur" 150 für mein case hingelegt, aber da steckt ja auch wieder einiges an arbeit mit drin...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Oktober 2013)

Hi Hyp3ri0n,

willkommen bei meinem Projekt


----------



## illousion (5. Oktober 2013)

N Radiallüfter ist das jetzt aber nicht o.o


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Oktober 2013)

irrelvant  wenn der seinen zweck erfüllt  sieht aus wie die dinger von den graka-kühlern


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe eine gesucht der nicht höher als 12mm ist, das war gar nicht so einfach.
Soll ja leise sein und viel Luft bewegen.
Dieser wo ich bestellt habe ist 11mm hoch somit kann er genug Luft ansaugen bis zur Rückwand.
Das war mir wichtig damit es möglichst wenig Luftverwirbelungen beim Luft ansaugen gibt, dadurch weniger Geräusche.
Jetzt sind noch 14mm bis zur Rückwand das soweit ok, gedrosselt wird er dann durch einen Widerstand,
damit er unhörbar wird aber trotzdem die maximal möglich Luftdurchsatz hat.
Das wird mehr als ausreichen Luft für die Backplatemod sein.
Bin selber gespannt wie effektiv sie am ende sein wird und wieviel Grad sie warm wird ohne Belüftung und mit. 
Das alles wird später in den Testergebnissen verewigt.


----------



## illousion (5. Oktober 2013)

Vermutlich wird der unterschied eher klein bleiben, aber jedes bisschen ist ein Fortschritt


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Oktober 2013)

Jo ich lebe dabei nach dem Motto. 
Ein Grad ist ein Grad zuviel


----------



## illousion (6. Oktober 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Jo ich lebe dabei nach dem Motto.
> Ein Grad ist ein Grad zuviel


 
Besser: Ein Grad sind zwei Grad zu viel


----------



## Dr.Leo (6. Oktober 2013)

Wird sehr interessant zu sehen was es bringt einen solchen Mod im PC zu haben obwohl es für mich dann doch ein wenig zu Overkill wäre - auf diese 1-2-3° kommt es mir dann doch nicht an - was man an meinem PC im allgemeinen sieht  bin froh, wenn er beim spielen leise zu Werke geht und die Temps einigermassen im Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich hoffe schon das es mehr als 3 Grad sein werden  was für mich ein Erfolg wäre.
Mal abwarten die Backplatemod hat insgesamt 44€ gekostet für ein Highendsystem sollte das nicht zuviel sein denke ich.
Und zum experimentieren schon gar nicht  
Ich denke positiv, da meine alte Backpatemod schon mehr als 3 Grad gebracht hat, 
wird diese weitaus effektivere Backplatemod in diesem Projekt sicher mehr bringen.


----------



## Dr.Leo (7. Oktober 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich denke positiv, da meine alte Backpatemod schon mehr als 3 Grad gebracht hat wird diese weitaus effektivere hier sicher mehr bringen.


 
Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt mehr als erstaunlich!
Ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass über die Backplate so viel Abwärme geleitet werden kann. :O
Aber bei genauerem Nachdenken doch nicht ganz so utopisch - der Waterblock ist ja mit der Backplate über die Schrauben verbunden und Du hast durch den Backplatekühler dann indirekt die Oberfläche des Prozessorkühlers vergrössert - ja wenn man ein wenig darüber sinniert, dann ergibt das schon Sinn!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Oktober 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

*Bild 1* 
Der Radiallüfter ohne Modding. 
Ich habe das Metal entfernt und ein wenig vom Kunststoff abgedremelt damit es gerade ist am Luftausgang.
Der Vorteil ist das besser die Luft hindurch kann und nicht verwirbelt somit auch leiser ist, 
und die nicht verwirbelte Luft dann sauber auf den Backplatekühler gelangen kann.

*Bild 2* 
Zeigt den Lüfter geöffnet. 

*Bild 3* 
Geschlossen und gerade abgedermelt am Luftauslass.

*Bild 4* 
Hier sieht man einen Widerstand den ich eingelötet habe damit der Lüfter auf 7 Volt läuft und somit unhörbar ist.
Die 7 Volt habe ich vorher getestet und für optimal befunden.

*Bild 5 - 6* 
Zwischen der oberen und unteren hälfte kam durch den kleinen schlitz ( roten Pfeilen ) im Betrieb noch Luft hindurch.
Dort habe ich dann mit Sekundenkleber abgedichtet, 
Vorteil hiervon ist das mehr Luft am Luftausgang heraus kommt denn es geht weniger Luft "verloren", als höhere Effektivität. 

*Bild 7* 
Hier sieht man die komplett montierte Backplatemod.

*Bild 8* 
Hier habe ich mal mit Pfeilen den Luftweg eingezeichnet.
Unten rechts habe ich eine Öffnung durch die kalte Luft ( blaue Pfeile ) einströmt. 
Sie wird dann durch den Lüfter angesaugt und durch die Backplatekühllamellen gepresst.
Die Luft kann dann durch die zwei größeren Öffnungen oben ( rote Pfeile ) von den Radiatorlüftern abgesaugt werden.

*Bild 9* 
Das ist meine kleine 14 Wochen alte schlafende Boxer Dame Amy. 
Ich werde jetzt genau das gleiche machen wie Sie, 

Gute Nacht ! 

Morgen werde ich die Rückseite mit Noppenschaum weiter ausfüllen und die Umbauarbeiten an der Rückseite beenden.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## rossi1002 (8. Oktober 2013)

Eindeutig ein Perfektionist, sieht wirklich sehr gut uns sauber gearbeitet aus. : DAUMEN :

Freu mich schon auf die finalen Bilder von der Rückseite, gibt glaube ich nicht viele die so aufgeräumt sind. 

Wo hast du eigentlich den Kupferkühlblock her?


----------



## Hackintoshi (8. Oktober 2013)

Interessante kühlung an der backplate. Ich kenne diese single-slot-fans auch. Eigentlich sind die dafür angedacht, warme luft aus dem gehäuse zu befördern. 
Aber so von dir modifiziert , tut er auch was er soll. Kühlen.
Interessant wäre noch zu wissen, welchen widerstand hast du in die zuleitung eingelötet?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Oktober 2013)

@rossi1002

Diesen Kupferkühler habe ich von Mindfactory gekauft. Per Zufall war er im Ausverkauf. 
Das ist ein Kupferkühler für Xeon Prozessoren für den Sockel 1366 der mit den Bohrungen des Rampage VI Extreme kompatibel ist. 
Der Kühler heißt Dynatron G-129 Intel S1366 Xeon. Ist wie im Namen schon enthalten von der Firma Dynatron.
Dynatron Corporation - the leading manufacturer of CPU cooling products.

@Hackintoshi

Kann dir Leider nicht genau sagen welche Ohmzahl der Widerstand hat. 
Bei den vielen Corsair Lüftern war als Zubehör jeweils ein Drosselwiderstandsadapter für 7 Volt dabei. 
Davon habe ich einen verwendet um ihn für den Lüfter in die Zuleitung zu löten.
Habe aber die Ohmzahl des Widerstandes nicht gemessen.
Habe ihn dann zur Probe eingebaut und die Spannung am Lüfter gemessen,
es waren dann 7,12 Volt was den Lüfter dann unhörbar gemacht hat.


----------



## Vaylaga (8. Oktober 2013)

einfach wahnsinn !!

weiter machen


----------



## huegelhuenchen (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich verfolge dein Projekt jetzt schon länger und muss sagen, das Ding ist echt der Wahnsinn  Respekt


----------



## Erik Cartman (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich sag mal wow
Tolle Detailarbeit auf jeden Fall. Auf wieviel Grad kühlt deine Wakü die Komponenten?
Ich bin bei 30-36 Grad bei den versch. Komponenten. Wieso willste denn da noch ne Backplate kühlen?


----------



## Tohrschten (8. Oktober 2013)

Der Backplate-Kühler ist der Hammer 

Lässt du den so offen dort hängen, oder kommen noch Kanäle, welche mit der Rückwand abschließen, um den Luftstrom perfekt zu leiten?

Du könntest ja auch die dicken Kabelstränge um das ganze herum legen, dann kann die Luft nur in der Mitte durch ohne sich irgendwo zu verwirbeln.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Oktober 2013)

@Vaylaga und huegelhuenchen, Danke euch beiden 


@Erik Cartman

Es ist aktuell kein Prozessor verbaut der wird noch selektiert. Kann daher nicht sagen wieviel die Backplatekühlung bringt.
Ich denke das ich ende Oktober Anfang November die ersten Ergebnisse der Backplatemod präsentieren kann.
Natürlich hier in diesem Thread, es werden keine fragen offen gelassen, 
das ganze werde ich sehr ausführlich machen mit allen Messwerten und allem was wichtig ist, das verspreche ich !

Mal sehn ob es mein erster Blog wird den ich für euch alle schreiben werde ! 

Aktuell warte ich auf den Release der AMD Grafikkarten R9 290X. 
Ich hoffe nur das sich die Gerüchte nicht bewahrheiten, dass sie nur im Referenzdesign ausgeliefert werden wie die Nvidia GTX Titan.
Das würde bedeuten das ich abwarten müsste ob dann Custom  Design von Hersteller zugelassen sind oder nicht.
Als Übergangslösung verbaue ich eine alte Sapphire Radeon 7950, daher habe ich keine Stress kann daher auch gerne länger dauern,
will ja keine Fehlkauf machen, lasse da alles gechillt auch mich zukommen 

@Tohrschten

Der Luftstrom wird weiter optimiert wenn der ganze restliche Noppenschaum seinen Platz gefunden hat.
Was ich sagen kann ist das das letzte Bild mit dem Kühler und den eingezeichneten Pfeilen auch soweit Final ist
und es sich in diesem Bereich nichts mehr ändern wird, weil das schon soweit optimal ist, unten Luft rein oben geht sie raus. 

Danke euch allen für eure lieben Posts, sie treiben mich voran und geben mir ein gutes Gefühl nicht allein zu sein beim zusammenbauen !

Vielen Danke !!!


----------



## Wim1337 (8. Oktober 2013)

Dann auch noch einmal von mir: fantastisches Projekt, tolle Dokumentation! Weiterhin viel Spaß und gute nerven <3


----------



## xCiRE007x (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich möchte bitte Bilder vom kompletten Rechner sehen .. 

Echt klasse dieser Backplatemod .. Freut mich das Case so zu sehen .. Könnte ich mit dir persönlich über ein paar Dinge wegen dem Case / dem Mod sprechen ? PN Skype oder sonstiges


----------



## rossi1002 (9. Oktober 2013)

Wie dick ist eigentlich der Noppenschaum?
Dürften so rund 20-25 mm sein oder vertue mich da jetzt gänzlich  .
Und womit hast du den geschnitten?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Oktober 2013)

@xCiRE007x

Klar kannst mich alle Fragen, schick mir doch deine Fragen per PN, ich nutze kein Skype 
Teamspeak wäre aber auch möglich, muss ich aber vorher abklären ob ich das nutzen darf, ist nicht mein eigenes.

@rossi1002

Dieser Noppenschaum den ich verwende ist genau 32 mm dick.
Gemessen von der flachen Unterseite bis oberster Stelle einer Noppe.
Geschnitten wird er bei mir mit einem Teppichmesser und einer kleinen Schere zum feine tunen, Kannten säubern etc


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Oktober 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

So wie schon angekündigt, habe ich die Rückseite mit Noppenschaum ausgekleidet.
An der rechten Seite wo der Backplatekühler und der Lüfter ist, bleibt frei damit Luft besser angesaugt werden kann.
Ein Glück das man diese ganze Gewirr durch den Seitendeckel nicht sieht, 
aber sehr viel besser ist es nicht machbar, bin froh das das 900D hier soviel Platz hat. 
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## xCiRE007x (9. Oktober 2013)

Schaut interessant aus mit dem Noppenschaum ^^ klasse Gerät bisher 

Meldest du dich wegen wo wann und wie nochmal ? Hatte ja eine PN geschickt


----------



## illousion (9. Oktober 2013)

Machst du für die Backplatemod noch nen eigenen Luftausgang? Ansonsten pustest du dir die warme Luft noch 3 mal ums Mainboard


----------



## Razor00014 (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen.. verfolge dein Projekt schon lange und finde es total genial, so ausführlich.
Ich habe eine Frage oder auch Bitte. 
...........................................
Und zwar, ob du beim finish vll. ein Video machen könntest, indem du alles mal erklärst und zeigst und evtl. Komponenten nennst.
Das wäre echt Genial.

Gruß


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Oktober 2013)

Hi illousion und Razor00014.

@illousion

Die Luft wird nicht ums Mainboard gepustet  unten rechts kommt kalte Luft durch das große Loch und wird vom Backplatelüfter angesaugt.
Diese Luft kann nur durch die Backplate hindurch da die Rückwand nur 4mm entfernt ist.
Wenn oben die warme Luft aus der Backplate heraus kommt, ist sie warm steigt daher weiter hoch bis zu den 2 großen Löchern.
Hintern diesen Löchern ist mein großer 480er Radiator mit 8 Lüftern, glaub mir, 
die Luft kann gar nicht wo anders hin als durch diesen Radiator abgesaugt zu werden.
Es gehn bis zu 165m² / h an Luftmenge durch den oberen Radiator hindurch, 
das sind nicht ganz 3m² die *Minute*, mit anderen Worten, 
die Luft hat keine andere Wahl als dort hindurch zu kommen. 

@Razor00014

Danke dir für dein Lob !

Ich habe in der tat ein Video vor zu machen. Es wird von mir ein Video geben wenn der Rechner ganz fertig ist.
Dieses werde ich dann auf Youtube hochladen. 
Ich werde es allerdings auf Englisch kommentieren da ich auch in anderen Foren tätig bin und auf YouTube die meisten Videos englischsprachig sind.
Es wird aber sehr ausführlich wie mein Thread hier auch. 
Es wird auch z.B eine Hörprobe geben, Ergebnisse und so weiter ich werde nichts auslassen das kann ich versprechen.


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (10. Oktober 2013)

@Mehlstaub
Freu mich schon aufs Video! 
Habe auch vor mir einen neuen PC zu bauen (siehe Signatur, leicht veraltet  ) und dachte dabei auch an ein 900D.
Wäre froh wenn du mir noch ein paar Tipps geben könntest, was du beim 900D unbedingt ändern würdest.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Oktober 2013)

auf das video bin ich mal gespannt! speziell die wirkung des backplatekühlers finde ich interessant. leider kann ich den bei mir nicht nachmachen, ohne erstmal eine custom-backplate herzustellen. hab zur zeit die aplhacool-unibackplate, die liegt ja nicht am board auf, sondern hat ein polster-viereck in der mitte. wäre aber interessant zu wissen, ob es auch bei anderen mainboards, als den sockel 2011ern möglich ist und mehr ist, als nur arbeit


----------



## illousion (10. Oktober 2013)

Achso, ich verstehe, was du meinst, hätte aber mit Lüfteinlässen in der Rückwand gerechnet 
Waär vllt noch ne Idee, statt die Luft durch den Radiator zu pusten


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Oktober 2013)

der topradi bekommt doch eh die vorgewärmte luft aus dem case, da tut sich der luft vom backplatekühler nicht viel


----------



## IqpI (10. Oktober 2013)

Die wird das ganze noch begünstigen, da die backplate vermutlich nicht ganz so warm wird


----------



## hanssx2 (10. Oktober 2013)

IqpI schrieb:


> Die wird das ganze noch begünstigen, da die backplate vermutlich nicht ganz so warm wird


 
ich glaube das backplate wird eher frieren also das es wirklich richtig warm werden wird.   Die kleinen Titanen sind spitze.  Hab auch einen mal bei meinem alten Case eingebaut gehabt und  da hoert man nichts. Die produzieren auf voller leistung einen richtig kleinen zyklon


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Oktober 2013)

Hi@all !

@Hyp3ri0n 
Schick mir eine PM mit deinen Fragen kein Problem.

@illousion
Luftlöcher in der Rückwand kommen nicht in Frage. Das würde komplett das Design verschandeln. 

Dazu bin ich am überlegen ob ich auf die Rückwand ein Airbrush Bild mir von einem Freund Airbrushen lassen werde.

Bin mir aber nicht sicher was genau da darauf passen würde.

Bin für Airbrush Vorschläge dankbar, bitte mit Bildlinks wenn möglich !

*Edit: Bitte beachten das Gehäuse ist schwarz also Bilder / Motive mit schwarzem Hindergrund !*


----------



## Razor00014 (10. Oktober 2013)

Vorschlag für ein Airbrush - HONEYCOMB in rot/weiss/schwarz
Oder Wassertropfen als Airbrush
Oder ein Fenster mit rotem Muskelgewebe
Oder die Innenseite von außen draufbrushen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IqpI (10. Oktober 2013)

Oder dein bild-löwe in dezentem.rot? 
Edit: razor es gibt dafür einen einfachen deutschen Begriff, nennt sich bienen-/honigwabe


----------



## paxpl (11. Oktober 2013)

Wie wärs damit?! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find des richtig geil, Hintergrund passt und eine große böse Mehlstaubkatze 

Oder dieses aber ich tendiere zum 1. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ODER dieses, hat was Elegantes .... wie dein Gehäuse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Oktober 2013)

Wow das erste Bild ist ja mal genial ! So etwas kommt schon verdammt nahe an meine Vorstellung 
und einen Löwen warum nicht, ich bin ja schon seit Jahren bekannt wenn man Mehlstaub ließt denkt man an einen Löwen.
Danke dir für deinen Vorschlag !


----------



## Wim1337 (11. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht ein großes Zahnrad, von dem man nur 25-75% sieht. Immerhin heißt das Projekt ja “industrial silence“...


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (11. Oktober 2013)

Der Löwe sieht echt perfekt aus! Mehlstaub nimm unbedingt den Löwen  
Die Mietzekatze auf deinem "schnurrenden" PC


----------



## IqpI (11. Oktober 2013)

Ja in rot


----------



## TimNik981 (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde, das hier in Rot würde unfassbar geil aussehen


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (11. Oktober 2013)

Oder wie wärs mit denen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bisschen wilder als die anderen


----------



## hanssx2 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hyp3ri0n schrieb:


> Oder wie wärs mit denen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
die sind eher nicht mein Fall 

Ich tendiere auch eher zu den Honigwaben in Rot oder den ersten loewen.
Dieser aber auch nur, wenn dein Airbrushkumpel es echt drauf hat, denn nur dann sieht es tierisch geil aus


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (11. Oktober 2013)

Honigwaben sehen eben schon genial aus, aber Mehlstaub ist quasi schon verpflichtet dazu so ne grosse Mietzekatze auf seinen PC zu machen  
Ich mein, er heisst ja auch Mehlstaub THE CAT


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Oktober 2013)

hanssx2 schrieb:


> Dieser aber auch nur, wenn dein Airbrushkumpel es echt drauf hat, denn nur dann sieht es tierisch geil aus



Ups, habe ja garnicht gesagt wer mein "Airbrushkumpel" ist 
Es ist niemand geringeres als Udo.M.Schurr.
Zweifacher Weltmeister und vierfacher Vizeweltmeister im Bodypainting / Airbrush.
Udo wohn bei mir hier um die Ecke, ich werde ihn mal kontaktieren ob er momentan ausgebucht ist,
oder ob er mich irgenwie reinquetschen kann in seinen Therminkalender, der leider immer zu voll ist 

Ich selber tendiere auch zu einem Löwenmotiv, das erste Bild von Paxpl ist genial.
Und Udo schaft es auch solch filigrane dinge wie die Mähne perfekt aussehn zu lassen.

Brauche also mehr Vorschläge wie Bild 1 von Paxpl !

Danke euch für das mithelfen bei der suche nach einem guten Motiv !


----------



## TimNik981 (11. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht sowas?


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (11. Oktober 2013)

Meine Fresse, der Herr Mehlstaub hat aber auch ein Glück! Gleich so einen Weltmeister um die Ecke zu haben, ich werd noch neidisch 
na dann hoffe ich mal das wir hier noch ne Mietze finden die dein Prachtstück von PC Mod zieren darf


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Oktober 2013)

@TimNik981
Das erste Löwenmotiv links ist gut !

@Hyp3ri0n
Ja manchmal hat man Glück


----------



## Vaylaga (12. Oktober 2013)

wow das is klasse....
da kann man nen paar sachen für sein eigenes case übernehmen


----------



## BeatBlaster (12. Oktober 2013)

Richtig GEIL!! 

Bist du denn noch im Anfangsbudget?

eindeutig [ABO]


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Oktober 2013)

Nein bin ich nicht mehr  aber das nicht ganz so schlimm...

Ich habe Udo per Email kontaktiert und er hat heute Abend zurück gerufen.
Er wird mir ein Airbrush machen 

Welches der Motive gefällt euch am besten ? 
Bildnummer reicht !


----------



## BeatBlaster (12. Oktober 2013)

Alle schön, aber das 4. sieht am besten aus


----------



## cami (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde ganz klar Nr. 2 am Besten! Ich denke das würde mit einer schönen, dezenten Beleuchtung richtig edel aussehen!


----------



## illousion (12. Oktober 2013)

2 oder 4


----------



## Horstinator90 (12. Oktober 2013)

Ganz klar 2!


----------



## huegelhuenchen (12. Oktober 2013)

Das 2. das schwarz/weis und das Gucken nach oben hat was "mystisches"


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch für 2 oder 4, aber in s/w


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (13. Oktober 2013)

Das 2. würde sich besser machen


----------



## Erik Cartman (13. Oktober 2013)

Auch s zweite, aber n bischen böserer Blick


----------



## Florian97450 (13. Oktober 2013)

Finde 2 sehr edel. 4 ist angriffslustiger.


----------



## hanssx2 (13. Oktober 2013)

das zweite in schwarzweiss oder das vierte in Farbe wie auf dem bild 

sehen beide richtig gut aus


----------



## rossi1002 (13. Oktober 2013)

Nummer 2


----------



## Drizztly (13. Oktober 2013)

Finde auch das 2. Motiv am Besten


----------



## extrafighter (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin auch für das 2.


----------



## MuMu95 (13. Oktober 2013)

4 in S/W


----------



## Razor00014 (13. Oktober 2013)

Also ich würde keines davon nehmen.. die sehen alle so hamlos aus.
Lieber etwas, was aggresiver ist bei so einem GESCHOSS von Rechner....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanssx2 (13. Oktober 2013)

Razor00014 schrieb:


> Also ich würde keines davon nehmen.. die sehen alle so hamlos aus.
> Lieber etwas, was aggresiver ist bei so einem GESCHOSS von Rechner....
> 
> 
> ...


 


agressiv ist ja gut und schoen
koennen sie ja auch ruhig sein nur muessen sie dabei auch noch schoen bleiben und dass sind deine bilder leider nicht finde ich zu mindest 
und dann zweiter link funktioniert nicht


----------



## Razor00014 (13. Oktober 2013)

Naja, ob schön oder nicht ist ja Ansichtssache.
Aber ich denke, der Airbrusher kann mit Sicherheit auch ein Bild aus dem Kopf zaubern, wenn er eine grobe Vorlage hat.

Aber am Ende entscheidet ja *MehlstaubtheCat*  
Fand halt nur, dass es vll auch ganz gut aussehen könnte.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Oktober 2013)

Ja auch dir ein danke für deine Vorschläge, danke euch allen für eure Meinung welches Motiv ich nehmen soll !

Werde jetzt die Beiträge aller anderen Foren in denen auch noch tätig bin zusammen bringen und dann wird gezählt.
Und dann wird entschieden welches Motiv es sein wird.


----------



## Dr.Leo (15. Oktober 2013)

So, nach kleinem Uraub wieder zurück und muss sagen, dass es immer besser wird!
Ich bin vollends begeistert und würde (wahrscheinlich zu spät), wie die meisten anderen Bild 2 oder 4 wählen - auf jeden Fall etwas ruhiges, edles, erhabenes, nichts agressives - es soll ja etwas majestätisches haben, so wie der gesamte Build!
Good Job und freu mich, auf das fertige Panel!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Oktober 2013)

Danke euch alle für die Bilderauswahl !!

Ich habe am Dienstag den 22.10 einen Termin bei Udo bekommen, er wird mich in seinen vollen Terminkalender rein schieben, Danke Udo !

Ich werde mit zwei Motiven zu im gehen Bild 2 und Bild 4 ! 
Je nachdem was er besser umsetzten kann und was er für besser hält wird dann Airgebrusht.

Ich selber kann mich nicht wirklich zwischen 2 und 4 entscheiden, tendiere aber zu Nummer 4


----------



## hanssx2 (18. Oktober 2013)

Update......?


Will Bilder sehen


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Oktober 2013)

Das wollen wir alle :p


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Oktober 2013)

Huhu,

ein Update werde ich erst am 22.10 haben. 

Denke aber nicht das er diesem Tag dann mit dem Airbrush fertig werden wird !

Denn um ein Airbrush zu machen muss zuerst die Oberfläche angeraut werden.
Danach kommt das Airbrush drauf und zum Schluss mehrere schichten Klarlack und dann muss das alles trocknen.

Ich werde aber Bilder von Udo´s Werkstatt machen, wenn er mir das gestattet.
Diese Bilder werde ich dann natürlich hier posten !


----------



## hanssx2 (18. Oktober 2013)

Du willst nicht zufällig schon heute zu Udo fahren 

....noch 4 Tage .... Ganz schön lang... Und diese Spannung


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Oktober 2013)

Klar würde ich schon heute hin wollen, aber er ist gar nicht zuhause, 
er ist gerade in Berlin wo er gerade für eine Werbung ein Model bemahlen wird


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Oktober 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Hi@all

Heute war ich bei meinem "Airbrushkumpel" Udo M. Schurr.
http://www.ums-fineart.de/
Er hat mir ein Bild mit Photoshop erstellt, wie es dann in etwa auf der Rückwand aussieht, wenn er den Löwen Airbrushed.
Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie es dann als Airbrush Version aussehen wird.
Da er viel beschäftigt ist, wir er es voraussichtlich bis zum 30.10 fertig bekommen.

Hier noch das Vorabbild !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## paxpl (22. Oktober 2013)

OHHHHH .... hat mein Vorschlag gewonnen???? Es ist mir eine Ehre  ..... Sieht voll geil aus, bin mal auf das fertige Bild gespannt!!!


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Oktober 2013)

Wow  

Sieht echt gut aus, schade, dass es so lange dauert...


----------



## xCiRE007x (22. Oktober 2013)

Mörder sieht das aus.. Echt klasse.. Bin mal gespannt, wie es realisiert wird.

Wie immer sehr schick


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Oktober 2013)

Ja ich habe alle Votes aus allen Foren in denn ich meinen Buildlog reingestellt habe zusammengezählt und diese Bild hat gewonnen 
Ich selber konnte mich nicht zwischen 2 und 4 entscheiden wobei mir Nummer 4 ja auch mehr zusagt und das war dann dieses Bild.
Danke an dich für das Bild paxpl (P...l) !


----------



## paxpl (22. Oktober 2013)

Weist doch, bin der Helfer in der not


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Oktober 2013)

Jo, bisher schon. Bist du dann auch mein Schutzengelchen  ?


----------



## Dr.Leo (23. Oktober 2013)

Oh mein gott, das wird wohl grandios aussehen! 
Freu mich schon aufs update!


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (23. Oktober 2013)

Mensch Mehlstaub mach mich nicht neidisch! 
Sieht jetzt schon super aus und ich glaub das Endresultat wird noch besser aussehen!
Kann das Update kaum erwarten!


----------



## hanssx2 (23. Oktober 2013)

mensch mensch mensch, da geht man einmal aus und schon verpasst man, dass hier ein update gepostet wurde

sieht echt geil aus und kann es kaum erwarten.

hast du denn noch was anderes im moment vor?

vll noch ein wenig gebastelt ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Oktober 2013)

Aktuell gibt es nichts zu basteln  habe noch Led´s bestellt aber Mindfactory lässt sich Zeit mit der Liederung 
Prozessor und Grafikkarten verschieben sich auch abwarten und Tee trinken...

Es geht aber bei meinem Notebook Thread hoffe ich bald auch weiter.


----------



## IqpI (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich finds auch geil, aber mir wär der Löwe fast zu intensiv. Ich würde ihn schwächer machen, aber das ist subjektiv


----------



## der8auer (23. Oktober 2013)

Hab das Thema gerade mal wieder kurz überflogen. Mir ist dabei aufgefallen, dass du einen Widerstand vor dem Backplate-Lüfter gelötet hast. Warum? 7V liefert das Netzteil und das ist effizienter als einen Widerstand einzulöten.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Oktober 2013)

Hi Roman,

Das schon klar das das Netzteil 7V hat, nur ist es an der Stelle wo ich den Lüfter angeklemmt habe ein 4pin Molex 12V und 5V.
Daher habe ich einen Widerstand eingelötet der die 12V auf 7V reduziert. 
Nur wegen einem Lüfter, ein extra Kabel vom Netzteil wollte ich dann doch nicht ziehen, schon eng genug hinter dem Mainboard 
Zum Glück nur 1 Lüfter wären es alle Lüfter hätte ich das klar einfacher gemacht und anders verdrahtet.

PS: Du hast eine Nachricht von mir.


----------



## der8auer (23. Oktober 2013)

Aus dem 4-Pin Molex macht man 7 Volt.

Pinbelegung

12v | GND | GND | 5V

5V und GND umgesteckt ergeben 7V. Geht in 5 Sekunden 

Schau gleich mal nach


edit:

das Bild machts vielleicht einfacher zu verstehen http://media.bestofmicro.com/0/G/312352/original/molex-01-EN.png


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Oktober 2013)

Ok das mir selber neu, hab noch keine 7 Volt gebraucht bisher, guter Tipp !
Das mit dem umstecken ist ja easy habe ja einen in Pin-Remover von MDPC-x hier 
Muss dann eben mal den Widerstand auslöten da mach ich gleich, ist ja schnell gemacht.


----------



## hanssx2 (25. Oktober 2013)

so endlich ist die R9 290x herraus gekommen und ich bin schon ganz gespannt, wie dass dein projekt beeinflussen wird .
AMD Radeon R9 290X im Test: Der langersehnte Titan-Killer für 479 Euro? - Radeon R9 290X im Test: Fazit


setzt du auf nvidia oder Amd ?

wartest du ab, ob Nvidia nicht ein wenig den preis nach laesst ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Oktober 2013)

Hi hanssx2,

Ich werde folgendes machen !

Als erstes werde ich als Übergangslösung meine alte Sapphire 7950 OC einbauen.

Dann warte ich auf Nvidia mit der 780 Ti, die aber nur eine abgespeckte 780 sein wird, 
denn mehr Leitung darf sie nicht haben sonst wäre es eine Titan und sich selber Konkurrenz machen wird Nvidia nicht. 
Denke Nvidia will noch eine Karte im Markt positionieren die der normalen R9 290 ohne X parolli bieten kann/wir das dann die besagte 780 Ti.
Bis dahin pendeln sich die Preise ein, und es gibt AMD Grafikkarten im Customdesign um sie dann wirklich vergleichen zu können mit einer Geforce 780.
Referenzkarten kommen mir nicht ins Haus ! Ich bin Overclocker und brauche die extra Phasen eines Custom PCB´s für bessere Spannungsstabilität.
Bei mir kommen die Karten, es werden ja zwei sein unter Wasser, daher würde mich die Wärmeentwicklung einer AMD nicht stören.
Wobei muss man auch sagen, das die Wärmeentwicklung wie sie beim Referenzdesign der Fall ist, wird bei den Customdesigns nicht der Fall sein,
mal abwarten wann die Customdesigns kommen, wie die Grafikkarten dann wirklich sind.

Was mich persönlich angeht, habe ich seit der ersten Geforce 256 und der ersten Radeons alle Grafikkarten schon verbaut.
Ich baue seit ich 14 Jahre alt bin PC also mein halbes Leben ( bin 32 1/2  ) und bis heute werden es schon weit über 200 gewesen sein.
Daher habe ich sowohl AMD (ATI) und Nvidia schon zu genüge verbaut.

Es gibt Vor und Nachteile von AMD und Nvidia. 
Mein persönlich aktuell größter Nachteil von AMD für mich ist, daß sie kein offizielles Downsampling per Treiber unterstützen.
Ich zocke auf einem Full HD Monitor mit 120 Hz weil ich gerne Ego Shooter spiele. 
Mit Downsampling kann ich auf diesem Monitor bei einer 22xx x 1xxx Auflösung noch bei 130Hz zocken, 
aber nur wenn ich per Downsampling daran rumschrauben darf. Das fehlt wie gesagt offiziell bei AMD !

Genau das Downsampling ist der größte persönlich Vorteil von Nvidia bei mir, sie unterstützen es offiziell.
Da kann ich die komplette Grafikleistung in eine hohe Auflösung und Bildqualität stecken.

Es gibt aber noch andere Vor und Nachteile auf beiden Seiten.

AMD hat aktuell die besseren Treiber. Was diese Jahr mit Nvidia los war keine Ahnung es war eben nicht das gelbe vom Ei 
Nvidia hat aber auch Vorteile bei der Bildqualität denn Supersampling Antialasing braucht erstens weniger Leistung 
und sieht schon ein ganzes Stück schöner aus als bei AMD.
AMD Vorteil ist sie schmieren nicht bei höheren Auflösungen von der Leistung nicht so sehr ab wie Nvidia Karten es tun.
Da kommt der bessere Fond End von AMD zum tragen.

Was Physix und TrueAudio angeht ist mir beides total scheiß egal !
Denn Physix lasse ich auf der CPU berechne denn selbst wenn Physix auf eine Nvidia Grafikkarte berechnet wird,
brechen die FPS zu stark ein, darauf habe ich keine Lust.
TrueAudio brauche ich auch nicht, denn jede Soundkarte ab 100€ aufwärts ist klanglich besser, 
und ich habe eine ASUS Thunderbolt Soundkarte mit dem Soundchip der Asus Essenz One einer 300€ Soundkarte.
Dazu verwende ich ausschließlich Kopfhörer am PC 
und ich bin im Besitz der besten Stereokopfhörer / Headsets am Markt für Spieler dem MMX 300 von Beyerdynamic.
Daher brauch ich auch kein TrueAudio von AMD.

Dazu hat Nvidia mit den Fanprojekt Nivida Inspector ein besseres Zusatztool als das Fanprojekt von AMD mit Radeon Pro.

Um nochmal auf deine Anfangsfrage zurück zu kommen.

Aktuell scheint Nvidia das bessere Gesamtpacket für mich zu haben. 

1. Ich kann Downsampeln
2. Supersampling Antialasing nutze ich immer und wie schon erwähnt bessere Qualität weniger Leistungsverlust.

Meine favorisierte Nvidia Grafikkarte ist die EVGA 780 Classified die geht in der Regel bis 1300MHz+ Chip und 3600MHz+ Speicher.
Die zweimal unter Wasser fertig ! 

Abwarten was AMD dagegen bringt, hoffe für Sapphire das sie eine gute Grafikkarte bauen.

So erst einmal abwarten was die Preise so treiben, hoffe ein paar Gedanken und fragen konnte ich damit beantworten !


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Oktober 2013)

wow, so ausführlich ab ich die unterschiede zwischen amd und nvidia noch nicht vorgelegt bekommen 

zur 780ti: sollte die nicht eigendlich über der 780 platziert sein? die "ti" karten waren doch immer entweder eine aufgebohrte mit gleicher nummer oder eine "verschlechterte" version der nächsthöheren. 
aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen 

zur 290x: custom-designs sind von amd vorerst ja noch verboten. also wird wohl bis ende diesen/ anfang nächsten jahres dauern, zumindest meint das TTL.

der ganze trueaudio/physix-krams geht mir auch am a.. vorbei  wobei trueaudio doch bisher interessanter klingt, als physx.


----------



## huegelhuenchen (25. Oktober 2013)

Also das mit der 780 ti hab ich auch so gehört, sie soll die Lücke zwischen 780 und Titan schließen, ist also als direktes gegenprodukt der 290x gedacht.

Was hältst du eigentlich von der Titan Ultra die kommen soll? Die wird ja nochmal schneller, weil sie der Vollausbau ist.


----------



## xCiRE007x (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich dachte schon du nimm de 290X ^^ gute wähl ich werde bei der RMA meine normale HC gegen die classified aufstocken wenn es geht


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Oktober 2013)

@huegelhuenchen

Wenn es eine Titan Ultra geben sollte, wird sie mit Sicherheit nicht der Vollausbau, denn das sind die Quatrokarten und die lassen sich sehr teuer verkaufen.
Eine Titan Ultra kann nur eine etwas höhere getaktete Karte sein als Titan jetzt gerade. 
Und wenn Nvidia schlau ist werden sie für die Titan Ultra dann auch Custom Designs zulassen, wirst sehn das wird der nächste Schritt von Nvidia sein.

@xCiRE007x 

Besorg dir die Classified die kann man schön takten.


----------



## huegelhuenchen (25. Oktober 2013)

Mit Vollausbau meinte ich, dass die jetzige Titan nur 2688 statt 2880 shadereinheiten benutzt und auch nur 224 statt 240 textureneinheiten.


----------



## xCiRE007x (25. Oktober 2013)

Also ich meinte die classified Hydrocopper natürlich  muss ich heute mal bei EVGA anfragen


----------



## hanssx2 (26. Oktober 2013)

vielen Dank fuer die ausfuehrliche Antwort, echt super wenn man so eine bekommt und man mitbekommt, dass jemand nicht nur ahnung von der Thematik hat sondern auch nicht ein ganz klarer Nvidia oder Amd fan ist sondern einfach pur nach Leistung bewertet.

Ich bin zwar im Besitz zweier Evga gtx 670, die sollte mal das MB von ASUS aus der RMA kommen auch wieder laufen koennen, aber werde ebenfalls den markt mal beobachten und schauen ob man nicht nochmal upgradeb kann.

wie geht's weiter in deinem Projekt?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Oktober 2013)

Hi hanssx2,

Wie schon geschrieben wir mein Airbrush noch diesem Monat von Udo fertig gemacht.
Nächsten Monat kommt die CPU rein und als Übergangslösung meine alte Grafikkarte.
Habe vor noch paar Änderungen an der Wasserkühlung vornehmen die mir noch nicht 100% so gefallen.
Wasser nochmal tauschen damit auch der letzte Dreck raus ist.
Habe noch paar LED bestellt zur Beleuchtungsoptimierung die werde ich noch löten und sleeven dann einbauen.
Meine Frontpanel Lüfterabdeckung werde ich nochmal nachlackieren gefällt mir noch nicht 100%.
Viele Kleinigkeiten die alle noch gemacht werden wollen 

Aber aktuell bin ich an meinem Notebook Projekt dran.
Heute kommt ein großes Update den ich habe ihn gestern demoniert und heute kommt laut Sendungsverfolgung meine CPU.
Am Montag oder Dienstag der andere bestellte Rest von Mindfactory.

Habe viel Arbeit vor mir, aber ich mache keine Stress, 
denn dann macht man Fehler und das Ergebnis ist nicht so wie es sein könnte nämlich 100%tig.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe auch mal ne Frage: was machst du jetzt eigentlich mit den Grakas, welche wird's denn bei dir und warum? Bin mir nich sicher, ob ich diesmal zu Amd greife oder bei Nvidia bleibe...


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Oktober 2013)

Ließ mal ein paar posts vorher  da ist sehr ausführlich was zum Thema grata zu lesen


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Oktober 2013)

Ups  

Danke für den Tipp Feuertoifel, hatte hier schon ein paar Tage nicht mehr mitgelesen wie es aussieht ^^


----------



## Erik Cartman (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich meld mich auch mal wieder
Gleich mal vorweg, ich bin sehr gespannt aufs Airbrush und wenns so toll aussieht wie in der Theorie, Hut ab
Zur Graka sag ich mal nüx, bin atm AMD Fanboy was das angeht.
Tröste dich mit der Wakü, ich hab auch das Problem mitm Dreck da drin


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Oktober 2013)

Jo der Dreck  habe die Radis vier mal ausgespühlt und immer noch was drin... mit Spüliwasser mit Acetonwasser etc. 
Die in der Radiatorproduktion sollten aber mal drüber nach denke wirklich mal sauber auszuspühlen.


----------



## xCiRE007x (26. Oktober 2013)

Kannst ja mit'm Hochdruckreiniger probieren 

Laut EVGA könnte es in 2-3 Wochen was werden mit dem wechsel zur Classified *.* 

@Mehlstaub: TS heute noch oder hast du keine zeit mehr ?


----------



## worco (26. Oktober 2013)

klasse sache mit dem airbrush, ich verfolg das thema auch gespannt


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Oktober 2013)

Danke worco 



huegelhuenchen schrieb:


> Mit Vollausbau meinte ich, dass die jetzige Titan nur 2688 statt 2880 shadereinheiten benutzt und auch nur 224 statt 240 textureneinheiten.



Das mir schon bewusst, nur dieser von dir angesprochene "Vollausbau" wird es so nicht geben wie ich in Post 439 schon beschrieben habe.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Oktober 2013)

WTF Doppelpost


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Oktober 2013)

den gk110 vollausbau gibt es schon, aber halt nicht als GTX karte. ist ne tesla oder ne quadro. meine ich irgendwo schonmal gelesen zu haben


----------



## huegelhuenchen (26. Oktober 2013)

Ok, man lernt nie aus


----------



## jamie (26. Oktober 2013)

Hänge schon seit Beginn an dran, melde mich aber jetzt erstmals zu Wort: definitiv ein Projekt der Superlative! Du achtest auch auf Details.  Wirklich geil aber bestimmt sau teuer, oder? Ich glaube du hast fast so viel für Kabel und Lüfter ausgegeben wie ich für meinen ganzen Rechner.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Oktober 2013)

Hi Jamie,

klar "günstig" ist etwas anders, aber ich will mir wie ich in einen meiner ersten Post`s geschieben habe damit eine Traum erfüllen.


----------



## xCiRE007x (27. Oktober 2013)

Wie steht's eigentlich um deinen CPU ? Ist der schon da ?

Die vollausgebaute Titan ist die Quadro K6000 mit 12 GB GDDR5

Guckt ihr http://geizhals.de/988359


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Oktober 2013)

wahrlich ein schnäppchen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. Oktober 2013)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Wie steht's eigentlich um deinen CPU ? Ist der schon da ?



Post 443


----------



## xCiRE007x (27. Oktober 2013)

Gekonnt überlesen 


Edit: im Quad SLI dürfte die ordentlich Punkte machen bei den benchmarks ;D


----------



## jamie (27. Oktober 2013)

Für Spiele aber leider nicht soo geeignet. Aber so ein Teil mit ordentlich Takt wäre schon nett.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. Oktober 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Mal wieder etwas neues von diesem Projekt. 

Bin aktuell am "Dinge" ausbessern / verbessern die mich noch stören.
So habe ich daher heute die Wasserkühlung in Angriff genommen.
Wasser abgelassen und ein paar Schläuche geändert.
In diesem Zuge habe ich den EK Supremacy nochmal geöffnet und vom Schmutz befreit.
Das gleich habe ich mit dem Reservoir gemacht.
Der Schlauch vor der Pumpe hat jetzt einen anderen Radius was sich positiv auf den Wasserdurchfluß auswirken wird.
Der Schlauch zwischen EK Supremacy und dem MOSFET´s Kühler hatte einen leichten Knick,
daher habe ich den Schlauch gekocht wie man auch in den Bilder sehen kann.
Morgen werde ich noch einen Schlauch ändern der vom Radiator zum Southbridge Kühler.

Mal sehn wann die bestellten LED´s eintreffen, sie werde ich noch einbauen.
Ich habe mich dazu noch entschlossen einen Drehpoti für den Backplatelüfter einzubauen.
Somit kann ich ihn noch besser regeln als ihn nur mit aktuell 7 Volt zu befeuern.
Des weitern werde ich noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten an der Elektrik ändern,
welche das sind, werdet ihr im nächsten Update sehn.

Hier die Bilder von heute.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## -sori- (30. Oktober 2013)

Hey,
Zuerst mal muss ich sagen: sehr schöner Mod! Vorallem der Airbrush wird sicher  aussehen.
Was hältst du von der Idee, die Bilder in den Text einzubinden?


LG sori


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. Oktober 2013)

Hi Sori,

Danke dir !

Das mit den Bilder in Text einbinden habe ich schon mal gemacht.
Ist aber sehr umständlich, denn ich bin noch in anderen Foren und da kann ich das nicht einfach reinkopieren.
Wenn ich es so mache wie jetzt habe ich deutlich weniger Arbeit damit. 
Du musst eines wissen, das allein die Bilder mich mindestens 1h an Zeitaufwand kosten um sie auf zu bereiten etc. 
Dann noch Text etc. und noch mein Notebookprojekt mit Bildern und Text  
Das einfach zu viel wenn ich für jedes Forum ein anderes Design wählen würde. 
Auch wenn das ganze mir viel Spaß macht, irgenwann will ich schon fertig werden mit Foreneinträgen. 

Ich bitte daher um Verständnis !


----------



## jamie (30. Oktober 2013)

Passt schon. Lassen sich ja bequem aufrufen. Wie immer: schöne Bilder.


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. November 2013)

zum thema graka: anscheinend wird die neue GTX 780ti mit dem vollausbau bestückt sein. nvidia haut seine vorerst letzte trumpfkarte raus


----------



## Spitfire2190 (1. November 2013)

Wenn nvidia sieht was mit Mantel gehen wird werden sie eh erstmal geschockt sein das AMD doch auch einen Trumpf mehr hatte ^^


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. November 2013)

Jo schon mitbekommen.  Mal sehen wie teuer sie ist das ganze zweimal und Wasserkühler drauf.


----------



## xCiRE007x (1. November 2013)

Würde die gute zwischen 600-700€ setzen .. Liegt ja genau zwischen Titan und 780 vom Preis her  

Lg bleib dran .. Wir hören ja so oder so voneinander


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. November 2013)

die bisherigen infos meinen 699$ uvp von nvidia. da kann man also mit 600€mindestens rechnen.


----------



## hanssx2 (2. November 2013)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> die bisherigen infos meinen 699$ uvp von nvidia. da kann man also mit 600€mindestens rechnen.




meinst du so günstig?

würde auch eher von 700€ ausgehen also 1400 beide und dann schöne Heatkiller von watercool drauf dann ist man auch bei 1600-1700 hat aber dafür echt ein heissen Ofen eingekauft


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. November 2013)

Heatkiller sind Schrott EK Waterblocks kommen da drauf.


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. November 2013)

von der leistung geben die sich doch eh alle kaum was. also eine reine optik-frage. wobei verarbeitungsqualität natürlich auch eine rolle spielt. mir gefällt von ek das csq-design einfach nicht. aber inzwischen bieten die ja auch blocks ohne kringel an


----------



## hanssx2 (3. November 2013)

gibt es kein updaaaaate????

sollte nicht bis jetzt das airbrush fertig werden?


----------



## illousion (3. November 2013)

Geduld, junger Padawan


----------



## worco (3. November 2013)

haha ich sitz auch schon wie auf glühenden kohlen.


----------



## Dr.Leo (3. November 2013)

Meine Kohlen werden von Minute zu Minute heisser!
Zum Glück gibts heut nacht NBA - da bleic ich noch n Ründchen wach - und verpasse das Update (das wohl noch kommt?) nicht


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. November 2013)

Hi Mädels 

Mein Bild wird so eben gemahlt / gepainted / geairbrushed.
Udo hat mir eben per Facebook geschrieben das er gerade beginnt.
Er ist zwei Tage in Verzug, da der matte Klarlack denn ich mir als Schutzlack über dem Löwen wünsche bei der Lieferung hängen geblieben ist. 
( Normaler Klarlack wollte ich nicht, weil er bei schlechtem Lichteinfall die Umgebung darin spiegelt, 
glänzt und schimmert und so sieht man das Airbrush dann nicht mehr richtig. )
Am Dienstag darf ich die Seitenwand wieder abhohlen.
Mal sehn ob er mir ein Foto schon vorher geben wird.


----------



## -sori- (3. November 2013)

Dann freue ich (wir) mich schon auf den Dienstag und ein paar Bilder 


LG sori


----------



## illousion (4. November 2013)

Das wird bestimmt spitze aussehen 

Ich hingegen habs immernoch nicht geschafft mit dem Tagebuch anzufangen, kein Platz für die Kreissäge im Keller


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. November 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Ich muss diesmal wohl gar nichts weiter sagen. 
Werde jetzt im laufe des Abend immer wieder Progress Bilder von Udo bekommen.

Das letzte Bild ist das Final !
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## bippo3108 (4. November 2013)

Wunderschön könnte nicht schöner sein


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. November 2013)

Wow! sieht echt Super aus


----------



## -sori- (4. November 2013)

Kann ich nur wiederholen...
Was hat dich das eigtl. Gekostet?


LG sori


----------



## hanssx2 (4. November 2013)

echt der hammer, da werde ich wohl noch was aufbleiben, um das finale net zu verpassen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. November 2013)

So Udo hat soeben das Bild vollendet mit seiner Unterschrift.
Morgen um 17 Uhr werde ich die Seitenwand abhohlen können.
Freu mich schon sehr darauf es Live zu sehn. 

Morgen werde ich dann Bilder machen wie es am Gehäuse aussieht.


----------



## hanssx2 (5. November 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> So Udo hat soeben das Bild vollendet mit seiner Unterschrift.
> Morgen um 17 Uhr werde ich die Seitenwand abhohlen können.
> Freu mich schon sehr darauf es Live zu sehn.
> 
> Morgen werde ich dann Bilder machen wie es am Gehäuse aussieht.


 

die steuererklärung hat mich wach gehalten und dann sieht man sowas 

einfach genial bin echt gespannt wie es wirkt.


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (5. November 2013)

ich hab gerade den ganzen Tisch bei mir vollgesabbert  sieht so hammer aus!
Dieser Herr Udo hat da echt was feines gezaubert, freue mich auch schon auf die Bilder wenns dann am Gehäuse ist!


----------



## xCiRE007x (5. November 2013)

Mir persönlich hätte es wegen dem Kontrast in dem Weißen schon fast "gereicht" . Liegt aber an meinem Geschmack habe nämlich was für weiße Wildtiere irgendwie  

Aber Hammer gemacht echt klasse  schaut echt grimmig aus .. Nicht, dass deine Familie Angst hat


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. November 2013)

geil! einfach nur geil geworden! 
in s/w hätte das auch was für sich. finde das auf dem dritten bild schon genug "farbe"


----------



## huegelhuenchen (5. November 2013)

Kann mich den anderen nur anschließen, ist echt top


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. November 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Habe heute die Seitenwand von Udo abgehohlt, Original sieht es noch viel besser aus alles es auf den Bildern zu sehn ist.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.

Seht selbst wie es aussieht am Gehäuse.

Im ersten Bild ist Udo selber zu sehn !
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## xCiRE007x (5. November 2013)

Hammer was anderes fällt mir dazu nicht mehr ein  !

Warum hast du das Extreme IV genommen ? Da gibt's doch ne aufgefrischte Black Edition, wo u.a. USB 3.0 drauf ist


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. November 2013)

Das ASUS Rampage IV Extreme hat USB 3.0 

Ich wollte Schwarz Rot genau das hat das Mainboard.


----------



## Dr.Leo (6. November 2013)

Sieht grandios aus!


----------



## keinnick (6. November 2013)

@Airbrush: Der Mann hat´s drauf!


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. November 2013)

allerdings! sollte man bei mehrfachem vize- und weltmeister aber auch erwarten  

das ist soo geil geworden   ich glaube, ich muss auch mal einen termin machen


----------



## Callisto (6. November 2013)

Halli Hallo,

bin auch am grübeln von Cosmos S auf 900D zu wechseln und im Kopf schon einige ideen durchgegangen wegen der optik.
Da bin ich gerade auf dein Projekt gestoßen,sehr sehr nice. Ich finde auch ideen wieder die ich mir ausgedacht habe.

Nur mal so eine idee da du ja die Freunde hast die ich nicht habe. Wäre es nicht schöner die Klappen unten, das Gitter raus zu Dremeln und von deinen Wasserstrahlfreunden eine Platte machen zu lassen bzw. die Originale geschlossene Platte zu nehmen und mit den Lüftungsschlitzen zu versehen. Dadurch daß dann die gemachte Platte auf die Klappe geschraubt wird, wäre die "vertiefung" nicht mehr vorhanden und das ganze würde dann fast Plan aussehen so wie mit dem geschlossenen Teil.

Ich hoffe du stealthed das BD-Laufwerk.

Es ist ein sehr schönes Projekt weiter so.


Gruß
Calli


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. November 2013)

Hi Callisto,

Danke dir erstmal für dein Lob !

Diese "Vertiefung" die du ansprichst ist minimal unter einem halben cm, es lohnt sich nicht eine extra Platte mit Lüfterschlitzen zu versehn.
Bedenke ebenfalls das hinter der klappe ein Magnetischer Staubfilter angebracht ist der dann von der Größe nicht mehr passt.
Das zu musst du wissen das diese Klappe mit zwei Scharnieren gehalten wird und oben mit zwei Magneten zugehalten wird.
Wenn eine Platte neu gemacht wird darf sie nicht schwer sein sonst bleibt sie nicht geschlossen durch die Magnete.
Was aber möglich ist, die vorhandene Platte vor dem Gitter ist herausnehmbar, 
man kann in diese mit dem Wasserschneider dann mit Lüfterschlitzen versehn / einfräsen.
Das die einzige Möglichkeit, so würde es nicht mehr so aussehn als wäre da eine "Vertiefung".

Wobei mir persönlich gefällt es so besser als wenn es ganz Plan aussehn würde.
Das hat Corsair sehr gut hinbekommen.

Und Logo das BD wird gestealthed.


----------



## Callisto (6. November 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Hi Callisto,
> Was aber möglich ist, die vorhandene Platte vor dem Gitter ist herausnehmbar,
> man kann in diese mit dem Wasserschneider dann mit Lüfterschlitzen versehn / einfräsen.
> Das hat Corsair sehr gut hinbekommen.



So meinte ich das auch 
Ist natürlich geschmackssache.

Corsair hat das wohl alles recht gut hinbekommen, nur das mit den Lüftern unten in der Klappe, das die nicht mittig sitzen ist echt Fail von Corsair.
Aber das hast du ja prima gelöst.

Gruß
Calli


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. November 2013)

> Corsair hat das wohl alles recht gut hinbekommen, nur das mit den Lüftern unten in der Klappe das die nicht mittig sitzen ist echt fail von Corsair.
> Aber das hast du ja prima gelöst.



Ja ich habe wohl eines der ganz wenigen 900D mit mittigen Lüftern, alles andere sieht total daneben aus wenn man es standardmäßig lassen würde.
Da hat Corsiar einfach gepennt.

Wichtig ist auch die wenigsten machen die Sticker von den von mir verwendeten Corsair Lüftern das sieht ebenfalls schrecklich aus.
Die Sticker sind nicht mittig, der Lüfter vibriert dadurch mehr und ist lauter, und was auch noch dazu kommt, 
optisch sieht es aus als würde er dann "eiern" geht so mal garnicht.


----------



## xCiRE007x (6. November 2013)

Ich muss sagen, dass bei meinen 4 Bisherigen Packs die Sticker relativ gerade drauf sind.. Das mit den Mittagen Lüftern sieht auch besser aus ..

Btw: Hab jetzt Zeit


Lg


----------



## hanssx2 (6. November 2013)

hammer projekt 

mein rechner zieht am wochenende auch in ein 900d ein und wird am montag hoffentlich zum leben erweckt


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. November 2013)

Da will ich dann mal Fotos sehn wenn du alles fertig eingebaut hast.


----------



## jamie (6. November 2013)

Der Löwe sieht Hammer aus!
Hat Uwe auch 'ne Homepage?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. November 2013)

Nicht Uwe  Udo, ja hat er hier ist der Link.

Bodypainting Airbrush Illustration Wandmalerei::Udo M. Schurr - fineART

Unter Galerie > Objektbemalung ist auch mein Gehäuseseitenteil zu sehn.


----------



## jamie (6. November 2013)

Mein Fehler. 
Danke.


----------



## illousion (6. November 2013)

Sieht echt perfekt aus 
Auf den Bildern von Udo sahs mir irgendwie aus, als wäer der Löwe alt, aber ich denke das liegt an dem Licht 

Der Rechner ist jetzt offiziell höhere Kunst :3

edit: wenn er es nicht schon vorher war ^.^


----------



## hanssx2 (6. November 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Da will ich dann mal Fotos sehn wenn du alles fertig eingebaut hast.


 
werde ich, werde ich, war gerade eben im Laden und hab mir eine Canon 70 D mit einem hammer makro objektiv geholt 

werde ein tb eröffnen aber lange nicht so vom umpfang her wie in deinem  eher in bericht vom zusammenbau, da ich mein monsterchen zum baldigen zocken haben will, wird es auch eine hauruck aktion und deswegen eher uninterresant zum lesen 

aber was macht denn deine Hardware ist da mal was angekommen ? oder belächelt dich der hardwaregott weiterhin ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. November 2013)

> aber was macht denn deine Hardware ist da mal was angekommen ? oder belächelt dich der hardwaregott weiterhin ?



Aktuell ja, aber ich mach mir kein Stress, morgen kommen die Geforce 780Ti aus den Markt mal sehn wie die abschneidet und was sie kostet.
Mal sehn wie die Preise in zwei Wochen so sind. 
Wie gesagt ich geh es gemütlich an, das Projekt läuft schon seit Juli, ob es jetzt in ein paar Tagen fertig ist oder in paar Wochen ist nicht wichtig.
Es soll perfekt werden das ist das wichtigste.

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Wenn man vom Hardwareteufel spricht, habe vor ca. 1h eine Email von Roman ( der8auer ) bekommen.
Er hat jetzt aus 14 CPU´s meinen Intel Core I7 4930K selektiert.

Danke an dich Roman !

*Ergebnis :*

4700 MHz bei 1,336 Volt Prime 95 Last, im Bios sind 1,325 Volt eingestellt.
Max Core Temp = 61°C on Air.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## hanssx2 (7. November 2013)

cool dann hast du ja das hertz des monstrums zusammen  

heute soll die TI rauskommen ? in der jetzitgen pcgh steht nix darüber nur die Ankündigung  und ansonsten konnte ich auch noch kein releasetermin finden im netz


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. November 2013)

Solltest vllt mal die Main lesen Hans, die Ti wurde heute vorgestellt 

@Melstaub Und was sagst du zur Ti? Wird sie deine "neue" ?


----------



## xCiRE007x (7. November 2013)

Guck doch einfach bei pcgh.de oder bei evga.com vorbei.. oder anderen Herstellern

edit: Quak war schneller 


mal schauen, ob ich mit EVGA so weit handeln kann, dass die meine 780 HC gegen ne 780Ti HC eintauschen lassen wenn ich die Differenz zahle


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. November 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



> @Mehlstaub Und was sagst du zur Ti? Wird sie deine "neue" ?


Ähm "neue" ist Einzahl, es stimmt wohl eher "neuen" es werden auf jedenfall zwei Grafikkarten. 

Ich warte erste mal Benchmarks zur Geforce GTX 780Ti ab dann mal sehn wie sich der Preis entwickelt.

*Update :*

So war heute auch wieder fleißig und habe heute kurz Roman ( der8auer ) besucht.
Habe meinen selektierten Intel Core I7 4930K abgehohlt.

Danke nochmal an dich Roman !

Hier zwei Bilder dazu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## xCiRE007x (7. November 2013)

Hehe 3,4 Ghz werden wohl schnell nicht mehr stimmen 

Lg


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. November 2013)

ist der auch geköpft? oder "einfach nur" selektiert? bei wakü ist köpfen ja eh nicht so wichtig. wobei bis zu 20° unterschied es durchaus wert sein dürften.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (7. November 2013)

Also bei solch einem PC gehört CPU köpfen einfach dazu 

Bin zwar jetzt erst dazugestoßen, hatte es mir aber auch schonmal im Juli angesehen, aber dann habe ich es irgendwie vergessen^^
Ein Abo idt drin. Meinst du ein 480er reicht für 2 290X? Lieber noch einen 240er in die Front, oder war das Plan? (habe mir nur die erste Seite durchgelesen, alle 18 Seiten nicht)

Die 780ti soll rund 5,3TFlops haben, die 290X 5,6TFlops. Aber man weiß ja, dass die Treiber auch eine Rolle spielen. Zudem Nvidias ja meist besser zu kühlen sind und SLI (mir persönlich) mehr zusagt. Aber die kostet halt knapp 200€ mehr 

@Sire: ne 5 hätte da wohl eher seinen Platz finden müssen


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. November 2013)

Nur als Anmerkung, der i7 ist doch verlötet oder? O_O


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. November 2013)

stimmt, da war ja was, die 2011er sind ja verlötet  da sollte man die pfoten vom köpfen lassen


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (7. November 2013)

Ab Sandy wurden die Dinger bei Intel glaube nurnoch verklebt, aber bei Sandy war die Paste noch gut, bei Ivy war es noch befriedigend, aber bei Haswell war die Paste echt ein Griff ins Klo O.o

€: was? Die 2011er sind noch verlötet?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. November 2013)

Ja alle Intel Core I7 4xxx wie auch die Vorgänger Core I7 3xxx sind verlötet. 
Alle Sandys Bridge sind verlötet ab Ivy Bridge ohne (E) ist Wärmeleitpaste dazwischen.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (7. November 2013)

E: achso, das kann sein, dass Sandy noch verlötet war.
Könnte man nicht egtl den HS selber an das DIE löten?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. November 2013)

Selbst wird sehr schwer, denke wohl eher nicht.
Dazu braucht man spezielles Lötzinn.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (7. November 2013)

Alles ist machbar 
Kannst du das nächste mal Der8auer fragen, ob er es mal testen und filmen kann?


----------



## -sori- (7. November 2013)

Was schafft denn dein 4930k, Mehlstaub?


LG sori


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. November 2013)

Post#510


----------



## -sori- (7. November 2013)

Oh, Mist, da hab ich wohl was überlesen...


LG sori


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. November 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Bin gerade am zusammenbau der letzten Komponenten.
Wasser wieder rein, CPU rein, Grafikkarte, Soundkarte/Netzwerkkarte alles verkabeln.
Morgen werde ich dann den ersten Testlauf machen und hoffen das alles sofort funktioniert.
Es steht noch sehr sehr viel Arbeit für mich an, weiters werde ich natürlich weiterhin hier posten.
Ich kann nur soviel sagen jetzt fängt das Projekt erst richtig an, lasst euch überraschen was ich damit meine . 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## xCiRE007x (7. November 2013)

Hust meinst du zufällig benchen und overclocken ? 


Schicke Netzwerk/Sound Lösung macht was her


----------



## hanssx2 (7. November 2013)

hust hust, bestimmt meint er das nicht 

bin  mal echt gespannt was du für eine GPu nimmst, Dezember sollen ja schon die neuen gtx 780 ti nicht nur im referenz design erhätlich sein. Da bei dir es ja nicht unbedingt auf das Geld ankommt, ist bestimmt ein Sli aus 780Ti drinne. Oder vll sogar ein QuadSLI  ( so nach dem motto,wenn ich schon so eine CPU habe die rockt. Dann darf der Rest natürlich nicht fehlen )

bin schon echt gespannt und freue mich für dich


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (8. November 2013)

Mich würde es auch brennend interessieren welche Grafikkarten schlussendlich in dieses Schmuckstück kommen  
Natürlich alles mit der Zeit  
Ansonsten wie immer: Respekt Mehlstaub!


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (8. November 2013)

3way SLI reicht aus, 3x 8Lanes macht das Mobo doch glaube.


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (8. November 2013)

Ich finde ein normales Dual-SLI/ Crossfire reicht normalerweise aus. Und wenn sich der gute Mehlstaub wirklich 2 780ti (oder vielleicht sogar 2 Titans wenn ihm die 780ti nicht passt, wer weiss  ) holt, reicht das völlig!
Müsste man schon ein Screen-Eldorado zuhause haben um die 2 zu ermüden.

Aber jeder denkt da anders. Meiner Meinung nach sind Tri- oder sogar Quad-SLI überflüssig.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (8. November 2013)

Die gtx 780ti ist knapp 0,2TFlops langsamer als die 290X, jedoch machen die Tteiber da meist was her. Die Titan ist 0,9TFlops langsamer als die 780ti. Deswegen wenn dann die 780ti 
Sli reicht gradeso aus


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. November 2013)

meiner meinung nach ist sli und crossfire komplett überflüssig, solange man nicht gerade 3 monitore mit höherer auflösung als fullHD hat. vor allem, wo die jetzigen high-end karten so übertrieben leistungsstark sind und definitiv genug vram haben. 

aber nice-to-have ist so ein dual-gpu system schon. mehr wird rein optisch schon zuviel, finde ich


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (8. November 2013)

Optisch würde ich gerne mal dieses Corsair-Werbungs-System bauen. Da sind 3 AMD Referenzkarten (sehen da drin geil aus) in einem 750D.

Aber ich finde die CPU-Kühler-Optik macht auch was her 

Aber zum Thema Kühler: kannst du nicht mal nen hübschen Kühler alá Silver Arrow auf den EK Kühlblock draufbasteln? Sähe sicher mal Interesdant aus.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. November 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Das habe ich anders geplant als ich sagte "Ab jetzt geht das Projekt erst richtig los".

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...de-usb-erkennung-asus-rampage-iv-extreme.html

Das Problem muß ich erst aus dem Weg schaffen.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## keinnick (9. November 2013)

So ein Mist   (@MB)


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (9. November 2013)

Aber umso mehr freust du dich, wenn der Fehler weg ist


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. November 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Mal sehn was ich jetzt mit dem Mainboard machen muss wie die RMA abläuft etc.

@DeluxeBaerchen 
Da hast wohl Recht, aktuell bin ich leicht geknickt aber wird schon...

*Update :*

Es geht trotz dem blöden Mainboard Fehler weiter, lasse mich davon nicht unterkriegen !

Habe noch zwei USB Sticks, zwei Temperatursensoren Type-K, einen Drehpoti, eine Molex Stecker und sechs weiße LED´s besorgt.
Was ich damit vor habe seht ihr in den kommenden Tagen. 

Aktuell kommt erschwerend hinzu das ich mir eine Grippe eingefangen habe, 
erste auskurieren und wenn ich ab und zu Lust habe und mich besser fühle,
dann mache ich schritt für schritt weiter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Niebher (9. November 2013)

Ruh dich erstmal aus 
jetzt geht ja wieder überall die Grippe um


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. November 2013)

Ja, das werde ich machen !


----------



## rossi1002 (9. November 2013)

Gute Besserung dir und dem mobo


----------



## the.hai (15. November 2013)

hi,

mal ne kleine frage, wie zufrieden bist du mit den hotswap einschüben den 900Ds?

ich wechsel grad vom 800D aufs 900d und bin ja schon recht entäuscht wie billig sie geworden sind. die alten waren stabil aus metall und die scharniere fallen nicht auseinander^^ ansonsten macht das 900d ja nen super eindruck.

mal sehn, ich mach ja nicht soviel "aufwand" wie du und sollte heute endlich fertig werden^^


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. November 2013)

Hi the hai,

ganz ehrlich, kann ich dir nichts dazu sagen da ich sie nicht verwende. Allgemein die Festplattenhalter sind schon sehr unstabil.
Nutze aber auch sie nicht.  Aber ich weiß was du meinst ist ein kleines Manko am 900D das ist soweit schon richtig.
Hast du einen Buildlog ? Mach mal Fotos, würde mich intessieren wie es bei dir dann nach dem Einbau aussieht.


----------



## the.hai (15. November 2013)

Neee, buildlog gibs nich, war auch sehr spontan, für 200€ musste ich mir den "traum" einfach erfüllen.

fast alle kabel fehlen nur noch und alle lüfter wurden gegen tb vegas duo getauscht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. November 2013)

Tipp ! Dreh dein Netzteil um, damit nicht die warme Luft vom Radiator direkt ins Netzteil bläst, macht das Netzteil nur unnötig lauter.
Machen viele falsch beim 900D.


----------



## the.hai (15. November 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Tipp ! Dreh dein Netzteil um, damit nicht die warme Luft vom Radiator direkt ins Netzteil bläst, macht das Netzteil nur unnötig lauter.
> Machen viele falsch beim 900D.


 

hab ich extra so gemacht^^

damit man von oben den "dicken" p10 1000w schriftzug sieht. das ding ist eh so leise, da werde ich keine probs kriegen. mein radi ist ja mit "nur" der cpu auch total gelangweilt.


----------



## Dr.Leo (15. November 2013)

Bin wohl ein wenig zu spät!
Aber gute Besserung wünsch ich Dir!

Mit Spannung wird erwartet der weitere Fortschritt!


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. November 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Tipp ! Dreh dein Netzteil um, damit nicht die warme Luft vom Radiator direkt ins Netzteil bläst, macht das Netzteil nur unnötig lauter.
> Machen viele falsch beim 900D.


 
generell würde ich dir zustimmen, aber bei dem 420er radi ist ja eh nur der halbe lüfter über dem netzteil, das dürfte sich da weniger auswirken.


----------



## the.hai (15. November 2013)

Mehlstaub, von wem haste die frontblende cutten lassen und was hats gekostet?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. November 2013)

Gefällt sie dir ? Im Post#205 ist denke ich alles beschrieben, alle Metallteil inklusive eloxieren 340€ wohl gemerkt das ein Freundschaftspreis das kann leicht mehr als doppelt so teuer werden.


----------



## the.hai (15. November 2013)

Na hätte mich interessiert, ob man meine blende auch machen könnte. Aber das klingt teuer oder was wäre nur das gitter in der blende "wert"?

Naja muss ich mal meine maschbauer fragen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. November 2013)

Ok, um es dir konkret zu sagen, es ist auch für dich möglich diese Frontblende machen zu lassen.
Die Einstellungen der Frontblende sind abgespeichert auf dem Server von Frank meinem Freund dem die Firma gehört.
Die Wasserstahlmaschine braucht dafür ca. 2h zum ausschneiden. 
Bedenke das du dann die Frontblende nachlackieren musst da man das Aluminium dann glänzen sieht.
Und zum entgraten muss auch die Front komplett geschliffen werden.
Du müsstest die Frontblende dort hinschicken, sie machen das dann und sie schicken dann wieder zurück.
Wenn du willst kümmer ich mich um alles weitere.


----------



## the.hai (16. November 2013)

Der kleine faktor geld wäre interessant 

Ich werd das gitter innen da schwarz lackieren und sie mit cabonfolie bekleben.

Also schneiden und entgraten? Ich frag aber auch erstmal meinen onkel, der macht sowas auch.

Kannst du mir evtl die datei zukommen lassen?

Ohne ein gitter vorne hat man ja optisch von den led lüftern nischt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. November 2013)

Wenn die Wasserstrahlmaschine schneidet entsteht ein scharfer Grad, 
der kann nur durch komplett abschleifen der Vorderseite entgratet werden.
Die Frontplatte hat dann alle Löcher und ist dann Aluminuimfarben daher dann schwarz lackieren.

Diese Datei ist Eigentum von Frank, ich denke nicht das er die ohne Kohle herausgeben wird.

Ich würde mal schätzen das die Frontplatte, schneiden, schleifen und eloxieren ca 70-80€ kosten wird.

Ich werde wenn ich wieder gesund bin auch noch zusätzlich LED´s in der Front platzieren, und an paar anderen Orten, 
mehr wird noch nicht verraten.


----------



## the.hai (16. November 2013)

Fragen kostet nichts 

ich nehm das erstmal so in betrieb, habs ja noch nichtmal "laufen" gesehn, da ich allergisch gegen diese kabelfummelei bin und das heute wieder nach ner stunde ausgesetzt hab^^

muss halt preislich im rahmen bleiben, so schnell wie ich immer hardware wechsel^^


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. November 2013)

Na dann kannst ja bald deine Signatur ändern auf 900D


----------



## xCiRE007x (16. November 2013)

Höhö hat er sich's geholt ^^ war's dir nicht irgendwie zu teuer hai ?  

Glückwunsch zum Case 

@ Mehlstaub freu mich aufs nächste Update


----------



## the.hai (16. November 2013)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Höhö hat er sich's geholt ^^ war's dir nicht irgendwie zu teuer hai ?
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Case



200 statt 300, noch fragen? 

mal kurzer einblick. die deckellüfter sind noch nicht dranne (mir fehlen noch luffi verteiler^^) und somit fehlt noch nen bischen rotes blingbling




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. November 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder. 

Ich bin so weit wieder Gesund, und habe mein neues Mainboard heute bekommen und gleich eingebaut.
So kann man den Nachmittag auch verbringen 4h Arbeit bis alles wieder so ist wie vorher.
Der Rechner lebt, bin gerade am Windows installieren, morgen geht es dann weiter mit der Hardware.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (21. November 2013)

Ich glaube ich spreche nicht nur für mich wenn ich sage: Ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## xCiRE007x (21. November 2013)

Dann ist ja gut wenn ich dich noch weitermachen lassen habe  freue mich schon auf die Bilder


----------



## Offset (21. November 2013)

Hallo Mehlstaub,

ich verfolge dein Projekt schon von Anfang an mit und kann den anderen nur zustimmen. Sieht einfach genial aus! Vor allem das Airbrush, ich habe sowas noch nie auf einem Casemod dieser Art gesehen. Bin zwar erst 14, hoffe aber das ich auch mal einen nur annähernd so geilen PC haben (bauen) werde.
Mich würde mal interessieren was du davon hältst.DIY Case Mod: Corsair 900D / 350D Front Air Intake Grill - YouTube
Denkst du das verschandelt die Optik des 900d? Deine Version sieht auf jeden fall besser aus.

MFG


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. November 2013)

Hi Offset,

Danke dir erstmal für dein Lob ! 

Ich kenne das Video, Aufgrund dessen habe ich mir überlegt auch eine solche Frontmod zu machen, nur besser. 
Mir hat das nicht so gefallen da nur ein Blech reinzubauen und zu verkleben, das wackelt dann zu sehr und ist nicht so stabil. 
Mit einem Wasserstrahler ging das deutlich besser, daher bin ich mit meiner Lösung auch sehr zufrieden, 
und sie ist deutlich stabiler da nur das Alublech mit Löchern versehen wurde.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. November 2013)

es sieht bei dir auch besser aus, da du das design vom case dabei beibehalten konntest. die löcher sehen ja ziemlich genauso aus, wie die anderen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. November 2013)

Genau das war der Sinn denn ich damit hatte, wenn einer es nicht weiß das es so nicht Standard ist, würde es nicht auffallen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. November 2013)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Ich melde mich mal wieder, aktuell bin ich mit Overclocking der CPU und des Arbeitsspeichers beschäftigt.
Es gibt aber noch viele anderes zu tun, Brenner Steathen, LED´s einbauen, besser verkabeln und noch vieles mehr.... 

Bin froh das er jetzt nach dem Mainboard tausch sauber funktioniert.
Mal sehn welche Grafikkarten ich noch mir zulegen werde.

Hier sind für euch neue Bilder.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## xCiRE007x (26. November 2013)

Schick schick  genau das, was ich sehen wollte 


Ich denke/hoffe, dass es ne EVGA GeForce GTX 780Ti Classified wird  zwei im Verbund huiii geht's ab


----------



## Azzteredon (26. November 2013)

Ich bin ja für 2 Sapphire R9 290X Toxic 


(Die es hoffentlich geben wird )


----------



## Offset (26. November 2013)

Ich dachte grade was ist das den für ein 3,5 zoll Gerät...aber das ist das Laufwerk O_o. Mir werden langsam erst die Ausmaße des 900D bewusst. Zur Graka: Wenn du Downsampling benutzen willst wirst kaum an Nvidia vorbeikommen, auch wenn ich sonst eher für Amd bin.


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (26. November 2013)

Mehlstaub hat sich sowieso schon für Nvidia entschieden (auch wenn im Startpost gerade noch 2x 290x eingetragen sind, hab ich gerade gemerkt  ).
Er hat dabei ziemlich verständliche Gründe genannt, die seine Entscheidung rechtfertigen. Wer halt auf Downsampling steht, kommt wirklich nicht an Nvidia vorbei. 
Hingegen würde man auf höheren Auflösungen spielen, wäre da natürlich wieder AMD von Vorteil, genauso, wenn man mit mehreren Bildschirmen spielen will. 
Ich bin zwar nicht so der Nvidia-Fan, aber ich hoffe das er 2x 780ti verbaut  würde echt klasse zum System passen.
Wobei das rot von AMD natürlich farblich mehr passen würde. 

Ich freu mich trotzdem auf die Grakas und aufs fertige System. 
Bis anhin kann man die präzise und null-kompromisse Arbeit vom Mehlstaub echt loben!


----------



## xCiRE007x (26. November 2013)

Das rot kommt so oder so weg, weil er EK Blocks drauf setzt


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (26. November 2013)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Das rot kommt so oder so weg, weil er EK Blocks drauf setzt


 
Stimmt schon, ich wollte mit dieser Aussage nur sticheln, weil ich ein kleiner AMD-Fanboy bin


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. November 2013)

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*



Hyp3ri0n schrieb:


> Mehlstaub hat sich sowieso schon für Nvidia entschieden (auch wenn im Startpost gerade noch 2x 290x eingetragen sind, hab ich gerade gemerkt  ).



Danke, habe es geändert 


Habe heute Nacht einen Langzeit Test mit Prime 95 Blend beendet. 
4,6 GHz CPU und 2400Mhz für den Arbeitsspeicher liefen 12h völlig stabil.
Cinebench 15 lieferte auch ein gutes Ergebnis.
Dennoch werde ich weiter machen, die CPU und vor allem der Arbeitsspeicher habe noch Tuning Potenzial,
wo ich weiter dran drehen/arbeiten werde.

Werde mit ziemlicher Sicherheit meine CPU auch noch schleifen, 
denn ich habe mit einer Rasierklinge nachgeschaut ob der Headspreader flach ist.
Als ich die Rasierklinge drüber gelegt und ich die CPU gegen das Licht gehalten habe, 
ist mir aufgefallen das der Headspreader in der Mitte nach innen geht also ein "Tal" sozusagen hat/macht. 
Das gleiche habe ich mit dem Supremacy gemacht, der aber absolut flach ist.
Das bedeutet das der Supremacy außen auf dem Rand zuzusagen "aufliegt" 
und in der Mitte zuviel WLP aufgetragen werden muss um eine gute Wärmeableitung zu gewährleisten.
Da der Core oder das Die der CPU in der Mitte ist ist es wohl logisch das ich da nachbessern muss. 

Und nein ein Ivy Bridge-E kann man nicht köpfen, da sie alle verlötet sind.

Bin aktuell noch an den Vorbereitungen für den Backplatemod Test mit vorher nachher Vergleich, inklusive allen Testergebnissen etc.
Es wird 3 Verschiedene Ergebnisse geben :

1. Standardaufbau ohne Backplatemod und ohne geschliffener CPU.
2. Aufbau mit Backplatemod ohne geschliffener CPU.
3. Aufbau mit Backplatemod und geschliffener CPU.
*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Callisto (28. November 2013)

Guten Morgen 

grade habe ich mich gefragt was dein Projekt macht und dann die Email das du gepostet hast^^.

Der Spreader ist doch nur in der mitte gelötet oder? Und am Rand "Silikonkleber". Wenn der CPU Kühler drauf drückt kann sich der Spreader ausgleichen.

Also der Heatspreader ist ja auch irgendwie da drauf gekommen, also gibt es mittel und wege den wieder runter zu bekommen, nur halt nicht mit der bekannten Rasierklingen-/Hammermethode.

Gruß
Calli


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. November 2013)

Hi Callisto

Das gleicht sich nicht aus glaub mir, selbst das Silikon ist zu hart und vor allem zu dünn als das sich das irgenwie "drücken" lässt.
Davon ab gesehen ist der Headspreader auch zu dick als das sich da irgendetwas bewegt Aufgrund von "Druck" 
Nur mit sehr viel Hitze (400 C°) und einem Bügeleisen bekommt man den Headspeader runter 
und dann stellt sich immer noch die Frage wie bekomme ich das Lötzinn vom Die, so das Die 100% sauber und flach ist.

Ich habe schon paar CPU geschliffen das Ergebnis war immer sehr ordentlich also >5 C° unter Vollast (Prime 95).
Bei diesem könnte es mehr werden, denn es ist selten das in der Mitte ein "Tal" ist,
meist ist es anders herum das in der Mitte mehr als außen ist.


----------



## hanssx2 (28. November 2013)

dann bin ich mal gespannt auf deine schleifkünste bei der CPU, habe es erst einmal gesehen in einem youtube video und es hat ewig gedauert und wenn ich es recht in erinnerung habe ist er bis 5000er körnung gegangen und hat einen ganzen tag dafür gebraucht


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. November 2013)

ich glaub beim nächsten mal system zerlegen, werd ich mal überprüfen, ob schleifen angebracht wäre. auch wenn ich mich nicht über meine temps beschweren kann und nur zum spaß übertakte, einfach um zu sehen, was geht


----------



## Erik Cartman (28. November 2013)

Mit der Flex dauerts ne Minute


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. November 2013)

bandschleifer sollte für den anfang reichen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. November 2013)

Hehe, ich habe schon paar CPU´s geschliffen das dauert von Körnung 400, 800, 1200, 2000, 3000, 5000.
Ich habe zuletzt für meinen Phenom II X4 960T ca. 6h gebraucht, inklusive Armschmerzen am nächsten Tag. 
Aber 6°C weniger unter Prime 95 Small FFT´s war es mir dann Wert.

Die CPU sieht dann aber aus wie ein Spiegel, werde dann euch die Bilder zeigen, denke werde einer der ersten sein die einen 4930K schleifen, 
bin selber schon gespannt.


----------



## hanssx2 (28. November 2013)

ich glaube, dass liegt aber auch dran dass nicht so viele so krasse CPus haben  

machst du es denn mit der Hand ?

kenn es eigentlich nur so, dass man das Schleifpapier auf dem tisch klebt und man dann gefühlte 100.000mal mit der CPU darüber rubbelt


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. November 2013)

Machst du *"es"* ohne Hand ? Du kleines Schweinchen... 

Ja ich mache es von Hand, habe dazu eine Glasscheibe auf die ich das Schleifpapier mit Klebeband aufklebe.
Aber bevor ich anfange zu schleifen muss die CPU präpariert werden.
Das *"kleine Loch"* des 4930K muss ich mit klein wenig Silikon ausfüllen, damit da kein Kupferstaub hinein kann.
Und die Rückseite wo die Kontakte sind muss ich mit Isolierband abkleben.
Darüber kommt dann die Kunststoffhülle in der die CPU ausgeliefert wurde als zusätzlichen Schutz.
Dann kann es losgehen mit schleifen.


----------



## hanssx2 (28. November 2013)

*"es"* ohne Hand (sicherlich, aber mit dem) *kleinem Loch*  neh das geht mir zu weit, soviel wollte ichdann doch nicht wissen 

gut also machst du es nach der alten methode, die hat schon immer funktioniert


----------



## -Shorty- (29. November 2013)

Hi, ich wollte mal nachfragen was denn aus dieser Geschichte mit dem Kühler auf der Backplate geworden is. Gibts dazu Ergebnisse? (Temps)

Der Thread ist so mega lang, sorry falls die Antwort auf meine Frage irgendwo geschrieben steht.

Und zum Schleifen: Ich würds auch immer wieder machen, bei verlöteten HS. 
Natürlich von Hand, mit nem Bandschleifer brauchts sicher etwas Übung. 

Heftiges Projekt.


----------



## the.hai (29. November 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> *---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *Update :*
> bin aktuell noch an den Vorbereitungen für den Backplatemod mit vorher nachher Vergleich, inklusive allen Testergebnissen etc.
> Es wird 3 Verschiedene Ergebnisse geben :
> ...


 
@shorty


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. November 2013)

Hi Shorty,

bin dazu die letzten zwei Wochen aufgrund einer Magen Darm Grippe nicht gekommen, werde ich aber nächste Woche angehen.
Dann gibt es einen Test wie the.hai schon gepostet hat mit 3 Ergebnissen.


----------



## Patrin (29. November 2013)

Sieht serh hübsch aus das ganze, aber willst du nicht nch eine Flipdown Blende vor das Laufwerk setzen? Bei so einem Projekt würde mich das stören, wenn es so aussieht, wie in Post 568.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. November 2013)

Hi Patrin,

in Post#3 habe ich eine "To do Liste" die ich immer wieder erweitere.
Ich werde selbstverständlich das CD-Laufwerk "verschwinden" lassen oder auch stealthen wie man so schön sagt. 
Habe dazu noch die Blende wo davor drin war, die werde ich zurechtbasteln und auf das CD-Laufwerk aufkleben.

Sieht so ohne auch wirklich nicht gut aus muss ich dir recht geben.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. November 2013)

selbst die flip-down sehen blöde aus, wenn man die sich nicht irgendwie selber zurechtbastelt. gerade bei dem 900D


----------



## Patrin (29. November 2013)

Also as war damit gemeint. Gelesen habe ich es zwar, aber ich dachte daran, das Laufwerk sollte leiser gemacht werden
Dass ein >200€Gehäuse keine Laufwerksblende haben könnte, darauf wäre ich nicht gekommen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. November 2013)

ja, das find ich auch ein wenig "fail" von corsair. zumindest eine dlip-down belnde für optische laufwerke hätten sie beilegen können.  bei einem case mit tür vorne verstehe ich das ja, wenn da keine bei ist.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. November 2013)

Ich finde dlip-down Blenden schrecklich, das soweit schon ok wie Corsair das gelöst hat.
Aber da die Blenden überbreite haben wird wenn man ein Laufwerk einbaut rechts und links ein Teil dann nicht mehr mit einer Blende bedeckt,
wie man auf den Bildern von mir sieht das ist wieder rum nicht soooo genial toll gelöst. Vor und Nachteile eben.


----------



## hanssx2 (30. November 2013)

ja oder man einfach eine Push-in Blende davor machen kann, waere auch mega praktisch, sowas werde ich mir wohl fuer mein 900er bauen, damit meine Laufwerke verschwinden, denn die sehen schon ziemlich haesslich aus, wenn man einfach so ein loch im Case hast


Edit:  Werde mir das hier abe rmal anschauen wie du dass loest


----------



## Callisto (30. November 2013)

Also das stealthen ist doch in maximal 10 Minuten erledigt. Man nehme die original Blende und klebt sie auf die Laufwerksschublade. An der Stelle wo der Knopf ist zum auf fahren wird an der Blende hinten auch etwas aufgeklebt, so dass wenn man vorne auf die Blende drückt der Knopf betätigt wird.

Selbst bei meinem Cosmos S war das Fix erledigt und da hatte die originale Abdeckung (Gitter) einen Radius.

Da finde ich andere Sachen viel mehr failed, wie z.B. die Lüfter untern in der Seite das die etwas verdeckt sind.

Aber mal ehrlich würde es ein perfektes Gehäuse geben das wäre ja mal sowas von langweilig, da hätte man ja garnichts mehr zu basteln. Nur noch einbauen und Fertig 

Ich freu mich schon auf das Basteln bei meinem 900D

Gruß
Calli


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. November 2013)

> Also das stealthen ist doch in maximal 10 Minuten erledigt. Man nehme die original Blende und klebt sie auf die Laufwerksschublade. An der Stelle wo der Knopf ist zum auf fahren wird an der Blende hinten auch etwas aufgeklebt, so dass wenn man vorne auf die Blende drückt der Knopf betätigt wird.



Exakt so hatte ich das auch geplant, werde ich auch so machen. 


PS: Das mit den Lüftern in der Seite habe ich gelöst das Problem, siehst ja hier im Buildlog wie ich das gemacht habe.


----------



## hanssx2 (1. Dezember 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Exakt so hatte ich das auch geplant, werde ich auch so machen.
> 
> 
> PS: Das mit den Lüftern in der Seite habe ich gelöst das Problem, siehst ja hier im Buildlog wie ich das gemacht habe.


 
mh manchmal ist man auch einfach nur zu verkorkst wenn man an ein problem geht.   super idee.

und mit den lueftern werde ich mir auch erstmal naechste woche anschauen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Dezember 2013)

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Bin immer noch am OC testen.

Ich bin hin und her gerissen aktuell. Mein Prozessor zickt ein klein wenig.

4,6GHz ist machbar, aber er braucht mir dazu bissel zu viel Spannung (1,416V Multimeter gemessen) und wird zu warm >80°C. 
Mal sehn wie es sich verhält nach montieren der Backplatemod und dem Schleifen sollte ich konstant unter 80°C bleiben, 
mein Ziel ist unter 75°C maximal für 24/7.
Vielleicht geht die Vcore geringfügig mit zurück denn je kälte desto weniger Vcore nötig, 
das wird wenn überhaupt nur 0,05 Volt sein mehr sicher nicht.
Dazu habe ich herausgefunden, das der Prozessor eine schrecklich schlechte IMC hat, 
mit anderen Worten ich komme nicht stabil über 2511 MHz Ramtakt egal was ich mache das schon sehr sehr schlecht für Ivy Bridge-E.

Daher verfolge ich vorerst eine andere Strategie mit dem Prozessor.

Ich werde den Arbeitsspeicher auf das X.M.P Profil setzten. Der Prozessor auf den 44 Multi als 4,4 GHz.
Und dann werde ich schauen ab wieviel MHz der Arbeitsspeicher aussteigt, ab wann er Fehler produziert.
Denke das wird zwischen 2431 - 2460 MHz Speichertakt passieren. Das ist zwischen 4457 MHz - 4510 MHz Prozessortakt.
Wenn es bei 2430 MHz passiert, wird der Multi auf 45 gesetzt das entspricht dann 4457 MHz,
was denke ich sehr gut machbar auch von der Vcore her ist.
Wenn es bei 2460 MHz passiert bleibt der Multi auf 44 das wäre dann 4510 MHz und auch hier wird dann die Vcore wieder angepasst.
Von beiden Varianten würde ich die letzte bevorzugen, denn Speichertakt mit scharfen Timings bringt mehr als 50Mhz Chiptakt.
Der nächste Vorteil den ich hätte ist das der Prozessor kühler arbeitet, da er weniger Vcore bräuchte, daher kann ich die Radiatorlüfter weiter drossen, macht den Rechner nochmal leiser.

Mal sehn wann der Arbeitsspeicher aussteigt hoffe nicht all zu früh, mal sehn ob er dann noch auf 1t und bissel schärfern timings laufen wird,
das alles bei CL9, das wäre genial.  Bitte die Daumen drücken !!!

Hoffentlich war das nicht für manchen zu kompliziert geschrieben 

Bin dennoch von dem Prozessor klein wenig enttäuscht, bin am überlegen den Prozessor zu verkaufen, habe mir mehr erhofft.
Aber dann eine besseren zu finden naja das schwer, denke ich bleibe bei ihm und mach das beste draus mit den Möglichkeiten die ich habe.

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Offset (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich dachte eigentlich du bekommst ne OC Perle wenn du die cpu selektieren lässt. Schlecht ist der ja auch nicht aber ich hab mit mehr gerechnet.


----------



## xCiRE007x (1. Dezember 2013)

Da muss ich Offset zustimmen .. Ich hätte mir von einem "Selektierten" mehr erhofft


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Dezember 2013)

Jo kann man nicht viel machen, ich werde ihn behalten bis der tot uns scheidet.


----------



## hanssx2 (1. Dezember 2013)

Offset schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich du bekommst ne OC Perle wenn du die cpu selektieren lässt. Schlecht ist der ja auch nicht aber ich hab mit mehr gerechnet.


 
dem schliesse ich mich an, dachte echt, dass du von Roman neh Perle bekommst die gut 4.9 ghz schafft bei noch humanen vcore werten, sind denn so gute cpus so rar ?ich kenne mich jetzt zwar in der cpu klasse nciht wirklich aus aber dass sieht fuer mich nach einer nur klein bisschen besser als standard cpu aus oder ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Dezember 2013)

Raja@ASUS

In my binning of 45 samples, 

2% of CPUs will do 4.8GHz at 1.40V. 
20% will do 4.7GHz. 
Almost 48% will do 4.6GHz at 1.40V. 
28% will do 4.5GHz at 1.40V. 
2% will do only 4.4GHz at 1.40V. 

The average frequency is therefore 4.6GHz on a reasonable CPU sample. 
Not a massive sample size, but I think it gives us a realistic indication of what to expect from retail processors.

Guide: Easy Overclocking with Ivy Bridge-E – The Listy/Wordy Edition

Die CPU ist genau der Durchschnitt gut meiner braucht 0,016Volt mehr aber er ist nicht schlecht aber auch nicht sehr gut, 
30% könnten sogar schlechter sein. 
Es ist nicht leicht eine bessere zu bekommen die Chance wird nach oben hin immer geringer wie ihr an den Prozentwerten sehen könnt.

Ich weiß wie schwer es ist einen guten Prozessor zu finden, ich betreibe seit ich 14 Jahre alt bin nun schon Overclocking, 
und kann ein Lied davon singen. Anfang 1999 hatte ich bisher wohl meinen größten Glücksgriff. 
Damals habe ich mir einen Ceneron 300A mit Mendocino Kern für glaube ich um die 200 Mark gekauft. 
Die CPU hab ich dann auf mein Mainboard mit BX Chipsatz gepackt, und unter meine damals noch selbst gebaute Wasserkühlung gesetzt. 
Diese CPU war übrigens auch die erste die ich geschliffen habe, also ihr seht ich schleife schon verdammt lange CPU´s. 
Es gab damals sehr wenige Hersteller von Wasserkühlungsteilen und wenn dann waren die richtig böse höllisch teuer. 
Der Boom kam erst um 2001, 2002. Der Prozessor hatte einen Busspeed von 66 MHz. Ich habe damals 109MHz 24/7 stabil erreichen können. Somit von 300MHz auf 490MHz übertakten konnte. Der zu diesem Zeitpunkt teuerste Prozessor war der Pentium II 450 für 900 Mark, denn ich damals locker in der Leistung geschlagen habe.

Was ich damit sagen will, ich mag nicht der beste Overclocker der Welt sein, möchte ich auch gar nicht.
Aber ich habe genug Erfahrung, um auch diesen 4930K so zu übertakten das ich persönlich damit leben kann 
und glaubt mir er ist schon sehr schnell.
Ich habe schon ein paar 3930K Systeme gebaut die waren höher übertaktet 4,8Ghz bei 1,43V und 1600MHz RAM. 
Dieser Rechner habe meinem Cousin gebaut.
Der macht im Cinebench 15 - 1202 Punkte, meiner aktuell 1206 also gleichviel. 
Nur meiner ist mit 4,5GHz getaktet und hat 2400MHZ Speicher also sollte ich nicht meckern, es könnte viel schlimmer sein. 

------------------------      
PS: R.I.P Paul Walker   
------------------------


----------



## Nori_GER (1. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
erstmal schönes Projekt was du da hast 

Kannst du mir was zu deinen Corsair Lüftern sagen ? Ich überlege mir auch diese zu holen bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher was Lautstärke usw. angeht 

Mfg


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Dezember 2013)

Hi Nori_GER

Hallo erstmal,
gut ich soll etwas über die Corsair Lüfter sagen. Gut es gibt sie in 5 verschiedenen Varianten. 
Einmal als AF120 Quit Editon, AF120 Performance Edition, SP120 Quiet Edition, SP120 Performance Edition und als AF140 Quiet Edition.
Der AF140 Quiet Edition gibt es nicht als Static Pressure Editon.
Hier für diese Projekt habe ich für die Radiatoren alles SP120 Quit Editon verwendet. In der Front 2 AF120 Quit Edition.
Und links vom Mainboard einen AF140 Quit Edition.

AF steht für Air Flow das SP für Static Pressure. 
AF Lüfter kommen überall dort hin wo Luft frei eingesaugt werden kann und nicht gegen einen Gegenstand/Widerstand bläst.
SP Lüfter kommen überall da hin wo gegen einen Widerstand geblasen wird wie z.B Radiator.

Ich würde immer nur die Quit Edtion kaufen die es auch als Twin pack gibt was ein paar Euro´s spart.
Sie sind gut regelbar bis runter auf ca 3,5 V. Wenn man sie auf 12 V hat sind sie relativ leise, aber erst mit ca 10 V für meinen Geschmack leise.
Ist für mich aber kein Problem habe ja eine Lüftersteuerung. Im Betrieb sind sie gleich mäßig laut also sie summen nicht haben ein ganz leises rattern wenn man mit dem Ohr auf 10 cm ran geht, man merkt es aber nicht wenn man weiter entfernt ist. Sie haben austauschbare Ringe in verschiedenen Farben, und es liegt ein Drosselwiderstand für 7 Volt Betrieb bei. 

Hoffe das beantwortet ein paar Fragen zu den Lüftern.


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Dezember 2013)

du mal wieder mit deiner ausführlichkeit  wenn nur jeder so beschreiben würde, wenn man eine frage zu einem produkt stellt


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Dezember 2013)

Danke dir !


----------



## rossi1002 (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube du hast da nen Schreibfehler drin, denke das du für die Radiatoren doch die SP12 Quiet Edition nimmst und nicht die AF12 Quiet Edition.

Aber mal eine sehr ausführliche und fundierte Antwort.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt, ist ein Fehler, hab es geändert, danke dir rossi1002 !


----------



## Nori_GER (1. Dezember 2013)

Omg danke für die sehr ausführliche Antwort 
Jetzt bin ich auf jeden Fall gut informiert über die Lüfter und alle Restzweifel sind ausgeräumt


----------



## hanssx2 (1. Dezember 2013)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> du mal wieder mit deiner ausführlichkeit  wenn nur jeder so beschreiben würde, wenn man eine frage zu einem produkt stellt


 
genau deswegen ist ja diese Tagebuch auch was sehr besonderes, denn man bekommt nicht nur sau gutes Modding gezeigt sondern man bekommt es auch noch haar genau erklaert und das ist top :y

@TE  wie schaut es denn langsam mit den gpus aus ?    wartest du noch auf die custom designs ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Dezember 2013)

Danke euch beiden !

Was die Grafikkarten angeht denke ich kann ich noch bis Februar warten bis Maxwell von Nvidia kommt.
Aktuell spiele ich nicht so oft, daher brauche ich noch keine vollen Grafikkarten Ausbau.
Die 7950 reicht aktuell noch gut, also habe ich noch Zeit. 
Du weiß das ich keine Eile habe und bis Februar Anfang März ist auch nicht mehr weit.
Habe bis dahin noch genug andere Dinge zu machen hier in diesem Projekt 
und auch in mit meinem Notbookprojekt würde ich gerne weiter kommen mal sehn. 

Nebenbei habe wieder zwei neue Aufträge die ich auch noch machen werde, 
also genug zu tun, bis Weihnachten sollen die zwei Aufträge auch fertig sein.
Sollen Weihnachtsgeschenke werden. Werden zwei identische Rechner. 
Im Bitfenix Prodigy Gehäuse in weiß mit Asus Maximus VI Impact und viel anderem Schnick Schnack.


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Dezember 2013)

für die prodigys wirds sicher auch ein logbuch geben, oder?  

btw, schau dir deine sig mal genau an


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Dezember 2013)

Ne, dazu mache ich kein Worklog  die Zeit nehme ich mir dann doch nicht.

Was mit meiner Sig ??

Edit: ok, ok danke ! Manchmal sieht man seine eigenen Fehler nicht, nich war


----------



## xCiRE007x (1. Dezember 2013)

hust Cosrair 900D  das ists wahrscheinlich


----------



## IqpI (1. Dezember 2013)

Darf man fragen wie viel Geld du bisher hier rein gesteckt hast?


----------



## Offset (2. Dezember 2013)

Was die hardware kostet kannst ja ausrechnen, aber normal redet man nicht wirklich über sowas.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Dezember 2013)

Naja, das wird denke ich mein Geheimnis bleiben  aber eines kann ich verraten eine 4 stellige Nummer mit 3 Nullen ist es.


----------



## IqpI (2. Dezember 2013)

Schade, hätte mich brennend interessiert, weil ich mir überlegt habe meine Kiste nächstes Jahr rauszuschmeissen  aber gut, da rechne ich später mal


----------



## der8auer (2. Dezember 2013)

Bzgl. des selektieren der CPUs: Seine CPU ist die zweit beste aus 14 Stück. Die beste habe ich logischerweise selbst. Diese macht 6,1 GHZ unter LN2 und zählt damit zu den Top 5 der Ivy-E CPUs. Siehe hier: der8auer`s Cinebench R11.5 score: 18.59 points with a Core i7 4930K_

Die CPU von Mehlstaub ist unter Luft nur etwa 25 mV schlechter als meine beste. Raja von ASUS hat ES CPUs selektiert - das darf man nicht vergessen.

@ Mehlstaub: Deine CPU macht auf jeden Fall 2600 MHz auf dem RAM. Wenn es nicht läuft liegt es an der BIOS Version, Einstellungen oder am RAM selbst.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Dezember 2013)

Hi Roman,

Jo muss mal schauen wie weit die IMC geht. Habe bis jetzt Probleme über 2500MHz werde ich aber die Tage erst weiter testen.
Das der RAM das nicht schaft halte ich für fast nicht möglich, der macht noch bei 2666MHz CL10-12-12-31-2t bei angepassten Subtimings.
Werde ab morgen den Backplatemod Test machen, das hat jetzt mal Vorrang. 
Ach ja ich werde sie schleifen, wie ich hier im Thread schon geschrieben habe.
Der Headspreader hat ein richtig tiefes Tal genau in der Mitte der Cores, habe es mit eine Rasierklinge getestet, das bestimmt ein halber mm.
Freu dich, brauchst keine Garantie mehr geben. 

Ich bin gerade bei einem Cinebench 11.5 Score von 13,79 dafür 24/7, mal sehen ob ich die 14 voll bekomme. 
4550Mhz bei 2424MHz Ram 9-11-11-31-2t.
Der Rechner von meinem Cousin denn ich vor über einem Jahre jetzt mittlerweile zusammengebaut habe schaft "nur" 13,36.
Der eingebaute 3930k ist aber bei 4,8GHz und als RAM ist bei 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1t.

So verkehrt ist also meine CPU nicht, wenn 2600MHz RAM noch laufen ist es in Ordnung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Dezember 2013)

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

*Hi@all !*

Liebe Community, heute habe ich etwas ganz spezielles für Euch.
Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht einen BackplateMod Test zu erstellen.
Um möglichst genau Ergebnisse zu bekommen habe ich sehr viel Zeit investiert.

*1. Erklärung :*

Was eine Backplatemod ist erfahrt ihr auf Seite 1 Post#4.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-silence-900d-ivy-bridge-e-mehlstaub-cat.html 

Um bei dem Testaufbau die Backplate und die Raumtemperatur zu messen habe ich von
Roman ( der8auer) zwei Type K Fühler gekauft, die ich noch gesleevt habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Asus Rampage IV Extreme hat zwei passende Type K Fühler Anschlüsse.
Auf dem Mainboard eingesteckt sieht man im UEFI die als Subzero Sense 1 und 2 gekennzeichneten Fühler, 
das sie exakt gleich viel Temperatur anzeigen. 
In Windows können diese Fühler über die ASUS AI Suite II ausgelesen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den ersten Fühler Subzero Sense 1 wurde mit Wärmeleitpaste und Aluminium Klebeband an der Standardbackplate montiert 
um damit die Standard Werte anzuzeigen. 
Der zweite Fühler Subzero Sense 2 misst die Raumtemperatur. 
Des weiteren ist ein Temperaturfühler direkt im Ausgleichsbehälter verbaut und misst die Wassertemperatur.
Die Wassertemperatur wurde auf der Lüftersteuerung Scythe Kaze Master Pro abgelesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie einige schon wissen war das erste Mainboard das ich eingebaut hatte defekt, 
daher habe ich die dort installierte Backplatemod wieder deinstallieren müssen. 
Die Bilder zeigen die Backplatemod nach der Demontage. 
Man kann sehr gut erkennen, dass sich alle Bauteile im Wärmeleitpad verewigt hatten.
An diese Backplate wurde der Type K Fühler Subzero Sense 1
mit Wärmeleitpaste und Aluminium Klebeband befestigt um die Backplatemod Werte angezeigt zu bekommen. 
Zuvor wurden aber die Standardbackplate Messwerte ermittelt, und danach erst die  Backplatemod installiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2. Materialkosten der Backplatemod :*

1x Dynatron G-129 für Sockel 1366  *24,41 €*
1x Phobya Wärmeleitpad Ultra 5W/mk 100x100x0,5mm  *11,94 €*
1x Titan TTC-004T2B Lüfter Slot Exhaust  *5,95 €*
Wärmeleitpaste Artic Cooling MX-2 ( nicht komplett verwendet )

Befestigungsmaterial :

4x M4x50mm Edelstahlschrauben
4x M4 Muttern
8x Unterlegscheiben aus Kunststoff
12x Unterlegscheiben aus Edelstahl 
4x Federringe

Materialgesamtkosten ca. *47 €*

*3. Testaufbau :*

Der Testaufbau besteht aus der Hardware die ich in diesem Projekt schon vorgestellt habe.

Intel Core i7 4930K 
Asus Rampage IV Extreme 
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 2400MHz CL9.

Die CPU war für diesen Test übertaktet auf 4,6 GHz bei 1,4V 
die CPU VTT Spannung ist bei 1,15, VCCSA 1,05 und CPU PLL bei 1,8 Volt,
das ist meine 24/7 Einstellung. 
Die CPU Spannung wurde von mir während dem Test mit dem  Multimeter Voltkraft ME-32
kontrolliert. Die Spannung schwankte von 1,404 – 1,407 Volt.

Der Test erfolgte mit dem exakt gleichen UEFI Settings, 
für Standardbackplate so wie auch mit Backplatemod.

Auf der CPU ist in beiden fällen die Wärmeleitpaste Gelid GC Extreme zum Einsatz gekommen. 
Bei der Standardbackplate und nach dem Umbau zur Backplatemod wurde jeweils neu aufgetragen.

Zur maximalen Erwärmung der CPU verwendete ich Prime 95 27.9 Build1 in der 64bit Version 
in der Einstellung Custom > Small FFT´s. 
Die Aufwärmzeit des Systems war weit über 1h, 
erst als sich die Wassertemperatur innerhalb von 15min nicht mehr veränderte wurde abgelesen.

Zum Auslesen der Kern Temperaturen wurde HW-Monitor verwendet.

*4. Testergenisse :*

Um ein guten Vorher / Nachher Vergleich zu haben,
habe ich fünf Messergebnisse von der Standardbackplate so als auch
fünf mit Backplatemod ermittet.

Vorher und ein Nachher Screenshot sind ganz unten zu finden. ( Bild 7 und 8 )

*Die Ergebnisse mit Standard Backplate :*

*1.*

Maximal Temperatur  Core 0 : 79°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 1 : 79°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 2 : 67°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 3 : 77°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 4 : 83°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 5 : 82°C

Backplatetemperatur Subzero Sense 1 : 60,9°C
Raumtemperatur Subzero Sense 2 : 23,5°C
Wassertemperatur : 28,1°C

*2.*

Maximal Temperatur  Core 0 : 78°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 1 : 80°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 2 : 68°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 3 : 77°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 4 : 85°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 5 : 83°C

Backplatetemperatur Subzero Sense 1 : 63,1°C
Raumtemperatur Subzero Sense 2 : 23,8°C
Wassertemperatur : 28,7°C

*3.*

Maximal Temperatur  Core 0 : 80°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 1 : 80°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 2 : 68°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 3 : 77°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 4 : 84°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 5 : 83°C

Backplatetemperatur Subzero Sense 1 : 62,3°C
Raumtemperatur Subzero Sense 2 : 23,1°C
Wassertemperatur : 28,1°C

*4.*

Maximal Temperatur  Core 0 : 79°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 1 : 80°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 2 : 68°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 3 : 77°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 4 : 84°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 5 : 82°C

Backplatetemperatur Subzero Sense 1 : 62,1°C
Raumtemperatur Subzero Sense 2 : 22,8°C
Wassertemperatur : 28,0^C

*5.*

Maximal Temperatur  Core 0 : 78°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 1 : 79°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 2 : 66°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 3 : 76°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 4 : 81°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 5 : 81°C

Backplatetemperatur Subzero Sense 1 : 60,1°C
Raumtemperatur Subzero Sense 2 : 22,1°C
Wassertemperatur : 27,8°C

*Mit Backplatemod :*

*1.*

Maximal Temperatur  Core 0 : 72°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 1 : 75°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 2 : 62°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 3 : 72°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 4 : 79°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 5 : 77°C

Backplatetemperatur Subzero Sense 1 : 48,7°C
Raumtemperatur Subzero Sense 2 : 23,8°C
Wassertemperatur : 27,5°C

*2.*

Maximal Temperatur  Core 0 : 74°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 1 : 78°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 2 : 66°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 3 : 75°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 4 : 82°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 5 : 79°C

Backplatetemperatur Subzero Sense 1 : 49,1°C
Raumtemperatur Subzero Sense 2 : 24,1°C
Wassertemperatur : 28,1°C

*3.*

Maximal Temperatur  Core 0 : 73°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 1 : 77°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 2 : 67°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 3 : 76°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 4 : 82°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 5 : 80°C

Backplatetemperatur Subzero Sense 1 : 48,2°C
Raumtemperatur Subzero Sense 2 : 22,9°C
Wassertemperatur : 27,6°C

*4.*

Maximal Temperatur  Core 0 : 75°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 1 : 79°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 2 : 68°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 3 : 77°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 4 : 82°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 5 : 81°C

Backplatetemperatur Subzero Sense 1 : 49,1°C
Raumtemperatur Subzero Sense 2 : 24,3°C
Wassertemperatur : 28,0°C

*5.*

Maximal Temperatur  Core 0 : 76°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 1 : 78°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 2 : 68°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 3 : 76°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 4 : 81°C
Maximal Temperatur  Core 5 : 82°C

Backplatetemperatur Subzero Sense 1 : 49,6°C
Raumtemperatur Subzero Sense 2 : 24,5°C
Wassertemperatur : 28,2°C

*5. Fazit :*

Es ist schwer eine 100% Aussage zu treffen, es gibt sehr viele Faktoren die das Ergebnis verfälschen können, 
dennoch habe ich versucht Messfehler zu vermeiden.
Um eine 100% korrekte Messung zu machen zu können, bräuchte man ein Testlabor mit konstanter Raumtemperatur.
Alle Messwerte sind nach meinen Möglichkeiten die mir zu Verfügung standen entstanden.
Die Backplate ist im Durchschnitt 13°C kühler geworden.
Nach Abzug von Messfehlern, sind es im Durchschnitt ca. 2 - 4 °C je nach Kern und Raumtemperatur, 
was die Backplatemod an Temperaturvorteil im Gegensatz zur Standardblackplate aufweist.
In anbetracht der Kosten ist es sicher nicht jedermanns Geschmack und nur bedingt Lohnenswert. 
Der Bastelaufwand ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen. 
Ob jetzt die 2 - 4 °C Grad je nach CPU Kern in irgend einer Situation einen fraglichen Vorteil bringen kann ich nicht abschätzen. 
Für alle die die aber auf maximale Kühlung stehen und keine Kompromisse und Kosten scheuen, 
ist es ein kleiner Bonus an Kühlung denn man bei einem ohne hin schon teuren Rechner mitnehmen kann. 
Bei einem Standard Rechner ohne Übertaktung macht es keinen Sinn in eine Backplatemod zu investieren. 
Stark übertaktete Systeme profitieren am meisten davon.
Ich für meinen Teil werde die Backplatemod in Zukunft immer weiter verfeinern 
und auch in anderen Systemen zum Einsatz bringen.

Gruß 

Mehlstaub the Cat

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Die Welt verliert einen der größten Menschen unserer Zeit, 
Gott wird sich freuen ihn begrüßen zu dürfen !! Ruhe in Frieden Nelson...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Offset (6. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schönes Update zum Nikolaus. Wenn das mal nicht ausführlich war weiß ich auch nicht... Bist du mit dem Ergebinis zufrieden oder hast du mit besseren Werten gerechnet?
MFG


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Dezember 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, ich habe mit weniger gerechnet als herausgekommen ist, 
habe gedacht man bemerkt die Backplatemod gar nicht, daher bin damit zufrieden.
Ich war überrascht das es sich geringfügig sogar auf die Kern Temperaturen auswirkt, 
gering aber ein Unterschied ist vorhanden.


----------



## Hardwarefreaky (6. Dezember 2013)

glaub aber nich das die cpu dadurch besser geht


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Dezember 2013)

Dadurch besser gehen tut sie nicht, Sie ist nur klein wenig kühler im Betrieb.


----------



## illousion (7. Dezember 2013)

Hm, die Mod brint 2, 3 grad weniger an vorteil, als ich gedacht habe :/ 
Was mir grade einfällt: es ist wieder Zipfelmützenzeit, also erstmal Profilbild bearbeiten


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Dezember 2013)

Wie ich im Post#625 schon gesagt habe, ich bin zufrieden habe mir weniger gerechnet.
Die Backplatemod werde ich aber in Zukunft noch weiter verfeiner, da ist noch viel Optimierung nötig.
Dazu habe ich schon ein paar Gedanken was man noch besser machen kann,
z.B Verlöteter Kupferkühler mit der Backplate um nur einen Punkt zu nennen.
Version 3.0 wird mit Sicherheit nächstes Jahr starten.

Dir gefällt meine Zipfelmütze ?


----------



## IqpI (7. Dezember 2013)

Off topic: Glückwunsch zu 1000 Posts


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Dezember 2013)

Hehe, danke dir


----------



## illousion (8. Dezember 2013)

Ja die Mütze gefällt mir, habe meins mal ein wenig angepasst 

Bin gespannt, was die Mod noch so bringen wird  Ich habe mich früher immer gewundert, ob ich wohl der einzige sei, der auf die Idee mit nem Kühler an der Rückseite kommt ^.^


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Dezember 2013)

Du kannst dir ja überlegen auch eine auf deinen PC im Projekt zu bauen ?


----------



## illousion (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja, dafür habe ich nur leider wenig platz, vll aber was ähnliches an der Graka


----------



## Callisto (15. Dezember 2013)

Passiert vor Weihnachten noch was 

Wir hatten doch hier mal über die Blenden im Heck gesprochen. Ich bin ja jetzt auch schon seit 2 Tagen am basteln am 900D.
Hier mal meine Umsetzung vielleicht gefällts dir ja Mehlstaub.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß
Calli

PS: Das ist nicht das richtige Netzteil. Musste nur herhalten als Basis für die Midplate^^


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Dezember 2013)

Jo gefällt mir sehr gut, ich muss die Blende aber anders lösen ich habe später zwei Grafikkarten und in der Mitte ist die Soundkarte,
das heißt ich habe nur unten ein kleines Stück. Mal sehn wie ich es dann löse. Schöne Bilder, hast einen Buildlog auf ?


----------



## xCiRE007x (15. Dezember 2013)

Pssscht Mehlstaub .. Guck mal bitte bei FB rein 

@ Callu schaut interessant aus .. Schon an ein Build Log gedacht ?


----------



## Callisto (15. Dezember 2013)

Noch kein Buildlog auf , aber werde wahrscheinlich eins machen.

Naja,  die Bilder waren auf die schnelle gemacht mit der Canon 700D, die kann das normal besser 

Aber wie siehts aus mit deinem Buildlog machst du in diesem Jahr noch etwas?

Gruß
Calli


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Dezember 2013)

sieht interessant aus. mir gefällt vor allem das zweifarbige, womit man es von der rückseite nicht sofort sieht. 

wenn ich das richtig sehe, planst du eine mobo-hintergrundbeleuchtung zu machen. bin mal gespannt, ein buildlog würde ich auch direkt mitverfolgen


----------



## Callisto (15. Dezember 2013)

@FeuerToifel

Mobotray ja, beleuchtet nein  wobei . Es ist noch soviel zu tun^^.

Aber das könnten wir dann ja im Buildblog von mir bequatschen, wenn er da ist. Will auf keinen Fall diesen super Buildblog hier veschandeln mit meinem gelaber.

So gute Nacht zusammen

Gruß
Calli


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich selber mache Hardware technisch das Jahr jetzt nichts mehr. Ich bin vom 25.12- 5.1 nicht zuhause.
Bin aber aktuell immer noch am Übertakten dran, das wird auch noch dauern und im nächsten Jahr geht es dann wieder weiter.
Es gibt noch viel zu tun, ich packe das auch noch an ganz sicher an, ich *"mache keine halben Sachen"*.

Aber ich werde im nächsten Jahr noch einen weiteren Test machen.
Der Test "Was bewirkt eine geschliffene CPU".

Die CPU wird geschliffen bis ich mich selber drin Spiegeln werde, 
dazu wird es dann ein "Wie schleife ich eine CPU" Guide von mir hier im Thread geben.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Dezember 2013)

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

So mich hat doch noch das Bastelfieber vor Weihnachten gepackt.
Diesmal ging es meiner CPU an den Kragen ähm ans Kupfer. 
Bilder sind in der Reihenfolge wie sie bearbeitet wurde und selbsterklärend, 
wenn ihr Fragen habt ich beantworte natürlich gern !

Es sind zu viele Bilder daher nicht anders möglich hier hoch zu laden !

*Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachten und eine guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Bleibt gesund und munter, ich werde nächstes Jahr hier im Thread wieder weiter machen !
Feiert schön, haut rein !*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## rossi1002 (22. Dezember 2013)

Dann hast du ja den Teil mit dem schleifen schon erledigt, 
Warte hier gespannt auf die Ergebnisse, Temperatur technisch, das optische Ergebniss spricht ja für sich.
Dir/euch auch ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch.

Ps.: geht's in die Berge oder einfach nur Urlaub?


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Dezember 2013)

sooo shiny!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Dezember 2013)

@rossi1002 Bei mir geht es nicht in die Berge, über Weihnachten und Neujahr bin ich im Saarland bei meinen Schwiegereltern. 
Ich werde niemals wieder Ski oder Snowboard fahren nach meinem Kreuzbandriss 2004, habe ich mir geschworen. 
Ich war nicht mal selber Schuld, jemand anderes haut mich über den Haufen gefahren.


----------



## IqpI (22. Dezember 2013)

Ach Schwachsinn  hab mir schon den arm gebrochen und einmal schien es dem Arzt nach einer wirbelabsplitterung auszusehen, keine Behandlung. Ich fahr trotzdem jedes Jahr wieder board


----------



## denyo62 (22. Dezember 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachten und eine guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Bleibt gesund und munter, ich werde nächstes Jahr hier im Thread wieder weiter machen ! Feiert schön, haut rein !  ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Gleichfalls  

PS: Ich finds zwar interessant was du da gemacht hast .. es glänzt so schön ... aber kann einer von euch einem noob wir mir ma erzählen wieso weshalb warum das ganze ?


----------



## IqpI (22. Dezember 2013)

denyo62 schrieb:


> Gleichfalls
> 
> PS: Ich finds zwar interessant was du da gemacht hast .. es glänzt so schön ... aber kann einer von euch einem noob wir mir ma erzählen wieso weshalb warum das ganze ?



Die CPU ist nicht ganz eben, weshalb der Kühlkörper nicht ganz aufliegt und die Wärmeleitpaste sich nicht perfekt verteilt. Ist dies jedoch der Fall ist die CPU kühler und man kann theoretisch weiter overclocken oder aber die Lüfter weiter runterregeln


----------



## denyo62 (22. Dezember 2013)

IqpI schrieb:


> Die CPU ist nicht ganz eben, weshalb der Kühlkörper nicht ganz aufliegt und die Wärmeleitpaste sich nicht perfekt verteilt. Ist dies jedoch der Fall ist die CPU kühler und man kann theoretisch weiter overclocken oder aber die Lüfter weiter runterregeln



oh ok danke schon ma für die infoo .. aber mit jeder Antwort ergeben sich mehr Fragen :p 

Es wird also hier mit ner Rasierklinge die obere Schicht der CPU abgeschliffen bis sie Eben ist ? Aber ich mein so uneben sieht so ne CPU doch gar nicht aus .. also zumindest nicht sichtbar fürs Auge .. (ich muss gestehen hab nie richtig drauf geachtet ) ... und ich dachte eigentlich dass genau für diese leichten Unebenheiten ja die Paste gut ist, die Unebenheiten ausgleicht quasi..   

Bekommt man da wirklich ein Messbares Ergebnis bei raus ? 

Und was sind die Risiken und Nebenwirkungen der ganzen Sache ?

PS: Ist das die Sache die sich "Köpfen" nennt ? Zumindest klingts so danach xD


----------



## Accipiper (22. Dezember 2013)

denyo62 schrieb:


> oh ok danke schon ma für die infoo .. aber mit jeder Antwort ergeben sich mehr Fragen :p
> 
> Es wird also hier mit ner Rasierklinge die obere Schicht der CPU abgeschliffen bis sie Eben ist ? Aber ich mein so uneben sieht so ne CPU doch gar nicht aus .. also zumindest nicht sichtbar fürs Auge .. (ich muss gestehen hab nie richtig drauf geachtet ) ... und ich dachte eigentlich dass genau für diese leichten Unebenheiten ja die Paste gut ist, die Unebenheiten ausgleicht quasi..
> 
> ...



Also das Schleifen wird mit Schleifpapier gemacht, dass man auf eine Glasplatte klebt, um eine ebene Fläche zu haben. Die Rasierklinge dient nur dazu, um zu prüfen ob die Oberfläche schon gerade ist. Die Paste ist dazu da, um einen besseren Kontakt zwischen Kühler und CPU herzustellen, klar gleicht sie auch solche Unebenheiten aus, die auf der CPU sind, wenn die nicht geschliffen ist, aber sie überträgt halt auch nicht perfekt die Wärme und sollte in einer möglichst dünnen Schicht aufgetragen sein, und das kann man nur durch schleifen erreichen.
Insgesamt kann das schon ein paar Grad ausmachen, aber Mehlstaub wird uns sicherlich darüber informieren und wieder ausführlichste Benchmarks posten 

Und es handelt sich dabei auch nicht um das Köpfen. Beim Köpfen schneidet man den gesamten Heatspreader einer CPU mit einer Rasierklinge von der Platine und entfernt den dann, sodass man den DIE sehen kann. Dann trägt man unterhalb des Heatspreaders neue Wärmeleitpaste auf, um dort bessere zu haben. Bei Ivy-E ist das aber nicht nötig, da der Heatspreader (im Gegensatz zu Ivy-Bridge und Haswell) verlötet ist. Dadurch kann man auch bessere Temperaturen erreichen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. Dezember 2013)

Risiken/Nebenwirkungen gibt es keine außer dem Garantieverlust, sofern man es ordentlich macht. Und dass der Headspreater des Prozzis "krumm" ist kann man bei den Bildern bit der Rasierklinge sehen. Köpfen ist was anderes, dabei wird das obere Metallteil(also das was Mehlstaub abgeschliffen hat) erst komplett entfernt ( beispielsweise mit einem Rasiermesser ) die Wlp darunter wird ausgetauscht und das Metallteil wieder mit Silikon aufgeklebt. Da hier(Also bei Ivy-E) das Teil aber verlötet ist ist köpfen in diesem Fall nicht möglich.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Dezember 2013)

Hi denyo62,

Nein das ist nicht "Köpfen" 

Die Rasierklinge ist nur zum veranschaulichen gedacht wie uneben der Headspreader ist. 
Über alle da wo Licht hin durchscheint ist er nicht ganz flach, 
das mache ich immer vor dem schleifen damit ich sehe wie schlimm es wirklich ist. 
Mit dem Auge sieht man die unebenheiten nicht, aber mit der Rasierklinge kann man die gut sichtbar machen.
Ich werde testen wie sich die Temperatur ändern, wird aber erst nächstes Jahr werden. 
Zwischen 3-8°C weniger hatte ich schon alles, ist nicht das erste mal das ich eine CPU schleife.

Und was die Risiken und Nebenwirkungen angeht, ich bin kein "Schisser"  war ich noch nie werde es nie sein.
Risiko ist klar das die CPU kaputt geht aber das Risiko ist sehr gering, es ist noch keine CPU gestorben bei mir.
Nebenwirkung ist das ich keine Garantie mehr auf den Prozessor habe, 
habe ich aber so wiso nicht mehr, weil ich auch übertakte daher finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm und Roman kann sich freuen, 
er muss im Schadensfall keine Garantie mehr leisten.


----------



## denyo62 (22. Dezember 2013)

oh ok alles klar ich danke euch  ..

hab moch schon gewundert wie das mit der Rasierklinge gehen soll xD ... 

dann bin ich ma gespannt was so bei raus gekommen ist .

ich will selbst ma alles ausprobieren und gucken was so passiert.. hab mir vor kurzem aus dem nichts ein System rein interessehalber selbst gebaut .. bissel oc getrieben ... ma ne wakü gebaut .. als nächstes kommt auf meine r9 290 en xtreme3 drauf ... 

dann könnt ich mir vorstellen ma die cpu zu köpfen .. wenn man sowas denn überhaupt mit nem 8320er macht xD


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Dezember 2013)

8320 FX ist verlötet  aber schleifen kannst du sie wie ich es gemacht habe.


----------



## Azzteredon (22. Dezember 2013)

Gibts bei AMD's da nicht das Problem das du die Pins hinten verbiegst?


----------



## Undeathly_Shadow (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Smartphone Kamera wie ich aktuell habe ist grauenhaft.


 
also ich weiß ja nicht was bei dir ein Smartpfone ist, aber mein Samsung macht spitzenfotos...
egal mein Abo hast du, du hast ein par sehr interessante ideen vorallem da ich mir ja grad ein neues Case zugelegt hab.


----------



## denyo62 (22. Dezember 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> 8320 FX ist verlötet  aber schleifen kannst du sie wie ich es gemacht habe.



hmm .. ajo was geht geht


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Bulid Log] / 900D Corsair Obsidian / Ivy Bridge - E bis zu 5Ghz / Mehlstaub the Cat*



Undeathly_Shadow schrieb:


> also ich weiß ja nicht was bei dir ein Smartpfone ist, aber mein Samsung macht spitzenfotos...
> egal mein Abo hast du, du hast ein par sehr interessante ideen vorallem da ich mir ja grad ein neues Case zugelegt hab.



Ich habe mir eine klein Kamera gekauft um für das Projekt die Fotos zu machen. 
Kein Smartphone kommt an die Bildqualität von einer richtigen Kamera, 
daher habe ich mich dazu entscheiden eine zu kaufen.
Aktuell habe ich als Smartphone das Nexus 5.

@Azzteredon
Man nehme beim AMD Prozessor ein kleine Stück Schaumstoff oder Styropor und macht das über die Pins, 
dann kommt ein Stück Kunststoff oder Karton drüber das ganze fixiert mit Isolierband, fertig da verbiegt sich gar nichts.


----------



## Azzteredon (22. Dezember 2013)

Und das hält? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen... Die sind ja doch recht filigran.... 

Hab leider keinen alten da, sonst würd ichs mal probieren


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Dezember 2013)

wenn man zufällig ein totes mainboard mit passendem sockel hat, kann man diesen abachem und die cpu einsetzen. dann sollte nix mehr verbiegen können


----------



## Accipiper (22. Dezember 2013)

Die sind schon recht stabil, da sollte nix passieren wenn man bisschen aufpasst ...


----------



## Multithread (22. Dezember 2013)

Womit hast du die CPU geschliffen?
Und insbesonders: wie hast du es angestellt das kein Metallstaub durch das kleine Loch im Heatspreader geht?

Ich finde das Projekt interessant und schaue auch öfters rein


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Dezember 2013)

Azzteredon schrieb:


> Und das hält? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen... Die sind ja doch recht filigran....
> 
> Hab leider keinen alten da, sonst würd ichs mal probieren



Das hält easy, schon genau 6 mal einen AMD geschliffen und nicht einen Pin verbogen. 

@Multithread

Also geschliffen habe ich die CPU mit normalen Schleifpapier, die gibt es einzeln als Bögen zu kaufen im Baumarkt oder
wo ich sie gekauft habe aus dem Internet: http://www.feinewerkzeuge.de/schleifen.htm mein Lieblingschleifpapierlieferant. 
Das Schleifpapier von "MATADOR" kann ich nur empfehlen. Man kann damit trocken oder nassschleifen und es reist nicht.
Ein Baumarkt hat den Nachteil das nicht alle grössen dich ich gern hätte zu Verfügung stehen.

Ich fange mit 400 an und arbeite mich immer weiter nach oben > 800 > 1200 > 1500 > 2000 > 2500 > 3000 > 5000
Gesamtschleifdauer ca. 6-7h bis fertig. Als finish nehme ich noch Silikonfreie Polierpaste um den letzten Kupferstaub zu entfernen.
Das ganz normale Polierpaste für den KFZ Bereich.

Um keinen Metallstaub in das Loch zu bekommen habe ich ein klein wenig Artic Cooling MX2 in das Loch gedrückt.
Keine Angst die Wärmeleitpaste fällt nicht rein da von innen der Luftdruck dagegen hält.
Diese Warmeleitpaste kann man wenn man fertig geschliffen hat wieder vorsichtig mit einer Nadel oder wie ich es mache mit einem
Zahnzischenraumbürstchen http://www.drherdach.com/typo3temp/pics/c1f1b42251.jpg (was für ein Wort  ) herausbekommen.

Danke dir fürs öfter reinschauen


----------



## Callisto (22. Dezember 2013)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> *---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *Update :*
> 
> *Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachten und eine guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
> ...


 

Wünsche ich dir auch, Feier schön.

Mich hat es dieses Jahr erwischt 24. und 25. Nachtshicht, 31. und 1. Spätschicht .

Dann ist das Jahr rum und dann gehts hier spannend weiter 

Gruß
Calli


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. Dezember 2013)

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
@Callisto
Ein Glück das ich keine Schicht arbeiten muss. 
Hast echt die A..karte gezogen. 

*Update :*

Habe noch total vergessen hier etwas zu posten. 
Vor Weihnachten habe ich doch noch ein paar Änderungen gemacht die ich schon länger ändern wollte.
Der CPU-Kühler habe ich um 90° gedreht da ich diesen Test ( 2012 CPU Water Block Roundup | ExtremeRigs.net ) 
gesehen/gelesen habe das es auch ca 2°C weniger Temperatur bringt.
Liquid Ultra auf die CPU und CPU Kühler wieder drauf, das ganze wieder neu verschlaucht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Dezember 2013)

Kühler drehen bringt bessere temps? Interessant.


----------



## Callisto (29. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man die Feiertage arbeitet hat man wenigstens seine ruhe

Ist ja intressant mit dem drehen und andere Temps, aber das wirst du sicherlich prüfen.
Ich hoffe du machst den Stecker vom Thermoelement noch schwarz.

Gruß
Calli


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. Dezember 2013)

Ja nicht viel, aber es scheint wirklich der Fall zu sein, schau mal in den Link zum Test. 
Und wie du mich mittlerweile kennen wirst werde ich auch diese 2°C Grad weniger mitnehmen. 
Test mit geschliffener und gedrehtem Kühler folgt wenn ich wieder aus dem Urlaub bin.
Muss da noch zwei kleine Umbau arbeiten machen sollte nochmal bisschen weniger Temperaturen bringen, mal sehn ob dem so ist. 
Habe da so ne Idee... 

@Callisto
Gut gesehen das mit dem Thermoelement, Respekt 
Stört mich auch noch, daher scharzer Edding ist mein bester Freund, mal sehn ob das klappt, und wie es aussieht danach. 
Oder soll ich Rot versuchen ? 

Schwarz oder Rot was meint ihr ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Dezember 2013)

Der Stecker? Schwarz, dass passt dann zu der buchse.


----------



## Offset (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin auch für schwarz.


----------



## Callisto (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde auch schwarz nehmen. Wenn Edding nicht funktioniert würde ich es lackieren entweder aus der Dose oder mit Lackstift für Autos oder hast du keinen Schrumpfschlauch in der größe, dann einfach den Stecker überschrumpfen .
 Wenn lackieren musst kannst ja den Stecker auseinander schrauben, dann musst nicht das Kabel nochmal rausziehen , ist ja schon fixiert mit Kabelbinder.

Wir haben in der Motorenentwicklung auch immer diese grünen Stecker an Thermoelementen dran, ich würde sie am liebsten alle schwarz machen  da mir das grün überhaupt nicht gefällt.Aber das sind dann je nach Motor bis zu 100 Stück, ich glaub mein Ingenieur wäre nicht begeistert wenn ich einen Tag mit Stecker anmalen beschäftigt wäre.

Gruß
Calli


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (31. Dezember 2013)

Ok ich werde als Farbe den Stecker schwarz lackieren, 
habe Lackstifte aus dem KFZ Bereich in verschiedenen Farben darunter auch schwarz hier liegen.
Denke da muss ich zwei oder drei drüber bis es sauber deckt aber ok mal ausprobieren.

Schrumpfschlauch kommt leider nicht in frage das es zwei Stecker sind, die ganz eng aufeinander eingesteckt sind.


*So jetzt noch etwas in eigener Sache und auch mal so richtig "OFF TOPIC" !

Liebes PCGH Team, liebe Community, liebe Freunde und alle die ich sonst noch vergessen habe.

Ich möchte mich ganz herzlich bei euch und eurer Unterstützung für mein Projekt bedanken.
Besonderen Dank geht an meinen mittlerweile guten Freund Paxpl, 
der es mir ermöglicht hat meine Spezial Netzteilekabel- Kit zu besorgen,
und an Roman (der8auer) der mir meine CPU selektiert hat, vielen vielen Dank dafür !

Des weiteren bedanke ich mich bei allen aktiv teilnehmenden und still teilnehmenden Lesern meines Buildlogs / Projekts.

Auch nächstes Jahr geht es hier weiter, das Projekt ist noch lange nicht beendet.

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !

In diesem Sinne, trinkt nicht zuviel, kommt gut nach Hause !

Euer
Mehlstaub the Cat*


----------



## CL4P-TP (31. Dezember 2013)

Danke! Ich hoffe dass du dein Projekt in der selben Qualität und Schönheit weiterführen kannst. Das Projekt ist echt Bombe!

In dem Sinne wünsche ich dir einen guten Rutsch und ein moddingreiches und schönes Jahr 2014!


----------



## bippo3108 (31. Dezember 2013)

Mehlstaub The Cat welche monitore benutzt du bzw kaufst du?

Und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2014 und danke für das tolle Projekt.


----------



## keinnick (31. Dezember 2013)

Danke für das coole Projekt ich habe gerne mitgelesen und werde es weiterhin tun.  Ich wünsche Dir und allen Teilnehmern hier im Thread einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## xCiRE007x (31. Dezember 2013)

Er benutzt den BenQ XL2420T (120Hz, von ihm auf 152Hz übertaktet), wenn ich mich recht entsinne 


Mehlstaub .. Weiterhin viel Erfolg und einen guten Rutsch  können ja mal wieder auf FB texten


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (31. Dezember 2013)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Er benutzt den BenQ XL2420T (120Hz, von ihm auf 152Hz übertaktet), wenn ich mich recht entsinne



@bippo3108
Ja das was xCiRE007x geschrieben hat ist korrekt, 1920x1080@152Hz oder in einer Auflösung 2560x1440@85hz oder 2.880x1.620@66Hz.


----------



## IqpI (31. Dezember 2013)

Wie übertaktet man einen Bildschirm o.O


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (31. Dezember 2013)

Hi IqpI.

Schau mal hier rein.
Downsampling How-to: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel für Radeon und Geforce - Jetzt komplett überarbeitet

Unter anderem kann man beim Downsampling auch die Hz Zahl des Monitors mit verändern.
Oder eben ohne Downsampling bei nativer Monitorauflösung die Hz Zahl erhöhen.
Geht beides, wobei bei Nvidia es sich Treiber seitig verändern lässt, bei AMD nur relativ schwer über Zusatztools etc.


----------



## IqpI (31. Dezember 2013)

Okay, danke für den link  downsamplen funktioniert bei mir nicht -.-


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (31. Dezember 2013)

Doch funktionieren wird es schon, aber der Aufwand ist groß bei deiner Radeon 6870.

Schau mal hier. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...lyst-registry-methode-stand-30-11-2013-a.html

AMD Downsampling mit jedem Catalyst ! - YouTube


----------



## IqpI (31. Dezember 2013)

Danke, werd mir das mal ansehen


----------



## Offset (31. Dezember 2013)

Danke, werde ich ausprobieren. Bei mir hat Downsampling nie funktioniert.


----------



## hanssx2 (1. Januar 2014)

plaediere ebenfalls fuer schwarz bei dem stecker rot deckt lange nicht so gut 

ich habe noch eine kleine OT frage:

Ich habe endlich mein Sleevingmaterial von Mdpc bekommen und habe versucht meine pci-e stecker zu sleeven 

dabei habe ich festgestellt dass in die stecker sehr oft 2 kabel rein gehen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie hast du das bei dir gesleeved?

so sieht s komplett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (1. Januar 2014)

Ich bin mal so frei und antworte für ihn: Er hat einen fertig gesleevten Kabelsatz bestellt für sein Netzteil.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Januar 2014)

Hyp3ri0n schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei und antworte für ihn: Er hat einen fertig gesleevten Kabelsatz bestellt für sein Netzteil.



Das soweit korrekt, in deisem Fall in meinem Projekt ist das so ja.
Aber ich habe schon oft genug Netzteile von Hand gesleevt.

@hanssx2

Zu deiner Frage, du musst zuerst den kleinen Stecker Bild 2 rechts die einzelnen Kabel herausmachen dann den sleeve drüber.
Das gleiche von der anderen Seite das lange Kabel mit dem Stecker herausmachen und dann da sleeve drüber.
Wenn du das kurze und das länge stück gesleevt hast kommt über beide enden als von dem langen kabel und dem kurzen kabel gemeinsam ein Schrumpfschlauch drüber. Somit ist genau an der Stelle wo sich bei Kabel in den Stecker gehen jedes Kabel gesleevt und zusammen ein Schrumpfschlauch. Beachte du musst dir die Kabel alle markieren damit du weit wo sie wieder in den Stecker gehören.
Ich mache das mit unterschiedlich farbigem Klebeband und eine Skizze vom Stecker auf ein Blatt Papier.

Ich hoffe das ist so wie ich es geschrieben habe verständlich. 

Schau dir mal ein paar Videos auf YT an bevor du anfängst.
Hier ist z.B eines wo man sieht wie das mit dem Schrumpfschlach so geht.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdckzRWFijM

Und hier ein etwas längeres wo mehr erklärt wird.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92pRjXZ1EMk


----------



## hanssx2 (1. Januar 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Das soweit korrekt, in deisem Fall in meinem Projekt ist das so ja.
> Aber ich habe schon oft genug Netzteile von Hand gesleevt.
> 
> @hanssx2
> ...



vielen dank 

ich wusste dass du ein fertgies gekauft hattest, aber wollte wie du es auch gemacht hast einfach von deiner erfahrungs was wissen.

deine eigene erklärung habe ich nicht gerafft aber werde mir das erste video anschauen, dein zweites habe ich lustigerweise sogar noch offen 

hatte ich als eigentlich Sleevinganleitung, bevor mir der blöde Pin von dem Crimpremover gebrochen ist, benutzt

werde es so versuchen mal morgen anzu gehen und es auch genau dokumentieren
dann hab ich schon was schönes für mein Tb. 
Jetzt muss ich aber erstmal wieder ein paar helden in Dota killen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Januar 2014)

Mach das, mancher Anfang ist schwer aber man wächst damit, ich zumindest !


----------



## Woiferl94 (2. Januar 2014)

Ja das sleeven ist nicht gerade einfach zumindest am Anfang, doch mit der Zeit geht es, aber mein Problem ist dabei das ich nie mit meinem Ergebnis zufrieden war weil es nie Perfekt aussah


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Januar 2014)

So bin wieder zurück aus meinem Weihnachtsurlaub.

Gleich mal das neue Bios 4702 fürs Rampage IV Extreme austesten.

Wie vielleicht ein paar von euch mitbekommen haben hatte ich vor einen F@H Rechner zu bauen.
Das hat sich aber alles anders entwickelt, genaueres kann man in diesem Thread lesen. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-rechner-maximal-365-stromkosten-im-jahr.html

Das Endresultat ist ich werde mit meinem Rechner hier aus dem Projekt auch falten für die Krebsforschung.
Dazu werde ich ein Profil ausarbeiten für maximale Leistung bei möglichst geringem Stromverbrauch.

Das ganze werde ich schrittweise hier im Buildlog festhalten.

Danke an Softy für diese Idee !


----------



## xCiRE007x (5. Januar 2014)

Klasse Idee ihr beiden  bin echt gespannt auf das Ergebnis.


Edit: mal sehen .. Habe ja demnächst 3 Systeme zum F@H vielleicht bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Vaylaga (5. Januar 2014)

*@MehlstaubtheCat*

Servus !

Klicke mal auf den den Link, so ne feine 790er is doch auch was für dich oder?
Erste Details zur GeForce GTX 790 und GeForce GTX 880M


----------



## Offset (5. Januar 2014)

Die Karte sieht etwas beschnitten aus, auch wenn sie wohl immernoch mehr als genug Leistung haben wird. Vor allem eine schnellere Speicheranbindung würde bei 5gb nicht schaden.


----------



## xCiRE007x (5. Januar 2014)

Ist eher unwahrscheinlich, weil er ziemlich stark OCn möchte.. nun ja ich schätze es wird entweder nen 780 Ti Classy (king Pin) Verbund oder halt 880 später dann.


----------



## Vaylaga (5. Januar 2014)

hi

ich glaube die 880er werden noch nen bissl dauern ...
spätes zweites Q denke ich 

aber die 790er hört sich auf jedenfall interessant an...

mfg vay


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Januar 2014)

Vaylaga schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich glaube die 880er werden noch nen bissl dauern ...
> spätes zweites Q denke ich
> ...



Hi Vaylaga 

Klar für manche ist das sehr wohl eine gute Karte. 

Nur für mich der übertakten will ist sie das ganz und gar nicht interessant.

Punkt 1. 
Die Karte hat nicht zwei Vollausbau 780er TI Chips drauf und auch das Speicherinterface ist beschnitten.
Leistungstechnisch wird sie bestimmt 15-20% unterhalb von zwei 780Ti liegen.

Punkt 2. 
Diese Karte kann man Aufgrund der Bauweiße mit zwei Chips auf einem PCB zwar auch mit Wasser kühlen, 
aber die Spannungversorgung wird nicht so gut sein als zwei einzelne Grafikkarten von z.B EVGA, 
der Platz für zusätzliche Spannungphasen ist einfach nicht vorhanden.

Punkt 3. 
Warum sollte ich mir die mühe machen einen beschnittenen Chip zu übertakten ?
Macht für mich keinen Sinn.

Punkt 4.
Zwei 780Ti unter Wasser mit speziellem OC Bios geflashed machen jeweils 1250Mhz+ Chip bei min 6500Mhz Speicher und das absolut easy !
Mit Feintuning 1300/7000. Bedeutet das ich damit min 40% über der 790er Grafikkarte liegen werde, wenn sogar noch mehr.

Punkt 5.
Mein Ziel ist min 25000 3DMark11 Punkte zu erreichen das schaffe ich mit zwei 780Ti.
Würde man in meinen Rechner die 790er einbauen mit OC ist bei etwa 16000-20000 auf jeden Fall Schluss mehr wird die Karte nicht stemmen.

Punkt 6.
Die 790er wird es denke ich nur im Refernzdesign von Nvidia geben, mein Rechner wird niemals Refernzkarten sehen.
Keine meiner Rechner aktuell und auch nicht in Zukunft. Refernzdesign sind 

Man könnte jetzt sagen Bau doch zwei 790er ein, nöööö vier Grafikchip ist das Microruckeln nicht mehr erträglich, 
mit zwei Grafikkarten kann man da noch Sachen tweaken so das Mircorruckeln kaum oder sehr schwach vorhanden ist,
das braucht man bei vier Grafikchip nicht mehr probieren das einfach nur noch unmöglich und Schwachsinn 

So ich hoffe das ganze konnte ich ein klein wenig auseinander gebastelt.
Die 790er wird eine gute Karte, aber für Übertakter komplett uninteressant.


----------



## Markus_P (6. Januar 2014)

Häte hier mal ne Frage an die Grafikkarten
Weil du sagst keine Ref Design... gibts eigentlich für chstom Designes eine Waküplatte?
hab mal gehört das es für diese Evga EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Superclocked ACX Cooler, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (03G-P4-2784) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich eine Waküplatte geben ...
Und wie siehst mit der Stromversorgung aus ist die bei der Karte besser weil ne Classi ist vom p/l viel teurer 

PS: Ich wart auch auf die 870 / 880 (oder 780ti für 400 euro)

mfg Markus


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Januar 2014)

Hi Markus

Schau du mal hier vorbei das der EK Waterblock Configurator :

CoolingConfigurator.com

Die EVGA die du verlinkt hast, hat nur eine Custom Kühler nicht aber ein Custom PCB, 
somit ist das PCB ein Refernzplatine daher kommt die Grafikkarte für mich nicht in Frage, 
persönliche Meinung.
Da die Karte im Refernzdesign ist, ist die Spannungversorgung auch Standard.
1x8 1x6 POLEN 

Auf eine 780Ti mit 400€ kannst du lange warten, 
Nvidia hat aktuell keine Konkurrenz, die 780Ti ist die aktuell schnellste Grafikkarte,
daher besteht keine Grund die Preise für das Spitzenmodel zu senken.

Mein Tipp, warte mal ab was im März oder April diese Jahr sich auf dem Grafikkarten Markt ändert und dann handeln,
das gleiche werde ich ebenso tun.


----------



## Markus_P (6. Januar 2014)

ok super danke 

Ich werd eh bis dahin warten 
In zwischen zeit mal alles andere zusammenbauen.
Der gedanke zur gtx 780ti wäre ja weil wen maxwell kommt oder halt die gtx 870 und 880 wird die 780ti billiger und dann halt schaun welches das bessere p/l verhältnis hat

Für mich kommt dann nur eine Grafikkarte in Frage

Und wie viel besser ist ca. die Stromversorgung etc. bei der classfield als bei einer normalen Refernzkarte
würd die dann übertakten und wie sieht es mit einer Hydrocooper aus ? zu teuer und vl schlechte Wärmeleitpaste auf dem GPU  (ist schon normal eine drauf oder?)
Nur würde so eine für micht nicht ihn Frage kommen weil ich den PC wenn er zu langsam wird als Server benutzen werde für ts, Heimserver, Spiele wie Minecraft, ... und ich den PC dann mit Luftkühlung laufen lasse.

 Sonst super Projekt wie ich vl schonmal sagte ...

Und zum Thema F@H kennst du BOING ? ist auch ein Programm was für Forschung bezüglich Medizin betrifft ...
Krebs Aids usw. wenn ich meinen PC 10 min nicht anrühre rechnet er  

hier der Link dazu: http://boinc.berkeley.edu
mfg Markus


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Januar 2014)

Bei dem Refernzdesign der 780Ti kommt 8+2 Spannungsphasen zum Einsatz 8 für den Chip, 2 für den VRAM.
Eine Classified (KingPin)hat ein 14+3 Phasen-Design also deutlich mehr Potenzial und Stabilität beim OC.

Für mich ist eine Hydrocooper uninteressant, denn der Wasserkühler ist von Swiftech und gefällt mir gar nicht, 
man sieht kein Wasser etc. 
EK ist aktuell das beste was man fürs Geld bekommen kann wenn es um CPU und GPU Wasserkühler geht.

Nein, BOING kennen ich nicht aber mit F@H habe ich gefunden was ich möchte, danke dir für den Vorschlag !


----------



## Markus_P (6. Januar 2014)

Immer  

ne ich meine nicht die King Pin (hab ja keinen Gold Esel hofflich ausgedrückt, sonst würd ich sagen Geldsch****) 
die normale 780 er hat ja 1x 8pin und 1x 6ping und die classi 2x 8pin sind das ich nehm jetzt mal die 780 her weil die für mich vorstellbare Preisklasse für ne Graka ist die 65 euro Aufpreis Wert ? (jaja ich weiß muss für mich entscheiden aber bringt mir das viel mehr stabilität bei 1200 Mhz + und wie viel kann ich mit dem Evga tool übertakten weil dadurch behalte ich ja die Garantie richtig ?)
und bringt sich es viel den Vram zu übertakten und hält der das aus ?

Will erst wieder aufrüsten wenn ich auf 4k umsteige  (aber dann gleich 3 davon )

mfg Markus


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Januar 2014)

Ich finde schon das es der Aufpreis Wert ist, wenn man übertakten will sowiso.
Dei Custom Designs haben mehr Phasen dadurch weniger Spulen zirpen, piepsen egal wie man es nennen mag.


----------



## Markus_P (6. Januar 2014)

ok Danke 

Nur nochmal zur Kingpin 
Wo kann Man(n) die eigentlich kaufen ? direkt bei Evga ...?
Und die kostet ja 800 Euro .. weißt du das werden bei der die GPUs selektiert ?

Und nochmal zum Evga tool
Bleibt da die Garantie erhalten
Und wieviel kann ich da herumdrehen? (hab gerade gelesen der der den supernova pc baut hat mal die kingpin Auf 1300mhz unter luft hochgedreht)
Und wegen dem Vram halt zahlt es sich da aus die Mhz zu erhöhen und halten die das aus?
Sonst würd mich ne Kingpin schon interessieren weil halt Kingpin  aber teuer und Evga sowieso ist ein Mauspad gratis dabei 

So bin mal Weg 
mfg Markus


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Januar 2014)

Keine Ahnung wo man die kaufen kann.
Und ich weiß nicht ob EVGA die Chips speziell selektiert für die KING PIN.

Du meinst das EVGA Precision X als Tool richtig ?

Man kann soweit hoch drehn wie die Grafikkarte es zulässt wüste jetzt nicht das es ein Limit im Tool gibt.
Chip und VRAM bringt beides Leistung. Warum soll den der VRAM denn nicht übertakten können ? Wie kommst denn da drauf ?

Naja, nur weil ein Mauspad dabei ist kaufe ich doch keine Grafikkarte, das Mauspad ist nicht mal 10€ Wert.


----------



## illousion (6. Januar 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Naja, nur weil ein Mauspad dabei ist kaufe ich doch keine Grafikkarte, das Mauspad ist nicht mal 10€ Wert.


 
DOCH DAS IST ES!! 
Denke das war mehr Ironie von ihm 
Ich wünschte ich hätte so viel Geld zum modden :/
Oder würde endlich mal meinen faulen Arsch dazu bekommen richtig anzufangen


----------



## Markus_P (6. Januar 2014)

Hab mal gelesen wegen dem Vram übertakten weil meine jetzige 6950 sollte das nicht gut vertragen da hats wohl schon mehrere Karten gegeben die dadurch kaputt gingen (ich mein ja nur ob man die viel übertakten kann / ob sichs viel auszahlt)
beim evga tool genau das meine ich und wegen dem möglichen übertakten meine ich z.b. 1350Mhz ? 
Durch GPU boost 2.0 sollten ja 1,21 Volt möglich sein sonst braucht man ja ein anderes bios...
Mauspad the best ^^ haha ne finds schön bei evga ist mir aber wichtig das ich kühler wechseln und übertakten? darf  + bombe support hab ich gehört

mfg Markus


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Januar 2014)

Ja VRAM übertakten bringt Zusatzleistung ! 
ABER da durch den Boost 2.0 die maximale Watt die die Karte verwenden darf beschränkt ist, 
übertaktet man eigentlich nur den Grafikchip da der am meisten Leistung bringt.
Würde man Grafikchip und VRAM gleichzeitig übertakten kostet es Leistung, 
da der Grafikchip nicht so hochtaktet und der takt nicht konstant gehalten wird.
Das alles ändert sich wenn man ein spezielles Mod Bios für die Grafikkarte flashed.
Denn ohne TDP Limit und kann man bequem den Grafikchip und VRAM auf maximal übertakten.



illousion schrieb:


> Oder würde endlich mal meinen faulen Arsch dazu bekommen richtig anzufangen



Du faules S....  komm mal in die Hufe !! LOS ! Peitsche auspack und knall !!!


----------



## Markus_P (6. Januar 2014)

Ah ok
Mir kommt schon so langsam das gefühl auf "gtx 780ti classi haben wollen"
Verlier ich nicht mit dem anderen Bios die Garantie (ist mir auch wichtig wenn ich schon ne graka um die 600 euro + 100euro waküplatte kaufe 
Und wie ist das genau mit dem EVGA precision x tool zum übertakten da bleibt ja die Garantie erhalten oder ?

EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified im Test Also ich muss sagen TOP 

mfg Markus


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Januar 2014)

Du verliest die Garantie immer, 
sobald man die Grafikkarte außerhalb der Spezifikationen betreibt, ob es dann OC oder Bios flashen ist dabei egal !

Wenn sich ab März-April sich nichts sonderlich verändert, habe ich zwei von den Classys dann unter Wasser in meinem Rechner 
Denn wenn die 880 GTX noch so lange auf sich warten lässt, bleibt keine andere Wahl, schade


----------



## Markus_P (6. Januar 2014)

ja aber

Darf bei EVGA übertaktet werden? - ComputerBase Forum

da ist halt meine Frage ob das noch immer gilt
normal darf ich ja keinen anderen kühler draufmachen bei evga schon und wenn das mit dem übertakten stimmt 
BIOS flash dachte ich mir das sie das nicht zulassen aber evga verkauft ja das sogenannte EVBot da kann ich laut dem Test die Spannung auf bis zu 1,5 Ghz erhöhen 
Ich seh da erhlich gesagt sonst keinen Sinn das durch diese Möglichkeiten die Garantie weg ist ...
bei asus z.b. weiß ich das ich dort nicht machen darf

Mfg Markus

edit: http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/EVGA_(Unternehmen)

Das besondere an den Grafikkarten von EVGA ist, dass die Garantie von 3 Jahren, gegen einen Aufpreis von 8 € bis 50 €, auf 5 oder 10 Jahre verlängert werden kann.[3] Außerdem schließt sie nutzerseitige Änderungen wie z.B. das Austauschen des vormontierten Kühlers und Übertakten ein. Aus diesem Grund erfreuen sich die EVGA Grafikkarten bei Übertaktern einer recht großen Beliebtheit.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Januar 2014)

1,5V nicht Ghz ^^ 
Biosflash zählt definitiv nicht dazu, also Garantieverlust !

Wenn EVGA übertakten innerhalb der Garantie zulässt supi, mir aber egal da ich sie so oder so flashen werde.


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (6. Januar 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> 1,5V nicht Ghz ^^
> Biosflash zählt definitiv nicht dazu, also Garantieverlust !
> 
> Wenn EVGA übertakten innerhalb der Garantie zulässt supi, mir aber egal da ich sie so oder so flashen werde.



 Mehlstaubs "sch**** auf alles was Standard ist Politik" 
Einfach wunderbar 

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon wenns soweit ist


----------



## illousion (6. Januar 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Du faules S....  komm mal in die Hufe !! LOS ! Peitsche auspack und knall !!!


 
*HändeschützendüberKopfhaltundgeducktindenKellerlauf* 

Werde mal ein wenig anzeichnen auf dem hübschen Buchensperrholz


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Januar 2014)

Dann ab in den Keller.  

Denk dran nur gespitze Bleistife schreiben gut !


----------



## hanssx2 (6. Januar 2014)

Huhu, 

bei mir ging es jetzt auch mal weiter habe meine ersten Sleeving erfolge und misserfolge  

aber es sieht schon echt gut aus 

habe den Atx Strang und die GPU Stromkabel fertig gesleeved

nur gefallen mir die Stecker gar nicht diese sind vom NT aus Rot gewesen und sehen jetzt mit dem scharz gut aus aber leider mit dem orangenem Sleeve beschissen.
Kennst du eine gute bezugsquelle für sowas. Wollte zuerst welche von einem alten NT nehmen nur habe ich keins mehr umfliegen 
brauch halt schwarze stecker für den ATX stecker für die cpu den und 3x gpu (also 8pin und 6+2pin)

habe schon gegooglt nur stosse ich immer dort auf ein komplettes Kabel und soviel unnützes geld wollte ich dann doch net auslegen, wenn ich nr den stecker haben möchte

vll kennst du ja was, nils vermarktet ja leider sowas net :d


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Januar 2014)

aquatuning hat "leere" stecker. einfach mal in der modding abteilung suchen, hab da meinen durchgehenden schwazren 24pin stecker her, mein nt hat original einen 20+4, wo der kleiner 4pin in neon gelb gewesen ist


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Januar 2014)

So wie es Feuertoifel gesagt bei Aquatuning.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Connector


----------



## hanssx2 (6. Januar 2014)

vielen dank für die tipps

manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen net. War heute bestimmt schon 10 mal fu deren Seite für meine Wakü muss ja noch 2x 480 radis haben  

dann werde ich das gleichmal mitordern


----------



## illousion (6. Januar 2014)

Und wenns die bei aquatuning nicht gibt, kannste auch noch bei caseking vorbeischauen


----------



## hanssx2 (7. Januar 2014)

ja super hat auf jedenfall geklappt und ich habe alles gefunden nur sind die finger wund vom Sleeven des Nts   aber wer kennt das nicht hier 


Ich hab noch neh Frage zum Radiator unten im Post 237




MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> Wie versprochen ein *Update :*
> 
> In *Bild 1* sieht man den untere Radiatorhalter.
> ...


 

hast du dir von einem Kumpel eine Halterung für den 480er machen lassen. 

Ist da noch dranzu kommen ? Denn ich persönlich finde leicht verdeckte Lüfter ebenfalls Hässlich 

Diese gehäuse ist schon ost offen, da kann es auch alles zeigen und nicht nur was abgeschnittenes


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Januar 2014)

Hi hanssx2

Ja die Radiatorenhalter sind selber von mir gezeichnet und von meinem Kumpel ausgeschnitten worden.
Die Halter sind nicht zum rein schieben wie die Standardschienen die habe ich mit selber gebohrten Löchern befestigt.
Also du braucht einen Akkuschrauber und Schrauben um die Radiatorenhalter zu befestigen.
Die Vorlage von mir ist im Computer von meinem Kumpel, also somit nochmal herstellbar.


----------



## hanssx2 (7. Januar 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Hi hanssx2
> 
> Ja die Radiatorenhalter sind selber von mir gezeichnet und von meinem Kumpel ausgeschnitten worden.
> Die Halter sind nicht zum rein schieben wie die Standardschienen die habe ich mit selber gebohrten Löchern befestigt.
> ...



Bin gerade auf den Heimweg von der Arbeit
Und kann nur mit den Handy schreiben 

Was hat dich dass denn gekostet ? 
Also dein Aufwand und die der Manufaktur


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Januar 2014)

Also nur die unteren Radatorhalter würde ich sagen ca.60€.
Freundschaftspreis bei mir versteht sich. 
Das aber immer noch nicht billig.


----------



## hanssx2 (7. Januar 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Also nur die unteren Radatorhalter würde ich sagen ca.60€.
> Freundschaftspreis bei mir versteht sich.
> Das aber immer noch nicht billig.


 
klingt aber gut 
bin ich dennoch dabei 

werde noch diesen monat abwarten müsen bis ich dir das go geben kann, da sich gerade entscheidet was ich nach meinem jetzigen Studium studieren kann und ich jede Menge unterwegs sein werde 
und es wieder kohle raushauen möchte wenn ich weiss was nach Juli passiert


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (7. Januar 2014)

Könnte man die Vorlage dafür bekommen? 
Ich möchte eigentlich auch auf abgeschnittene Lüfter verzichten...

Oder muss man die untere Seitenabdeckung beim Radiator unbedingt wegnehmen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Januar 2014)

Hi ihr beiden !

Die Vorlage ist nur im Computer vorhanden und der ist in der Firma von meinem Kumpel.
Nur dort kann man sie ausschneiden lassen.
Dazu muss man sie an die Lüfter die ihr verbaut anpassen.
Denn nicht jeder Lüfter ist gleich von den Rundungen her, die aktuell Vorlage im Computer ist für meine Lüfter angepasst.
Daher muss das auch geändert werden damit alles passt.
Aber ich kann euch die Radiatorhalter machen lassen wenn ihr wollt inklusive Lüfteränderung die ich angesprochen habe.
Muss dazu genau wissen welche Lüfter ihr verwendet.

So sehen die Halter bei mir aus.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...vy-bridge-e-mehlstaub-cat-24.html#post5639691


----------



## xCiRE007x (7. Januar 2014)

Mehlstaub ? kannst mal kurz bei Facebook reinschauen ? danke


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (7. Januar 2014)

Hi Mehlstaub,

Danke nochmals für den Link , ich glaube mittels dem Bild sollte ich soetwas mit meinem Vater zusammen schaffen, der hat ein Händchen für Metallarbeiten 
Die in Deutschland zu machen und dann in die Schweiz kommen zu lassen würde mich dann doch zu viel Kosten.
Daher versuche ich es selbst mal  

Nochmals zur Frage von mir vorhin: die untere Abdeckung, beim Radiator, muss man die vorne wegschrauben, sodass die Luftschlitze sichtbar werden damit die Radis Luft bekommen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Januar 2014)

Ja die Abdeckung sollte man wegschrauben damit mehr Luft reinkommt in den Radiator.


----------



## hanssx2 (7. Januar 2014)

Also da bei mir noch nicht ganz klar ist, welche Lüfter ich nehme, werde ich auch erstmal schauen. 

Die crosair lüfter sind ja bombe es gibt nur leider kein orangenes Inlay und rot passt einfach bei mir nicht ins farbkonzept rein. Es gab doch die Inlays nur in drei farben oder?   Blau rot und noch was glaube ich


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Januar 2014)

Da die gibt es nur in drei Farben, weiß ist auch dabei und die kann man orange lackieren. 
Weiß hat Corsair genau aus diesem Grund mit reingelegt.


----------



## hanssx2 (7. Januar 2014)

boah cool, dann werde ich mich auf die suche nach einem video dafür begeben 

sodass ich mir die ggf doch holen kann


----------



## Callisto (7. Januar 2014)

Mit beleuchtung gibts die ja auch, mensch. Die sind ja sau teuer.

Gucke gespannt weiter.

Gruß
Calli


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Januar 2014)

Jo die Lüfter von Corsair mit LED´s sind neu, sehen auch gut aus aber der Preis.


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (8. Januar 2014)

Bei mir werden es vermutlich die Noiseblocker E-Loop Bionic in weiss.
Echt tolle und vor allem leise Lüfter. 

Wie sieht es denn mit der Lautstärke von den Corsair aus? 
Habe mal ein Feedback gelesen in dem es hiess die seien laut, aber wenn Mehlstaub sich für sein Silent Projekt diese aussucht, muss es wohl einen Grund dafür geben. 

Oder regelst du sie selbst, bzw. lässt du sie mit weniger Spannung laufen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Januar 2014)

sowie ich den guten mann hier kennengelernt habe, werden die soweit wie nötig geregelt, aber auch nicht ein stück zu weit um bloß nicht zuviel leistung zu verlieren


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Januar 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> sowie ich den guten mann hier kennengelernt habe, werden die soweit wie nötig geregelt, aber auch nicht ein stück zu weit um bloß nicht zuviel leistung zu verlieren



Jetzt hast du mich echt zum lachen gebracht  du kennst mich aber echt erschreckend gut mein lieber ! 

@Hyp3ri0n 
Ja, meine Lüfter werden alle mit einer Lüftersteuerung geregelt. 
Geregelt sind die Corsairlüfter auch silent tauglich. 

E-Loop werde in Push / Pull laut, das wollte ich dir noch sagen !


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (8. Januar 2014)

@FeuerToifel
Hattest wohl nen guten Riecher was Mehlstaub betrifft  



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> E-Loop werde in Push / Pull laut, das wollte ich dir noch sagen !


Ok, was würdest du noch empfehlen? Geht halt auch ein bisschen um die Farbgebung. Da die von Corsair auch weiss sind, würden die gewissermassen auch ins Konzept passen. 
Oder gibt es da noch andere Tipps bezüglich weissen Lüftern/ mit weissen Elementen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Januar 2014)

tja, ich verfolge dein tagebuch schon von anfang an  oder so ziemlich von anfang. 

dein spruch "ein grad mehr als nötig ist ein grad zuviel" (oder so ähnlich) ist hängen geblieben. ich bin zwar nicht so hinter niedrigst-temperaturen her, aber dafür umso mehr hinter einem leisen system.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Januar 2014)

Hyp3ri0n schrieb:


> @FeuerToifel
> Hattest wohl nen guten Riecher was Mehlstaub betrifft
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kenne keine weißen Lüfter die gut sind  Bis die E-Loop die kannst aber nur in Push verwenden was ja Blöd ist.

@Feuertoifel

Ja für mich ist "Ein Grad ist ein Grad zuviel"


----------



## Markus_P (8. Januar 2014)

sind diese Lüfter für push and pull was ... ? 
Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition (CO-9050009-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
sind auch die einzigen die bei Geizhals gelistet sind (140mm von Corsair)


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Januar 2014)

Nein, das sind keine Lüfter die man auf einen Radiator montiert, das sind Air Flow Lüfter steht auch im Namen AF140 steht für Air Flow.
Air Flow bedeutet freie Luft und die sollte man über all da anbringen wo der Lüfter frei die Luft ansaugen und ausblasen kann.
Diese Lüfter sind nicht für Radiatoren geeignet !

Es gibt von Corsair die SP Lüfter diese sind für Radiatoren gedacht, leider gibt es sie nicht in 140mm Version.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Januar 2014)

am besten lastbetrieb bei raumtemperatur  aber was für eine wakü man da benötigt, wenn man nicht gerade mit lärmender kokü oder so arbeiten will...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Januar 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Es gibt wieder mal etwas neues !

Heute habe ich das neue Bios 4802 für das Rampage VI Extreme geflashed.

Und habe noch Umbauarbeiten am EK Supremacy gemacht.
Der Supremacy hat vier Schrauben an der Bodenplatte die vom Schraubenkopf über die Bodenplatte herausragen. 
Diese habe ich ersetzt mit Schrauben dessen Schraubenkopf etwas kleiner sind und somit in der Bodenplatte ganz verschwinden.
Ich hatte ein Problem als ich die CPU geschliffen habe das ein Schraubenkopf auf dem CPU Halter aufgelegen ist, 
somit hatte die CPU nicht den optimalen Anpressdruck. 
Des weitern habe ich mit Rändelmuttern besorgt, die es mir erlauben den Anpressdruck etwas zu erhöhen.
Beide Umbauarbeiten habe zusätzlich in Durchschnitt 3°C unter Volllast die Temperaturen gesenkt.

Diese Bild zeigt den EK Supremacy mit den neuen Rändelmuttern an den 4 Seiten zum festdrehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier habe ich nochmal ein Bild vom aktuell Zustand gemacht, ich weiß es ist alles verstaubt wird aber alles noch gesäubert.
Der Schlauch am Boden sowie viele Kabel sind noch nicht Final verlegt, das wird erst dann Final wenn die Grafikkarten montiert werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## hanssx2 (9. Januar 2014)

wie immer schöne Bilder 

überlegst du eigentlich dir noch ein schöne Schlauchmanagment oder ist das schon die Finaleversion und du färbst nur noch das Wasser?


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (9. Januar 2014)

Dieser "Ein Grad ist ein Grad zu viel"-Wahnsinn will wohl kein Ende nehmen 
Nein, ich finds super was du da machst Mehlstaub, null-compromise auf höchstem Niveau. 
Weiter so, ich freu mich mit dir für jedes Grad weniger das du machst


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Januar 2014)

ich wollt grad sage, die rändelmuttern sind doch dabei. aber da ist mir eingefallen, dass ek ja hutmuttern belegt, die nur einen gewissen druck erlaben, da irgendwann zuende ist. 

ich hab meinem kühler härtere federn verpasst, die bei der universal backplate von alphacool beiliegen. einen test bzgl des unterschieds hab ich aber nicht gemacht, dazu wollte ich zu fix mit dem basteln anfangen


----------



## hanssx2 (9. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube wir alle lungern hie rnur rum und warten auf updates 

alle haben gleichzeitig gepostet


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (9. Januar 2014)

hanssx2 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir alle lungern hie rnur rum und warten auf updates
> 
> alle haben gleichzeitig gepostet



Ja im Moment gibt es echt viele spannende Build-Logs  und ich bleib gern up-to-date und das so schnell wie möglich 
(ausser wenn ich schlafe, dann, ja dann... schlaf ich halt  )


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Januar 2014)

hanssx2 schrieb:


> wie immer schöne Bilder
> 
> überlegst du eigentlich dir noch ein schöne Schlauchmanagment oder ist das schon die Finaleversion und du färbst nur noch das Wasser?



Die Schläuche an der CPU und MOSFET´s sind so Final möglichst kurz gehalten das passt soweit.
Der Schlauch im Boden wir geändert wenn die Grafikkarten eingebaut werden und 
da ich das Wasser so wiso nochmal zum Einbau der Grafikkarten ablassen muss kommt noch kein Färbemittel rein, 
erst wenn alle Schläuche eingebaut sind werde ich Mayhems rotes Konzentratmittel einfüllen.
Es wäre Verschwendung jetzt schon das Wasser zu färben.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Januar 2014)

hast du eigendlich irgendwelche probleme bemerkt beim entlüften? ich frag nur, weil die pumpe ja ein gutes stück über dem ausgang vom agb hängt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Januar 2014)

Entlüften ist kein Problem, ich habe da mittlerweile so meine Tricks.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Januar 2014)

hinlegen stelle ich mir etwas umständlich vor bei so einem riesen case  vor allem das wieder aufrichten


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Januar 2014)

Das geht, das auch kein Problem.


----------



## Offset (9. Januar 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren was so ein Schrank wiegt. Unter den Arm klemmen geht da ja nicht mehr .


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Januar 2014)

Also aktuell wiegt mein Rechner genau 31,2 kg Tendenz weiter Steigend.


----------



## Offset (9. Januar 2014)

O_o damit kannst ordentlich Krafttraining machen. Steckt aber auch viel drin in dem Teil.


----------



## Multithread (9. Januar 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Also aktuell wiegt mein Rechner genau 31,2 kg Tendenz weiter Steigend.


Und ich dachte meine 13 sind für nen _Tragbaren_ rechner schon viel, wie viele Leute brauchst du um den umzustellen wenn er mal fertig ist?

Machst du eigentlich auch Abstandhalter beim Radiator drauf, damit auch ja die ganze Fläche möglichst gleichmässige belüftet wird und gegen Lüfterrauschen. Oder bringt das 'nichts'?


----------



## hanssx2 (9. Januar 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Und ich dachte meine 13 sind für nen _Tragbaren_ rechner schon viel, wie viele Leute brauchst du um den umzustellen wenn er mal fertig ist?
> 
> Machst du eigentlich auch Abstandhalter beim Radiator drauf, damit auch ja die ganze Fläche möglichst gleichmässige belüftet wird und gegen Lüfterrauschen. Oder bringt das 'nichts'?


 
das Gehäuse leer wiegt ja shcon 18kg  

davon wird der rechner nicht leichter


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Januar 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Und ich dachte meine 13 sind für nen _Tragbaren_ rechner schon viel, wie viele Leute brauchst du um den umzustellen wenn er mal fertig ist?
> 
> Machst du eigentlich auch Abstandhalter beim Radiator drauf, damit auch ja die ganze Fläche möglichst gleichmässige belüftet wird und gegen Lüfterrauschen. Oder bringt das 'nichts'?



Hi Multithread

Abstandshalter braucht man nicht von den Lamellen bis zum Lüfter ist bauart bedingt 10mm Platz, 
also genug Platz das die Fläche gleichmässig belüftet wird,
dank den Gaskets entweicht keine Luft mehr somit habe ich auch den maximalen Luftdruck innerhalb des Radiators.

Ich habe spezielle Gaskets aus Aluminium anfertigen lassen.

Bild 3
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...vy-bridge-e-mehlstaub-cat-21.html#post5616151

Bild 9,10,11
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...vy-bridge-e-mehlstaub-cat-21.html#post5620901

Und ja, zu zweit zum tragen sollte man sein.


----------



## hanssx2 (10. Januar 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Und ja, zu zweit zum tragen sollte man sein.



Oder ein Bauer muss man sein


----------



## Linq (11. Januar 2014)

Ohne jetzt genauer gelesen zu haben, dass Case ist riesig und habe mich Dank deinem Tagebuch für mein 900D die ein oder andrere Idee aber auch Tipp abholen können, aber wo bleiben die Karten ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Januar 2014)

Linq schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt genauer gelesen zu haben, dass Case ist riesig und habe mich Dank deinem Tagebuch für mein 900D die ein oder andrere Idee aber auch Tipp abholen können, aber wo bleiben die Karten ?



Hi Linq 

Freut mich das du Tipp übernehmen konntest.
Frühestens März, April wie ich jetzt schon fünf mal geschrieben habe, denn es kann sein das neue Karten oder 780Ti mit 6GB auf den Markt kommen werden.


----------



## IqpI (12. Januar 2014)

Och mehlstaub, es sind 77 seiten, wer liest denn das alles (außer Schülern wie mir in bio )?  schreib das am besten in den startpost


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Januar 2014)

Es steht im Startpost.


----------



## IqpI (12. Januar 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Es steht im Startpost.



da steht nur, dass es zwei 780ti wahrscheinlich classified werden, aber nicht, wann du sie dir zulegst 

EDIT: was ich noch entdeckt habe: im 2. Post Schreibst du, dass es 2 r9 290x werden


----------



## FrozenEYZ (12. Januar 2014)

Ich finde diesen Build Log einfach großartig  Sehr geiles Modding Project und quasi nebenbei berätst und fachsimpelst du noch über Hardware


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Januar 2014)

IqpI schrieb:


> da steht nur, dass es zwei 780ti wahrscheinlich classified werden, aber nicht, wann du sie dir zulegst
> 
> EDIT: was ich noch entdeckt habe: im 2. Post Schreibst du, dass es 2 r9 290x werden



OK, Ok erwischt ich ändere das mal. 



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Ich finde diesen Build Log einfach großartig  Sehr geiles Modding Project und quasi nebenbei berätst und fachsimpelst du noch über Hardware



Danke dir für dein Lob !


----------



## Markus_P (12. Januar 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Also aktuell wiegt mein Rechner genau 31,2 kg Tendenz weiter Steigend.


 
oje dann muss ich den Kompressor in mein Zimmer tragen um den PC zu entlüften ... ist leichter 
Weil 2 Stockwerke die Stiege runter so nen 3000 Euro kasten ist naja sagen wir mal so nicht empfehlenswert  
kurz dastolbert schon sind 3k euro im Eimer ^^ und der Erschlägt dich fast 

Wie schon gesagt schönes Build 

Und ich hoffe für dich / für mich auch das maxwell was bis april wird ... weil wegen Gerüchte erst ende 2014  sodass es bei mir wahrscheinlich eine 780 classy wird 

mfg Markus


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Januar 2014)

Ich warte mal wie sich das entwickelt mit den Grafikkarten März, April wissen wir hoffentlich alle mehr.
Dann kann man sicher abschätzen wann die großen Karten wirklich auf den Markt kommen.
Denke aber wie du sagt das es frühestens Ende dieses Anfang nächstes Jahr wird.

Bedeutet zwei EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified für mich. 
Zwei mal die Classified + zwei Wasserkühler + die Wasserkühler Brücke + EVGA SLI Brücke = ca. 1670€ 
Beide dann unter Wasser bei 1,35V Chipspannung macht dann 1380-1440MHz Chiptakt und 1950MHz Speichertakt.
mein Ziel ist über 20000 3DMark11 das werde ich aber locker schaffen 25000 ist realistischer.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*So noch etwas ganz wichtiges, bitte alle mitmachen damit man das Problem schnell lösen kann !*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/293075-suche-radialluefter.html


----------



## Markus_P (13. Januar 2014)

mein ziel wird sein 
780 classy unter wasser mit 1,21 volt und 1300 24/7 
oder sonst die 870... mal schaun wie die preise und leistung sind ... über 500 für die gpu geb ich nicht aus ...  
aber 1400 sind schon recht viel ...


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (13. Januar 2014)

Also ich glaube das Mehlstaub schon mehrfach bewiesen hat das Geld hier keine Rolle mehr spielt 
Es geht ihm einfach darum ein Mords-System zu bauen, auch wenn das heisst das er für die Grakas schon mehr ausgibt als so mancher für seinen ganzen Knecht. 
Null-Compromise halt


----------



## Markus_P (13. Januar 2014)

Mir ist gerade eine neue Idee gekommen fürs nächste? Projekt

D900 mit der Hardware unter Wasser setzen und vl Fische herumschwimmen lassen 
Brauchst keine Lüfter und ist die beste Kühlung 
Und 2 bis 3 Putzfische die das fenster putzen 

ne im Ernst... du suchst ja nen 15 mm dicken radiallüfter ... so saugt der die luft an? unten oben oder wirbelt er nur Luft herum ...
könnst einen größeren Lüfter unten oder oben montieren sodass ein Luftstrom per Lufttunnel über deine Cpu Backblade geht...
Weiß nicht ob du da irgendwo platz hast oder ob das zu 100% so gut funktioniert hab es leider (noch :p) nicht
Sonst halt Wasser aber das ist teurer 
Hab aber 2 Lüfter im anderen Thread gepostet dich ich auf die schnelle fand...

mfg Markus


----------



## Offset (13. Januar 2014)

Markus_P schrieb:


> ...Sonst halt Wasser aber das ist teuer...



Ein wassergekühlter Backplatemod wäre der Hammer! Damit wäre er garantiert der erste.


----------



## IqpI (13. Januar 2014)

Allerdings, und das wär genau richtig für ihn, mit seiner 1 grad ist ein grad zu viel Einstellung


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. Januar 2014)

Er hat ja selbst angekündigt, den Backplatemod noch zu verbessern aber es könnte zum Problem werden, die Schläuche hinten durchzuzerren. Aber die Idee ist


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Januar 2014)

einfach einen gpu-only kühler raufsetzen. des teil von ek zb hat die gewinde seitlich, müsste somit machbar sein. sehr warscheinlich braucht das teil zwar eine neue mounting plate, aber das ist ja egal wenn es funktioniert


----------



## Markus_P (13. Januar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Er hat ja selbst angekündigt, den Backplatemod noch zu verbessern aber es könnte zum Problem werden, die Schläuche hinten durchzuzerren. Aber die Idee ist


 
Hat er nicht oben (hinter der mittelwand) ein Wasserrohr gelegt?
könnte er abzweigen und das Wasser über die Backblade fließen lassen 
Kein Staub, kein Lärm, beste Kühlung, teuer oder/und warscheinlich eigenbau .. 

mfg Markus


----------



## Markus_P (13. Januar 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Wie ich im Post#625 schon gesagt habe.
> Die Backplatemod werde ich aber in Zukunft noch weiter verfeiner.
> Version 3.0 wird mit Sicherheit nächstes Jahr starten.
> 
> Dir gefällt meine Zipfelmütze ?


 
"Hust" unter Wasser "Hust"


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Januar 2014)

Jo ich habe hinten einen Wasserschlauch der zur CPU geht.  
Das keine schlechte Idee mit dem GPU-Wasserkühler das wäre optimal, schau ich mal wie ich das hin bekomme. 

So bin aktuell nach der Suche nach einem geeigneten Wasserblock für die Backplatekühlung.
Es muß nicht von Ek oder so sein, im Kältegerätebau gibt es genug anderes Material wo ich mal zuerst durchschauen werde.
Der Kühler sollte eine gewisse Größe haben die die EK GPU Kühler nicht haben. 
Ich werde schon etwas finden.

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

So mal ein neues Zwischenergebnis. 
Spannungen werden ganz zum Schluss angepasst.
Jetzt werde ich mal noch die RAM Timings verschärfen.

Prime 95 war jetzt 34h 9min Stabil dann habe ich selber abgebrochen.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Markus_P (13. Januar 2014)

Bin schon neugierig wie viel Grad das bringt  (edit: wie viel weniger Grad das bringt )
Frage wie viel Platz hast du hinter der mittleren Wand? 25 mm ... ?

mfg Markus


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Januar 2014)

Hier ist genug Platz für eine Wasserkühler mit seitlichen Anschlüssen. 
Bin gerade am suchen es wird denke ich kein Standardkühler von irgend einer Wasserkühler Firma werden. 
Lasst euch überraschen, bin gerade auf der Suche, wichtig die Abmessungen müssen passen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Januar 2014)

hm, bei einer sonderanfertigung gakknst du ja eigendlich auch direkt die backplate weglassen und dann nur ein bauteil haben. so dürfte das ganze noch besser werden. also die bodenplatte des kühlers ist gleichzeitig die backplate für den cpu-sockel


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Januar 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> hm, bei einer sonderanfertigung gakknst du ja eigendlich auch direkt die backplate weglassen und dann nur ein bauteil haben. so dürfte das ganze noch besser werden. also die bodenplatte des kühlers ist gleichzeitig die backplate für den cpu-sockel



Das Funktioniert leider so nicht, die Sockelbodenplatte auf der Rückseite des Mainboard muss weiter bestand haben, 
da sie mit dem CPU Sockel vorne durch 4 Schrauben verbunden ist. 
Aber der Wasserkühler wird genau da aufliegen wo der jetzige Kupferkühler ist und dort mit Wärmelietkleber befestigt. 
Oder der Wasserkühler wird auch von hinten durch das Mainboard durch verschraubt mit genau den gleichen Abständen wie der aktuell Kupferkühler.
Oder wieder eine andere Lösung ich besorge mir eine Kupferplatte ca 3mm dick mit dem Abmassen des alten Kupferkühler, bohre die gleich Löcher in das Kupfer wie beim Kupferkühler und klebe darauf den Wasserkühler.

Sorry mir rennen gerade wieder viele Gedanken durch den Kopf, glaub mir wir wird etwas gutes einfallen.


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (14. Januar 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Sorry mir rennen gerade wieder viele Gedanken durch den Kopf, glaub mir wir wird etwas gutes einfallen.



Daran zweifelt niemand mein Lieber   wenn man deine Arbeit anschaut und deinen Log ein bisschen mitverfolgt erklärt sich das von selbst 
Mir bleibt nur übrig dich immer wieder zu loben für deine Kreativität und dein Umsetzungsvermögen


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Januar 2014)

Hyp3ri0n schrieb:


> Daran zweifelt niemand mein Lieber   wenn man deine Arbeit anschaut und deinen Log ein bisschen mitverfolgt erklärt sich das von selbst
> Mir bleibt nur übrig dich immer wieder zu loben für deine Kreativität und dein Umsetzungsvermögen


 sign.

ich kenne das mit den gedanken. ich merke das ja jetzt schon allene wieder an deinem backplate mod. ich war vorhin schon am überlegen, ob man den kühler nicht doch irgendwie gleichzeitig als backplate nutzen kann, wie genau man das dann fertigen (lassen) müsste. blöd is dabei immer, dass ich die hardware nicht selber habe um zu sehen, ob das geht und wie man das machen müsste.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Januar 2014)

Also ich bin rein gedanklich auch der Meinung das man den Kühler mit entsprechenden Bohrungen und dem richtigen Gewinde direkt als Backplate nutzen können müsste. Allerdings hab ich meine Zweifel am Kupfergewinde die 4 Schrauben zum Kühler wirklich festzubekommen, da könnte das Kupfer allein zu weich sein... schwierig schwierig.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Januar 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Also ich bin rein gedanklich auch der Meinung das man den Kühler mit entsprechenden Bohrungen und dem richtigen Gewinde direkt als Backplate nutzen können müsste. Allerdings hab ich meine Zweifel am Kupfergewinde die 4 Schrauben zum Kühler wirklich festzubekommen, da könnte das Kupfer allein zu weich sein... schwierig schwierig.



Das funktioniert nicht, weil hinter dem Mainboard noch viele kleine Widerstände verbaut sind und so der Kühler nicht flach aufliegen kann.
Somit kann da nicht direkt ein Wasser Kühler aufliegen.
Das Backplate Modul an dem auch der Prozessorhalter dran ist wird durch das Mainboard verschraubt, daher muss man es weiter verwendet.
Das einzige was ich machen kann, ist ein Wasser Kühler auf das Backplate Modul zu setzte und das dann mit den 4 Löcher durch das Mainboard zu befestigen mit denen ich gerade den Kupferkühler und den Supremacy befestigt habe, das ist eine Möglichkeit.
Oder ich befestige den Wasser Kühler direkt mit Wärmeleitkleber auf dem Backplate Modul.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Januar 2014)

möglich sollte es sein, wenn man den kühlerboden genau wie die backplate fertigt, also dass der genauso aufliegt. aber das ist natürlich deutlich aufwendiger.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Januar 2014)

Dann fällt mir vorne der CPU halter heraus, das geht nicht, kann denn dann nicht mehr befestigen.


----------



## PulsarLP (15. Januar 2014)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht mehr ganz genau wie die Backplate hinten aussieht, aber so vom ersten Mal durchlesen und Bilder ankucken, hasst du ja nach meiner Errinerung nach ja ein Loch in der Mitte. Es wird zwar kompliziert und extreme Milimeterarbeit aber wieso regelst du das nicht einfach so, dass du mit Silikon oder was auch immer einen Abdruck erstellst vom hinteren Teil des Mobo und dann auf Basis von diesem einen Kühlkörper erstellst. 
Die Idee kam mir nur gerade in den Sinn weil ich beim Zahnarzt war und der mir wieder so einen hässlichen Zahnabruck erstellte von meinem Mund 

Es tut mir jetzt natürlich Leid wenn ich total daneben liege, aber ich bin nun halt (leider) noch nicht so ein Modding-Crack wie du.  
Naja hoffentlich kann ich dir, wenn auch nur Ansatzweise, ein bisschen weiterhelfen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Januar 2014)

PulsarLP schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt nicht mehr ganz genau wie die Backplate hinten aussieht, aber so vom ersten Mal durchlesen und Bilder ankucken, hasst du ja nach meiner Errinerung nach ja ein Loch in der Mitte. Es wird zwar kompliziert und extreme Milimeterarbeit aber wieso regelst du das nicht einfach so, dass du mit Silikon oder was auch immer einen Abdruck erstellst vom hinteren Teil des Mobo und dann auf Basis von diesem einen Kühlkörper erstellst.
> Die Idee kam mir nur gerade in den Sinn weil ich beim Zahnarzt war und der mir wieder so einen hässlichen Zahnabruck erstellte von meinem Mund
> 
> Es tut mir jetzt natürlich Leid wenn ich total daneben liege, aber ich bin nun halt (leider) noch nicht so ein Modding-Crack wie du.
> Naja hoffentlich kann ich dir, wenn auch nur Ansatzweise, ein bisschen weiterhelfen.



Hi PulsarLP

Auch wenn du dich als nicht "Modding-Crack" outest hast du zumindest die Bilder im Kopf was ich sehr gut finde.
Es ist leider nicht nur ein Loch in der Mitte sondern 3 Löcher insgesamt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deinen Vorschlag zu realisieren ist sehr hart. 
Daher habe ich vor auf dieser Backplate ein Wasserkühler montiert. 

Daher Suche ich einen Wasserkühler der folgende Anforderung erfüllt.
Maximale 90x90mm und maximal 30mm hoch, die Wasseranschlüsse müssen Seitlich sein G1/4 in eine Richtung. 
Wenn möglich auf Kupfer, noch besser aus Kupfer das vernickelt ist.

Bin für massig Vorschläge offen !!


----------



## Tohrschten (15. Januar 2014)

Kannst du nicht einfach einen falchen CPU Kühler nehemen und 90° Anschlüsse dran?

Oder was selber bauen, habe mal dieses Bild gefunden (leider sehr klein) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Januar 2014)

das problem bei einem cpu-kühler ist eben, dass die anschlüsse nach oben rausgehen. soviel platz ist nun wirklich zwischen seitenteil und mainboardtray.
mein alphacool nexxxos xp³ zum beispiel benötigt mit einem 90° winkelanschluss etwa 40mm.

meine idee war ja der hier: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/universal-vga-blocks/ek-vga-supremacy-acetal-nickel.html
der bräuchte nur eine neue befestigung. ist möglicherweise aber auch zu klein, um die backplate komplett zu bedecken


----------



## IqpI (15. Januar 2014)

Hey mehlstaub,
Ich weiß du bist ein Bastler, deswegen habe ich mir was überlegt. Wenn du fertig bist würde ich mein system gegen deins tauschen. Das ganze komplett kostenlos!
Warum? 
Ich kann dich doch nicht ohne bastelprojekt lassen. Überlegs dir gut    :'D


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Januar 2014)

Tohrschten  schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht einfach einen falchen CPU Kühler nehemen und 90° Anschlüsse dran?
> 
> Oder was selber bauen, habe mal dieses Bild gefunden (leider sehr klein)
> 
> ...


 
34mm habe ich exakt von der backplate bis zum Seitenteil keine mm mehr. 

Und so wie Feuertoifel schreibt sind CPU Kühler zu hoch mit den 90° Anschlüssen.

@IqpI 
Ich musste lachen, aber du glaubst ja gar nicht was ich noch so alles neben her mache. 
Mir wird die Arbeit nicht ausgehen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Januar 2014)

er alphacool ist schon recht niedrig, wenn ich mir die bilder von zB den aquacomputer kühlern ansehe, die sind bestimmt 20mm dick oder sogar noch mehr. 
leider hab ich keine info wie dick der vga-universalkühler von ek ist. 
alternative wäre zB der raystorm gpu only von xspc. aber auch der benötigt dann eine neue halterung.

edit: liquid extasy! die bauen doch nach wunsch kühler. also wenn du denen deine maße gibts, also grundfläche und maximale höhe, lochmaß zur befestigung und was sonst noch wichtig sein könnte, können die dir dort bestimmt helfen. jedoch die frage, in wie weit sich das rentiert. auch wenn das geld bei deinem projekt eine nebenrolle spielt, aus dem festner werfen muss trotzdem nicht sein


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Januar 2014)

Der EK Kühler ist schon nice !

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-PSS/EK-PSS-3831109805169.pdf

50x50mm und unter 30mm wir sind auf dem richtigen Weg.
Das ganze etwas Größer wäre noch besser.

Ich bin mal ganz schnell noch etwas messen, hab da gerade eine schöne Idee .


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Januar 2014)

ich hab mit dem gedanken gespielt, ob man nicht eine platte aus kupfer zwischen backplate und kühler legt. 1-2mm stärke. und die platte dann entweder auf der backplate oder am kühler verkleben. eher auf der backplate.


----------



## Callisto (15. Januar 2014)

Hmmmmm,

schwierig, du könntest dir natürlich auch einen machen lassen von den Jungs bei Liquid Extasy--> Fertigung von Kühlern außerhalb der Produktpalette

Gruß Calli


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Januar 2014)

Jo auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## IqpI (15. Januar 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> @IqpI
> Ich musste lachen, aber du glaubst ja gar nicht was ich noch so alles neben her mache.
> Mir wird die Arbeit nicht ausgehen.


Schade


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. Januar 2014)

*ganzliebmithundeblickguck*
Kannst du evtl bei kommenden weiteren Projekten nach Industrial Silence bitte weitere Tagebücher führen? Und seien es "nur" die größeren Projekte? Bitteeeeee............


----------



## IqpI (15. Januar 2014)

Ja, wenn du z.b. industrial crap (so nenn ich meinen PC ab jetzt ) machst :'D (ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf )


----------



## Offset (15. Januar 2014)

IqpI schrieb:


> ... industrial crap (so nenn ich meinen PC ab jetzt )...


 Meine Krücke hat nichtmal einen Namen verdient.


----------



## IqpI (15. Januar 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Meine Krücke hat nichtmal einen Namen verdient.



Ja doch ich hab ja auch schon ein bisschen "gemoddet" kannst ja mal in meine kurzzeittagebuch vorbeischauen, dann siehst du wieso "crap"


----------



## Offset (15. Januar 2014)

Hab dich sogar schon abboniert. Bin stiller Mitleser...vielleicht schreib ich ja was beim nächsten Update wenn ich mal wieder meine Tastatur vollgesabbert hab


----------



## IqpI (15. Januar 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Hab dich sogar schon abboniert. Bin stiller Mitleser...vielleicht schreib ich ja was beim nächsten Update wenn ich mal wieder meine Tastatur vollgesabbert hab



Was mich :0 ich hab wirklich einen Abonnenten? *gerührtes weinen* 

Edit: Entschuldigung für die Schleichwerbung, aber es ist auch nicht mal im Ansatz vergleichbar mit mehlstaubs Werk


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Januar 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich hab mit dem gedanken gespielt, ob man nicht eine platte aus kupfer zwischen backplate und kühler legt. 1-2mm stärke. und die platte dann entweder auf der backplate oder am kühler verkleben. eher auf der backplate.



Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken den EK GPU Kühler auf meinen Kupferkühler zu montieren,
in dem ich ein paar Kühlerlamellen heraus Dremel so das er reinpasst.
Dann kann ich 4 Löcher mit M3 oder M4 Gewinde in das Kupfer mache und damit dann den GPU Kühler fest schrauben.
Zwischen Kupferkühler und GPU-Kühler dann WLP und fertig wäre die Zusatzkühlung.
Außen herum noch die verbleibenden Lamellen und innen der Wasserkühler, wäre nahezu perfekt. 
jetzt muß ich morgen mal alles genau abmessen und schauen ob das passen würde, ich halte euch auf dem laufenden wie immer. 



badboy997 schrieb:


> *ganzliebmithundeblickguck*
> Kannst du evtl bei kommenden weiteren Projekten nach Industrial Silence bitte weitere Tagebücher führen? Und seien es "nur" die größeren Projekte? Bitteeeeee............



Mal sehn, im Prinzip spricht da nichts dagegen. 
Ich werte das auch mal als Lob, danke dir !


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Januar 2014)

an so etwas hatte ich auch schon gedacht. einfach dem jetzigen kühler einen deckel verpassen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. Januar 2014)

Dein Projekt ist einfach episch!

Du könntest dir auch überlegen, "nur" den EKWB GPU-Kühler zu montieren und Platz für die Widerstände ausfräsen zu lassen. Das könnte nur schwierig werden, wenn die Kupferbodenplatte zu dünn wäre(kannst ja evtl bei ekwb nachfragen wie dick die ist), aber dann kannst du immer noch auf Liquid Extasy ausweichen. Das Befestigungskit könnte man dann auch nochmal modifizieren, aber eines nach dem anderen


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Januar 2014)

das problem ist dabei, wie bereits genannt, dass die backplate auch die halterung für die cpu auf der oberseite vom mainboard hält.


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. Januar 2014)

Man könnte dann die Backplate(also das Standart-ding) so modifizieren, dass diese noch den nötigen Halt geben würde und man den Block da(mit entsprechend  gefräster "Bodenplatte" oder eben maßgefertigt) durchstecken kann. Den konnte man dann entsprechend mit so nem ami-Bomben-zwei-Komponenten-Kleber der entsprechend hoher Temperaturbeständigkeit an der Backplate fixieren. Das einzige Problem ist dann irgendwann später den Block wieder von der Backplate abzubekommen.

Beim Kleber ist schnell was gefunden: 

http://www3.westfalia.de/shops/werk..._kleber_temperaturbestaendig_bis_300_grad.htm


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Januar 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> das problem ist dabei, wie bereits genannt, dass die backplate auch die halterung für die cpu auf der oberseite vom mainboard hält.



Jo daher das Backplate Modul beleibt definitiv dran.

@badboy997
Keine Angst ich habe hier speziellen Wärmeleitkleber liegen das ich nicht das Problem.
Morgen wissen wir mehr wie das von den Abmessungen klappt.


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. Januar 2014)

Ich habe den eher gepostet, weil das dann wahrscheinlich keine besonders große Auflagefläche hat und es daher nicht ganz sicher wäre ob der Block da eingeklebt hält, daher wäre sowas eine gute Alternative. Aber wenn der Kleber halten würde den du im Moment hast würde es ja auch passen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Januar 2014)

Das ist spezieller Wärmeleitkleber schau :
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver Premium Silver Thermal Adhesive

In meinem Notebook Projekt das unten verlinkt ist habe die Kühlerchen damit auf die Heatpipe geklebt.


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß. Glaubst du ich lese nur hier mit?  

Wie sieht es mit dem Maßen aus?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Januar 2014)

*Heute mal, Rechnen mit Mehlstaub !* 

Habe Bilder gemacht von den Abmessungen hinter dem Mainboard.

Insgesamt sind es genau 35mm von Mainboard bis Seitenteil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und aktuell sind es 26mm von Mainboard bis Oberkante des Kupferkühlers.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kupferkühler ist laut Angaben des Herstellers 23,5mm hoch.
Dynatron Corporation - the leading manufacturer of CPU cooling products.

26mm - 23,5mm = 2,5mm das entspricht der dicke von Mainbaord bis zum Kupferkühler, 
also Wärmeleitpad, Backplate Modul und Wärmeleitpaste.

Der Kupferkühler ist wie gesagt 23,5mm hoch die Lamellen sind davon 18mm hoch.

23,5mm - 18mm = 5,5mm Das ist die dicke des Kupferkühler Bodens ohne Lamellen.
Ich werde hier einen Teil der Lamellen heraus dremeln 
und den Kupferboden etwas abtragen also die 5,5mm sind der schlimmste Fall.

Der EK- GPU Kühler ist laut Datenblatt 26,5mm hoch.
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-PSS/EK-PSS-3831109805169.pdf

Backplate Modul 2,5mm + Kupferkühler Boden 5,5mm + EK- GPU Kühler 26,5mm = 34,5mm

Somit ergibt sich wenn alle optimal läuft eine Gesamthöhe von 34,5mm.

35mm - 34,5mm = 0,5mm

Dann wären noch genau ein halber mm bis zum Seitenteil.

Das ist der "Worst Case" !

Ich kann von dem Backplate Modul noch etwas abschleifen und noch etwas vom Kupferkühlerboden.
Und ganz zur Not noch ein wenig den Plexideckel des Wasserkühlers.

Somit sollte es funktionieren mit dem EK GPU Wasserkühler auf der Rücksteite des Mainboards. 

Berechnung beendet !


----------



## hanssx2 (16. Januar 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> *Heute mal, Rechnen mit Mehlstaub !*
> 
> Habe Bilder gemacht von den Abmessungen hinter dem Mainboard.
> 
> ...


   da ich jetzt shcon einige zeit auch mit dran hänge und deine Ausführung kenne, gehe ich mal davon aus dass lächerliche 0,5mm kein problem sein sollten für dich. Ist ja eigentlich für deinen Maßstab schon vielzu viel Platz verschwendet


----------



## Callisto (16. Januar 2014)

Hehe das sind ja Toleranzen wie im Flugzeugbau


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (16. Januar 2014)

So kennt man Mehlstaub nunmal  Ich bin echt auf das Weitere gespannt


----------



## hanssx2 (16. Januar 2014)

Callisto schrieb:


> Hehe das sind ja Toleranzen wie im Flugzeugbau


 
Ich glaube dann wäre ich schon abgestürtzt


----------



## Callisto (16. Januar 2014)

hanssx2 schrieb:


> Ich glaube dann wäre ich schon abgestürtzt



Bist du ein Flugzeug ? Eher Pilot.

War ja auch nicht sooo ernst gemeint 

Aber der Rechner von Mehlstaub bleibt ja auf dem Boden


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. Januar 2014)

Rechnen mit Mehlstaub- weit interessanter als jeder Matheunterricht


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Januar 2014)

Ja ich werde das ganze wohl wagen und eine Wasserkühler auf die Backplate montieren. 



> Ich für meinen Teil werde die Backplatemod in Zukunft immer weiter verfeinern
> und auch in anderen Systemen zum Einsatz bringen.



Diesen Satz habe ich noch letzte Jahr gesagt, das es schon jetzt so schnell geht  hmmmm. Nagut ! 

Muss allerdings warten mit der Bestellung da ich für einen anderen Rechner auch noch Teile mit bestellen muss.
Und der Auftraggeber kann mir erst nächste Woche am Mittwoch genau zusagen was er jetzt Final alles drin haben möchte.
Werde dann auch nochmal ein paar Dinge an diesem Projekt verändern, die mir immer noch nicht gefallen, lasst euch überraschen.


----------



## Callisto (17. Januar 2014)

Hallo Mehlstaub,

was mir gerade an meinem 900D aufgefallen ist. Wenn oben das Gitter wieder montiert wird bremst das den Luftzug sehr stark ein. Ich weiß du hast push pull, bei mir ist es nur pull, Lüfter oben drauf saugen aus dem Gehäuse die Luft raus.

Wenn ich die Lüfter voll laufen lasse und unten an den Radi ein stück Folie hin halte, wird die gehalten vom sog. Mach ich das Gitter oben drauf fällt die Folie am Radi runter.Lüfter sind bei mir abgedichtet gegen den Radi und gegenseitg.Also kann die Luft nur durch den Radi. Das heißt doch wenn das Mesh oben so ausbremst verliert man Kühlleistung. Ich hab schon überlegt nur das Meshgitter raus zu nehmen. Da müssen so kleine Laschen umgebogen werden , aber ob die das paar mal mit machen ist eine andere Frage.

Was meinst du zu meiner Luftbremstheorie  evtl. eine überlegung, um 1°C Kühler zu kommen. Denn das eine Grad ist für dich zuviel 

Gruß
Calli


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Januar 2014)

Hi Calli

Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, habe zwar nie mit nur Push oben versucht aber kann mir das gut vorstellen bei dir das es stark bremst.
Ich suche übrigens auch eine Lösung denn mir gefällt das Mesh auch nicht selbst bei mir kommt wenig Luft heraus. 
Ich habe sogar stärkere Luftgeräusche als ohne den Deckel und das würde ich gerne ändern. 
Nicht um sonst hat das Projekt bei mir ein "Silence" im Namen 
Vielleicht mal nach einem gleich dünnen Mesh suchen aber mit weiteren Löchern,
das würde schon helfen aber ich würde es nie komplett entfernen, 
sieht dann sicher bescheiden aus geschweige denn wenn man die Finger oder ein Gegenstand rein fällt, 
das dann töttlich für die Lüfter oder den Radiator.

Bin auch gerne für Vorschläge offen ! 
Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich selber noch keine wirklich für mich auch befriedigende Lösung gefunden, 
sonst hätte ich sie schon umgesetzt 

*Nur zum Verständnis ich meine nicht das Mesh aus Metall sonder das innerhalb des Mesh mit den ganz feinen Löchern !*

Edit : Hey mir ist etwas eingefallen, man könnte ja einer der beiden großen Staubfilter die mitgeliefert werden einbauen,
das könnte funktionieren, ich brauch nur einen der großen an der Fensterfront für den Radiator, der zweite liegt bei mir herum !


----------



## Callisto (18. Januar 2014)

> *Nur zum Verständnis ich meine nicht das Mesh aus Metall sonder das innerhalb des Mesh mit den ganz feinen Löchern !*


Schon klar 

Hmmm, das ist doch zu schmal. Wenn muss es schon über die komplette länge und breite das gleiche Mesh sein.

Seh ich gerade richtig daß das Mesh auf den Kunstoffrahmen drauf geklebt ist  , ich dachte das liegt nur dazwischen.

Eine möglichkeit wäre Moskitonetz in schwarz, gibts doch in jedem Bauhaus.

Laschen umklappen, Mesh raus schneiden, Fliegengitter dazwischen , Kunstoffrahmen rein, Laschen umklappen fertig.

Hmm können wir damit leben   

Gruß
Calli

PS: Oder doch mal in einen Stoffladen. Da könnte man ja auch eine rote Gardine nehmen. 
      Stell mir gerade vor wie der / die Verkäufer /in schaut wenn man durch die Stoffe pustet um zu schauen wieviel Luft die durchlassen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Januar 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Calli da ich ein klein wenig verrückt bin, habe ich schon mal angefangen das Kunststoff innen Teil heraus zu nehmen und zu Fotografieren.
In der Tat ist das innere Kunststoffteil ist aus einem Guss gemacht, 
also man kann nicht mit extra den Kunstoff Mesh mit den kleinen Löchern heraushohlen.

*Warnung an alle 900D Besitzer die mir das jetzt nachmachen wollen, 
ihr müsst euch 100% sicher sein das ihr die Metalllaschen öffnen wollt.
Der Grund hier führ ist die Laschen sind nicht für mehrmaliges auf und zu machen vorgesehen,
sie sind sehr dünn sie würden dann abbrechen, bin selber froh wenn ich alle ohne abzubrechen wieder zu geschlossen bekomme !*

*Hier eine Nahaufnahme der Metalllaschen :*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bild von demontiertem Mesh :*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nahaufnahme :*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Und nochmals ohne Metal Mesh montiert :*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So mein Plan ist es heute einen viereckigen Teil des Kunststoffes mit dem Dremel auszuschneiden. 
Das Viereck wird von vorne bis ganz nach hinten am letztmöglichen Kunststoff Rahmen anfangen 
und so breit sein wie die Lüfter.
Wenn das ganze dann zu offen oder bescheiden aussieht, 
werde ich über die Lüfter einen mitgelieferten Staubschutz Filter legen,
dann kann man den extra reinigen, was auch gut ist.

Bin mir aber sicher das es auch ohne Kunststoff gut aussehen wird,
denn die Lüfter sind schwarz und das Mesh auch das sollte passen.
Lasst euch überraschen wie es fertig ausschaut !

*Der rote Bereich habe ich vor auszuschneiden :*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Irgendwie hat sich jetzt doch ein Bild von meine kleine Boxer Dame Amy rein geschlichen. *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Callisto (18. Januar 2014)

Ich würde ja jetzt sagen du verrückter Hund aber da habt ihr ja schon einen  , süßer Hund übrigens. Nicht mal den läßt du ungemoddet.

Das Bild mit dem roten Bereich fehlt. Ich werde meine auch umbauen und mir eine originale Abdeckung bestellen.

Vielleicht find ich auf der Boot was , ein Fischnetz oder sowas in der richtung.

Gruß Calli

PS: Warum hab ich nur den Folientest gemacht  , ich dachte so langsam bin ich fertig.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Januar 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Wie angekündigt habe ich heute den Deckelbereich des Gehäuses modifiziert.
Alle meine kleine Zweifel ob es gut aussehn würde sind verschwunden, es sieht super aus, 
finde ich zumindest, bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.

Der Umbau hat zwei positive Nebeneffekte :

1. Die Lüfter Umdrehungszahlen konnte ich nochmals etwas weiter reduzieren bei gleichen Temperaturen.
2. Da der Kunststoff nicht mehr direkt über dem Lüfter aufliegt, sind die Lüfter nochmals leiser da keine Luftverwirbelungen mehr zu entstehen scheinen.

Die ersten Bilder zeigen den Deckel Umbau und die letzten Bilder zeigen wie ich die Frontblende für das Blu Ray Laufwerk modifiziere.
Um die Blende auf das Laufwerk zu kleben fehlte mir noch das passende Klebeband, das ich noch besorgen werde.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## IqpI (18. Januar 2014)

Sieht top aus  wie immer erste Sahne


----------



## Erik Cartman (18. Januar 2014)

Da werden Erinnerungen wach.
Das erinnert mich an meinen ersten Stealth Mode. War ähnliche Arbeit, das Plastik abzutragen.
Wirklich fein geworden der Ausschnitt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Januar 2014)

Danke, Erik !


----------



## Niebher (19. Januar 2014)

So nach langem schweigen muss ich mal wieder kommentiern 
Sehr schick 
Und sauber ausgeschnitten so ne schöne Kante ist echt arbeit, Bin bei meinem Mod grad selbst dabei und ich bin nur froh das man diese am ende nicht sieht sonst hätte ich echt probleme


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Januar 2014)

Oo, sorry, wusste nicht das du auch einen Mod am basteln bist, gleich mal ein ABO von mir, 
werde ich gleich mal anschauen was du so treibst.


----------



## Callisto (20. Januar 2014)

Schön siehts aus Mehlstaub.


Bei meinem 420er hab ich noch nichts gefunden was mich zufriedenstellt,auf der Boot gab es kein rotes feines Fischernetz

Gruß Calli


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Januar 2014)

Ich denke du musst nichts drüber machen, das geht auch ohne gut und sieht gut aus Calli !


----------



## xCiRE007x (20. Januar 2014)

Schicke Idee und Umsetzung .. ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch ein wenig ein Dorn im Auge.. nun ja mal sehen. Ich werde demnächst bei mir zu Hause an Plexiglas rumfummeln und mit dem Dremel üben  ( FB ?)


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Januar 2014)

Geforce-Gerüchteküche: GTX Titan Black Edition im Februar, GTX 790 im März

Wenn diese News stimmen sollten werde ich vorerst keine Grafikkarten diese Jahr kaufen.

Wie ich schon öfters erwähnt habe, warte ich bis Ende März, April. 
Und wenn nichts befriedigendes auf dem Grafikkarten Markt zu erwarte ist, 
wird meine Radeon weiter ihren Dienst tun bis Maxwell nächstes Jahr kommt.

Ich möchte zwei Grafikkarten mit min. >4GB VRAM aber ich zahle keine 1000€ für eine Karte, 
so dumm bin ich nicht. Nvdia hat echt den A.... auf was die Preis Gestaltung angeht !
Aber solange es dumme gibt die das bezahlen wird sich nichts ändern. ;(

Da Maxwell mit 512bit Speicherinterface kommt, sind 4GB VRAM Standard mäßig verbaut.
Erst dann lohnt es für mich das System mit zwei Grafikkarten aufzurüsten.

Und nein, AMD ist keine Option, die Gründe hierfür habe ich auch schon erläutert.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (21. Januar 2014)

Klingt vernünftig, wenn man in der Preisklasse noch davon sprechen kann ^^


----------



## Niebher (21. Januar 2014)

Das mit dem Highend zeug scheint echt schreklich wenn man sich was holen will steht schon wieder was neues vor der Tür


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Januar 2014)

Das ist immer so, dennoch möchte ich natürlich für die Kohle die ich reinstecke auch mal 2-3 Jahre Ruhe haben.
Und ich glaube da ist man mit nur 3GB VRAM der Grafikkarten nicht gut bedient für die lange Zeit.
Schon gar nicht mit SLI und 2xxx x 1xxx Auflösungen.


----------



## Offset (21. Januar 2014)

Ich finde gut, dass er es nicht so eilig hat und auf die perfekte Karte für sich wartet . Sonst ist man doch so oder so nicht zufrieden.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Januar 2014)

Würde es jetzt aktuell Grafikkarten mit 6GB VRAM im Custom Design,
mit der es möglich ist ca.1,3V Chip Spannung einzustellen für maximal 700€ geben, 
ich hätte jetzt sofort bestellt !


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Januar 2014)

ach, da bin ich wieder froh, das meine ansprüche nicht über fullHD/60Hz rausgehen. mehr kann mein monitor eh nicht


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Januar 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Diesmal gibt es etwas neues zum Overclocking Fortschritt !

Heute habe ich einen Prime 95 test Erfolgreich abgeschossen. 
32h10min bis ich dann selber ohne Fehler Prime beendet habe.
( Bild dazu unten in Full HD für bessere Ansicht !)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach habe ich mit dem CPU Multiplikator noch beschäftigt.
Im Bios kann man von Sync Cores auf Per Core ändern, 
somit ist es möglich jeden Core einzel einen Multiplikator zuweisen in der Theorie !
Das geht leider nicht ganz so einfach wie ich es gerade geschrieben habe, es gibt da einen Hacken dabei.
Wenn der erste Core nicht stabil läuft, kann man den zweiten nicht einen höheren Multiplikator zuweisen 
und das ganze geht so bis Core 6. 

Beispiel: 
Core 1 Fail geht nicht weiter, Core 1 Ok, Core 2 Fail geht nicht weiter, Core 1 ok, Core 2 ok, Core 3 Fail geht nicht weiter.

Ich hatte viel Glück, mein aller letzter Core als Nummer 6 macht keinen Multiplikator von 47.
Somit kann ich 5 Kerne mit 4,7GHz und einen Kern mit 4,6GHz laufen lassen, einfach genial, bin sehr happy da drüber ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zwei Dinge sind noch anzugehen :*

*1. Optimierung der Spannungen :*

Aktuell braucht der komplette Rechner und Volllast Prime 95 ziemlich genau 400Watt. ( Nur der Rechner ohne Monitor )
Diese werde ich versuche so weit wie möglich nach unten zu drücken 
und alle Spannungen auf ein stabiles Minimum zu trimmen.
Ein paar Watt lassen sich damit bestimmt noch einsparen mal sehn wieviel, lassen wir uns mal überraschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2. Speichertimings optimieren :*

Das Bild zeigt die aktuellen Standard Speicher Timings "nicht" optimiert mit einem Memtweakit DRAM Efficiency Score von 49169.
Diesen Score werde es weiter erhöhen mit verschärften Timings.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Multithread (22. Januar 2014)

Wie hoch bist du mitm VCore?

Bist du echt auf fast 1.45V hoch?

Aber erstmal Respekt für den Takt, das ist schon ne Hasunummer für nen 6 Kerner.


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (22. Januar 2014)

Schöne Results die du da hast Mehlstaub! Freue mich für dich das du nun schon auf 4,7GHz gekommen bist (den einen Kern beachte ich mal nicht  )
Ich hoffe natürlich das du dein angestrebtes Ziel von 5GHz bald erreichst


----------



## rossi1002 (22. Januar 2014)

Die 1.427 v sind schon ne Hausnummer.

Was für ein Messgerät benutzt du um den Verbrauch vom PC zu messen und weißt du wie genau es misst?


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Januar 2014)

ach wo, 1,45V sind noch völlig in ordnung  ist zwar n anderer schnack, aber die FX ziehen das schon @stock


----------



## Multithread (22. Januar 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ach wo, 1,45V sind noch völlig in ordnung  ist zwar n anderer schnack, aber die FX ziehen das schon @stock


 Naja, ich empfinde 1.45V als viel für einen 22nm Intel Chip.

Oder gibt es bei der Maximalspannung einen Unterschied zwischen 4 und 6 Kernern?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Januar 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Wie hoch bist du mitm VCore?
> 
> Bist du echt auf fast 1.45V hoch?
> 
> Aber erstmal Respekt für den Takt, das ist schon ne Hasunummer für nen 6 Kerner.



Das ist HWMonitor was maximal 1,440V ausliest . 
In Wirklichkeit sind es mit meinem vor 2 Monaten neu geeichtem Multimeter maximal 1,423V.
Die 1,423V werde ich noch drücken auf ein klein wenig über 1,4V, ich schätze auf 1,41V maximal.



Hyp3ri0n schrieb:


> Schöne Results die du da hast Mehlstaub! Freue mich für dich das du nun schon auf 4,7GHz gekommen bist (den einen Kern beachte ich mal nicht  )
> Ich hoffe natürlich das du dein angestrebtes Ziel von 5GHz bald erreichst



5GHz werden es nie sein für 24/7 Einstellung, daher habe ich auch "bis zu" hingeschrieben, aber glaub mit 4,7GHz auf einem Ivy Bridge-E ist schon sehr gut da gibt es weitaus schlechter Ivy Bridge-E. 



rossi1002 schrieb:


> Die 1.427 v sind schon ne Hausnummer.
> 
> Was für ein Messgerät benutzt du um den Verbrauch vom PC zu messen und weißt du wie genau es misst?



Die genaue Bezeichnung des Messgerätes siehst du ja im Bild !  
Es geht auf +/- 2% genau laut Hersteller Angaben.



Multithread schrieb:


> Naja, ich empfinde 1.45V als viel für einen 22nm Intel Chip.
> 
> Oder gibt es bei der Maximalspannung einen Unterschied zwischen 4 und 6 Kernern?



Ja es gibt Maximalspannungs Unterschiede zwischen 4 und den 6 Kernern.
Über den Daumen gepeilt braucht ein 6 Kerner ca. 0,1V mehr als ein 4 Kerner bei gleiche Taktung,
nicht Stock sondern im übertakteten Zustand.

Das sind die Spannungen die Intel offiziell in ihren Datensheet für den Ivy Bridge-E herausgebracht hat :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vcore ist maximal 1,4V laut Intel. 
Das ganze wird aber nur in Prime 95 somit dem "Worst Case" erreicht.
Dazu verwendest Prime 95 AVX was dazu führt,
das die Vcore höher sein muss als in anderen Programmen die kein AVX nutzen.
Unter normalen Umstanden beim Rendern oder zocken,
werden die 1,4V nicht erreicht, dank angepasster LLC und Offset bleibt man da bei maximal 1,38-1,39V.
Ich gehe davon aus das ein paar "Peaks" mal über 1,4V gehen,
"aber" das wird vielleicht nicht mal 0,1% der gesamten Nutzungsdauer des Systems entsprechen, daher nicht schlimm.
Diese CPU werde ich vielleicht maximal 5 Jahre verwenden, 
das wird sie locker überstehen mit den Spannungen die ich ja alle noch anpassen und senken werde.
Über die 5 Jahre hinaus darf die CPU gerne an Elektromigration sterben, 
was aber nicht passieren wird, da die ganzen CPU auf Jahrzehnte ausgelegt sind von Intel,
auch mit den 1,4V wird sie das überstehen.

Also alles im grünen Bereich. 

BTW, es ist von mir geplant, die Grafikkarten einmal in den 5 Jahren nochmals zu tauschen.
Die CPU wird dafür stark genug sein.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Januar 2014)

Heute habe ich bei Caseking bestellt. 
Denke Anfang nächste Woche kann ich dann mit der Backplate Wasserkühlung anfangen.
Wird dazu noch viele weiter Änderungen geben, aber dazu mehr wenn es soweit ist. 
Habe vor nächste Woche "Industrial Silence" zu 98% Hardware technisch fertig montiert zu haben,
so das ich nichts mehr ändern muss bis ich neue Grafikkarten kaufen und einbauen wenn es dann mal soweit ist.
Übertaktet wird natürlich weiter, bis auch da die maximale 24/7 Einstellung gefunden ist.

Stay tuned !


----------



## rossi1002 (23. Januar 2014)

Was hast denn da alles bestellt?

Und natürlich bleiben wir dran!


----------



## Callisto (23. Januar 2014)

Mehlstaub du hast doch eine Laing mit EK Deckel. Wie ist das mit der Lautstärke? Überlege meine Aquastream zu tauschen.

Gruß
Calli


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Januar 2014)

Ja ich habe eine Laing DDC-1T (nicht die PLUS). 
Sie ist auf 12V komplett leise, geht man mit dem Oh näher ran hört man ein ganz leichtes "seuseln".
Meine Lüfter sind lauter, da ist die Pumpe im Gehäuse verbaut habe hört man sie gar nicht.
Kauf dir nicht die Plus Variante.
Grund hier für ist ich habe sie in einem früheren Rechner verbaut. 
Sie ist viel lauter als die Non-Plus, sie wird irre warm 
und sie ist nach einem halben Jahr kaputt gegangen.
Selbst auf 7V gedrosselt, ist sie lauter als meine aktuell bei 12 V das sagt schon alles, oder !
Vergiss nicht ein Shoggy dazu zu kaufen !

Von einer Aquastream halte ich gar nichts, 
es ist schlicht und einfach eine leicht modifizierte Fischaqariumpumpe von Eheim,
die es mittlerweile schon über 10 Jahre auf dem Markt gibt.
Jede Laing ist besser.


----------



## Vaylaga (23. Januar 2014)

*@MehlstaubtheCat*

*Servus !
*du ich hab mal ne frage in bezug auf deine backplatemod ...

da ich nen lian-li d600 besitze und deshalb mehr als genügend platz auf  der rückseite habe, habe ich mir gedacht einfach nen 120er/140er lüfter  davor zu bappen.
quasi einen lüfter am stiel oderso.

meine frage an dich: hat der lüftermotor irgendwelchen einfluss auf die elektronischen bauteile auf der mainboard rückseite ?


...weißt du ungefähr was ich meine? ^^*

mfg vay

http://www.fotos-hochladen.nethttp://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/lianlipcd600cml1gp5qti.jpg
*


----------



## Callisto (23. Januar 2014)

Den shoggy hab ich doch schon unter der AS.
Naja die AS tut ihren dienst von daher kann ich mich nicht beklagen und die Steuerungs gimmiks sind ganz nett.

Der Preis für so ein Pümpchien find ich heftig. Die Laiing gibts doch auch schon ewig.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Januar 2014)

Hi Vaylaga,

Ich weiß was du meinst. 
Ich kann da Entwarnung geben, "nein" ein Lüfter hat keinen Einfluss auf die elektronischen Bauteile auf der Mainboard Rückseite !
Aber nur ein Lüfter bringt dort nichts, da die Fläche mit der die Wärme abgegeben wird einfach zu klein ist,
daher habe ich mir auch die Mühe gemacht einen extra Kühler zu montieren.
Bei deinem Gehäuse ist aber genug Platz um auch einen extra Kühler zu montieren.



Callisto schrieb:


> Den shoggy hab ich doch schon unter der AS.
> Naja die AS tut ihren dienst von daher kann ich mich nicht beklagen und die Steuerungs gimmiks sind ganz nett.



Behalte die AS wenn du damit zufrieden bist, oder gibt es einen Grund für dich sie zu tauschen ?



rossi1002 schrieb:


> Was hast denn da alles bestellt?
> 
> Und natürlich bleiben wir dran!



Ich habe den EK GPU Wasserkühler bestellt und noch paar Dinge die ich dann zeige,
wenn ich das Packet öffne und Fotos davon machen werde.


----------



## Callisto (24. Januar 2014)

Neues Spielzeug 
Bischen mehr Durchfluss wäre nicht schlecht, liegt bei 65 l/h.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Januar 2014)

65l /h das reicht für alles, oder etwa nicht ?


----------



## Callisto (24. Januar 2014)

Aufjedenfall, nur ist der Wasserfalleffekt nicht so stark ausgeprägt im Aqualis.
Deswegen der Durchfluss wunsch.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Januar 2014)

Sei beruhigt, ich habe gar keinen "Wassefalleffekt"


----------



## Vaylaga (24. Januar 2014)

servus !

danke für die infos. ich habe ebend nen bissl geggogelt und bin auf die kühler gestoßen ....sind die okay?
http://www.amazon.de/Cooltek-VGA-RAM-K%C3%BChlk%C3%B6rper-Speicherchips-Grafikkarte/dp/B001D7BDOQ/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=223QJ549TPRYS&coliid=I2JCVLVZ476F5U

ich möchte nicht so eine highendmod machen wie du ...nur nen paar passiv-kühler druff und nen lüfter der drauf pustet 

mfg vay

ps: wie bekommen ich den link kleiner ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Januar 2014)

schau dir mal eher die passivkühler von enzotech an. die machen auf mich zumindest einen besseren eindruck.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Vaylaga (24. Januar 2014)

hey danke !

die sehen wirklich besser aus ...

dann wollen wir mal hoffen das die auch funktionieren :o]

mfg vay


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Januar 2014)

Hi Vaylaga

Die Kühler sind nicht teuer schau mal hier das sind echte Kupferkühler die lohnen sich wirklich.

Suche nach "Dynatron" - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

Ob du jetzt für 10€ keine Kühler ausgibst die nicht bewirken, oder du 20€ drauflegst und einen richtig guten kaufst ist dir überlassen.
Die kleine haben keine Wirkung, kannst gleich weg lassen.

Für 30€ hast etwas anständiges da lohnt dann auch ein 80mm oder 120mm Lüfter.

Ich helfe dir gerne beim aussuchen für einen guten Kühler der dann passt.
Kommt drauf an was du für ein Board hast und wie das Board von hinten aussieht.


----------



## hanssx2 (25. Januar 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Hi Vaylaga
> 
> Die Kühler sind nicht teuer schau mal hier das sind echte Kupferkühler die lohnen sich wirklich.
> 
> ...


 

gilt dieses Angebot auch füt andere  ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Januar 2014)

*"JA"* natürlich !


----------



## Vaylaga (25. Januar 2014)

servus !

ich hab nen i7-4820k(ziel sind ~5Ghz) und nen x79 fatal1ty prof.
muss ich dazu dann die backplate komplett abbauen ?

ich würd mich auf jedefall über nen bissl hilfe freuen 

mfg vay


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Januar 2014)

Warum den 4820K ? Das mal die unnützeste CPU überhaupt die es auf dem Markt gibt ! 

Mach mal Fotos vom Mainboard vorne und von hinten damit ich mi ein Bild davon machen kann.
Aber bin mir ziemlich sicher das du den gleichen Kühler wie ich verwenden kannst,
da das Mainboard auch über zusätzliche Bohrungen verfügt gehe ich mal davon aus.
Ich Gogglel mal nach deinem Board vielleicht finde ich schon paar Bilder dazu.


Edit: Ich finde keine brauchbaren Bilder von der Mainboard Rückseite. 
Aber dein Sockelhalter ist ein All in One Halter so wie ich das sehe. 
Sind mehrere unterschiedliche Sockelhalter mitgeliefert oder nur der wo auch dem Mainboard verbaut ist ?


----------



## Vaylaga (26. Januar 2014)

servus!

ich finde die cpu für meine zwecke vollkommend io...
wenn die mir aufn sack geht kann ich ja eine neue kaufen 

es war nur eine backplate dabei,also ich musste nix installieren...hoffe auf dem foto kann man was sehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Januar 2014)

Sind das Löcher die ich mit den Pfeilen markiert habe ?
Was ist das genau kann man da durchschrauben, 
wenn ja dann würde dort der gleiche Kühler wie bei mir passen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaylaga (26. Januar 2014)

jup sind löcher...
die sind aber von der "cpu-seite" überdeckt...
aber so eine hardcore-mod wie du möchte ich eigentlich net machen....

ich muss schon auf arbeit so viel "basteln" da möchte ich das nicht auch noch an meinem mainboard machen....

ich schätze mal das der kleine 4kerner nicht ganz so heiß wird wie deiner...selbst mein i7-970er ist recht kühl unter primeload ...

ich würde das mit den kleineren kupferkühlern versuchen....oder gleich nen alten sockel-a cpu kühler drauf ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Januar 2014)

Warum sind die Löcher zu ? Wenn du da 4 Schraube durch bekommt hast gewonnen da kannst dann einen guten Kühler drauf machen.
Wie sieht das denn auf der Vorderseite aus und was für ein CPU Kühler montierst du denn ?


----------



## Vaylaga (26. Januar 2014)

das geht ja schlag auf schlag....
das ist verdeckt durch die standart sockel 2011 halterung oben drauf kommen nen ek-supreme HF full nickel(mod.2011).
sprich alles unter wasser 

wie gesagt ziel sind ca. 5ghz und ne gtx 780ti classy....muss da leider noch auf den wakü warten....caseking hat da anscheinend nen lieferengpass....
eine option auf SLi besteht allerdings

aber da die neue konsolen generation nen reinfall in sachen leistung ist, habe ich mich für eine graka entschieden, ich möchte ca. 1300-1400mhz bei der graka schaffen.

ich hoffe ja immernoch das star citizen nen richtiges grafikbrett wird, dann kommt natürlich ne zweite classy rein !


mfg vay


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Januar 2014)

Ok, also ist keine Möglichkeit durch die Löcher schrauben zu bekommen.

Dann musst mit Wärmeleitkleber oder Selbstklebendem Wärmeleitpad einen Kühler montieren.
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...a-AK-TT12-80-Thermal-Adhesive-Tape::7022.html

In die 3 Löcher von deiner Backplate noch mit Wärmeleitpad auffüllen damit auch da die Wärme geleitet wird.
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Waermeleitpad-6W-mK-50x50mm-05mm::25253.html

Und dann über alles diesen Kühler der kann dann mit dem Akasa Wärmeleitpad verklebt werden.
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Dynatron-G129-Passiv_651882.html


----------



## panzer000 (27. Januar 2014)

hab da auch mal ne frage was bringt das da hinten ein kühlerdrauf zubauen ??
und mein gehäuse kann ich hinten ran ein lüfter schrauben also kann ich auch so drauf pusten lassen wenn oich ein sinn darin sehe wenn du mir den erklärst


----------



## xCiRE007x (27. Januar 2014)

Geringere CPU Temperatur ?

Steht alles hier schon ausführlich


----------



## panzer000 (27. Januar 2014)

achso dachte da reicht der normale wakü khler vone drauf 
na ja da test ich das mal


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. Januar 2014)

Ich werde dir den Sinn sicher nicht erklären, aber du kannst gerne auch mal diesen Buildlog lesen,
da ist alles genauestes erklärt, es gibt auch einen Test von mir hier in diesem Thread zu der Backplate Mod.

Hier damit du nicht suchen musst der Link dazu :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...vy-bridge-e-mehlstaub-cat-63.html#post5935438


----------



## panzer000 (27. Januar 2014)

ah ok danke habs grade gelesen und werds auch  mal  teste n


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. Januar 2014)

Huhu es gibt neues zu berichten !

Heute Nacht wird Industrial Silence zum Großteil demontiert. 

Leider lässt die Caseking Bestellung auf sich warten, da ein paar Teile nicht auf Lager waren, aber mir lagernd angezeigt wurden. 
Egal kommt wohl ab und so vor, kann ja mal passieren ! 

Daher habe ich gedacht ich kann kann jetzt schon Vorarbeit leisten bis die Bestellung eintrifft,
so das es dann mit dem Umbau schneller vorangeht wenn die Teile da sind.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (31. Januar 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Es gibt etwas neues, aktuell ist "Industrial Silence" demontiert er wir erst wieder eingeschaltet bis ich zu 98% fertig bin vorher nicht !
Die Caseking Bestellung lässt weiter auf sich warten, darum habe ich mir mit Sleeve vernähen ala Frank N Stein beschäftigt.
Wenn man den Dreh raus hat geht das alles relativ schnell, hat mich selber gewundet, learning by doing heißt das 
Habe eine eigene Art zu nähen für mich gefunden und es hat gut funktioniert, wie man in den Bildern sieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## IqpI (31. Januar 2014)

Wie immer: Erste Sahne!


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Januar 2014)

wie zu erwarten von dir


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (31. Januar 2014)

gefällt mir sehr gut  hoffe das Industrial Silence bald fertig wird


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (31. Januar 2014)

Danke euch allen ! 

Die Caseking Versandbestätigung ist raus, morgen oder am Montag ist mein Material dann hier. 
Heute geht es mit dem verkabeln weiter, mal sehn wie weit ich komme, kein Stress sonst macht man Fehler.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Februar 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Heute waren die geplanten LED´s dann.
LED´s zusammen löten und sleeven. *ICH HASSE LÖTEN*!!  
Zum Glück sind die LED´s nicht so hell, schön dezent so wie ich das haben möchte.
Auf den Bilder sehen sie blau aus sind aber weiß. 
Mal sehn was ich heute machen werde, aber denke die LED´s werde ich auf jeden Fall einbauen.
Wenn das Paket meiner Bestellung da ist, mal schauen was ich alles noch machen kann.
Es wird ein tolles Wochenende für mich bin ganz scharf drauf zu basteln 
und endlich mal so gut wie alles fertig zu montieren.

Lasst euch überraschen, ich kann euch ein Wochenende mit vielen Bildern von mir versprechen ! 

Hier die ersten Bilder vom LED´s löten und sleeven :

Heute 13:10 Lieferung ist angekommen ! Bild vom Inhalt siehe unten.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (1. Februar 2014)

Schöne Arbeit mein Lieber 
Freue mich auf die weiteren Bilder


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Februar 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Merci, Hyp3ri0n !

So wie versprochen viele Bilder. 
Denke dazu muss ich heute nichts erklären, man sieht was ich gemacht habe.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Superior1337 (2. Februar 2014)

schaut ganz gut aus  also dein ziel von 5ghz habe ich nun erreicht


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Februar 2014)

Hey, dann aktualisiere mal dein Sysprofil ! 
5Ghz und 2400Mhz+ ? Auf wieviel laufen die 2 Titanen ?


----------



## NiXoN (2. Februar 2014)

sieht schon klasse aus. Woran hast Du den Corsair-Link angeschlossen? Ist das so ein interner USB-HUB?
Du hast übrigens einen Knick im Schlauch zwischen SB und GPU-Kühler. Schon gesehen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Februar 2014)

Hi NiXoN

Die Schläuche kommen nochmal raus und werde ich anders verlegen. Wird alles überarbeitet.


----------



## IqpI (2. Februar 2014)

Wie wärs ganz ohne Schläuche? Die stören nur das Gesamtbild


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Februar 2014)

Das wäre natürlich genial ! Der erste Wassergekühlte PC ohne Schläuche  

Ne mal im ernst, ich werde nochmal paar Modifikationen machen, dazu habe ich mir viele kleine Abstandshalter besorgt.
Damit ich um die CPU herum sauberer die Schläuche verlegen kann, wird fast aussehn wie "Hard Tubing"
Nächste Woche  muss ich zu meinem Kumpel und mir dort noch eine neue Gasket, ein Zusatzblech für den I/O Bereich, 
und ein GPU Wasserkühlerhalter machen lassen. 

Bilder gibt es davon dann auch wieder. 

Ich bleib dabei "Industrial Silence" wird erst wieder hochgefahren wenn er zu 98% wirklich fertig ist.
Es gibt noch viel zu tun


----------



## Offset (2. Februar 2014)

Kannst du mir einen Link zu der einer Anleitung zum Sleeve nähen geben? Das sieht einfach verdammt gut aus. Erst vor ein paar tagen gabs doch irgendwo ein video dazu...


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Februar 2014)

da sind ein oder zwei seiten vor dieser zwei verschiedene


----------



## Tohrschten (2. Februar 2014)

Die Beleuchtung sieht gut aus, freue mich auf Bilder im Dunklen!

Nur der USB-Hub finde ich doof, der passt nicht ins Gesamtbild, da er nicht eben mit dem Alu ist.
Wofür brauchst du den denn?
Könnstest du den nicht verstecken oder habe ich Irgendwas überlesen?

Sonst wie immer top Arbeit


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Februar 2014)

Tohrschten  schrieb:


> Die Beleuchtung sieht gut aus, freue mich auf Bilder im Dunklen!
> 
> Nur der USB-Hub finde ich doof, der passt nicht ins Gesamtbild, da er nicht eben mit dem Alu ist.
> Wofür brauchst du den denn?
> ...



Der USB Hub ist gewollt an diesem Platz, da er genau unter dem AGB liegt und somit nicht ganz soooo heftig ins Auge fällt
Dazu habe ich noch zwei Zusatz USB daran kann ich dann eine USB Festplatte oder USB Sticks im Gehäuse einstecken.
Der Hub ist sehr wichtig denn, denn das Mainboard hat nur zwei USB 2.0 intern drauf, ich benötige aber vier.
Zwei von 900D Frontpanel, einen für meinen Corsair Link USB Dongel 
und einen für meine Soundkarte ohne diesen Hub würde das alles nicht so funktionieren.


----------



## hanssx2 (2. Februar 2014)

uih, uih ,uih 

hast du eine Kabelwurtschellei auf bild 10 :d

da musst du aber nochmal hand anlegen oder willst du es so verstecken  hinter der blende?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. Februar 2014)

Hehe, meinst ich lass das so, glaubst ja selber nicht !  Das wird so sauber und gut es irgenwie geht zusammengebunden.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Februar 2014)

Neue Info !

Morgen bin ich wieder unterwegs zu meinem Kumpel Frank mit der Wasserstrahlschneidemachine.
Eine neue Gasket, ein Zusatz I/O Blech und das wichtigste mein jetziger Backplatekupferkühler wird umgebaut.
Wie genau das sein wird und was genau ich mir überlegt habe verrate ich morgen.

Ich habe eine geniale Idee, besser als ich je erwartet hätte  
Freue mich selber schon drauf sie umzusetzen !

Morgen gibt es viele neue Bilder !


----------



## CL4P-TP (5. Februar 2014)

Ich freu mich drauf 

Schon Patent für den Backplatekühler beantragt?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Februar 2014)

Wirst lachen, ich bin gerade dran, ja ! 
Ist aber echt Bürokratie hier in Deutschland.
Zuerst muss geprüft werden ob es solch ein Patent schon gibt, 
dazu brauchen das Patentamt eine genaue Beschreibung was das für eine Erfindung ist.
Dazu massenweise Formulare eine umfassende Beschreibung was das Patent dann genau kann und machen soll.
Das ganze dann zurück an das Patentamt dann wird hier National gesucht und wenn ich will auch International. 
Kostet beides ordentlich Schotter  aber von nix kommt nix, wissen wir ja alle.
Wenn die dann mit der suche fertig sind, bekomme ich Berich und die Erfindungsfreigabe.
Eine Erfindungsfreigabe ist eine Bestätigung das ich der Erfinder bin das kostet nochmal etwas.
Somit kann ich dann mein Erfindung als Patent anmelden lassen, kostet nochmal extra.
Wenn das fertig und abgeschlossen ist, habe ich eine Patentnummer zu der Backplatemod.
Somit darf jemand meine Erfindung fertigen und ich bekommen von demjenigen Kohle dafür,
oder ich fertige sie selber und vermarkte sie unter einem eigenen Firmennamen.

Puhhh wollte gar nicht soviel schreiben.


----------



## the.hai (5. Februar 2014)

naja, wenns dir das wert ist ....

wieviele würden es nutzen wollen? wie gering ist der praktische nutzen? wer soll für diese minderheiten produzieren? und was kostet dich der spass insgesamt?


es ist meiner meinung nach ne schöne hobby-bastelei, aber mehr auch nicht.


den MOD der front kannste ja auch vermarkten. musste nur mit corsair quatschen, ob du es als custom-part vertreiben darfst^^


----------



## IqpI (5. Februar 2014)

also ist echt ne coole Idee, dass man sowas patentiert, aber die kosten würden mich da abschrecken. Wie hai schon sagte, dass ist ja nur ein hobby 
Aber lass dich nicht bremsen


----------



## illousion (5. Februar 2014)

Das mit dem Patent gilt aber nur, wenn man das vermarkten will oder?
Also jmd, der sich das Privat nachbaut hat damit ja nix zu tun dann 
Schließlich hatte ich die Idee auch


----------



## Markus_P (5. Februar 2014)

Mehlstaub soll gleich das fertige Case patentieren und vermarkten O.o  für 450 Euro würde ich nicht lange zögern  (was fehlt ist ein g'scheider Festplattenkäfig der anständig entkoppelt )

Weiter so 

mfg Markus


----------



## Callisto (5. Februar 2014)

Da bin ich mal gespannt auf die Idee.

Muss das Patent nicht immer erneuert werden, wenn das nur National gemacht wird, kann ja jemand im Nachbarland das nachbauen oder nicht?

Gruß
Calli


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Februar 2014)

Es gibt genug Fans der Backplatemod die mir das aktuell nachbauen. Jeder der eine Backplatemod baut als Hersteller muss dann auf Verhandlungsbasis mich am Gewinn beteiligen. Oder ich vermarkte sie selber und Gründe dafür eine Firme z.B. Dann liegen die Markenrechte und die Rechte die Mod zu produzieren bei mir.

Ja Calli, du hast recht das Patent muss immer wieder erneuert werden. Das kann man aber automatisieren ist daher kein großer Aufwand. Wie das genau abläuft muss ich mich noch informieren. Niemand darf exakt das was im Patent beschrieben ist nachbauen National wie international ohne meine direkte Zustimmung. Wenn ja kann ich vor Gericht.

Mal abwarten wie sich das entwickelt, das kann dauern habe schon letzte Jahr das Patent beantragt aber noch kein schrieben erhalten.
Erst muss es durch die Suche gelangen und hoffen das es nicht vergleichbares gibt.


----------



## the.hai (6. Februar 2014)

Was willst du dir denn jetzt genau patentieren lassen?

dieses? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...e-mehlstaub-cat-007-backplatmod-fertig-02.jpg

oder irgendwas anderes? weil ich seh halt auch nicht, was d a jetzt genau das patent sein soll. nen kühler+lüfter.


ich kann mir auf die rückseite auch nen wasserkühler raufbasteln oder ähnliches. glaub mir, wenn das der "durchbruch" wäre, dann hätten es alle extremmodder und bencher schon laaaaaange.

die idee ist ja nicht neu (Sinn oder Unsinn? cpu von mainboardrückseite mitkühlen - ComputerBase Forum) und bishher hab ich nur einen gesehn, der soviel "freizeit und geld" übrig hatte es zu basteln auch wenn man ahnen konnte, dass der sinn recht klein ist. Thermalright IFX-10 Motherboard Backside Cooler Review tadaaa

Bau mal wakü auch hinten rauf


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Februar 2014)

Ich bin gerade dran am Wakü auf die Backplate zu bauen. 
Wird hoffentlich diese Woche noch fertig bin aktuell aber sehr eingespannt bei der Arbeit daher komme ich nicht schnell voran.

Die Patentbeantragung läuft dazu kann ich keine näheren Angaben machen.
Es wird aktuell geprüft ob es so etwas gibt und wie ähnlich die Patente dann zu meinem Antrag sind.
Die Chance das ich damit ein neues Patent bekomme ist aktuell gering, daher muss ich jetzt warten und schauen was passiert.
Das ganze kann noch bis Ende diese Jahr gehen. 
Es sind einfach zu wenige Beamte für zuviel Anfragen vorhanden ist halt leider so.

Immerhin wird mir darüber Auskunft gegeben wenn es die Backplatemod schon gibt wer das Patent trägt und erneuert.
Was auch schon interessant wäre für mich. 
Weil ich das Patent auch übernehmen könnte wenn der Patentträger es nicht verlängern möchte.


----------



## Callisto (6. Februar 2014)

Ich gönne es dir Mehlstaub und drück dir die Daumen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Februar 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Danke dir Calli !

*Update :*

War heute morgen bei meinem Kumpel Frank.
Toby ( auf den Bildern zu sehn ) hat mir heute 2 Bleche ausgeschnitten,
das große ist eine neue Gasket das kleine wird ein I/O Abdeckblech.
Meinen Kupferkühler der Backplatemod muss gefräst werden, 
das bedeutet das ich ihn frühestens nächsten Woche am Mittwoch wieder bekommen werde.

Wie versprochen eine paar neue Bilder.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Februar 2014)

da ist ja ein halber teich in der maschine


----------



## Dommi2011 (6. Februar 2014)

Nette Maschinen :o
Freue mich schon auf den backplate mod und viel Glück mit dem Patent!


----------



## hanssx2 (6. Februar 2014)

sieht wie immer geil aus, wenn man auch so Quellen hätte


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Februar 2014)

@FeuerToifel 
Das kein halbe Teich, ich schätze mal ca 5000 Liter Wasser wird das Becken schon haben. 
Das Wasser kommt aus der Schneiddüse mit 3500bar hat mir Toby erzählt.

Habe noch zwei Fotos von der zu 95% fertigen Beleuchtung gemacht
Ich finde die Front ist mir sehr gut gelungen zu beleuchten, die Helligkeit habe ich da perfekt getroffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute habe ich vor die Elektrik zu 100% zu vervollständigen, gibt dann natürlich auch neue Bilder !


----------



## Callisto (7. Februar 2014)

Sehr schön Mehlstaub   Aber dein CPU-Kühler ist falschrum montiert


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Februar 2014)

Ja ich weiß !  Momentan leicht blöd wenn nichts zu befestigen vorhanden ist, Kabelbinder sind aber eine gute Erfindung.


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (7. Februar 2014)

Die Beleuchtung ist super Mehlstaub, gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## xCiRE007x (7. Februar 2014)

Schaut bisher echt gut aus, wobei ich die LEDs am oberen Radiator noch ein wenig Dimmen würde  sieht besser aus m.M.n.


----------



## kaffepause71 (7. Februar 2014)

Das ist mit abstand der beste mod den ich hier gesehen habe,  mit sehr viel HerzBlut gemacht 5 Daumen hoch!!!!


----------



## Blubbertzz (7. Februar 2014)

Sieht alles echt super aus! Daumen hoch 
Ich würde nur bei der Front noch ein LED ganz unten beleuchten lassen.


----------



## IqpI (7. Februar 2014)

Sieht top aus! 
Hängt der decken radi schief oder sieht das nur so aus? Mir scheint es als würde er links runterhängen o.O


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Februar 2014)

Hyp3ri0n schrieb:


> Die Beleuchtung ist super Mehlstaub, gefällt mir sehr!


Danke dir Vincenzo !



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Schaut bisher echt gut aus, wobei ich die LEDs am oberen Radiator noch ein wenig Dimmen würde  sieht besser aus m.M.n.



Wenn wieder alle eingebaut ist ist es nicht mehr ganz so hell, das passt dann auch sehr gut. 
Aktuell ist zu wenig eingebaut und das Licht kommt ungehindert bis zum Boden. 



kaffepause71 schrieb:


> Das ist mit abstand der beste mod den ich hier gesehen habe,  mit sehr viel HerzBlut gemacht 5 Daumen hoch!!!!



Danke dir !



Blubbertzz schrieb:


> Sieht alles echt super aus! Daumen hoch
> Ich würde nur bei der Front noch ein LED ganz unten beleuchten lassen.



Bei der Front habe ich mir den Kopf zerbrochen und herum experimentiert.
Hatte zwei LED oben und zwei unten, hat mir gar nicht gefallen, da unten das vorhandene Abdeckblech das Licht zu stark reflektiert hat.
Das Licht hat stark geblendet das konnte ich so nicht lassen. 
Dann habe ich es oben mit zwei LED`s versucht, von oben nach unten zu beleuchten und siehe da es war nicht zu hell und der schöne Nebeneffekt war das Licht "verliert" sich bissel nach dem zweiten Lüfter das finde ich perfekt getroffen. 
Glaub mir ich teste und probiere soviel bis ich damit wirklich zufrieden bin, vorher höre ich nicht auf, dieses Projekt soll perfekt werden !

*Der erste Weg ist meistens nicht der richtige !*



IqpI schrieb:


> Sieht top aus!
> Hängt der decken radi schief oder sieht das nur so aus? Mir scheint es als würde er links runterhängen o.O



Der Radi ist gerade, das scheint sieht nur so aus


----------



## illousion (7. Februar 2014)

Sieht echt super aus  
Mich persönlich würde noch die Kante des Schaumstoffs über der SSD stören...
Machste da noch ne Aluleiste hin oder so etwas, würde das Gesamtbild vervollkommnen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Februar 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Mal sehn ob ich da was machen kann 

*Update :*

Habe noch eine Kleinigkeit die mich gestört hat geändert.
Dazu die Vorgeschichte.

Ich habe zum austesten und übertakten meinen Rechner hier in meinem Nebenzimmer meiner Werkstatt stehen, 
das Zimmer das ihr auf den Fotos immer seht.
Auf dem provisorischen Tisch was nicht wirklich einer ist  habe ich dann "Industrial Silence" stehen 
und hab so guten Einblick in das Seitenfenster. 
Dabei sind mir die kleinen Rändelmuttern zum befestigen des Wasserkühler immer wieder ins Auge gefallen.
Sie gefallen mir nicht und passen nicht in das Gesamtbild mit den tiefen Rillen die sie haben.
Genau das habe ich jetzt geändert ich habe sie geschliffen und poliert und jetzt sehn sie erstklassig aus !
Ich weiß es ist wirklich nur eine Kleinigkeit aber auch das gehört für mich dazu das es perfekt wird 

Hier zwei Bilder wie die Rändelmuttern aussehn wie ich sie gekauft habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sehen sie aus mit 400 Schleifpapier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1500 Schleifpapier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5000 Schleifpapier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und jetzt widme ich mich wieder weiter der Elektrik die ich noch fertig bekommen möchte 
Euch noch schönen Abend !
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Niebher (7. Februar 2014)

Da braucht man keinen Spiegel mehr 
super das du dich um solche Details kümmerst Ich bin für sowas immer zu unmotiviert


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Februar 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Ich kenne das, bin ab un zu auch mal unmotiviert, dennoch macht es mir soviel Spass du modden, 
das wenn ich dann mal 10 Minuten wieder angefangen habe, nicht mehr aufhören kann. 

*Update :*

Wollte eigentlich mit der Elektrik schon längst fertig sein, 
leider sind mir noch drei andere Rechner die fertig werden wollten dazwischen gekommen.
Die habe ich gestern ausgeliefert und jetzt geht es bei meinem Projekt wieder weiter.
Habe mir mit Kabel löten, sleeven, und wieder Nähen beschäftigt.
Jetzt habe ich alle Kabel für den Einbau komplett fertig.
Heute werde ich die Elektrik zu 100% fertig verlegen und bündeln.
Werde dazu dann paar Bilder zeigen, wird sehr viel Arbeit !

Hier ein paar neue Bilder.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Callisto (11. Februar 2014)

Ahhh jetzt sind die Thermoelementstecker schwarz. Sehr schön 

Gruß
Calli


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Februar 2014)

Jo, daran habe ich auch gedacht !


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Februar 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Endlich fertig mit der Elektrik, habe die ganz Nacht von 1Uhr bis um 6Uhr mit Kabel verlegen, 
bündeln und mit Kabelbinder fixieren verbracht, 3 Dosen Enerydrink und einen großen Schreck inklusive gehabt.
Meine kleine Boxerdame Amy, hat mir einen meiner PCI-E Stecker angekaut ! 
Muss ich heute dann wohl reparieren wenn ich aufstehen werde.

Alles noch sehr verstaubt, Werkstatt eben, wird aber alles gesäubert wenn soweit alles fertig installiert ist 
und mein Baby dann in mein Büro wandert.

Oh, bevor ich es vergesse, hier ein paar Bilder von der Arbeit heute Nacht.

So ab ins Bett mit mir.  
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (12. Februar 2014)

Sehr schön Martin, gefällt mir sehr! 
Bemerkenswert das du so wenige Energydrinks gebraucht hast  Ich hätte da so um die 2 Liter Kaffee gebraucht, wenn ich um die Zeit so lange wach bleiben müsste 
Eine Frage: lässt du bei der unteren Klapptür das Gitter so oder machst du die Abdeckung wieder drauf die Original dabei war?
Wegen der sichtbaren Kabel?


----------



## Dommi2011 (12. Februar 2014)

Sieht sehr gut aus super ordentlich würde ich das um so eine Uhrzeit machen sähe es glaube ich anders aus


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Februar 2014)

@Hyp3ri0n
Hey Vince, nein da kommt keine Abdeckung mehr drauf, das Netzteil und die Kabel darf man gerne sehen, 
sie sind da unten best möglich verlegt, dazu muss die Luft vom Radiator dort wieder ungehindert heraus können.

@Dommi2011
Ordentlich ist für mich noch ein bisschen anders, aber es geht für mich soweit ok wie es ausschaut,
es sind halt sehr viele Kabel, man weiß gar nicht wohin damit.


----------



## Tohrschten (12. Februar 2014)

Sieht super aus!

jetzt gehts langsam aufs ende zu. Find ich gut und zugleich ist es doch schade 

Ich hoffe du wirst uns ihn Zukunft weiterhin staunen lassen


----------



## Dommi2011 (12. Februar 2014)

Ja sind wirklich viele obwohl die Gehäuse schon viel mehr Möglichkeiten zum verstecken geben als vor ein paar Jahren ist es immer noch schwer  zumindest wenn man möchte dass es auch von hinten ordentlich aussieht


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Februar 2014)

Mich hat es leider auch erwischt bin aktuell krank, hoffe das ich über das WE wieder gesund werde damit nächste Woche es weiter gehen kann.
Denke nächste Woche wird mein gefräster Kupferkühler eintreffen dann werde ich ihn zusammen mit dem Wasserkühler in die Backplate integrieren.
Könnt gespannt sein wie ich das machen werde, ich sag nur eines es wird Klasse werden !

Guido und Christoph, euch auch gute Besserung !


----------



## CL4P-TP (14. Februar 2014)

Noch ein Kranker.....

Gute Besserung allen die sich was eingefangen haben


----------



## Markus_P (17. Februar 2014)

Mehlstaub will mit dem Projekt fertig werden? O.o
Gibts nicht  .. hab ne Neue nette Idee
PC-System V8-Tower Dual-Xeon WaKü - Wassergekühlte PC | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop
siehe Bild 2 da kannst im Boden 2 mal nen 480er Radi einbauen und darüber das Netzteil  (mehr Kühlfläche= Lüfter langsamer laufen lassen= leiser )
Ist halt ein bisschen mehr arbeit weil wie es aussieht das sie das Case höher gemacht haben sodass das NT reinpasst  aber nette Idee
(Naja mal schaun wie es sich dann bei meinen D900 entwickelt  derzeit warte ich auf mein(e) Cpu(s).

Bevor ich die Überrede wünsche ich dir alles gute das du wieder Gesund wirst  und ich bin schon echt gespannt an deine Backplate und an das Patent davon

mfg Markus


----------



## Drizztly (18. Februar 2014)

Ändern sich deine Grafikkartenpläne mit der Veröffentlichung der Titan Black?
Oder bleibst du bei dem 780Ti Sli?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Februar 2014)

Ich bin kein *Vollidiot*, wie "*jeder*" der einen Titan kauft, das beantwortet wohl deine Frage oder ? 
Bin jetzt sicherlich kein Preis/Leistungs Käufer, aber eine Titan,
dazu nur erhältlich im Refernzdesign kommt nicht in die Tüte.
400€ mehr für 3GB VRAM und Vollausbau bei der Compute Leistung, never ever !
Soll Nvidia einen anderen Dummen finden, gibt es zu Hauf und auch hier im Forum, 
kenne da schon mindestens einen der sich gleich vier bestellt. 

Egal welche Refernzdesigns, zum übertakten, nur und ausschließlich Custom Designs.
Weniger Spulen fipsen, mehr Strom Phasen für GPU und VRAM besser zum übertakten.

Ich kaufe mir auch aktuell keine 780Ti will ich glaube das die 3GB VRAM sehr bald zu wenig sein werden.
In der Downsamlingauflösung von 2880x1620 ist schon jetzt das VRAM zu wenig und für SLI sowiso.
Mindestens 4GB VRAM möchte ich auf eine Grafikkarte haben, 
eine AMD kommt nicht in meine Projektrechner aus bekannten schon mehrfach erklärten Gründen.
Man sieht aber am Beispiel eine R9 290x das bei der Auflösung die AMD nicht so stark einbricht wie eine Nvidia 780Ti,
also sieht man auch das es mit am VRAM liegt und das schon jetzt !

Nächstes Jahr wird der große Performance Maxwell kommen in 20nm und 512bit Speicherinterface das bedeutet 4GB VRAM,
davon zwei unter Wasser und gut ist. Bis dahin wird meine Radeon 7950 voll übertaktet seinen Dienst tun. 

Aktuell habe ich im 3DMark11 11700 Punkte und das steigt weiter an beim Finetuning, damit lässt sich das Jahr noch locker überbrücken.
Eine 780Ti übertaktet schaft maximal 14500.

Das wohl das sinnvollste was ich machen kann.


----------



## Drizztly (18. Februar 2014)

Alles klar, danke für die Erklärung 

Finde es großartig wie du immer alles so ausführlich erklärst, deine Umbauten so klasse dokumentierst und bebilderst!

Freu mich auf weitere Updates


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Februar 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Hi Drizztly, 
du wirst es nicht glauben ich war noch nicht einmal auf der Main.  

Der Community gefällt es, nur scheinbar einer Person nicht, 
leider ist es die Person die es Main setzen könnte, nämlich dem Herr Wilke !

*Herr Wilke wenn sie das lesen, bitte beantworten sie mir mal diese Frage ! 
Warum war ich noch nie auf der Main ?
Würde hierfür gerne mal den Grund erfahren ! 
Schlechte Bilder, schlechte Dokumentation oder gefällt ihnen einfach meine Katzennase nicht ?
Es ist fühle mich da geringfügig ausgrenzend !*

So soviel in eigener Sache das musste mal sein, jetzt geht es mir besser !

*Update :*

So bin wieder Gesund und es gib heute wieder ans Werk !

Diesmal hab ich mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter Umbau und Modding befasst.
Der Bitspower Absperrhahn ist vom unteren Radiator ist an den AGB gewandert.
Ich möchte den AGB noch mit einen dezent roten LED beleuchten.
Dazu habe ich einen kleinen, leider nicht durch sichten Verschlussstopfen mit Bohrung besorgt.
Da ich gerne hätte das mehr Licht hindurch kommt,
habe ich ihn so lange mit 5000ender Schleifpapier geschliffen bis er komplett durchsichtig war.
Das letzte Bild zeigt den fertig zusammen montiere AGB, 
ein Loch ist noch frei da kommt der Wasser Temperaturfühler hinein der schon im Gehäuse ist.

Morgen habe ich vor wenn nichts dazwischen kommt  noch zwei Corsair SP120 QE zu sleeven 
Vielleicht komme ich auch noch dazu meine neue Gasket und die I/O Abdeckung zu lackieren.

Schönen Abend wünsche ich euch und im speziellen Herrn Wilke !
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## hanssx2 (19. Februar 2014)

Mh das mit der Main war mir auch noch nie aufgefallen  

aber eine Anmerkung kommt noch maxwell schon im quartal 3 diese jahres heraus, habe ich zu mindest immer gelesen und das deswegen natürlich auch die  20nm technologie damit herraus kommt.
Ich meine gestern kam ja shcon die 750ti heraus, die hat ja übertacktet für so eine kleine GPU shcon echt gut Leistung


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Februar 2014)

Jo, gestern kam der kleine Maxwell auf die Welt auch in 20nm ! Erst wenn die 20nm Ausbeute groß genug ist,
wird Nvidia dann auch den große Maxwell bringen.
Ob es noch diese Jahr sein wird, kein Plan, schön wäre es natürlich dann wüsste ich was ich kaufen kann und einbauen würde. 

Das mit der Main ärgert mich langsam schon sehr, es ich nicht fair und vor allem was schlimmer ist, 
es ist keiner Weiße irgendwie gerechtfertigt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Februar 2014)

martin, machst du das für dich, oder für die main?  versteh mich nicht falsch, ich kann deine enttäuschung nachvollziehen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Februar 2014)

Ich mache es für mich, ganz klar, ich habe später etwas von "Industrial Silence" sonst niemand. 
Es wäre für mich aber das "I" Tüpfelchen wenn du weißt was ich meine.
Mir gefällt es, das alles mit der Community zu teilen 
und da wäre als "Belohnung" einmal auf der Main sein sicher nicht zuviel.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. Februar 2014)

Echt Top Tagebuch, vor allem wie viel Zeit du in deine Updates steckst (hätte ich doch nur so viel ;( ) und trotzdem muss ja auch noch Geld in die Kasse kommen um das ganze zu bezahlen. Die Antwort bezüglich der Main würde mich deshalb auch mal Interessieren. 

Aber Mehlstaub, mach dir nichts draus, du bist auf der Main unserer Herzen


----------



## CL4P-TP (19. Februar 2014)

Du hast es echt verdient 

Wie sieht es mit den Wasser-Backplate-Mod aus?  Hoffentlich hab ich die Bilder davon nicht verpeilt


----------



## Wim1337 (19. Februar 2014)

Grats zur Main


----------



## xCiRE007x (19. Februar 2014)

Hchm hchm.. welch Zufall 

Trotzdem sehr verdient. Mach weiter mein Freund  Bin weiterhin immer wieder auf ein Update gespannt


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Februar 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Warum war ich noch nie auf der Main ?


Da ich das Projekt nicht von Anfang an intensiv verfolgt habe, habe ich aufgrund des enormen Umfang des Tagebuchs längere Zeit zurückgeschreckt, darüber zu schreiben. Ich will nicht nur ein paar Bilder rausziehen und mir ein wenig Text aus den Fingern saugen, sondern möchte immer auch die Motivation eines Casemodders verstehen und mir ein Bild von seinr Herangehensweise machen; und das geht natürlich nur dann, wenn ich mir Zeit dafür nehmen kann. Wenn ich ein Projekt verfolge, dann bleibe ich aber gewöhnlich auch bis zum Schluss am Ball.





MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Schönen Abend wünsche ich euch und im speziellen Herrn Wilke !


 Guten Abend!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (19. Februar 2014)

Glückwunsch Mehlstaub! 
Haste dir verdient^^


----------



## xCiRE007x (19. Februar 2014)

Wobei mir der Part mit dem Patent für den Backplate Mod V2 fehlt


----------



## Horstinator90 (19. Februar 2014)

Sauber! Gz zur Main! Wurde auch zeit!


----------



## ricoroci (19. Februar 2014)

Gratulation !


----------



## Drizztly (19. Februar 2014)

Super! Glückwunsch zur Main!


----------



## hanssx2 (19. Februar 2014)

Martin, da hast du einfach zu viel geschrieben , da wäre ich auch nicht drauf gekommen


----------



## Markus_P (19. Februar 2014)

edit: Bei der Grafikkarte handelt es sich derzeit um eine Radeon HD 7950 OC, noch im Frühjahr möchte der Casemodder aber auf ein leistungsfähigeres Modell, womöglich eine Geforce GTX 780 Ti, wechseln.#

Hust eine ? hust nur die gtx 780 ti ? 

gw Mehlstaub


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (19. Februar 2014)

Gratulation mein Lieber! Hast es dir redlich verdient, wurde auch langsam Zeit, aber ich kann den Herrn Wilke schon verstehen, das Tagebuch hat echt schon einen riesen Umfang erreicht  
Trotzdem, super gemacht!


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Februar 2014)

tja wir sind zu aktiv hier!


----------



## JeanLegi (19. Februar 2014)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Martin 

 Schön deine Arbeit verfolgen zu können. Wie immer sehr gute und penible Arbeit.
 Freue mich schon auf unsere nächste gemeinsame Session

 Und meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche für die Main

 lg
 Jean


----------



## Superior1337 (20. Februar 2014)

gratulire maddin


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. Februar 2014)

Ich kann einfach nur immer Wieder sagen: Dein Projekt ist einfach Klasse! Weiter so!

Edit: Gerade 4Stellig geworden


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach nur immer Wieder sagen: Dein Projekt ist einfach Klasse! Weiter so!
> 
> Edit: Gerade 4Stellig geworden



Gratuliere dir, zum ersten Tausender ! 

Vielen danke für die Glückwünsche ! 
Konnte gestern Abend nicht basteln/modden vor lauter Glückwünsche auch über FB und so weiter  

*MERCI !*


----------



## kaffepause71 (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo ich gratuliere dir auch hast dir die main redlich verdient !


----------



## Superior1337 (20. Februar 2014)

Stell dich nicht so an kleiner mann im Glück xD weiter so und auch fetten dank von meiner seite ^^


----------



## illousion (20. Februar 2014)

Auch von mir Congratz zur Main, hast es wesentlich mehr verdient, als ich 
Ich fühl mich jetzt so unter druck, dass ich aus meinem kleinen jämmerlichen TB was vernünftiges mache


----------



## Dr.Leo (27. Februar 2014)

Kollege, da taucht man aus der Versenkung wieder auf, und was ist?
Der Staubkönig hats geschafft!
_*
Gratuliere Dir ganz herzlich!*_

Auf das der Staub dem Case fern bleibt


----------



## -sori- (27. Februar 2014)

Wie soll bei dieser Dämmung auch Staub rein kommen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Februar 2014)

oh, das geht. trotz staubfiltern und versperrten löchern kommt immer irgendwo staub durch.


----------



## hanssx2 (27. Februar 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> oh, das geht. trotz staubfiltern und versperrten löchern kommt immer irgendwo staub durch.


 
aber doch nicht bei Mehlstaub, da kommt wenn Mehl an. Staub aber wohl eher weniger


----------



## illousion (16. März 2014)

Mach ma weiter 

Da hat jmd dir ne Idee geklaut ^.^
Arctic verlagert VRAM und SpaWa-Wärmeabführung auf PCB-Rückseite: Neues GPU-Kühler-Lineup


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. März 2014)

Huhu habe ich schon gesehen.

Bei mir dauert das ganze noch. 
Mein Kumpel muss mich zurückstellen in der Firma, weil er einen Großauftrag vorher abarbeiten muss sonst muss er Vertragsstrafe zahlen.
Daher weiß ich nicht wann ich meine Backplatekühlung wieder bekomme.
Momentan aber nicht so schlimm da ich auch Arbeitstechnisch momentan sehr eingespannt bin 10-12h am Tag.

Aber seit sicher es geht weiter und dann werde ich es euch alle wissen lassen, versprochen !


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. März 2014)

ich hoffs doch, dein projekt is ganz interesant


----------



## Hoopster (21. März 2014)

wow, da hat sich aber einer auch gedanken gemacht. finde dein projekt sehr gelungen und auch gut geplant


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. April 2014)

Hi Hoopster, danke für dein Lob !

Es gibt neues zu berichten.
Ich hatte mit dem ersten Mainboard im Januar diesen Jahres Probleme mir dem Booten, wie ihr vielleicht noch wisst.
Postcode 9C was laut Asus PDF einen USB Fehler darstellt.

Daraufhin habe ich die RMA Abteilung von Caseking angeschrieben.

Ich solle auf deren Homepage einen genaue Fehlerbeschreibung ausfüllen, gesagt, getan.

Bekam dann 2 Tage später einen Retourenetikett per Email zugeschickt.
Am gleichen Tag habe ich das Mainboard in "*Orginal Verpackung*" mit "*Komplettem Inhalt*" zurück geschickt.

Ich bekam eine Eingangsbestätigung per Email das mein defektes Mainboard eingegangen ist und man sich um die RMA Abwicklung kümmern werde, 
sie würden sich wieder bei mir melden.

Heute kam nun ein Packet zu mir, nach fasst 3 Monaten !
Ohne mich vorher in Kenntnis zu setzten das es verschickt wurde, keine Email, nichts.

Das schlimme daran, ich bekam nur ein Mainboard "*Ohne Orginal Verpackung*", "*Ohne Zubehör*", nur ein Mainboard zurück.

Ich habe mir in der Zwischenzeit ein neues Mainboard gekauft weil ich solange nicht warten wollte.
Das Austausch Mainboard dachte ich mir kann ich verkaufen, was ohne OVP und Inhalt ja so jetzt nicht geht.

Vor 1h habe ich Caseking nochmals per RMA Email in Kenntnis gesetzt was alles falsch gelaufen ist bei der RMA, bin mal auf deren Reaktion gespannt.

Bin leicht Enttäuscht wie das alles abgelaufen, man fühlt sich da wie ein Blinder Passagier. 
Hallo ich bin ein Kunde, und das ist so gar nicht kundenfreundlich....

Gruß
Mehlstaub the Cat aka Martin


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. April 2014)

wenn ich das richtig weiss, schickt caseking das nach überprüfung durch ihre leute direkt an asus weiter, sofern die bei sich nix machen können (oder wollen?). 
denke mal, dass der fehler bei asus liegt, von deren support hab ich schon des öfteren ähnliche geschichten gehört bzw gelesen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. April 2014)

Das ist nicht gut. Aber man darf *nie* mit Originalzubehör  und Originalverpackung reklamieren. Mein Gigabyte-Board kam auch in einem MSI-Karton wieder. Zum Glück habe ich kein Zubehör mit geschickt. Habe dann umgehend bei meinem Händler (Alternate) angerufen und die meinten es sei normal. Man soll immer in neutraler Verpackung senden und nur das defekte Produkt. Hätten die ja auch mal irgendwo vermerken können.

Gruß


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. April 2014)

Ich habe bestimmt schon 20 Mainboards von verschiedenen Herstellern eingeschickt.
MSI will immer Orginal verpackt wurde da schon angeschrieben das SATA kabel gefehlt haben, 
die habe ich nachgeschickt und habe ein ganz neues Mainboard bekommen.
Vor 3 Jahren habe ich ein EVGA SR2 für einen Kunden verbaut, 
das hat keinen Festplatte (SSD) am SATA Controller erkannt, habe ich auch komplett wieder zurück Versand.
Habe innerhalb von 3 Wochen ein neues Mainboard bekommen, EVGA hat den besten Support den ich kennen lernen durfte.
Bei Asus habe ich 2 mal schon den Support in Anspruch nehmen müssen, 
ein Crosshair Formula und das Crosshair Formula Z, jedesmal ein Affentheater aber habe das Mainboard auch komplett zurück bekommen 
und jetzt eben nicht, schon seltsam, wie man es macht ist scheinbar falsch


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. April 2014)

Das ist natürlich......

Wann wird dein Freund wahrscheinlich mit dem Auftrag fertig bzw wann ist der späteste Abgabetermin für ihn?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. April 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich......
> 
> Wann wird dein Freund wahrscheinlich mit dem Auftrag fertig bzw wann ist der späteste Abgabetermin für ihn?



Mitte Juni...


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. April 2014)

Noch so lange


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. April 2014)

Glaub mir das gefällt mir auch nicht


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. April 2014)

Kann man ja verstehen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. April 2014)

Euch allen wünsche ich noch einen schönen Ostermontag !


----------



## CL4P-TP (21. April 2014)

Dir auch! Und allen anderen natürlich auch!


----------



## Valdasaar (11. Mai 2014)

Sehr schönes Tagebuch, hast wirklich klasse gemacht


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Mai 2014)

Danke dir Valdasaar !

Wird hoffentlich bald weiter gehen  Drückt mir die Daumen !


----------



## hanssx2 (11. Mai 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Danke dir Valdasaar !
> 
> Wird hoffentlich bald weiter gehen  Drückt mir die Daumen !


 
tuen wir, je schneller desto besser fuer uns


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (12. Mai 2014)

Och, da komm ich nach langem wieder ins PCGH und freu mich wie wild das es einen Eintrag bei Mehlstaub gibt, und dann  
Ich hoffe auch das es bald weitergeht!


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Mai 2014)

auf was wartest du denn nun eigendlich noch?


----------



## hanssx2 (12. Mai 2014)

Auf seinen Kumpel 
Der sein backplate CPU Kühler baut


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Mai 2014)

ach ja, stimmt ja  die hatte ich schon fast vergessen


----------



## hanssx2 (12. Mai 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ach ja, stimmt ja  die hatte ich schon fast vergessen



Neh neh Teufelchen 

@Katze
Hast du schon einen Zeitplan ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Mai 2014)

Es gibt neues zu melden !

Morgen im laufe des Tages wird mein Backplatekupferkühler umgearbeitet und gefrässt !
Bin selber gespannt wie er dann aussehen wird und ob ich ihn morgen dann schon abhohlen kann, Daumen drücken !


----------



## CL4P-TP (21. Mai 2014)

*schriftgrößeganzgroßundrotstellwollaberkeinelustaufpunktehab*

Halleluja! Wir drücken die Daumen


----------



## TheSebi41 (21. Mai 2014)

Juhu  es geht weiter


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Mai 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Update :*

Juhu ich habe meinen Kupferkühler wieder !

Hier die ersten Bilder vom "Rohzustand"
Der Frässer hat die Fin´s verbogen, was mir aber klar war das dies passiert.
Alles halb so schlimm, ich werde sie wieder gerade biegen, 
entgraten und feilen, brauche ja auch noch bissel Arbeit. 
Dazu wird denke ich wieder der Dremel zum Einsatz kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## xCiRE007x (23. Mai 2014)

Echt lecker Martin  schaut gut extrem gut aus


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Mai 2014)

nu kann es endlich weiter gehen 

dem verbiegen hätte man warscheinlich vorbeugen können, indem man die schräge vorher mit einer säge sauber "vorgezeichnet" hätte.


----------



## Viner-Cent (23. Mai 2014)

Edel!


----------



## hanssx2 (23. Mai 2014)

Endlich geht es hier weiter und du kannst, da du ja sowenig zu tuen hattest in letzter Zeit, mal wieder werkeln 

Viel Erfolg dabei und hoffentlich beglückst du uns dann mit ein paar Bildern


----------



## Horstinator90 (23. Mai 2014)

Endlich gehts weiter  bin echt gespannt wie das eingebaut aussieht


----------



## Viner-Cent (23. Mai 2014)

Jetzt muss ich aber mal die blöde Frage stellen, wozu das da ist, deine Chipsätze kühlst du damit ja nicht?


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. Mai 2014)

Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich aber mal die blöde Frage stellen, wozu das da ist, deine Chipsätze kühlst du damit ja nicht?





Les das ganze Tagebuch nochmal 



Spoiler



Das ist der Wakü-Backpate-Mod


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Mai 2014)

Danke Badboy !

Fühl dich geohrfeigt Viner-Cent !


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Mai 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Update :*

So die Wasserkühler Backplate Mod ist fertig für den Einbau.
Die "Fin´s" sind so gut es möglich war gerade gebogen, entgratet und gefeilt.
Den Boden habe ich nochmals mit Schleifpapier und Polierpaste bearbeitet.
Mal sehn ob ich heute dazu komme sie einzubauen, 
denn ich habe gerade noch 2 Kundenrechner fertig zu stellen, die am Montag und Mittwoch auf reisen gehen sollen.
Daumen drücken !

Hier die aktuellen Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. Mai 2014)

Wir drücken die Daumen 

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Blubbertzz (24. Mai 2014)

Echt Wahnsinns Arbeit  
Weiter so!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Mai 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Danke euch beiden !

*Update :*

Weiter geht es, diesmal habe ich den Backplate inklusive Wasserkühler wieder montiert.
Im inneren des Case ist die CPU wieder eingebaut Liquid Ultra drauf und den Supremacy drüber.
Wie man sehen kann habe ich eine neue Art der Verschlauchung ausprobiert.
Jetzt fehlt noch die Verbindung von Southbridge Kühler zu den Mosfet´s das werde ich heute im laufe des Tages noch machen.
Mit dem ganze andere Rest denke ich könnte ich heute fertig werden, so das ich wieder mit Wasser befüllen kann.
Somit aller Voraussicht heute noch startklar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die gleich Bilder andere URL hoffentlich gehen diese !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2014)

ich seh mal wieder nur text oO


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Mai 2014)

Komm so schlimm ist es  ja nicht wirklich XD


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2014)

du kennst uns doch. bilder sehen~ *zombielike durch die gegend schlurfen*

bin mal gespannt, was du später für uns hast


----------



## Viner-Cent (25. Mai 2014)

Die Bilder funktionieren nicht


----------



## CL4P-TP (25. Mai 2014)

Liegts an meinem Handy oder kann noch jemand außer mir die Bilder nicht sehen?


----------



## Offset (25. Mai 2014)

Bei mir gehen sie auch nicht


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2014)

ich glaube langsam, da sind auch keine  also sie nicht zu sehen ist normal


----------



## CL4P-TP (25. Mai 2014)

Bei der App werden ein paar Bilder angezeigt aber sie laden nicht.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Mai 2014)

Das komisch, bei mir und auf meiner Frau ihrem Rechner sind Bilder Oo


----------



## CL4P-TP (25. Mai 2014)

Ich versuch es später am PC nochmal. Was hast für einen Browser genommen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2014)

bei mir werden die nichtmal im quelltext gezeigt... 
ich nutze firefox


----------



## -sori- (25. Mai 2014)

In der App und auch im Quote werden die typischen Links zu den Bildern angezeigt. Wenn ich die aber rauskopiere und als Link öffne, kommt eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Mai 2014)

Habe zwei Kumpels von mir gebeten auf die Website zu gehen um zu schauen ob sie die Bilder sehen.
Beide nutzen Chrome und sehen sie, seltsame Dinge passieren hier. Oo


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. Mai 2014)

Nutze auch Chrome am PC und am Handy und sehe nix


----------



## -sori- (25. Mai 2014)

Nope, nichts. Weder im Browser noch in Tapatalk


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Mai 2014)

So habe sie nochmal neu in den Post geladen, gehen sie jetzt bei euch ?


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. Mai 2014)

nope, geht nicht


----------



## keinnick (25. Mai 2014)

Leider nicht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2014)

das mysterium der verschwundenen bilder  
naja, ich habs nun anderswo gesehen


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. Mai 2014)

Du kannst die Bilder in ein Album in deinem Profil hochladen und dann hier die Url verlinken


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Mai 2014)

Genau das habe ich auch gemacht 

So habe die 4 gleichen Bilder auf einem Bilderupdloader hochgeladen und neu verlinkt hoffe das sie so funktionieren.


----------



## CL4P-TP (25. Mai 2014)

Die Links gehen 

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## hanssx2 (25. Mai 2014)

also bei mir sind immer noch keine bilder da  

auch auf dem handy nicht


----------



## CL4P-TP (25. Mai 2014)

Die Bilder sind im Post von Mehlstaub darüber


----------



## hanssx2 (25. Mai 2014)

vielen Dank fürs drauf aufmerksam machen, da hast du aber nicht gerade an WLP gespart  Sollt eman nicht immer nur hauchdünn auftragen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Mai 2014)

Sorry war im falschen Post jetzt sind sie richtig 
Danke Badboy !

So dick ist die WLP nicht aufgetragen dennoch soll sie seitlich zwischen dem Kupferkühler und dem Wasserkühlers herausgepresst werden. 
Grund dafür ist das auch seitlich dann die Wärme besser von Kupferkühler auf den Wasserkühler übergeht.


----------



## Viner-Cent (25. Mai 2014)

Edel, wenn dus noch rot oder schwarz eloxieren könntest wäre es das geilste der Welt!


----------



## illousion (25. Mai 2014)

Sieht echt spitze aus 
Machst du wenn es läuft einen Temperaturvergleich mit/ohne Kühler? Würde mich interessieren 

Ich mache bald auch mal wieder an meinem Rechner weiter, nurnoch die mündliche am 28. und ich habe wieder Zeit und Geld 


Edit: Viner, kupfer eloxieren?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Mai 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Update :*

Ohne viel zu schreiben 2 neue Bilder.
Der Schlauch von dem oberen Radiator zu dem AGB ist noch nicht Final.
Dennoch wollte ich bis ich die neuen Grafikkarten habe es relativ schön verlegen,
so das unten auf der Zwischenplatte kein Schlauch mehr herumliegt.
Morgen werden sämtliche Verschraubungen nachgezogen und Wasser eingefüllt.
Ich hoffe das er sofort ohne Probleme Windows startet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das ihr diesmal alle die Bilder sehen könnt !

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2014)

schee  

diesmal hat's anscheinend direkt geklappt


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. Mai 2014)

Jup, sieht gut aus.

Was hält eigentlich vom gedosato-Tool? Auch wenn aktuell die Auswahl an Titeln noch etwas klein ist?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Mai 2014)

Danke euch beiden !

Mit dem GeDoSaTo-Tool habe ich mich noch nicht befasst  
Werde ich erst dann machen können wenn bei "Industrial Silence" meine Funktionsliste abgearbeitet habe und alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit läuft 
Scheint aber ein wirklich interessantes Tool zu werden.


----------



## Erik Cartman (26. Mai 2014)

Ich muss schon sagen, sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Hut ab vor dieser Eigenkonstruktion


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Mai 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Merci Christoph !

*Update :*

Ich kann mit freude und voller stolz verkünden "Industrial Silence" lebt !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. Mai 2014)

Windows ist neu drauf, neues Bios ist ebenfalls aufgespielt. 
Aktuell bin ich am testen was meine Finale 24/7 Einstellung werden wird.
Denke werde von 4.7GHz auf 4.6 GHz zurückgehen bei erhöhtem Ramtakt und geschärften Timings, das wird es wohl werden. 
Aktuell bin ich bei 1234 Cinebench R15 Punkten was ordentlich ist 

Ich werde hier wieder weiter machen nächstes Jahr wenn die Grafikkarten kommen, 
bis dahin werde ich Benchmarks und alles weiter was ich noch ändern werde Posten !

Der Backplatekühlertest wird gemacht wenn ich viel Zeit habe !

Grüße euch alle ! Danke euch für alles !


----------



## IqpI (30. Mai 2014)

Nein verlass uns nicht :'( 
Nein Spaß, starkes Projekt, schade, dass es nahezu vorüber ist...


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (30. Mai 2014)

Naja,
Dann bleibt das Abo hier halt umso länger bestehen 

Interessant ist es allemal und von Anfang bis Ende.


----------



## JPCM (30. Mai 2014)

Wow! schaut ja traumhaft aus!
Kannst du bitte deine Temperaturen bei 4700GHz posten ?

Danke!


----------



## CL4P-TP (30. Mai 2014)

Hat er doch schon........

Und wenn du mit neuem BP-Mod meinst hat er doch geschrieben, dass er sie mal macht wenn er viel Zeit hat.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. Mai 2014)

Hehe, ich werde euch nicht verlassen @IqpI !

Prime 95 läuft seit heute morgen um ca. 9 Uhr bis jetzt ohne Fehler.
Werde mindestens 30h laufen lassen damit ich sicher bin das alles sauber läuft.
Danach werden Spannungen und Ramtimings optimiert.

Habe für euch einen Screenshot gemacht der auch die Temperaturen zeigt.
Die Vcore wird falsch ausgelesen vom CPU-Z, aktuell ist sie bei 1,37V max mit dem Multimeter gemessen.

Die CPU Temps sind bei 800RPM Lüfterdrehzahl der Radiatorlüfter und 24,1 Grad Ramtemperatur.


----------



## JPCM (31. Mai 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat

Danke! 

@Bad ich schau mal die 100 Seiten durch ob ich es finde  aber Danke fuer den Hinweis


----------



## IqpI (31. Mai 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Hehe, ich werde euch nicht verlassen @IqpI !



Ich meinte überhaupt mit diesem großartigen mod, der ja jetzt doch mehr oder weniger still gelegt wird


----------



## chrissy.chaos (6. Juni 2014)

WOOOT........


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Juni 2014)

chrissy.chaos schrieb:


> WOOOT........



Danke dir !


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Juni 2014)

ein vögelchen hat mir gezwitschert, der staubtiger hat ein weiteres jahr hinter sich gebracht! 

herzlichen glückwunsch!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Juni 2014)

Hahaha danke ! Welches Vögelchen das wohl war ?


----------



## hanssx2 (11. Juni 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Hahaha danke ! Welches Vögelchen das wohl war ?


 
das weiß keiner 

auch herzlichen glückwunsch von mir


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Juni 2014)

Danke


----------



## bippo3108 (11. Juni 2014)

Alles gute Mehlstaub


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Juni 2014)

Danke auch dir !


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Juni 2014)

das war ein blaues F(ögelchen)


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Juni 2014)

Das FB Vögelchen, asooooo ^^


----------



## illousion (11. Juni 2014)

Von mri dann mal auch alles Gute (:


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. Juni 2014)

Alles gute nachträglich! 

War in Kroatien und hatte daher keine Möglichkeit früher reinzuschauen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juni 2014)

Macht nichts, danke ebenfalls auch dir !


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (29. Juni 2014)

gz zur main,,, auch wenn pcgh es etwas zu spät gebracht hat  ^^


----------



## CL4P-TP (29. Juni 2014)

Graz zur Main und FB. Leider gibt es bei FB wie immer jede Menge hirnlose Kommentare.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Juni 2014)

tja, so ist das halt. neider und nicht-versteher überall


----------



## TheSebi41 (29. Juni 2014)

Ebenfalls Glückwunsch zur Main 
Bin schon gespannt auf den GPU Backplate-Mod


----------



## hanssx2 (29. Juni 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Ebenfalls Glückwunsch zur Main
> Bin schon gespannt auf den GPU Backplate-Mod


 
jupp ich ebenfalls und lass die Leute auf fb flamen:d
da geht es ja teilweise hoch her


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. Juni 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Nochmals vielen Dank an Herrn Wilke das ich wieder auf der Main sein darf !
Danke ebenfalls an euch für die Glückwünsche !

Ich möchte diesen Tag dazu nutzen nochmals ein kleines Update zu zeigen.

*Update :*

So sieht "Industrial Silence" aus ohne rotem Kühlmittel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so mit rotem Mayhames XT-1 Red.
Der Schlauch oberhalb der Grafikkarte ist nicht Final, 
wird geändert wenn die Grafikkarten im nächsten Jahr eingebaut werden.
Da heißt es warten bis 20nm HighEnd Karten von Nvidia zur Verfügung stehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wird ein Brenner Stealthmod gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier ein beim Hundesport an einer Hürde verletztes Boxermädchen Amy 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nächste Update beinhaltet einen kleine Overclocking Guide zu dem 2011er Sockel und meine Overclocking Ergebnisse und Benchmarks.

Wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag Abend !

Gruß

Mehlstaub the Cat


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. August 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Update :*

Es gibt wieder neues von der Front  Die Finalen Taktraten stehen.

Jetzt geht es an die Ramtimings, danach werden ein paar Spannungen noch angepasst.
Wenn das dann abgeschlossen ist, sind alle Einstellungen Final.

Hier ein Screenshot mit 43h Prime  
1.376V Vcore liegen maximal mit dem Multimeter (VMM) gemessen an.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=763207&stc=1&d=1408639840

Und hier ein paar Screenshots mit den vorläufigen UEFI Einstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr werdet euch über das - Offset von 0.060 wundern 
Ich habe es geschafft, wenn der Turbo *"nicht"* aktiv ist die CPU zu Undervolten.
Heißt von einem CPU Multiplikator von 12 - 34 wird undervolted, erst wenn der Turbo greift wird overvolted.

Bei einem Multi von 12 dem niedrigsten Multi sind es 12 x 100.8 = 1210MHz läuft Prime stabil mit nur 0.768V (VMM)
Der Multi 34 x 100.8 = 3427 MHz rennt noch unter 1V, nämlich mit 0,994V (VMM) ebenfalls Prime stabil.

Perfekt, wenn man nur im Internet Surft. 
Der Idle Verbrauch des Rechner ohne Monitor liegt dann bei maximal 102 Watt, was für solch ein System verdammt gut ist !

2 Kerne benötigen mir persönlich zuviel Spannung daher laufen sie auf einem Multi von 45. Die weitern 4 Kerne auf 46.
Damit kann ich sehr gut leben, würden alle mit 46 laufen müsste ich 1.42V reinpumpen, das möchte ich auf dauer dann doch nicht.

Mir war es noch wichtig, das alle C-Stages funktionieren, es hat geklappt, selbst mit dem relativ hohen Taktraten ist alles stabil.

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Superior1337 (21. August 2014)

sehr schön mal wieder ^^ das Endlose projekt ^^


----------



## CL4P-TP (21. August 2014)

Well done  

Wann bekommen wir Ergebnisse zu den Temps mit dem BP-Mod?


----------



## Noxxphox (21. August 2014)

Bin auch auf den backplatemod gespannt... Wenn das viel bringt... Werr ich das ev @hnlich machen um meine cpu nochn bissel weiter quälen zu können


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. August 2014)

Einen Test ist bei mir zeitlich schwer zu realisieren, kann froh sein das ich heute mal ein Update bringen konnte 
Aber was ich defensiv sagen kann, ist das die Wasserkühler Backplatemod im Vergleich zum nur Luftkühler Backplaremod nochmals ca. 2 Grad auf den Kernen weniger gebracht hat.
Maximal 5 Grad weniger sind so möglich die Kerntemps zu senken, von keiner Backplatemod zur Wasserkühler Backplatemod.


----------



## CL4P-TP (21. August 2014)

Ok, gut zu wissen


----------



## Noxxphox (21. August 2014)

ich hab n lüfter hinten drauf... das macht schonmal bischen besser als ohne... aber direkt an den kernen ... weis nimer ob ich da n unterschied hatte... is schunnen paar vielew monde her xD


----------



## illousion (21. August 2014)

@Mehlstaub: Da du doch perfektionist bist...
[OT] Ich hatte bereits die Idee, eigentlich müsste es doch möglich sien einen Kühler so zu entwerfen, dass die Flüssigkeit um das Geköpfte Die Rumfließt oder nicht?  Also, dass der Kühler am Rand des Die abdichtet 

Ich wünschte ich hätte die Maschinellen Möglichkeiten sowas zu konstruieren 

Aber dien Projekt ist echt top 
Und die 5° sind schon ordentlich


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. August 2014)

Also ich bin zufrieden 1.376V bei 70Grad maximal Temps.
Raumptemps waren 22,2-22,6 Grad beim Prime test gewesen.
Soll mir mal einer nachbauen, wenn die Lüfter nur 800 RPM maximal drehen.

Möglich ist es, keine Frage, aber wird schon schwer


----------



## Noxxphox (21. August 2014)

Das wärs  das wär ne hammrkühlung xD


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. September 2014)

Was meinst du Mehlstaub, werden es 980er?


----------



## hanssx2 (22. September 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Was meinst du Mehlstaub, werden es 980er?



Bei mir ja 
Was unsere Katze macht muss ich heute Abend wenn es geht im Ts erfragen 

Vor allem scheint es dass für die 970 das gleiche pcb benutzt würde wie die 670er 
D.h es gibt schon passende Wasserkühler 
Wie es mit den 980 ausschaut werden wohl die ersten die Tage rausfinden 
Wenn diese ausgeliefert werden


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. September 2014)

Für die 970 gibt es keine Referenz, daher gibt es auch einige mit kurzem PCB der 760


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. September 2014)

Hi@all !

Schön das sich hier noch ein paar von euch in meinem Thread verirren 

Zum Thema.

Also so richtig vom Hocker haut mich die neue 980er jetzt nicht !

Der Performance zuwachs gegenüber der 780Ti finde ich zu klein.
Sogar in manchen Benchmarks dahinter.
Unter Wasser gehen die 980er zwar 1400-1500 Boost aber was dann ein Plus von ca. 35-40% gegenüber einer 780Ti im voll übertakteten Zustand ist.
Wäre die 980er durchweg in allen Benchmarks ca. 25% vor einer 780Ti würde ich sofort zuschlagen.
Dann wäre sie übertaktet 50% schneller als eine 780Ti das wäre für mich dann ein ordentliches Leistungsplus.

Das einzige ste was mich an den neuen Nvidia Karten wirklich sehr interessiert ist das DSR Feature, 
das aber immer noch nicht ausreicht sofort zuzuschlagen.

Abwarten was AMD im ersten Quartal nächstes Jahr Nvidia entgegenzusetzen hat.
Dann nochmal überlegen und vielleicht dann zu zwei 980er greifen, wirklich vor habe ich das aber nicht !

Vielleicht bei der 980Ti mal sehen.

Das ein zigste was mich wirklich zwingt neue Grafikkarten einzubauen, ist meine 7950er Radeon die ist echt am Limit 
Ich glaube ich "modde" meine 7950 noch  
Sie wird dann in den Rechner meiner Frau wandern, wenn ich zwei passende Grafikkarten für mich gefunden habe


----------



## illousion (22. September 2014)

Hm, ich finde ehrlich gesagt die 970 von allen Karten am interessantesten, Leistung + Preis + Verbrauch sind top. Könnte man super nen SLI draus machen 



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Das ein zigste was mich wirklich zwingt neue Grafikkarten einzubauen, ist meine 7950er Radeon die ist echt am Limit


 
Das *einzige* ... 

The grammar nazi strikes again


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. September 2014)

illousion schrieb:


> The grammar nazi in me strikes again



#derhatabermehralsleichverkackt


----------



## Viner-Cent (25. September 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> #derhatabermehrals*leich*verkackt


leicht


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. September 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Es gibt neues zu vermelden !

Ich bin gerade an Verhandlungen zum Kauf einer neuen CPU.

Im Forum von Overclock.net bin ich in einen Thread darauf aufmerksam geworden das ein sehr sehr guter 4930K zum Verkauf steht.
Der Besitzer hat sich vor einer Woche einen Haswell E 5960X gekauft.

Er hat extra für mich seine Ebay Aktion abgebrochen.

Intel i7 4930K | eBay

Er möchte das die CPU in gute Hände kommt.

Der Deal ist aktuell zu 95% abgeschlossen.

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Horstinator90 (28. September 2014)

Martin :p was machst dann mit dein alten ^^. Na Spaß ich kann mir den eh erst mal nicht leisten :p ich freue mich das es mit dein PC mal was neues gibt


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. September 2014)

Danke Phil !
Meine alte CPU wird dann wieder verkauft, so der Plan 
Aber erst wenn bei der neuen CPU auch wirklich alles Tip Top ist, versteht sich.


----------



## xSauklauex (28. September 2014)

Denkst du es wird diesmal mehr als 4,5Ghz drin sein?

Eine Frage zu deinem Monitor? 2720x1530? 24Zoll. Wie geht denn das


----------



## Noxxphox (28. September 2014)

nice nice 
bendeide dich xD


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. September 2014)

xSauklauex schrieb:


> Denkst du es wird diesmal mehr als 4,5Ghz drin sein?
> 
> Eine Frage zu deinem Monitor? 2720x1530? 24Zoll. Wie geht denn das



Die neue CPU ist aktuell Cinebench R15, XTU und 3DMark stabil bei 4.8GHz@1.376V Vcore.
Mal sehen was sie dann Primestabil so macht.

Die hohe Auflösung ist einen Downsamplingauflösung in der ich auch und zu zocke.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Oktober 2014)

Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie bescheuert der Transfer des Geldes von Deutschland in die USA sein kann 
Mal sehen wann das klappt und die CPU dann endlich auf Reisen zu mir sein wird... kann sich nur noch um Jahre handeln...


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. Oktober 2014)

Wollen wir hoffen das es nur Monate werden


----------



## Multithread (8. Oktober 2014)

:A:A Muss iwan mal schauen was meine so packt, aber momentan reicht die Leistung


4.8 ist schon ne Hausnummer, denkst du DU kommst über 5 ohne Mörderspannung?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke nicht das 4.8GHz "Primestabil" sein wird, wenn ich 4.7 GHz schaffen sollte, bin ich happy.
Einen 5GHz Screenshot werde ich "just for fun" machen.


----------



## Keinem (8. Oktober 2014)

#Abonnement


----------



## mda31 (10. Oktober 2014)

Erstmal Top Tagebuch, Top Ideen und Top Umsetzung. Hat echt lange gebraucht aber ich hab so gut wie alles nachträglich durchgelesen. Wollen wir hoffen das FullMaxwell dann bald kommt ...

Frage an den Schleifmeister: Macht CPU-Schleifen nur dann Sinn wenn eine Unebenheit/Senke drin ist oder generell zu empfehlen für bessere Temperaturen? Wann merke ich das genug abgeschliffen ist (außer das die Hand wohl schmerzt )...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Oktober 2014)

Danke dir für dein Lob !

Naja, generell empfehle ich CPU schleifen nicht, weil es sehr viel Arbeit ist.
Wenn man aber das letzte Quäntchen heraushohlen will an Takt kann man das machen um die Temperaturen weiter zu senken, 
auch wenn es nicht sehr viel ist, aber bekanntlich macht Kleinvieh auch Mist 

Ich teste aber vorehr mit einer Rasierklinge ob der Heatspreader flach ist oder nicht erst dann entscheide ich ob ich schleife oder nicht.
Nicht jede CPU muss man schleifen das absolut unnötig.

Man kann mit der Rasierklinge nachschauen ob die CPU flach genug ist, daher weiß man wann genug ist


----------



## mda31 (10. Oktober 2014)

Danke! Als alter Wilkinson Classic User sind die Klingen dann schon mal vorrätig falls es mal soweit ist fürs Schleifen.

Ich hatte bisher immer angenommen das man so lange schleift bis das Material des IHS so weit unten ist das das DIE fast durchscheint aber um "nur" eine plane Fläche zu erhalten macht es natürlich auch Sinn.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Oktober 2014)

Bis das DIE "durchscheint", musst lange schleifen, vorher fallen dir beide Arme ab


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Oktober 2014)

also ich hab bei meinem die 2h lang rumgeschmiergelt damals beim köpfen, um die temps weietr zu senken... und es hatzwar minimal bessere temps gebracht... aber er ihs schien nicht dnner zuw erden...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Oktober 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

YEAAAAH WOOOOOHOOOOO ich freue mich so sehr !

Ich habe es endlich geschafft, dass Geld von Deutschland in die USA zu transferieren.
Paypal sei dank !!!  

Meine Bank war zu Blöd dazu das Geld zu überweisen.
Daher musste ich extra einen Paypal Account anlegen, der auch noch verifiziert werden musste etc.

War das ein Höllentrip ! Ich habe es geschafft die CPU kommt zu mir !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das ist "nicht" Primestable wohl gemerkt !*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## JeanLegi (17. Oktober 2014)

GZ kleine Katze


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. Oktober 2014)

Mal sehen was sie Primestable schafft


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Oktober 2014)

Gz, jetzt wirds interesant xD
Wie gut ist die cpu wohl wirklich? ^^


----------



## Captain_Bedal (17. Oktober 2014)

Mehlstaub hat mich ohne es zu wissen so vieles gelehrt, dass ich bald auch ein eigenes Tagebuch aufmache 

Aus diesen grund gibts jetzt ein [x] ABO von mir 

Mach weiter so und mal sehen was die CPU wirklich bringt


----------



## Blubbertzz (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin auch gespannt und drücke dir die Daumen, dass du ordentlich was rausgekitzelt bekommst!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Oktober 2014)

Danke euch allen !


----------



## The_Dragon (18. Oktober 2014)

Sehr gut Martin 

Da lacht das Herz


----------



## Jolly91 (25. Oktober 2014)

Nettes Projekt. Hab bis zur Seite 100 alle Seiten überflogen.


----------



## Hackintoshi (30. Oktober 2014)

Bei 450$ einsatz,hoffe ich nur das beste für dich. Aber paypal ist quasi eine gewisse versicherung, falls wenn....


----------



## Callisto (9. November 2014)

Halli Hallo Martin,

was macht die CPU?

Gruß Calli


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. November 2014)

Schön das du auch mal wieder vorbei schaust Silvio !

Bis jetzt habe ich die CPU noch nicht ! 
Denke das da was mit dem Zoll nicht stimmt, noch keine Benachrichtigung nichts.
Weiß nicht was ich machen kann außer warten ;(

Gruß


----------



## Noxxphox (9. November 2014)

das is doof :-/
hoffe das ganze gewarte lohnt sich^^


----------



## illousion (10. November 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Schön das du auch mal wieder vorbei schaust Silvio !
> 
> Bis jetzt habe ich die CPU noch nicht !
> Denke das da was mit dem Zoll nicht stimmt, noch keine Benachrichtigung nichts.
> ...


 
Zoll ist ne geile angelegenheit, ich warte bereits einen Monat auf nen Assasins Creed Hoodie 
Was machen die solange damit? eintragen?
Oder bei dir nachzählen, ob die richtige Transistorzahl drinne ist?


----------



## Viner-Cent (11. November 2014)

Hach Ja, der deutsche Zoll, Sachen können mehrere Monate bei denen rumliegen, und wenn man dann einen Brief von ihnen kriegt wollen sie eine Blitz-Überweisung, weil sie sonst Lagergebühr verlangen


----------



## kaffepause71 (17. November 2014)

Oder sie testen es erstmal ausgiebig


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. November 2014)

Bitte nicht ! Ich bekomme langsam komisch Gedanken was die wohl mit meiner CPU machen


----------



## Captain_Bedal (17. November 2014)

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,

leider müssen wir ihnen mitteilen, dass ihr aus den Vereinigten Staaten eingeführtes Päckchen auf mysteröse weise Verloren ging.

Wir bitten dies zu entschuldigen und wünschen noch eine schöne Zeit


Der Deutsche Zoll

PS: Unser Bürorechner ist auf einmal so verdammt schnell... warum nur? Wir wissen darauf keine Antwort...


----------



## Keinem (18. November 2014)

Was nicht auf die 775-Platine passt, wird passend gemacht  .


----------



## Captain_Bedal (19. November 2014)

775 ist doch Modern. Ein Core2 Duo hat doch schon einen Heatspreader oben drauf  

Nene, sowas hat man da noch nicht 

Ich dachte da eher an sowas: 

AMD Athlon XP

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/de/KL_AMD_Athlon_XP_Barton.jpg


----------



## coolAid (19. November 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Denke das da was mit dem Zoll nicht stimmt, noch keine Benachrichtigung nichts.
> Weiß nicht was ich machen kann außer warten ;(
> 
> Gruß


 
Also von mir lagen schon oft Sachen aus dem Staaten beim Zoll, das ist völlig normal das da mal 2-3 Wochen ins Land ziehen bevor eine Benachrichtigung kommt.
Und dann musst du da eben mit der Rechnung da aufschlagen und Steuern und Zoll nachzahlen. Immerhin ist der Zoll bei Elektronik nicht teuer, bei z.B. Klamotten siehts da ganz anders aus...

Und je nachdem wie verschickt wurde, kann auch das schonmal echt lange gehen, wenns doch mal in nem Frachtcontainer am Schiff liegt statt per Luftpost zu kommen, das hatte ich mal...


----------



## Keinem (19. November 2014)

Captain_Bedal schrieb:


> 775 ist doch Modern. Ein Core2 Duo hat doch schon einen Heatspreader oben drauf
> 
> Nene, sowas hat man da noch nicht
> 
> ...



</ironie>

Die sind alle schon viel weiter  . Bei uns verschenken die jeweiligen Einrichtungen schon fast 775-Systeme  .


----------



## The_Dragon (19. November 2014)

Meine alte Kiste funktioniert auch noch. ^^

_Schnell ist natürlich etwas anderes_. 

Was vermutest du, wie lange du wohl auf die CPU warten musst Martin?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. November 2014)

Ich habe keine Plan ! Wenn das der deutsche Zoll sein soll, dann ist das ein Armuts Zeugnis, bin schon schwer enttäuscht !

Das Paket wurde am 18.10. um 11:40 am morgen angeschickt, vor 4 Wochen jetzt schon also, 
naja weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## hanssx2 (20. November 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Plan ! Wenn das der deutsche Zoll sein soll, dann ist das ein Armuts Zeugnis, bin schon schwer enttäuscht !
> 
> Das Paket wurde am 18.10. um 11:40 am morgen angeschickt, vor 4 Wochen jetzt schon also,
> naja weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll.


 
hat doch bestimmt eine sendungsverfolgung einfach beim zoll anrufen und dort nachfragen, kostet dich ein wenig warteschlange und du weisst bescheid


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. November 2014)

Nope, keine Sendungsverfolgung vorhanden, dass hätte mehr als 25 Dollar Versandkosten dann gekostet.
Glaube 68 Dollar oder sowas wären es dann gewesen mit.


----------



## illousion (20. November 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Nope, keine Sendungsverfolgung vorhanden, dass hätte mehr als 25 Dollar Versandkosten dann gekostet.
> Glaube 68 Dollar oder sowas wären es dann gewesen mit.



Und beim Zoll kannste erst was anfangen, wenn sie dich kontaktieren


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. November 2014)

Und was lernen wir daraus? Am besten nur im laden vor der Haustür einkaufen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. November 2014)

LOL, das keine Standard CPU ! Die gibt es nicht beim Shop um die Ecke


----------



## Keinem (20. November 2014)

*[Build Log] / Projekt"Industrial Silence" / 900D / Ivy Bridge-E / Mehlstaub t...*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> LOL, das keine Standard CPU ! Die gibt es nicht beim Shop um die Ecke


 
Mit sehr viel Glück nur. 

Man könnte fragen, welche Batches sie haben. Das erhöht zwar die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es sich um eine bessere CPU handelt, jedoch kann es sich dennoch um eine Krücke oder durchschnittlichen Chip handeln.

Deswegen hat die Raubkatze dort zugeschlagen  .


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Dezember 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

Heute ist ein schöner Tag lalalala  

*Freu mich wie ne SAU im Dreckloch !!!!*

Meine CPU aus den USA ist da 

Am Samstag wird sie eingebaut "YEAHHHH" 

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Superior1337 (9. Dezember 2014)

ui nach 2 Monaten mal endlich  
Dann kann ich ja meine dann bald doch verkaufen


----------



## xCiRE007x (9. Dezember 2014)

such power. such pc p0*n. such doge 

Wurde auch Zeit Martin.. Bin mal auf die Benchs gespannt


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Dezember 2014)

uiuiui nice


----------



## Captain_Bedal (10. Dezember 2014)

jabadabadu. Sicher kein 775er  ?


----------



## The_Dragon (11. Dezember 2014)

Mit Sicherheit nicht ^^ Captain_Bedal 

Martin, ich freu mich richtig für dich! Super!!

Am Samstag steigt dann die große Fete


----------



## Duvar (13. Dezember 2014)

Dann mal gutes gelingen Martin, hoffe du wirst glücklich mit deinen Resultaten.
Auf wv lief eigentlich dein aktueller 4930k?


----------



## TheSebi41 (13. Dezember 2014)

Wie schaut es aus Martin, bist du zufrieden mit deinem neuen i7


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Dezember 2014)

So der i7 rennt ! 
Aktuell mit ist "Sie" mit 4625MHz am falten. 
Mehr werde ich heute Nacht aus ihr pressen 

Die Grafikkarte ist auch umgebaut, auch hier passt es soweit viel auch hier gemoddet.

Bilder kommen noch wenn ich Zeit finde  ihr wisst alle viel Zeit ich habe


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Dezember 2014)

iuiuiui ich bin sehr gespannt


----------



## Captain_Bedal (13. Dezember 2014)

Oh ja, auf Bilder würde ich mich freuen


----------



## Superior1337 (14. Dezember 2014)

Danke das du endlich deine CPU hast  "Kann ich meinen i7 4930k endlich Verkaufen "


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Dezember 2014)

Mach das ! Danke das du deine CPU so lange reserviert hast, meiner scheint aber tatsächlich besser zu sein daher Verkauf deinen.
Muss schauen das ich auch meine alten jetzt dann los werde


----------



## Superior1337 (14. Dezember 2014)

ja  kommt du nochmal ins ts Oder eher nicht ^^
Ich fange jetzt an meine radiator halterungen zu zeichen für mein Caselabs STH 10


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich komme schon noch rein !  Bin mich gerade am anziehen, damit ich rausgehen kann mit Amy


----------



## Superior1337 (14. Dezember 2014)

Haha Mehlstäubchen FTW


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Dezember 2014)

So gehe jetzt ins Bett, ich lasse die CPU über Nacht falten. Hoffe nicht das mir die WU dabei flöten geht, wir werden es sehen.

Mal sehen ob das so in etwa länger stabil ist, wäre aber sehr nice


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Dezember 2014)

und wie siehts aus?


----------



## The_Dragon (14. Dezember 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> So der i7 rennt !
> Aktuell mit ist "Sie" mit 4625MHz am falten.
> Mehr werde ich heute Nacht aus ihr pressen
> 
> ...




 Wie lange warst du noch auf?





MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> So gehe jetzt ins Bett, ich lasse die CPU über Nacht falten. Hoffe nicht das mir die WU dabei flöten geht, wir werden es sehen.
> 
> Mal sehen ob das so in etwa länger stabil ist, wäre aber sehr nice



Saubere Sache! 

_Freue mich schon auf deine Bilder *_


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Dezember 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Grosses Update :*

Ich habe meine Grafikkarte getuned 

Säubern, Kupferkühlerboden schleifen, Kühlerchenmod und Lüftermod 

Sollte alles selbsterklärend sein wenn fragen sind dann immer her damit ! 

Die CPU ist wie schon gesagt auch eingebaut und wird von mir gerade übertaktet.
Aktuell faltet sie schon seit heute Nacht um 2:06 bis jetzt durch ohne einen Fehler.

Werde nachher dann mal weiter hochgehen mit dem Takt.
Aktuell laufen 4758MHz.

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## The_Dragon (14. Dezember 2014)

Daumen hoch  

Echt super saubere Sache mein Bester. Mir kam gerade eine tolle Idee, die muss ich dir demnächst mal im TS erzählen  
_Die Qualität der Bilder spricht natürlich für sich  _


----------



## Duvar (14. Dezember 2014)

Super Martin, da freuen wir uns mit dir, auf dass die GHerzen steigen mögen


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Dezember 2014)

nice... bin gespannt wie viel die mitmacht^^
und echt netter graka mod 

sah das so aus oder hast du die kleinen kuehler mit wlp drangeklebt? ich meine die masse sieht si aus... aber denke mal das issen spezieller kleber oder?^^

und was mich sehr intersiert, hat der graka mod lautstärke technisch echt was gebracht?hab vom enkobbeln der luefter schon viel gelesen, viele sagen aber es bringt nicht alzuviel


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Dezember 2014)

Die Kühlerchen sind mit WLP Kleber verklebt worden. Ja das ist spezieller Kleber  

Ja die Lautstärke ist auch besser geworden. Der eine Lüfter der gerattert hat ist jetzt wieder still 
Das entkoppeln bringt schon etwas, nur Wunder sollte man nicht erwarten.

Durch die Kühlerchen sind meine VRM´s von 84 auf 72 Grad runter das schon ziemlich beachtlich


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Dezember 2014)

kay gut ... dann kann ich das nun guten gewissens nem kumpel mit ner 560ti weitersagen^^
da rattern die luefter auchleicht und die vram heizen glaub ich mehr wie die gpu... meine die werden ectrem warm^^

vielen dankf fuer die schnelle antwort mehlstaub^^


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Dezember 2014)

kann gelöscht werden....fehler der PCGHX seite, mein post wurde, warum auch immer, doppelt gepostet


----------



## TheSebi41 (14. Dezember 2014)

Was ist denn das unter dem Schleifpapier?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Dezember 2014)

Das sind Lego Bausteine damit ich da dann das Schleifpapier drauf machen kann.
Oben auf dem Lego sind zwei dünne Steine die ganz flach sind 
Perfektes Werkzeug !


----------



## Abductee (14. Dezember 2014)

Sind die Legosteine auch wirklich eben/gerade?


----------



## TheSebi41 (14. Dezember 2014)

Echte Steine oder auch Lego, ist es nicht besser Glas zu nehmen


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Dezember 2014)

zu 100% denk ich nicht... aber höchstwahrscheinlicher gerader als viele andewre sachen die man so finden kann... die idee ist nicht schlecht...
aber im baumarkt gibts ja diese komischen halterungen fuer schleifpapier... das wäre ev noch gerader gewesen^^ aber dem ergebnis entsprechend... joa lego sollte gehen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Dezember 2014)

Glas ist flacher das klar, aber das mit den Lego steinen hat sehr gut geklappt 
Die vier Zapfen an denen der Kühler montiert wird, 
lassen es nicht zu, dass man auf einer großen Glasscheibe schleift darum der Lego Baustein 

Hey, aber 3 Grad weniger auf der GPU ist mehr als gut


----------



## Offset (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt&quot;Industrial Silence&quot; / 900D / Ivy Bridge-E / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Bin mal gespannt was der i7 noch so drauf hat! 
Ich frage mich aber, warum du die Lüfter auf der Grafikkarte nicht gleich gegen bessere getauscht hast. Ich denke da könnte man vielleicht auch noch etwas rausholen.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Dezember 2014)

naja noch mehr wuedest de mit liquid ultra rausholen xD
aber das wird wahrscheinlich nicht so viel unterschied machen^^


----------



## The_Dragon (15. Dezember 2014)

Dein Temperaturunterschied ist Emens! Respekt Martin  

Legobausteine gehen aber auch für alles.


----------



## thejaydy (15. Dezember 2014)

Wie bereits gesagt, geile Sache  Faszination OCing :p, aber da geht doch noch mehr ? ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Dezember 2014)

ob es was bringt, wenn ich den ref-kühler der 290(x) auf die gleiche art behandel?  neue wlp (gelid gc-2) ist das einzige, was ich da bisher machen konnte. neue pads für ram und vrm bringen wohl eher weniger was. 
egal, die karte kommt eh noch unter wasser


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Dezember 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

So der Maximal Takt der CPU ist ausgelotet.

Jetzt geht es aktuell daran festzustellen, ob die CPU eine Command Rate von 1t verträgt.
Das wird der nächste Test. 
In den weiteren Tests werden die restlichen Timings angepasst.
Wenn dass dann abgeschlossen ist, gehen die aktuellen Spannungen wieder runter.

Soweit so gut, bin happy wie es gerade läuft. 
Aktuell komme ich auf einen Cinebech R15 Score von 1264 Punkte.
Denke aber das die 1270+ noch locker drin sein sollten.

Aktueller Stand :

4670MHz Kern und Cachetakt @ 1.399V maximaler Vcore (mit dem Multimeter gemessen)
unter Vollast Prime 95 (Custom 1344k)

CPU VTT 1,25V, VCCSA 1,25V, CPU PLL 1,85V

Arbeitsspeicher auf 2422MHz @ 9-11-11-31 2t @ 1,675V

PCI-E Takt ist aktuell @ 103,76 MHz

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## hanssx2 (20. Dezember 2014)

hast dir ja eine echt schicke CPU einfliegen lassen,

bei mir geht jetzt das Kabel schnibbeln los 

Ich habe übrigens für alle die Corsairnetzteile haben und nicht selber sleeven wollen eine gute adresse gefunden:
Cablemod - Cables Perfected.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Dezember 2014)

cablemod ist auch bei caseking erhältlich  ebenso natürlich bei deren partner in england


----------



## The_Dragon (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin begeistert Martin 

Super Teil!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Februar 2015)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Update :*

 Es gibt wieder etwas neues zu berichten.

Meine Grafikkarten Lüfter scheinen sich jetzt beide vollends ganz zu verabschieden.
Aktuell klackern sie nervtötend vor sich hin, dass nicht mehr zumutbar ! 

Da diese Grafikkarte nach dem kauf von zwei neuen Grafikkarten vielleicht noch in diesem Jahr aus "Industrial Silence" verbannt wird,
wird sie in Rechner meiner Freundin weitere Jahr weiter leben müssen, für World of Warcraft reicht sie locker aus 

Daher hab ich beschlossen sie ein letztes mal zu modden und zwar mit einem Raijintek Morpheus :
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...TEK-Morpheus-Heatpipe-VGA-Kuehler::27183.html

Ich habe noch zwei Corsair SP120 Quit Edition hier liegen, die ich dann drauf verpflanzen werde.
Garniert mit Liquid Ultra, geschliffenem Raijintek Morpheus und ganz vielen kleinen Kühlerchen.
Vielleicht sogar eine kleine Backplate Mod werde ich umsetzten 

Bin gespannt wann der Kühler ankommt und vor allem ob er auch auf die Grafikkarte passt !

Wir werden es in ein paar tagen sehen ! 

Freut euch auf neue Bilder ! 

Gruß
Martin

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## CL4P-TP (21. Februar 2015)

Ob er passt oder nicht entscheidet das Kaufdatum: http://www.arctic.ac/media/wysiwyg/Products/Accelero_Twin_Turbo_II/support/support01.png

Ansonsten musst du dir halt noch nen Spacer dazubestellen: Watercool 79X0 GPU Spacer für GPU-only Kühler | GPU - Zubehör / Ersatzteile | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Februar 2015)

Gut dann passt der Kühler nicht ! Meine Karte ist vor 2013 produziert worden.
Ich werde doch nicht einen Spacer einbauen um denn Wärmeübergang zu verschlechtern 

Also dass habe ich mir anders vorgestellt ! 
So ein Dreck schon wieder, nichts läuft so wie es soll aktuell !  MIAUUU


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Februar 2015)

Wie wäre es dann mit dem alpenföhn Peter 79xx edition


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Februar 2015)

Ist nicht mehr zu bekommen, daher kam der nicht in betracht !


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Build Log] / Projekt&quot;Industrial Silence&quot; / 900D / Ivy Bridge-E / Mehlstaub the Cat*

Der muss doch irgendwoher aufzutreiben sein...
Mir fällt auch sonst keine Alternative ein


----------



## Abductee (21. Februar 2015)

Ich würd die Lüfter einfach abbauen und den Kühlkörper weiterverwenden.
Lüfter kannst du ja dann deiner Wahl einfach druntermontieren.
AlpenfÃ¶hn PCI-Slot Montagesystem fÃ?r LÃ?fter: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## CL4P-TP (21. Februar 2015)

Es gäbe noch den hier:

Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV 280X (DCACO-V930001-GBA01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Auch wenn ich da lieber Morpheus+Spacer nehmen würde.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Februar 2015)

Komm nicht in Frage ohne aktive Spannungswandlerkühlung von vorne, dass Ding ist einen Fehlkonstruktion 
Würde davon abgesehen bei mir auch nicht reinpassen, da der Alukühler an meine Wasserkühung stoßen würde.


----------



## Keinem (21. Februar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Komm nicht in Frage ohne aktive Spannungswandlerkühlung von vorne, dass Ding ist einen Fehlkonstruktion
> Würde davon abgesehen bei mir auch nicht reinpassen, da der Alukühler an meine Wasserkühung stoßen würde.


Was hast du denn für eine Karte  ?

Wie wäre es mit einem Peter 2 ?

Ich hatte zwar noch keinen Vergleich wie den Morpheus bei mir, jedoch habe ich auch gar nicht das Verlangen danach  . Ich bin mit dem Peter 2 zufrieden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Februar 2015)

wenn ich mich gerade recht erinnere, eine sapphire 7950 dual-x.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Februar 2015)

Genau !

http://www.eteknix.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/IMG_4175.jpg

Ohne Boost, zum Glück


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Februar 2015)

der boostkram ist so nervig -.-' ich will den maximaltakt nicht nur dann haben, wenn die karte mein, es sei okay, sondern immer. dafür nehme ich dann auch einen geringeren maximaltakt ab werk in kauf.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Februar 2015)

Ja, dass geht mir genau so  Daher bin ich auch wenn die Karte schon etwas "älter" ist noch sehr glücklich damit.
Der ASIC ist zwar schlecht und der Maximaltakt geht nicht über 1110MHz in Games dafür ist der Speichertakt mit 1800 MHz  verdammt gut für eine 7950 
Ich mag die Karte trotzdem


----------



## Keinem (21. Februar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Genau !
> 
> http://www.eteknix.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/IMG_4175.jpg
> 
> Ohne Boost, zum Glück


Wahrscheinlich mit der Nummer 11196-16-40G, richtig  ?

Schade, davon gibt es kein Bild vom PCB bei EKWB  .

Aber du kannst ja mal ein Foto machen  .


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Februar 2015)

hier dürften sogar fotos sein, irgendwo hab ich zumindest was gelesen und gesehen von wegen grafikkarte modden. 
auf anhieb gefunden  seite 116 post #1160


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Februar 2015)

Gib schon sehr viele Fotos von der Karte hier im Thread  Link


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Februar 2015)

stimmt, link hätte ich auch posten können, ging ohne schneller


----------



## Keinem (21. Februar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Gib schon sehr viele Fotos von der Karte hier im Thread  Link


Ist der Link irgendwie falsch  . Also ich komme damit nur an den Anfang dieser Seite  .


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Februar 2015)

nö, bei mir klappt der


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Februar 2015)

Seltsam bei mir geht er direkt zum Post  
Habe extra darauf geachtet !


----------



## CL4P-TP (21. Februar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ja, dass geht mir genau so  Daher bin ich auch wenn die Karte schon etwas "älter" ist noch sehr glücklich damit.
> Der ASIC ist zwar schlecht und der Maximaltakt geht nicht über 1110MHz in Games dafür ist der Speichertakt mit 1800 MHz  verdammt gut für eine 7950
> Ich mag die Karte trotzdem



Meine schafft mehr  Core und ich bringe se dennoch schon zum Röcheln :ugly;

Ich könnte echt ne neue Karte gebrauchen.....

Ich denke ein Spacer ist nicht sooo schlimm wie du annimmst, die paar Grad mehr oder weniger sind in der Restzeit in der du die Karte noch hast auch nicht mehr so wichtig,


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Februar 2015)

CL4P-TP schrieb:


> ... die paar Grad mehr oder weniger ...



du kennst wohl unseren kater schlecht


----------



## CL4P-TP (21. Februar 2015)

Ich kenne ihn da gut genug, aber da es schließlich noch nicht die entgültige Karte ist......

Zudem wird es wahrscheinlich dennoch kälter sein als mit seinem aktuellen Kühler.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Februar 2015)

Es gilt immer noch meine persönlich Hauptregel die es umzusetzen gilt ! 

"Ein Grad ist ein Grad zuviel !"

Dass schon klar das die Karte selbst mit Spacer kälter sein wird.

Mal sehen wenn der Kühler hier ist was ich machen kann  vielleicht fällt mir noch was in meinem Bastelwahn ein


----------



## Abductee (21. Februar 2015)

Montier einfach neue Lüfter


----------



## Keinem (21. Februar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Es gilt immer noch meine persönlich Hauptregel die es umzusetzen gilt !
> 
> "Ein Grad ist ein Grad zuviel !"
> 
> ...


Oder nicht modden, sondern selber einen Kühler bauen   .

Edit:



Abductee schrieb:


> Montier einfach neue Lüfter



Jau, gute Idee  .

Einfach die Haube mit den Lüftern entfernen und normale draufschnallen  .


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Februar 2015)

Hmm, 2x 120er auf diesen Kühler das wäre gar nicht so blöd die Idee.
Nur wie befestigen, Kabelbinder vielleicht 
Ne bin kein Kabelbinder modder das nicht mein Anspruch


----------



## Keinem (21. Februar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Hmm, 2x 120er auf diesen Kühler das wäre gar nicht so blöd die Idee.
> Nur wie befestigen, Kabelbinder vielleicht
> Ne bin kein Kabelbinder modder das nicht mein Anspruch


So eine Leiste, die beim Peter 2 mitgeliefert wird, könnte man auch selber bauen  . Dann könnte man die Lüfter verschrauben  .

Es wäre günstiger als ein Neukauf eines Kühlers und man kommt nicht in Gefahr, dass es am Ende nicht passt  .


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Februar 2015)

Die Leiste gibts doch auch Seperat zu kaufen!
alpenfoehn-pci-slot-montagesystem-fuer-luefter


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Februar 2015)

Aerodynamischer Dreck das Teil 
Verdeckt gleich mal 1/5 der Lüfterblätter und macht die Lüfter dadurch unnötig laut.

Ich hab Aerodynamik studiert, dass Ding ist Crap hoch²


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Februar 2015)

Davon hast du vorher aber nix gesagt!


----------



## Keinem (21. Februar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Aerodynamischer Dreck das Teil
> Verdeckt gleich mal 1/5 der Lüfterblätter und macht die Lüfter dadurch unnötig laut.
> 
> Ich hab Aerodynamik studiert, dass Ding ist Crap hoch²


Ach, da ist es ja schlimmer, wenn man einen Lüfter hinten im Gehäuse einsetzt  .


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Februar 2015)

Verdeckt gleich mal die hälfte wenn man 120er Silent Wings nutzt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Februar 2015)

diese leiste müsste man sich entsprechend anpassen, dass die nichts mehr verdeckt. aber dann kann man sich die auch direkt selber bauen...

ich denke hierbei an diese einzelüfterhalter, die bei testbenches oftmals bei sind. diese mit flexiblem arm. bei denen ist das material vor den lüfterblättern weggelassen.


----------



## Abductee (21. Februar 2015)

Du kannst auch so was montieren: InLine 39950I HDD Einbauplatine Adapter 2,5 Zoll mit: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Schlecht find ich das Montagesystem von EKL aber nicht, hatte das selber da.
So schnell sollten sich die Lüfter doch eh nicht drehen das es auf die kleine Abdeckung ankommt.


----------



## Keinem (21. Februar 2015)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Verdeckt gleich mal die hälfte wenn man 120er Silent Wings nutzt.


Ich bin derzeit mit der iGPU unterwegs  .

Wenn ich mir aber richtig erinnere, war das nicht so dramatisch. Da müsste ich noch mal gucken. Das interessiert mich jetzt aber brennend  .


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Februar 2015)

Hatt ich grad zur Hand das Teil, samt den Lüftern die dran sind.
Verbaut, profitiert die Graka davon. Aber die verwirbelung sorgt für mehr Geräusche.


----------



## Keinem (21. Februar 2015)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Hatt ich grad zur Hand das Teil, samt den Lüftern die dran sind.
> Verbaut, profitiert die Graka davon. Aber die verwirbelung sorgt für mehr Geräusche.


Ich schaue mir das die Tage mal an  .

Zur Not muss man eben feilen   .


----------



## TheSebi41 (21. Februar 2015)

Den Peter 79XX bekommt man sicher noch von irgendwem im Hardwareluxx


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. März 2015)

Juhu meine restlichen Teile für den Grafikkartenmod sind zu mir auf dem Weg.
Sollten heute eintreffen °freu° 

Vielleicht darf ich heute schon wieder basteln  

Daumen drücken !  Miauu


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. März 2015)

Jetzt geht es los ! 

Ich darf basteln  Ich freu mich schon gerade wie ein Schnitzel, dass Paniert wird 

Der Rajintek Morpheus, GPU Spacer, 2 120er Lüfter und Schleifpapier ist auch da jetzt kann es losgehen.
Finale Endmod für die zugegeben schon etwas ältere Grafikkarte.

Bilder folgen !


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. März 2015)

Ach was, eine alte Karte aufpolieren schadet nicht. Ich werde meiner alten HD7850 auch noch einen GPU-block verpassen. Natürlich ein universal-kühler, damit der auch auf die Karte passt, welche die alte mal ablösen soll.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. März 2015)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Update :*

So die Grafikkarte ist wieder umgebaut !

Von 76 Grad beim Falten auf 53 Grad runter 

Sehr guter Kühler, hier sind die Bilder 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. März 2015)

Sehr schön 
Ist da etwa Staub in deinem PC


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. März 2015)

Etwas   Sehr viel, nur keine Zeit den mal ordentlich sauber zu machen


----------



## Viner-Cent (8. März 2015)

Ich hätte eine Frage, die mir wohl keiner besser erläutern kann wie du MehlStaub, was genau bewirkt die bessere Wärmeübertragung bei poliertem Chip/Plate, weil eigentlich hat man damit weniger Oberfläche, oder?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. März 2015)

Ne, die Oberfläche ist gleich, nur muss bei poliertem Chip/Platte weniger Wärmeleitpaste die Vertiefungen ausfüllen, 
was dazu führt das besser die Wärme übertragen werden kann. WLP leitet schlechter Wärme als das Material (Kupfer) selber.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. März 2015)

Darum hört man auch oft genug, zu viel wlp ist schlimmer als zu wenig.


----------



## Abductee (9. März 2015)

Mit genug Anpressdruck ist zu viel WLP doch ein Mythos?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. März 2015)

stimmt, dann gibt es nur noch eine riesen sauerei


----------



## The_Dragon (9. März 2015)

Saubere Arbeit Martin  

Ich bin begeistert!


----------



## Viner-Cent (10. März 2015)

Okay, alles klar Mehlstaub, vielen Dank für die Antwort


----------



## Furior (7. April 2015)

Guten Abend, ich hätte mal ne Frage zur Auswahl der Radis, wieso hast du dich für 2 verschiedene Hersteller entschieden ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. April 2015)

Der Harwarelabs Radi oben hat kein Hersteller Logo und die bessere Verarbeitung (Lackierung) als der EK Radi.
Und auch die dicke war perfekt oben beim Hardwarelabs.


----------



## Furior (8. April 2015)

Ok danke für die Info, werde mich noch ein wenig umschauen, hab bis jetzt noch den Vorsatz 2 von einem Hersteller zu verbauen.
So wie es scheint sind die HW-Labs nur etwas schwer zu kriegen :-O


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. April 2015)

HW-labs muss ja importiert werden. Hast du schon bei highflow geschaut?


----------



## Furior (8. April 2015)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> HW-labs muss ja importiert werden. Hast du schon bei highflow geschaut?



Danke für den Tipp  
Jetzt sollte ich nur noch wissen wo der signifikante Unterschied zwischen den beiden Radis aus deren Angebot ist.
So wie ich das auf den ersten Blick sehe ist der Nemesis auch für geringeren Lüfterdrehzahlen optimiert ? 

SR1 -->  SR-1 480
Nemesis  --> NEMESIS 480GTX

Macht halt mal knappe 40 Tacken aus


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. August 2015)

Hi@all!

Wollte mal mich wieder melden, da dieses Projekt ja noch lange nicht abgeschlossen ist 

Heute habe ich wieder Post bekommen. Ich möchte nochmals meine Grafikkarte optimieren.
Aktuell ist ja der Raijintek Morpheus drauf. 
Aber die verbauten Lüfter von Corsair laufen noch über das Mainboard, mit 100% Speed, 
was mir nicht gefällt, weil es mir zu laut ist 

Daher habe ich mir einen PWM Adapter dazu das passende Y-Kabel und PWM Lüfter besorgt.

Klar kann man mich für verrückt erklären, da der Morpheus mit allen anderen Teilen zusammen um die 100 Euro kostet 
und die Grafikkarte nur noch einen Restwert von vielleicht 110 Euro hat. 
Aber beim Hobby sollte man nicht soviel über Geld nachdenken 

Die Tage werde ich dann die Grafikkarte wohl umbauen, ich freu mich schon 

So jetzt verliere ich noch ein paar Worte über die Zukunft dieses Projekts.

Ich habe schon vor einem Jahr gesagt das ich zwei 780Ti einbauen will, 
dann habe ich gesagt das ich warte bis die Fury X kommt, leider ist diese Karte der totale Reinfall.
Mich reizen daher zwei 980Ti dennoch sag ich zu mir ich muss auf Pascal mit 14 oder 16nm und HBM2 warten.

Genau so weit bin ich aktuell  

Ich warte bis Pascal da ist, weil mir das kompakte Design der FuryX gefällt und Pascal auch so kompakt werden wird.

Des weiteren werde ich dann die restlichen Punkte die mir jetzt noch nicht gefallen an diesem Projekt verbessern,
so das im nächsten Jahr dann"Industrial Silence" "Final" sein wird und damit das Projekt abgeschlossen ist.


Hier ein Bild der neuen Hardware:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offset (1. August 2015)

Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass die nächste Generation Grafikkarten besser wird und du nicht noch ewig warten musst. 

Aber immerhin brauchst du dir um die Leistung deiner Cpu keine Gedanken machen, von Intel wird in nächster Zeit wohl kaum etwas besonderes kommen.


----------



## the_leon (2. August 2015)

ach, den kühler kannste ja wieder auf die nächste karte schnallen, das is kein problem.
auf alle fälle is das n geiles projekt!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. August 2015)

Update :

Die Grafikkarte ist erneut umgebaut und so schaut es aus


----------



## Pokerclock (27. August 2015)

Da der Threadersteller auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht im Forum aktiv sein wird, schließe ich ich den Thread. Die zuletzt geführte Diskussion zur Sperre des Threaderstellers wurde ausgeblendet. Wie immer gilt, dass Maßnahmen der Moderation nicht gegenüber unbeteiligten Dritten erläutert werden.

-CLOSED-


----------

